# July 2006 Mamas & Babes - Nov thread



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Hope no one minds if I start this one. This is one of the questions I sent Amy (copied from the Get To Know You threads!)

Our babes are or are coming up on 4 months old. So, *tell us 4 random things about you/your babe/your family that we might not otherwise know*.

And for those who celebrate Hallowe'en, let's see some photos from last night!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Random things later.

For now, costume: DS was going to be a cow, but we had a last minute change of costume. Here is our rainbow with pot of gold.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Sabbath and pi - adorable babies/costumes! my pics are still ont he camera, LOL

Quag - Glad to hear things are improving!!! Yes, today is my first day back - thanks for thinking of me!

Laura - it was fun to read those stats!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Have to share this...video of my ds giggling due to big bro being silly (chasing a balloon). Ds1 keeps repeating himself because he sees it is making ds2 laugh!

http://tinyurl.com/yxb7r2


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
OMG. It's official. There is a July 2007 DDC.

Wow. I was busy getting pregnant one year ago today. So I guess it's a birthday in a way - well, not a birthday but a becoming day or something like that. Cool.

And how cool is it that you can quote other threads with the +quote button? I was going to reply to this on the other thread, and had started the multi-quote thing but then found the new thread (thanks Maria!) and it gave me the option to either keep the quote or ditch it. Neat.

Maria I love your rainbow, what a great idea!
Sabbath your monkey is too cute.

I meant to thank Laura for the stats earlier. Did I mention I birthed the burliest babe? (patting myself on the back right now)

I'll post pics of our mermaid, kitty cat, and little pumpkin in a bit - now I have to change a diaper, pack some lunches, and get my girls to school.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Maria, what a sweet rainbow, and he is HUGE! No worries about your milk, mama!

Mega sweet video of nathan!

We didn't do Halloween here, but today (at her school, dd1) the kids all dress up in costumes (a nod to halloween) while they make altars to dead people. Then they eat tamales and sweet bread. all over town there are elaborate altars. Quite beautiful.

Jessica, did YOU squeeze a 10 lb 9 oz punkin out of you? Jeezus!







I am in awe. yet one more reason to hold you in high esteem.

Four things:

1) I teach and perform Bellydance (Tribal Style!)

2) Before I arrived in town, "dh" had a dream that I arrived at his house with two children--both girls, both blonde, about 2 years apart. This is all true!

3) I asked "dh" to live somewhere else a little over a year ago and we started getting along MUCH better. So much, in fact, that Amara was conceived...

4) Both girls were complete surprises. I thought I'd never have kids.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Cute costumes! Mine are still on the camera, too, and I took only a million or so pics. Batman, Bumblebee and Bunny coming up for your enjoyment later today. My ds had a blast and my dd never walked so much! Babe slept in the sling cozy and warm.

Quag, I'm so glad the next day was better than the first day.

I'll check back in later! Hope everyone has a terrific day!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

The babe Halloween pics are super cute! I'll try to post one of Seth later (when I get around to uploading pics!). Sabbath - that's one chunk of a monkey! Maria - what a fun costume! Was his pot of gold chocolate filled? Mmmmm chocolate. We got a total of one trick-or-treater, so I'm pigging out on candy now ... Snickers for breakfast, so very nutritious!

Cori - What a great video of Nathan. It is so random as to what Seth will laugh at, it is hard to get video footage of his giggles.

Jessica - I noticed you had the burliest babe when I was getting the stats together! Way to go. I can't imagine pushing out a babe that was over 3 lbs heavier than Seth ... that's a lot of baby weight!

Elsanne - Bellydancing is so much fun. I would enjoy taking another class sometime ... when I have time.

As for 4 things you may not know about me/babe/family:

1. I ran a half marathon a year before getting PG (and I haven't worked out much since!














.

2. DS likes the stroller more than the sling, so I use it whenever we go out (don't tell the others on LWAB!).

3. I own 2 pairs of pleather pants! One pair was bought by my FIL!

4. When we first started dating, DH thought co-sleeping, CDing, and delayed vaxing were crazy ideas. He now wouldn't sleep any other way, really likes CDing, and he's now hoping Seth won't have to have any shots for a couple more years. He also is ok with BFing until 3 (but after that it's a bit weird ... looks like I have a few more years to turn him around on that one too ... if that's what Seth wants, that is!).


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

1. i never thought i'd cosleep. now i can't imagine not having seth in bed beside me.
2. i can't imagine being a mom to a little girl.
3. even though i was so disappointed by having a c-section, deep down inside, throughout the whole pregnancy, i knew that's how things would end up. this makes me so scared of another pregnancy, ever.
4. we are living with dh's family since moving last month (while our house sells) and while i appreciate all the help and know "it takes a village," i feel so stupid for not being able to get through my day or a simple task (like putting both babies jackets on and into the stroller or slings for a walk) without help. i hate feeling so dependent. ugh.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Here are some other stats that were requested. I originally didn't post them b/c, like Tanya said, it is fairly sensitive for some. But since others have asked, I'll go ahead and post them. So, here are the hosp/home/birth center stats as well as vag/c-sec stats for our DDC:

Hospital - 43 (52.5%)
Home - 34 (41.5%)
Birth Center - 5 (6%)

Vaginal - 65 (81%)
C-sec - 15 (19%)


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Happy November







Maria, I absolutely LOVE the costume. What an adorable little guy.

Well, I wasn't in your DDC, but here are the stats on Ezra:
born 2 weeks early
weight 7 lb 7 oz
20 inches
born in a birth center
boy









hmm, am I missing anything?

Ezra was super-duper-extra fussy from Friday through Monday, and then Monday night he barely slept, and then yesterday he was a new baby. He was really much better. He slept okay last night (a 3-hour stretch followed by 2-hour stretches, but not waking for the day until 4:45 which is early but better than it had been). So far today he's fairly happy. And he was awake for 4 hours this morning! He rarely does that. Yesterday he pulled a 3-hour and a few 2-hour stints, so maybe he's just ready to be awake longer. He's napping now, though.

Oh, and my guy is one of the youngest in this thread. He just turned 3 months old this past weekend. Here are 3







things about us:

1. Ezra was born with prominent stork bite birthmarks on his forehead and eyelid and nose and back of his head. The face ones are fading and I'm sad to see them go.
2. I'm beginning to knit again after a long hiatus and I love it
3. Two winters ago I slipped on ice and broke my arm and now I'm terrified of winter and of ice


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Jessica, did YOU squeeze a 10 lb 9 oz punkin out of you? Jeezus!







I am in awe. yet one more reason to hold you in high esteem.

Aw, shucks, it was nothin'. (OK, I lie, it was the hardest thing I've ever done and much more difficult than my first two labors)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
2) Before I arrived in town, "dh" had a dream that I arrived at his house with two children--both girls, both blonde, about 2 years apart. This is all true!

4) Both girls were complete surprises. I thought I'd never have kids.

OK, 2) is just awesome, and 4) does surprise me. You seem like you were born to be a mama!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
3. I own 2 pairs of pleather pants! One pair was bought by my FIL!

















pics, please!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
1. i never thought i'd cosleep. now i can't imagine not having seth in bed beside me.
2. i can't imagine being a mom to a little girl.
3. even though i was so disappointed by having a c-section, deep down inside, throughout the whole pregnancy, i knew that's how things would end up. this makes me so scared of another pregnancy, ever.
4. we are living with dh's family since moving last month (while our house sells) and while i appreciate all the help and know "it takes a village," i feel so stupid for not being able to get through my day or a simple task (like putting both babies jackets on and into the stroller or slings for a walk) without help. i hate feeling so dependent. ugh.









your family has changed so much in such a short time!! Transitions are always tough, and you've packed more of them into a year than I can imagine. Be gentle with yourself.

I'd like to say it's difficult to get a good picture of all three kids at the same time, but here's our Halloween crew. I am so glad Halloween is finally over! We had a crazy weekend, with costume events on Friday, Saturday and Sunday, and it wiped us out.

4 random things:
1. DS loves to be naked.
2. I ate Halloween candy for breakfast. What's for lunch?
3. I love the Simpsons and Survivor.
4. I plan to get my PhD in neurology, and do some serious research into the functioning of the nervous system and the effects of nerve pressure on human health. This is likely to be 15 years or so from now, though.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Laura for the stats!!!

I didn't bring dd3 to go ToT. She was sleeping and was comfy in her bed.


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore (Jun 11, 2003)

Just checking in--
4 mo appointment stats: F was 15lbs 5.5oz. and 26.5 inches. I was 13lbs. 0.5oz. and 25.25 inches

Here are my things!
1. At the age of 10 I wrote a journal entry that said I was going to have twins one day even though we have no family history of them!
2. I was a Captain in the US Army when DD1 was born- I left when she was 8mo old.
3. I have a terribly unnatural and unhealthy obsession with Buffy the Vampire Slayer.
4. I want to move to a cohousing community


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Our babes are or are coming up on 4 months old.

whoa, whoa, whoa! Don't make my babe grow up too fast! I'm already lamenting the speed the last two months have past! I read the posts from you all and it amazes me how much a month or so makes developmentally in babies. I get all excited about a new thing mine has done, and yours are pros at it by then.









So, *tell us 4 random things about you/your babe/your family that we might not otherwise know*.
1. Dh and I met in a bar.








2. I've been using sposies for three weeks.







: Started halfway through dh's out of town trip. Haven't stopped yet. Makes me ill seeing what I'm throwing away, but I'm having an off month, I guess.
3. I'm thrilled school is working well for ds because I think homeschooling would put me over the edge. Like make-my-eye-twitch over the edge.
4. I think I want to be a doula or an IBCLC when I grow up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
... while they make altars to dead people. Then they eat tamales and sweet bread.

I understand the tradition, but something about the way it was worded just made me







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
3. even though i was so disappointed by having a c-section, deep down inside, throughout the whole pregnancy, i knew that's how things would end up. this makes me so scared of another pregnancy, ever.









It's hard. I've been where you are now, and have gone on to have two more beautiful babies. For #2, the entire pregnancy was haunted by the possibility of a repeat c/s. The same happened with #3 until I made the decision to HBAC. Being pregnant always meant a c/s was possible. It's hard not to be scared when the possibility is always there no matter what you do to prevent it.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

How does one see the +quote button? I only have the regular one?

I've loved reading the 4 things (still need to post mine)....random thoughts about them (I'm at work so I can't reply to everything I want to reply to - so don't feel slighted - I love reading all of them)

Quote:

When we first started dating, DH thought co-sleeping, CDing, and delayed vaxing were crazy ideas
I'm impressed this was actually discussed! We never talked about anything like this, just that we wanted kids. I didn't even know such things were to be considered before I had kids! Very cool on the marathon and LOL about the stroller. Your secret is safe.









Quote:

3. even though i was so disappointed by having a c-section, deep down inside, throughout the whole pregnancy, i knew that's how things would end up. this makes me so scared of another pregnancy, ever.








(or :guh)

Quote:

Ezra was born with prominent stork bite birthmarks on his forehead and eyelid and nose and back of his head. The face ones are fading and I'm sad to see them go.
WHOA!!! Nathan has all of those!! And another one on the back of a calf too!

Quote:

I plan to get my PhD in neurology, and do some serious research into the functioning of the nervous system and the effects of nerve pressure on human health. This is likely to be 15 years or so from now, though.
COOL! You are amazing! Also, it felt like my 8lb6oz baby was bigger than a bowling ball and ripping me open (even though he didn't) -I bow to you

Quote:

I want to move to a cohousing community
I would like to also but I also like my privacy so I don't think it would work very well! Cool on being an Army captain!

Quote:

I've been using sposies for three weeks. Started halfway through dh's out of town trip. Haven't stopped yet. Makes me ill seeing what I'm throwing away, but I'm having an off month, I guess.
I've used them the entire time!







:







: Daycares don't take them so I've had to use them. I could probably use cloth at home but I didn't want an additional expense on top of it all. And yes, it DOES make my stomach ill when I think about it.

Elsanne - very cool about dh and his dreams!!

Thanks for the comments about Nathan's giggles...

I have no idea what y'all know so:

1. I am giddy that Laura is back on General Hospital.








2. dh and I were high school sweethearts. We started dating 20 years ago when I was 15 and he was 17.
3. When I was pg with ds1 I had a friend who was co-sleeping (more out of necessaity due to where they lived) and I thought it was disgusting and wrong.







Thank goodness ds taught me a few lessons!








4. I have a secret dream to become a midwife. Or even a homeopath as I learn more about it...


----------



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy November everyone,
I figure it is time for me to jump in , since I felt overwhelmed by the October thread...I couldnt keep up so I just lurked!!

Anyway, your pictures are adorable (love the rainbow and pot of gold, what a wonderul idea) and the giggles...hilarious.

And my 4 random bits of info:

1. DH and I met on our college cheerleading team.
2. We did The Baby Story on TLC and are waiting for it to air (they say January, but I cant wait any longer, Im going to explode)
3. Im an occupational therapist and work with adults and children with Autism.
4. I have an obsession with frozen yogurt that borders on the verge of insane. And we are dairy free here, so it is a REAL problem!!! Empty containers hidden, you get the idea!

Anyway, Violet was a "Violet" yesterday, Ill have to post pics on our website when I get a chance. BTW, our site is www.jeanineandroy.com

Enjoy the day, the weather here in NY is beautiful!!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

We did The Baby Story on TLC and are waiting for it to air (they say January, but I cant wait any longer, Im going to explode)
I forgot about that! Please let us know! Let us know when Halloween pics are up to - I can't see your site here from work.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow, I can't believe it's November already. I'm amazed at the July 2007 DDC. Where has the time gone?

Random things:

1. Logan is my fourth baby and first boy. I never thought I wanted a boy, but I love my little man!

2. I've used sposies the whole time. I can't do cloth. With four and working from home, I'm lucky to get the regular laundry done! (I feel better that I'm not alone on this one)

3. Logan's sisters also didn't want a boy. They adore him now.

4. I was an elementary school teacher, but I quit my job to stay home. I work as a freelance writer to be able to afford being home with the kids.

Our pictures are still on my camera. I'll post some later. Logan was a little pumpkin. His sisters were a hippie, an Asian princess and a princess. I was going to leave him home with my mom, but it was really warm here last night. He came along in his sling and was really happy the whole time.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

1. I am giddy that Laura is back on General Hospital.









Heheh I don't have a TV to watch but I faithfully read recaps everyday and watch the little clips on abc.com.









Glad to see the new thread!!

My four.. Hmm...

1. I have a secret dream to become a nutritionalist.

2. I think my DH is sexy esp when he's playing the guitar.

3. I wish I didn't have my cats anymore.

4. I wish I was pregnant and I have a feeling I might be.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

4. I wish I was pregnant and I have a feeling I might be.
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you nuts? LOL!!! You must have an easy baby? (I can't remember!) If so, CONGRATS!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow November already. Thanks for starting the new thread Maria!

Laura, thanks for doing those. Very interesting! If you get any more time I'd love to see midwife/ OB/ unassisted stats







:









This is a very interesting topic. I am learning lots about everyone! Some things are very cool... premonitions are so eerie! And all All Saints Day no less... very appropriate









As for four things about us... hmm, let's see.

1. I am a total tv addict







: Maybe it's because I was a latchkey kid and tv felt like company when I was alone in the afternoons, but I just love it. It's a struggle to turn it off but I do... only for the sake of my toddler, who is paying attention.

2. Because DH and I are addicts together we are doing an experiment. We are going to shut off the tv for a week and see what our evenings bring. I'm guessing a lot of sex. Or maybe a lot of wine. Or both. These are good things, but I still hope to start this experiment AFTER Thursday night since I really don't think I can go another week without The Office.

3. I suck at math. The reason I chose my majors (English and Psychology) was because they had the fewest math requirements. I had to take a statistics class for my Psych major and I failed it.







: Twice.







:

4. I talk to myself constantly. Especially when I'm alone in the car. People driving next to me must think I'm nuts. It's theraputic and it helps me process stuff, what can I say??

And I didn't want to copy y'all and list this as one of my four things, but FTR I never thought I'd be parenting the way I am today. I am definitely the freak show among my IRL friends. Breastfeeding, cosleeping, natural birthing, water birthing, baby food making, vinegar using, gentle disciplining, slinging, no-circing (if I had boys)... and now add delaying or perhaps not at all vaxing... my mom, who is a nurse, is about to disown me. Oh well. DH and I didn't talk about any of this stuff before we had kids because I had no idea it was all out there. MDC has really opened my eyes and changed my life in a lot of positive ways







And even if I don't do certain things, it's nice to know they are out there.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
4. I wish I was pregnant and I have a feeling I might be.
















:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

My 4 things...

1) I'm french and raising my girls in french. It doesn't show much but if you heard me talk, you can guess as i have an accent.









2) I didn't want to have another child. I had my hands full with dd1 and dd2. Now i'm happy to have dd3 in my life. She's just precious.









3) I didn't finish college and so want to go back one day. I'm not sure what i'm want to study but i'm looking.

4) I'm a chocolateholic.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

My baby is 4 months old today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wrote this in his journal (I keep a Word document for each kid)

WOW You are 4 months old today. My precious baby, already 1/3 of a year old! You've changed so much from those first early weeks! You were not a happy guy. You came out butt first and pissed. You spent a lot of time in my arms crying. A lot of time! But as you aged, you have done so much better. Heck, you barely cry in the car seat anymore!! You are so, so snuggly and sweet and you so love your big brother. When he is not in the car with us, you stare at his empty seat the entire time hoping he'll appear. You're doing some really fun things now like giggling and playing with toys. Well, not playing exactly, more like inspecting. You like to feel them and spend a lot of time grabbing and touching them and staring at them with a very serious little face. You're also quite the smiley little guy and love to smile at everyone. No stranger anxiety at all yet. My favorite sound is your giggling - makes my heart smile. Over the past week, you've also started blowing raspberries and it is quite fun to watch. When not doing all of those things, you are babbling at all of us, again with a very serious little face. You have quite important stories to tell. Your favorite place is in the Ergo carrier. When you see it, your legs and arms start going even crazier than usual! Speaking of which, you never sit still. Your arms and legs are always moving. Does this mean you'll never stop once you start? Should be interesting! Anyway, we've so loved having you in our lives these past 4 months. You've brought out the best (and yes, even the worst sometimes) in us and we wouldn't want it any other way. You are so loved little one&#8230;


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
How does one see the +quote button? I only have the regular one?

At the bottom of each post, I have three buttons - Quote, +", and quick reply. If you don't have three then I don't know? And I couldn't see the video. I'm on a mac with Safari - I think I'm in the market for a new browser.

AND Ethan has storkbites in the very same placess - forehead, eyes, back of his head/neck. I think we should compare pics.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
1. Logan is my fourth baby and first boy. I never thought I wanted a boy, but I love my little man!

2. I've used sposies the whole time. I can't do cloth. With four and working from home, I'm lucky to get the regular laundry done! (I feel better that I'm not alone on this one)

3. Logan's sisters also didn't want a boy. They adore him now.

Ditto on the boy feelings! Never thought I wanted one. SO happy about it!
And sposies - I didn't start cloth until Allison was a year old. I was hoping that this baby would never see a sposie. It hasn't happened that way. He's in cloth MOST of the time, but we only have a couple of night-worthy cloth dipes, so we have a package of sposies around, and he wore them three days straight when I just DIDN'T have time to get to the diaper laundry. Plus now our dryer is dying and it takes 3 trips to the basement to get them dry. guh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
4. I wish I was pregnant and I have a feeling I might be.

Wow! That's crazy crazy I tell you! But awesome, and so I hope you are







I'm not having any sex I am so afraid of getting pregnant again.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
At the bottom of each post, I have three buttons - Quote, +", and quick reply. If you don't have three then I don't know? And I couldn't see the video. *I'm on a mac with Safari - I think I'm in the market for a new browser.*

Wow! That's crazy crazy I tell you! But awesome, and so I hope you are







I'm not having any sex I am so afraid of getting pregnant again.

Another Machead! Yay!! Once upon a time there was a Mac Lovers tribe.. hehehe

Just a feeling I'm getting about being preggers.. I could totally be wrong..


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

At the bottom of each post, I have three buttons - Quote, +", and quick reply.
OH!! I always hit the reply button and then use the quote button there. I never noticed each post has a quote button as well.







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
Just a feeling I'm getting about being preggers.. I could totally be wrong..









At least someone is getting sex...not much going on here, maybe 4 times. I want to mentally, but physically...eh.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
3. I own 2 pairs of pleather pants! One pair was bought by my FIL!

Nice!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
3. even though i was so disappointed by having a c-section, deep down inside, throughout the whole pregnancy, i knew that's how things would end up. this makes me so scared of another pregnancy, ever.









I do a lot of thinking about VBAC and RCS myself, and I don't even know if we're going to have another.







: I never would have thought I would even consider an elective C, but the whole unplanned/emergency C -> unstable blood sugars -> DS' NICU stay was really horrible for me and him, and it would be a big incentive for me to know that I could make sure my blood sugars were stable in the hours before the birth, meaning that another NICU/mama-baby separation experience would be much less likely.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
3. Two winters ago I slipped on ice and broke my arm and now I'm terrified of winter and of ice









Ouch! I can relate to the fear of ice. I hate slippery surfaces. If it isn't an ice rink, it shouldn't have ice on it! (I am in the wrong country.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
4. I plan to get my PhD in neurology, and do some serious research into the functioning of the nervous system and the effects of nerve pressure on human health. This is likely to be 15 years or so from now, though.

Cool!







And I love the Hallowe'en photos. You have such a gorgeous family!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
1. At the age of 10 I wrote a journal entry that said I was going to have twins one day even though we have no family history of them!

4. I want to move to a cohousing community

1. Neat!

4. I love that idea, too. DH grew up in intentional communities, and while there were good and bad aspects, I think with the right structure, it can be an extremely positive experience.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
How does one see the +quote button? I only have the regular one?

What browser are you using? It just shows up in Firefox 7.whatever.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
4. I have a secret dream to become a midwife. Or even a homeopath as I learn more about it...

Not so secret anymore.







A friend of mine is a naturopath and doula; I think she really enjoys it.

And I can't see your video, either.







I'll try in IE.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeanineTheOT* 
2. We did The Baby Story on TLC and are waiting for it to air (they say January, but I cant wait any longer, Im going to explode)

Way to go! I always wish there would be more natural-minded mamas on those types of shows.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
4. I wish I was pregnant and I have a feeling I might be.









Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
3. I suck at math. The reason I chose my majors (English and Psychology) was because they had the fewest math requirements. I had to take a statistics class for my Psych major and I failed it.







: Twice.







:

I don't think that's bag-worthy. Lots of people have math issues. IMHO, many of those stem from bad teaching in elementary school. Math is such a sequential subject -- each topic builds on the previous one -- so one bad year can really throw you off.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
4. I talk to myself constantly. Especially when I'm alone in the car. People driving next to me must think I'm nuts. It's theraputic and it helps me process stuff, what can I say??

Pun intended?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I wrote this in his journal (I keep a Word document for each kid)

That's a lovely letter. I've been doing long monthly letters on the blog (a la dooce.com with photos and everything.)

Hope you're having a good day at work!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Jeanie, The song that goes along with your picture video put DS to sleep ... I keep playing it over and over again b/c he cries when it stops! Where can I find that song? It may have to be something I buy multiple copies of! BTW ... I really enjoyed watching it. I need to compile something like that, I certainly have enough pics.

Jessica, PhD in neurology! You never cease to amaze me.

SSS - If you hope you are PG, then GL to you. The only reason I hope I can avoid being PG is for my milk supply ... otherwise I'd be ready too!

Quag, I thought about doing the m/w, OB, UC stats, but the info available didn't specify sometimes, so I couldn't do those stats. Otherwise I would have.

Cori - I wish I were good about journaling, what a great gift you will have for your babe.

As for the pleather pants, one pair was for a college costume party (they are silver) the other that my FIL bought was a gag gift b/c I laughed at them so hard at a store when my FIL was with me .... they are black and the zipper goes down the front and all the way up the back and they can completely split in 2!

Here's Seth in his Pumpkin Halloween costume (I made it!):
http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...76/t_=59372176


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

My four things:

1. DH and I flipped for last names at our wedding ceremony and I won! He took my last name.

2. Like Sandrine, I am raising DS in French. Unlike Sandrine, French is not my mother tongue. It's a little tricky sometimes because I am close to fluent, but I occasionally lack some vocabulary. I carry a tiny dictionary with me.

3. DS looooves pendulums. We indulge this love with glass ornaments in front of our patio doors and rock rings (rock-climbing exercisers) over our bed. A physicist friend recently joked that we should expect DS's first words to be something like, "Well, if you use the small angle approximation ..."

4. I love public speaking.


----------



## Heather_in_LasVega (Oct 19, 2005)

Finally a new month! I felt sooo behind when I finally got back online! (home internet conked out right after DD was born!) and then when I got back to work and could read again you ladies had posted a novel!

Four things:

1. I read MDC at work while I pump!

2. DH has turned from "uh, ok, if you want to" to the biggest home birth, breastfeeding, babywearing, co-sleeping , delayed vaxing advocate! He loves to tell people I gave birth at home and can't wait till we have a few extra dollars to get him his own "cool, mannly" sling! (I found one with red flame edging!)







:

3. this is a second marriage for both DH and myself. We met online 5 years ago and the attraction was immediate the first time we met IRL.









4. Having children was a "now or never" deal for me. I have a rare condition that increases my cancer risk to levels that are more a "when" will I get cancer, not an "if". DH only wants the one child - and I'm still undecided! So the clock is ticking and I will have to decide soon! As my oncologist put it, hurry up and have babies so we can get that uterus out of there!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

4. Having children was a "now or never" deal for me. I have a rare condition that increases my cancer risk to levels that are more a "when" will I get cancer, not an "if". DH only wants the one child - and I'm still undecided! So the clock is ticking and I will have to decide soon! As my oncologist put it, hurry up and have babies so we can get that uterus out of there!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Four Things:

1) I also want to be pregnant again, although I know for a fact I am not (







: ).

2) I am looking into getting my CLE or certified lactation educator classes done. I would like to become a fully certified lactation consultant.

3) I don't like co-sleeping. At all. But, I am not willing to put her in another room, and she hates a bassinet. So, looks like we are co-sleeping!

4) I desperately want to learn another language. I took several years of french, don't remember most of it, and I would love to either get back into that, or japanese is my second choice. My area has a pretty large asian culture, so I would like to be fluent in a local tongue.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

*arrives at finish line, breathing heavily*

phew! What you girls can do in a day. so much I want to say!!!

Jeanine I think we may have the same last name! I say that based on the quick glance I got from a stitched pillow picture on your great little video (that song is in my head now). Trippy!

Laura, nice job on the pumpkin outfit! He is just adorable! A real punkin.
We have two little baby seths among us! Great name.

Sab, I also did not enjoy cosleeping with dd1 for a few months, particularly at around 5 months old if I remember correctly. Then, I loved it. I go back and forth but truly I adore having my snoozing angels right beside me. I lean over them and whisper something special every night before I turn in.

sunshinestarr I cannot wait to hear whether or not you are preg!!! How exciting. You can do it!!!

Cori, loved reading what you wrote to your son. Butt first and pissed!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

OMG ladies PLEASE slow down!!! I don't have time to read all the posts!!
I am sick as hell - sinus, flu, bronchitis - you name it I have it! I feel like shit!







:

I will try to read up all the posts and post later........good thread going on here!!

Oh by the way, Sabbath - thanks for the link for babylegs - I already made some!: http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061101


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Woohooo 37 posts in less than a day! It's so good to see everybody!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Jessica, PhD in neurology! You never cease to amaze me.









I haven't done it yet. I should have added
5. I am a terrible procrastinator and
6. I love to start projects and rarely finish them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
1. DH and I flipped for last names at our wedding ceremony and I won! He took my last name.
2. Like Sandrine, I am raising DS in French. Unlike Sandrine, French is not my mother tongue. It's a little tricky sometimes because I am close to fluent, but I occasionally lack some vocabulary. I carry a tiny dictionary with me.
3. DS looooves pendulums. We indulge this love with glass ornaments in front of our patio doors and rock rings (rock-climbing exercisers) over our bed. A physicist friend recently joked that we should expect DS's first words to be something like, "Well, if you use the small angle approximation ..."
4. I love public speaking.

You just keep getting cooler.
1 is almost the most awesome thing I've heard. Good for your and your DH! Shows such a teamwork approach!!
2 and 3 just rock.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
Finally a new month! I felt sooo behind when I finally got back online! (home internet conked out right after DD was born!) and then when I got back to work and could read again you ladies had posted a novel!

Four things:

1. I read MDC at work while I pump!

2. DH has turned from "uh, ok, if you want to" to the biggest home birth, breastfeeding, babywearing, co-sleeping , delayed vaxing advocate! He loves to tell people I gave birth at home and can't wait till we have a few extra dollars to get him his own "cool, mannly" sling! (I found one with red flame edging!)







:

3. this is a second marriage for both DH and myself. We met online 5 years ago and the attraction was immediate the first time we met IRL.









4. Having children was a "now or never" deal for me. I have a rare condition that increases my cancer risk to levels that are more a "when" will I get cancer, not an "if". DH only wants the one child - and I'm still undecided! So the clock is ticking and I will have to decide soon! As my oncologist put it, hurry up and have babies so we can get that uterus out of there!

















HI HEATHER! It's great to see you.
1. How's it going being back at work? How's your babe adjusting? How are YOU feeling?
2. Very cool. Love it when the DHs come on board wholeheartedly. My DH was this way about vax particularly, and once he read the info, he's never looked back.
3. When it's right it's right!!
4. just









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Four Things:

1) I also want to be pregnant again, although I know for a fact I am not (







: ).









I know where you are coming from. Really I do.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
My four things:

1. DH and I flipped for last names at our wedding ceremony and I won! He took my last name.

that's too funny!! What a great idea.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 

4. I love public speaking.

You are just like my DH! I SO ENVY you guys! You must be very confident woman, and you certainly sound like one


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

OK, I am loving this thread, reading as I go.....

I will try to come up with 4 things about me/us:

1. my DH and I met on the internet and we will have 5th anniversary this December









2. I have a horrible fear of school (I was attending school during communism so I have a reason not to exactly love school system) but I LOVE studying and my fear is stopping me from educating myself futher. I would so love to study chemistry - it has been my passion at school. which leads to a number

3. I NEVER finnish anything I start. I failed at graduation at high school, had to do "repair" exam, then I went to a different school and I failed again and when I came to do the repair exam I was so scared I left.







I still have nightmares that I am going to graduate from high school and I wake up all sweaty.....

4. I would LOVE to live in foreign country again. I already am, but I mean some country where they don't speak English so I'd have to learn another language. I LOVe languages but since I hate school my only chance how to learn one is to move there and live there for many years!

gotta run.....


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

I love reading all of these. All the dressed-up little ones are SO cute!

Four random things:
1. My DS#1 wants to be a world/Olympic champion cyclist some day. Elizabeth waited to arrive until the end of July, after national championships were over for the year









2. I had a big smile on my face trick or treating this year, as I was thinking about last year when, right after trick or treating, DH and I "created" DD.

3. My DH is considering gastric bypass surgery. I am trying to help him create a healthy lifestyle right now. I have given up sugar/"white" carbs to try to set a good example. I have not touched even *one* piece of Halloween candy and am feeling pretty good about that.

4. I am actually ENJOYING breastfeeding this time - first time ever in my life I can say this!!!

Here is the link to our Halloween pics. I am slacking this year - usually we do a family theme, but I was feeling bad about myself weight wise and did not want to dress up this year








http://velocycle.smugmug.com/gallery/2075762


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Karen, What beautiful and fun Halloween pics. BTW, I'm jealous of your ability to stay away from the Halloween candy (I had Reese's PB cups and Snickers for breakfast!). But, I can completely understand your reasons for doing it. My MIL had gastric bypass surgery 2 years ago. Unfortunately, her eating habits have not changed one bit. She's just looking for an easy out and I think she'll simply gain back weight after the "honeymoon period" is over.

Maria, How fun about your last name! I did the traditional thing and took DH's name and my name went from a single syllable 4-letter name to a 4 syllable, 12 letter name!

Heather, good to "see" you again. Hugs to you on deciding whether or not to have another babe. That would be a tough situation to be in.

Pavlina, You did a great job on the baby legs, they look cute. Congrats on the upcoming 5th anniversary.

Jessica, I love your #5 & #6! I'm also the procrastinator ... that's why I've been on MDC so much today (so much to do around the house ... so much I don't want to get done!).

My goodness, this has been a hoppin' place today. 3 pages of posts and it's only the 1st!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 

3. I wish I didn't have my cats anymore.

4. I wish I was pregnant and I have a feeling I might be.

re: 3-OMG, me too. and the dogs. i'm such a bad pet mama right now. ok, well i don't neglect their needs but i'm not feeling the love at all.
and 4. holy cow, good luck!!

this is turning into such a cool start for the month. thanks for getting us going, maria!


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

I also never planned to parent the way I do. I used to LAUGH at a friend for co sleeping. Now she laughs at me with four cosleeping kids! When I was pg with my first dd, people were already telling me to let her cry it out. She wasn't even born yet! I remember saying, "Why would I do that?" I went looking for other advice and found Mothering Magazine and the concept of AP. Glad I did!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
re: 3-OMG, me too. and the dogs. i'm such a bad pet mama right now. ok, well i don't neglect their needs but i'm not feeling the love at all.










: we actually just had a big talk about our dog. Poor thing has been neglected (emotionally) for few years now







: He turned into totally neurotic dog and we keep pushing him away all the time. He even gave up trying now and is downstairs all the time eating himself up! LITERALLY. He's eaten hair on a lot of parts of his body. I feel REALLY REALLY BAD right now and we agonna have to do something about this or this poor dog will be really miserable.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Pav on the baby legs! I am envious. I want to make my babe some super cute things.

Karen,







about feelin fat. Boy do I know the feeling! I am 50 pounds over my normal, pre-baby size! FIFTY!!! And I work out EVERY DAY! And eat well! What gives??? Your pics are great, I love the butterfly! And the baby in the sling! That is intense about the gastric bypass surgery.

Speaking of surgeries for weight loss/cosmetic reasons:

5) I had liposuction on my a$$.

This is a big secret, because it did absolutely no good whatsoever ("dh" says it did, but I truly could not see a difference. This is pre-children, at 135 lbs.)
It was just one of those things, yknow? I just had to know if it was going to solve all my problems the way I was sure it would. And, plastic surgery down here is inexpensive. I had just sold my part of the house to my ex. I just had to know.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I am sick as hell - sinus, flu, bronchitis - you name it I have it! I feel like shit!







:

Hope you feel 100X better and fast!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I should have added
5. I am a terrible procrastinator and
6. I love to start projects and rarely finish them.


I think I







you. This is totally me. Probably a source of some of my frustration lately.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarenEMT* 
I have not touched even *one* piece of Halloween candy and am feeling pretty good about that.

Not to worry. I've had your share for you.









You guys are all so much fun. My #5 would be that this is the first thread I check when I get on MDC.







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I am sick as hell - sinus, flu, bronchitis - you name it I have it! I feel like shit!







:









My dh is sick too ... first time in his life that he's been sick for more than a day or two. Sleep deprivation can really do a number on the immune system, I guess.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
5. I am a terrible procrastinator and
6. I love to start projects and rarely finish them.

Hey, that's awesome. You're already living the grad student lifestyle.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







HI HEATHER! It's great to see you.









: and









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
4. I would LOVE to live in foreign country again. I already am, but I mean some country where they don't speak English so I'd have to learn another language. I LOVe languages but since I hate school my only chance how to learn one is to move there and live there for many years!

I am so with you! I'm always so impressed when people learn a language in a non-immersion environment. And happy anniversary!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarenEMT* 
1. My DS#1 wants to be a world/Olympic champion cyclist some day. Elizabeth waited to arrive until the end of July, after national championships were over for the year

















That's fantastic. Go, Karen's ds!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I did the traditional thing and took DH's name and my name went from a single syllable 4-letter name to a 4 syllable, 12 letter name!

Wow, that's quite the shift!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Karen,







about feelin fat. Boy do I know the feeling! I am 50 pounds over my normal, pre-baby size! FIFTY!!! And I work out EVERY DAY! And eat well! What gives???

I've seen your photos -- you must have been unbelievably tiny pre-baby! For what it's worth, I think you look great.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
My #5 would be that this is the first thread I check when I get on MDC.







:









:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Maria, the heads up on the middle quote key has completely changed my world here on mdc. yay! Thanks for that.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I did the traditional thing and took DH's name and my name went from a single syllable 4-letter name to a 4 syllable, 12 letter name!

I got a much easier last name when I married. My maiden name was four letters, German, and no one could pronounce it all my life. That and my mom spelled my name Tanya, but pronouced it Tonya. I answer to both.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Hellooooo, I'm back! I am not the best one handed typist so I spend a lot of time lurking. It is 5:44 in the morning and I snuck out of bed to check my email!

Here is a picture of our shivery pumpkin.

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...panda007-2.jpg

Granny bought her the costume on ebay. It's old navy and the velcro scratched her neck and she SCREAMED!!! So it was only on long enough for pictures!

Let's see...four things...

1. Me, DH, and Panda are moving to Olympia this weekend! It will be our first time not sharing a house with roommates or my parents/brother/nephew (who I love, but you know







: ).

2. We have plans in the works for a 6 week European tour in the springtime. My main concern is getting venues to agree to being non-smoking for the night. Panda will get to meet her french Grandpa and Great Grandmother for the first time!

3. I paint. http://www.kimyadawson.com/art.html I take orders and paint things for people on canvas and on tote bags, but I have been horribly irresponsible this year! I am more than 6 months behind on some orders!







:
I never should've attempted to get anything done while I was pregnant!

4. Panda has been to more concerts that I went to in the first 18 years of my life. She has seen...
-The Mountain Goats
-Langhorne Slim
-Trachtenburg Family Slideshow Players
-Captain Chaos
-Ghost Mice
-Matty Popchart (twice)
-Adam Green
-Jeffrey Lewis
-Ghost Mice
-Gina Young
-me
-DH http://www.myspace.com/angelospencer
-Only Son
-Regina Spektor (twice)
-Calvin Johnson
-Yonantan Gat
-Dashel Schuler
and we might go see The Indigo Girls this Sunday!!! My friend Bitch is opening for them and can possibly get us in for free. I can't justify paying for big shows when there is a chance I will spend a lot of time pacing and bouncing in the lobby.









I also want to add that our DDC sure has a cute bunch of babies!!! Good work mamas!!!

Oh, and...we have exclusively breastfed, co-slept, carried babe in arms, and CDd over here. No vax yet, still deciding if we are going to. DH is a huge help. He does soooooo much. We were using fitteds and pockets mostly but she got a rash around her fat thighs so we are prefolding it this week and DH has mastered it! Sometimes I feel like I don't do anything compared to DH and I blame my lack of motivation on nursing.

Panda has such an awesome personality and I think it has a lot to do with our parenting choices. It feels really good.

One more thing, while I can actually type...when she is hungry or needs comfort (teething has begun) she sucks her bottom lip and says "mamamamamamamamama!" It makes me feel so loved!


----------



## tigress (Nov 14, 2005)

hi mamas-

you do work fast (i just lurked and tried to keep up last month too!) i was wondering if i could join--i know i am officially august (yesterday was ds' 3 month birthday!!), but i _was_ in the july ddc with most of you wonderful people and miss the safe harbour (lwab can be a big & scary place!) and i just really like you guys! i can't think of random things right now (brain cells are running low) and have a reall little squirmer in my lap (we have some preteething happening here







: ) who i want to be watching something other than the computer screen, but i just want to check in and say hi and hope you don't mind if i hang around


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Hi tigress! I'm going to get so confused. I might have an identity crisis







I've been "tigress" on boards since I got married (almost 3 years ago!) but the name was taken when I got here--by you, obviously







I mainly post on a different board, not MDC, where I'm tigress, so when I came to check here and noticed that the last post was by tigress I got SO confused!









DS is napping but it sounds like he's starting to wake up! I'm loving reading everybody's 4 things. Too cool.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tigress* 
i was wondering if i could join--i know i am officially august (yesterday was ds' 3 month birthday!!), but i _was_ in the july ddc with most of you wonderful people and miss the safe harbour (lwab can be a big & scary place!) and i just really like you guys!

Jillian, if they'll let me play, then certainly you can play, too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Panda has such an awesome personality and I think it has a lot to do with our parenting choices. It feels really good.

She also has some pretty cool parents!

Welcome back to you both!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

maria~ if you need any help with french, let me know. it will be my pleasure to help.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Elsanne ~ I meant to ask you - your girls speak English and Spanigh, right? Do you speak Spanish to them at all? How does it work in your family? I always like to know how other people do it when they are billingual, like ourselves.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Sometimes I feel like I don't do anything compared to DH and I blame my lack of motivation on nursing.

I feel the same way! My DH does laundry, dishes, cooks, vacuums, mops ... you name it, he does it! Some days it feels like all I do is nurse the baby. I'm very envious of your trip to Europe. DH and I love to travel and we've put a halt on our travels until kids are old enough to appreciate the places we're going.

Tigress, welcome back!

Mama Tig - when you first joined the group, I thought you were Tigress! I was confused for a while.

I'm very envious of all of the bilingual families. I took Spanish in college and even studied in Spain for a summer ... I only learned enough to get by in the 2 years I took it.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
She also has some pretty cool parents!

Welcome back to you both!

Aw! Thank you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I feel the same way! My DH does laundry, dishes, cooks, vacuums, mops ... you name it, he does it! Some days it feels like all I do is nurse the baby. I'm very envious of your trip to Europe. DH and I love to travel and we've put a halt on our travels until kids are old enough to appreciate the places we're going.

I usually make it to Europe twice a year to play music and we left there last December. Since DH is french we can do some touring and then some time with family, then some more touring and some time with friends. We are going to take it slower than I am used to. It will be good. Panda is half french and was conceived in Barcelona! I don't speak french well and without another french speaking person around DH is kinda slacking in his duty to expose her to the language. I want her to be equally fluent in french and english.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

I totally can't keep up with you mamas. Just saying hi


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

How's this for Random?

1. I'm secretly in love with James Taylor(yes I know...he's old enough to be my dad)
2. I truly feel that DS is the child that was sent to me to heal my old wounds.
3. DH doesn't know it, but I think he is a nicest,smartest and most giving person I know of. Seriously, how many men do you know of that would take in their wife's younger siblings(with disabilities) and adopt them after their mom died?
4.My all time favorite book is "Where the Red Fern Grows."


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
2. I truly feel that DS is the child that was sent to me to heal my old wounds.
3. DH doesn't know it, but I think he is a nicest,smartest and most giving person I know of. Seriously, how many men do you know of that would take in their wife's younger siblings(with disabilities) and adopt them after their mom died?

Wow...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Here's Seth in his Pumpkin Halloween costume (I made it!):
http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...76/t_=59372176

SUPER CUTE! You are talented!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
My four things:

1. DH and I flipped for last names at our wedding ceremony and I won! He took my last name.


I wish I could speak in public without the intense fear of a 1000 suns. OK that didn't make sense but you know what I mean. I love what you did with names. What did your family/friends think?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
4. Having children was a "now or never" deal for me.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Four Things:

3) I don't like co-sleeping. At all.

I didn't like it when ds1 was a baby and I'm not fond of t now (you've seen my complaints about the whole crook-of-the-arm thing). But once ds1 grew out of that, I loved it. I couldn't bear to sleep away from him. I loved the smiles and kisses first thing in the morning! He slept with us until he was 5. He only left because I transitioned him out slowly to make room for the new baby (we did it well in advance so he didn't associate it).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
thanks for the link for babylegs - I already made some!: http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061101

PAvlina - adorable Baby Legs!! My sister met her dh on the internet too! They've been together 9 years!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarenEMT* 
I love reading all of these. All the dressed-up little ones are SO cute!

Here is the link to our Halloween pics. I am slacking this year - usually we do a family theme, but I was feeling bad about myself weight wise and did not want to dress up this year








http://velocycle.smugmug.com/gallery/2075762

Seriously cute kids and costumes! I think you look great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

5) I had liposuction on my a$$.

Interesting!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
How's this for Random?

1. I'm secretly in love with James Taylor(yes I know...he's old enough to be my dad)
3. DH doesn't know it, but I think he is a nicest,smartest and most giving person I know of. Seriously, how many men do you know of that would take in their wife's younger siblings(with disabilities) and adopt them after their mom died?
4.My all time favorite book is "Where the Red Fern Grows."

Ditto about James Taylor. I think he is sexy! Also - you should tell that to dh! Why doesn't he know?









Maria/Jessica - OMG I love that Quote+ Button!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kimya - Panda is a doll! I liked your art - you are so creative. I saved your dh's site to check out later!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's a picture of Andrew. Red Oak Momma took the picture. She is really talented!

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...27Andrewbw.jpg


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Today, dd3 just couldn't stop talking/babbling. It was soooo cute. I would talk to her and then she would just talk some more.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Today, dd3 just couldn't stop talking/babbling. It was soooo cute. I would talk to her and then she would just talk some more.










That's really cute! DS is doing the same thing. We took the kids to Friendly's for dinner tonight. He was on my lap and getting fussy. I sat him on the table facing me and was talking to him. He started talking/babbling back at me. He got so excited, he was SQUEALING so loud he attracted the attention of people sitting around us. They all though he was adorable! (which, of course, he is)







: I love that babbling stage!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Here's a picture of Andrew. Red Oak Momma took the picture. She is really talented!

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...27Andrewbw.jpg

Beautiful! The pic _and_ the baby!

Today was a busy day. Went to an LLL meeting that I sadly cannot stay for the entire time ever since ds has been in 1/2 day kindergarten. I have been involved with LLL in three different cities over the last five years and it's hard to not be there.

I think I'll say goodnight. I should be sleeping. I am so exhausted. I keep telling myself "dishes can wait". Good thing dishes don't get impatient.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Maria, the heads up on the middle quote key has completely changed my world here on mdc. yay! Thanks for that.

I can't take credit for the heads up; that was Miss J. But I think it's wonderful, too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
4. Panda has been to more concerts that I went to in the first 18 years of my life. She has seen...
-The Mountain Goats
-Langhorne Slim
-Trachtenburg Family Slideshow Players
-Captain Chaos
-Ghost Mice
-Matty Popchart (twice)
-Adam Green
-Jeffrey Lewis
-Ghost Mice
-Gina Young
-me
-DH http://www.myspace.com/angelospencer
-Only Son
-Regina Spektor (twice)
-Calvin Johnson
-Yonantan Gat
-Dashel Schuler
and we might go see The Indigo Girls this Sunday!!! My friend Bitch is opening for them and can possibly get us in for free. I can't justify paying for big shows when there is a chance I will spend a lot of time pacing and bouncing in the lobby.









Wow, that's impressive! (BTW, I love Regina Spektor.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tigress* 
(lwab can be a big & scary place!)









Welcome, Jillian!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
maria~ if you need any help with french, let me know. it will be my pleasure to help.

Thank you!







I will almost certainly take you up on that. I already had to ask for help with things like Peekaboo. (And, quite frankly, "Cou cou! Me voilà!" is not exactly a direct translation, so how are you expected to know that if it isn't your mother tongue?







:







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
3. DH doesn't know it, but I think he is a nicest,smartest and most giving person I know of. Seriously, how many men do you know of that would take in their wife's younger siblings(with disabilities) and adopt them after their mom died?
4.My all time favorite book is "Where the Red Fern Grows."

3. Why doesn't he know it? That would be the kind of thing I'd tell my DH so many times he'd have to beg me to stop repeating myself.








4. I love that book!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I love what you did with names. What did your family/friends think?

Thanks! Most of them thought it was funny/cool/weird. A few elderly relatives (mine) were not fans but for the most part, everyone had fun with it. We flipped frisbees (we met playing ultimate) at the ceremony after the declaration. After they fell, I raised my arms in triumph -- everyone laughed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Here's a picture of Andrew. Red Oak Momma took the picture. She is really talented!
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...27Andrewbw.jpg

Oh my goodness, that is a gorgeous photo of a gorgeous baby!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Today, dd3 just couldn't stop talking/babbling. It was soooo cute. I would talk to her and then she would just talk some more.









That's so fun! DS doesn't talk much, but he tries to sing along when we sing to him. It's pee-your-pants cute.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I keep telling myself "dishes can wait". Good thing dishes don't get impatient.

I took photos today to immortalize the fact that DH and I are spending time with DS at the expense of housework: squalor 1, squalor 2, squalor 3.

Hey writermommy, you're one post away from 1000!


----------



## canadateacher (Oct 10, 2006)

I lurk here often and I think I posted last month sometime. Hmmm four things...

1. I am an elementary school teacher and a workaholic, but I hate being around the house because I lack work ethic when it comes to housework and always feel guilty when I am not getting enough done(I like the long hours "excuse"). On that note - I don't go back to work until Jayden is 13 months old and I wouldn't give up any of this time with her for anything!!

2. I took Jayden to be weighed today and stumbled upon a nursing mother's group - it made my day, I miss social interaction!

3. I used to be a big hater of pink and all things "girly", but now that I have a daughter I find myself buying everything pink and getting excited about dressing her up.

4. I spent all of March Break last year (while I was 6 months pregnant) preparing a nursery and moving our bedroom upstairs to be closer to the baby - little did I know there was no chance I would be letting that baby out of my room! The nursery is a change room/clothes hamper and the crib is attached to my bed where I can hold DD's hand while she goes to sleep. I would love to try co-sleeping at some point, but this works well for us right now and the dog doesn't lose her spot in the bed
(the cat on the otherhand was booted out long ago - poor thing!).

Some Halloween Pics (had to include one of the dog - she was too funny):
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...ber31st114.jpg
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...ber31st108.jpg
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...ber31st088.jpg


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Great pics! Can't keep up with everyone so general







to all...

my 4 things...um...

1 - how dh and I met - it was at a time I used to stay in Krakow for months at a time then go back to the UK to work. Dh was visiting his sister in Krakow and her friend (a friend of mine) had a photo of me at a new years party that he'd just got developed. It fell on the table in the cafe and dh started yelling 'that's my twin soul! give me her address!' he wrote to me in england and we corresponded for nine months before meeting -after which dd came along quite swiftly!

2- dd2, Daisy, has a 'mongolian blue spot' on her bum!

3- I'm attempting to apply to do a phD on a topic to do with therapy and buddhism and 'no self' - it's taken me a month so far to not finish filling in the form...

4 -I love long nursing sessions - use them as an excuse for reading harry potter and eating piles of mint chocolate...

We're bilingual here, I try to stick to English (certainly always read English books) with the children but basically we speak an absolute hybrid within the house, swapping over several times within sentences! DD1 doesn't get confused outside the house with people who only speak one of the languages (Polish or English). Other people get confused when they visit us


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Here's a picture of Andrew. Red Oak Momma took the picture. She is really talented!

Wow, that's gorgeous. What a cutie!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
2- dd2, Daisy, has a 'mongolian blue spot' on her bum!
3- I'm attempting to apply to do a phD on a topic to do with therapy and buddhism and 'no self' - it's taken me a month so far to not finish filling in the form...
4 -I love long nursing sessions - use them as an excuse for reading harry potter and eating piles of mint chocolate...

What's a Mongolian Blue Spot?
Yay for PhDs. Very interesting topic, too!
I use long nursing sessions to watch thed HP movies, having read all the books at least twice. Of course I can't do that every day, just occasional Fridays, but I love it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadateacher* 
I lurk here often and I think I posted last month sometime.
Some Halloween Pics (had to include one of the dog - she was too funny):

Hi!! Love the pics - too too sweet!

So much to say, but I have all three kiddos all day (Tanya how do you manage this every day???) and it's time to make the eggs...back later for our updates.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Hey writermommy, you're one post away from 1000!

Yep, Here it is!! 1000 posts! I wanted number 1000 to be in our DDC.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I took photos today to immortalize the fact that DH and I are spending time with DS at the expense of housework: [/URL].

Hmm. I think I've got you beat, but i don't want a pic to remind me








Dishes got done this morning....what fit in the dishwasher, that is...I've let a lot go so that I can work on getting ready fo a garage sale a friend and I are having in a week. We really need the extra funds, and the more I get rid of then the less I have to clean up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
1 - how dh and I met - it was at a time I used to stay in Krakow for months at a time then go back to the UK to work. Dh was visiting his sister in Krakow and her friend (a friend of mine) had a photo of me at a new years party that he'd just got developed. It fell on the table in the cafe and dh started yelling 'that's my twin soul! give me her address!' he wrote to me in england and we corresponded for nine months before meeting -after which dd came along quite swiftly!

I loved reading this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Tanya how do you manage this every day???

I dunno. If you figure it out, please share







: I guess I only do what I can and try to remember that the kids are more important than a perfectly in-order home. Flylady's book helped me a lot with keeping it under control. Sometimes, though, the kids alone are enough to make me







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
Yep, Here it is!! 1000 posts! I wanted number 1000 to be in our DDC.

When I get there I planned the same thing.







: for you!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Here's a picture of Andrew. Red Oak Momma took the picture. She is really talented!

Awwww....way too cute!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I took photos today to immortalize the fact that DH and I are spending time with DS at the expense of housework:

Are you sure those weren't taken in my house?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadateacher* 
Some Halloween Pics (had to include one of the dog - she was too funny):

Awww, more cuteness!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
Yep, Here it is!! 1000 posts! I wanted number 1000 to be in our DDC.


Congrats!

Here are some pics of Nathan on Halloween:
http://tinyurl.com/zgcqh


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Thank you!







I will almost certainly take you up on that. I already had to ask for help with things like Peekaboo. (And, quite frankly, "Cou cou! Me voilà!" is not exactly a direct translation, so how are you expected to know that if it isn't your mother tongue?







:







)

It's hard sometimes but funny to translate it word for words.









Here a cute way to play with your child:

Have your child facing you.

say: Tap, Tap, Tap (tap his hands together)
say: Pick, pick pick (take his indexfinger and pick the inside of his other hand)
say: roule, roule, roule (rolling his hands around/like the "wheels on the bus..." song)
say: cache cache(hide his eyes with his hands) coucou (take the hands away from the eyes and do a big smile at him)

All my girls just love doing this. dd1 and dd2 would have a big smile and then would laugh at me when i did coucou. Hope you like it.


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore (Jun 11, 2003)

my kitchen sink is broken and my dishwasher drain into my sink, so i'm washing dishes on the kitchen floor w/DD1 in a little bucket!!

needless to say we're ordering take out tonight.

today DD1 was hiding behind the banister, jumping out and yelling boo at her brother in the bouncy seat. he would startle and then shreik and giggle with delight. they did this for an hour. soooo cute.









i've had a rough few days w/ the kids but i started wearing the bracelet i made from our bead swap and everytime i look at it i know i'm not alone. that there are other mother across the world struggling to do the best they can for their lovies too. it gives me strength in moments of weakness. just want you ladies to know.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Hugs Kate. take one day at the time. That's what i do.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
i've had a rough few days w/ the kids but i started wearing the bracelet i made from our bead swap and everytime i look at it i know i'm not alone.









:








I am so going to do that.









:guh to your kitchen sink. Take pics of your dd and the bucket!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
i've had a rough few days w/ the kids but i started wearing the bracelet i made from our bead swap and everytime i look at it i know i'm not alone.









s I really regret not participating in the swap!

AUNT FLO came last night!! I thought it might be a fluke or some spotting (that happened before around 8 weeks) but so far I am still bleeding. Not even remotely heavy but wow. I can't believe it. WIth ds1, it didn't come back for 9 months. This time I have a baby nursing AROUND THE CLOCK every 2 hours and it comes back??? I really, really, really hope this means sex will be better like last time!!! Of course, this little guy needs to sleep for that to happen anyway....







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 







s I really regret not participating in the swap!

I was thinking this myself.

:guh's all around! I know how good they feel. Was talking to a lady working at Walmart Wed night after I picked up a prescription (







: but we can't afford to make a statement right now). She was eyeing the adorable fat baby in my sling and she told me I was beautiful. I was thinking "you must be nuts because it's been two days since I had a shower." I told her thank you and that I needed that and she was about to make me cry. Then she hugged me.

Hugs are so not overrated.

Sorry about AF, Cori. I had a similar experience w/#2. No AF for 12 months with #1, then with #2 it comes back at 8 weeks (which I also thought was a fluke), and again at 4 months. I'm hoping for a repeat of #1, but not holding my breath.

Thinks like broken sinks just make us more thankful for modern conveniences, don't they? And here I was complaining that I had two dishwasher loads of dishes to do today. They got done, but now there's another load from dinner calling my name.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
my kitchen sink is broken and my dishwasher drain into my sink, so i'm washing dishes on the kitchen floor w/DD1 in a little bucket!!

needless to say we're ordering take out tonight.

today DD1 was hiding behind the banister, jumping out and yelling boo at her brother in the bouncy seat. he would startle and then shreik and giggle with delight. they did this for an hour. soooo cute.









i've had a rough few days w/ the kids but i started wearing the bracelet i made from our bead swap and everytime i look at it i know i'm not alone. that there are other mother across the world struggling to do the best they can for their lovies too. it gives me strength in moments of weakness. just want you ladies to know.









:

That is so cool. I wish I could have participated in the bead swap.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 







s I really regret not participating in the swap!

AUNT FLO came last night!! I thought it might be a fluke or some spotting (that happened before around 8 weeks) but so far I am still bleeding. Not even remotely heavy but wow. I can't believe it. WIth ds1, it didn't come back for 9 months. This time I have a baby nursing AROUND THE CLOCK every 2 hours and it comes back??? I really, really, really hope this means sex will be better like last time!!! Of course, this little guy needs to sleep for that to happen anyway....







:

Bummer, but thumbs up for better sex!

I just got an awesome nursing necklace from one of the mom's on here, and DD loves it! She plays with it nonstop and it's kept her from clawing at my chest so much.

Anyone else sitting their baby in a highchair or similair thing to the table yet? I am thinking about getting an Ikea high chair so that DD can sit at the table in her own seat, and not just on our laps. She loves to be part of dinner, and I don't want her grabbing at hot food anymore (we are NOT doing solids yet, she is only 4 months old!).


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore (Jun 11, 2003)

the first years has a "3 stage feeding seat" that we use. it can recline a little like their bouncy seats so they aren't all the way upright yet and it just attaches to your dining room chair so it doesn't take up nearly as much room as a high chair. (an issue when you have two babies and a tiny dining room)

still bucket washing.....


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

What's a Mongolian Blue Spot?

when she was a few weeks old i noticed it looked as if she'd been smeared all over her bum with newsprint, grey-blue...i thought it must be my imagination, then eventually phoned the health visitor and tried to describe it feeling pretty stupid, she shrieked 'mongolian blue spot!!' turns out it's very common in asian babies, quite harmless, but the juries out on whether it disappears or not - poor girl i hope it does, it's funny now, but later...







:
i don't know my father so i have a whole asian side i don't know about, this is a nice reminder...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

Hugs are so not overrated.


I love this! And thanks for your comment on mine and dh's story. Three - you are truly amazing









pi - if that's squalor 1 2 and 3 I may be on squalor 27!!

cori, fingers crossed for the better sex...i'm hoping it works that way myself,no sign yet though and last time i waited 8 months...

and everyone's babies, as usual, a real treat to behold....

it's snowing here. that's the colours turned off for 5 months.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
1 - how dh and I met - it was at a time I used to stay in Krakow for months at a time then go back to the UK to work. Dh was visiting his sister in Krakow and her friend (a friend of mine) had a photo of me at a new years party that he'd just got developed. It fell on the table in the cafe and dh started yelling 'that's my twin soul! give me her address!' he wrote to me in england and we corresponded for nine months before meeting -after which dd came along quite swiftly!

WHat an awesome story!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Anyone else sitting their baby in a highchair or similair thing to the table yet?

Not yet but we're ready. I've been putting him in the bouncer in the middle of the table because he loves to watch everybody but he takes up the whole thing. The highchair would be a much better idea!!! We also have one of those portable seats that I could set up as well - time to hit the attic.

Tanya - yeah, hugs are not overrated!! What a nice lady you met in the store!!

As for AF, well now I"m not sure??? I woke up this morning and it is gone - so far. Guess we'll see what happens...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Can someone please explain to me what it is about weekends that makes my kids get up before the sun? Seriously, every day this week was a struggle to get them out of bed at 7:15 to go to school. Today, when I'd LOVE for them to sleep in until 8:00, DD1 is up at 6:15 and DD2 at 6:45.

Why, universe, why???? (wail)

To top it off, the baby is still sleeping.
Ah, well, the older two are staying over at their grandma's tonight.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

god bless grandmas!!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

my baby has her first ever cold and I have it with her. Anyone got any tips?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
my baby has her first ever cold and I have it with her. Anyone got any tips?









For her, just nurse as much as you can. If her nose is stuffy and it's making it hard for her to nurse, you can drip some BM in her nose. She'll hate it but it'll help clear the snot. You can also use saline, but I think BM is gentler. For you, get as much rest as you can







and tank up on the Vit. C. Otherwise, just take care of yourselves!

Anybody seen Quagmire?


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

have you ever used a humidifier?

No I haven't seen quagmire.....wonder where she has gone?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

jess, love your new sig!!! so sorry everybody got up early. yay for goin to gramma's!!!

1 hannd to type so brief is the word.

we have colds here too. i suck the snot from her nose with my mouth (yes, eeew) and it's fast & highly effective.

sarenka--colors turned off--i can loan you some.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

alright, i gotta ask about all the boos in the sigs-what's up?


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

That is soooo great about the lady in the store! I am a big time hugger. When I play shows on the price list for my stuff for sale it always says "hugs- free". I give out soooo many hugs! When I get home from a long tour I always miss all the hugging. I love to here about other huggers!









With hugs you can be nice and greedy at the same time. Because when you give- you get!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
have you ever used a humidifier?

Many times. I've got two...one for each kid until #3 arrived. Of course, when the whole family is sick, we often put two in one room to get the max amount of sleep for all. Cool mist humidifier is best. Don't bother with the cheap-o $20 one. Dh's granny has one that was about $30 that rocks. You don't have to get the most expensive one. It just doesn't work well. They keep the nasal passages moist during dry winter months and the heater is often used. Keeps the secretions flowing and not blocking their little nostrils. Anyway, change the filter if it gets dirty or moldy, and use something in the water to inhibit mold and bacteria. They sell products specifically to prevent bacteria and mold, but borax or GSE would work well. The white noise is great to help them sleep as well.

I've been waiting on the edge to see if babe gets the cold dd1 had last week. It was a particularly nasty drainage cold. No fevers, though. Just an open faucet from poor dd's nose. I feel worst for the obligate nose breathers who just want to nurse for comfort but can't. Yesterday the baby's nose started running. At least she likes the nasal aspirator.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
alright, i gotta ask about all the boos in the sigs-what's up?

MDC chain PM







The PM said to send to two others and put "I've been boo'd" in the siggy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
With hugs you can be nice and greedy at the same time. Because when you give- you get!











Sorry about the early risers, the family colds and anything else







: going on.

We have the booster seat high chair that straps to the chair, too, but it doesn't recline. That would be awesome. I feel like the baby is a second-class family member on the floor in the bouncy seat at dinner time. She usually protests and spends the rest of dinner on my lap watching everyone eat.

Hope everyone has a terrific day! We are taking a drive into the Ozarks to see the leaves turning. Supposed to be peak time right now. Tomorrow the AFB is having an air show and the Blue Angels will be there. My kids (and their parents) love this kind of thing, but I can't help but think that it is a big waste of fuel.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Kimya - what a glorious photo! She's adorable...

Sabbath - i swear by boiling water on grated ginger, then adding loads of lemon juice and a bit of honey. For colds. And garlic, if babe doesn't mind! Never tried a humidifier - you could just leave bowls of water round, too...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

i think we've got cradle cap-any advice?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
i think we've got cradle cap-any advice?

Massage olive oil on his head and let it stand for a bit. Then brush it out. Lots of ppl says this is a good method.

It worked a bit with dd2 but she still has some now at 2yrs.7mths old.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey there ladies! I am sorry I haven't been around lately! But, I am back, and hopefully will stay this time!









Here are pictures of the kiddos on Halloween.

Amelia is getting pretty dern big. She weighed 17lbs. 8 oz. on Monday at her 4 mo. check up. She turned 4 mos on Oct. 23. She is also 27 inches long. We call her Fatty McFatts.









Ok, my four -

1. I wish my dh would get a job (he's been done with school and searching since May!!!)







:

2. I wish I could knit all day and only stop to nurse my baby









3. I was a Sign language interpreter until I had my first baby.

4. I come from a family of 5 kids - between all of us there are 20 grandchildren!!!

Ok, and here is my promise to be a better poster...I promise to be a better poster!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
my baby has her first ever cold and I have it with her. Anyone got any tips?

Whenever I even feel an inkling of a cold, I pop a zinc supplement. One in the morning, one before bed. It almost always kills the cold in 2 days. I also drinks lots of Emergen'C everyday - more when I have a cold. I second the breastmilk up the nose - I did that with ds1!! I also used Vicks-like stuff but I can't remember how old they are supposed to be for that. Might be 6 months.

We have a waterless vaporizer. I put these menthol/eucalyptus pads in them and it makes the room smell great and clears up the nose. The one I have is no longer made (Vaporeze - just found that out when doing a search!) but it seems other companies make almost the exact same thing.

http://www.amazon.com/Evenflo-Waterl.../dp/B0000ARQOZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Hope everyone has a terrific day! We are taking a drive into the Ozarks to see the leaves turning. Supposed to be peak time right now. Tomorrow the AFB is having an air show and the Blue Angels will be there. My kids (and their parents) love this kind of thing, but I can't help but think that it is a big waste of fuel.

Wow - our leaves are all almost down already! My ds and dh LOVE the Blue Angels. We saw them this summer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
i think we've got cradle cap-any advice?

My babe has it too. To be honest, I'm just ignoring it. I did the same with ds1 and it went away on its own eventually. I've always heard the olive oil trick though too...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Hey there ladies! I am sorry I haven't been around lately! But, I am back, and hopefully will stay this time!










KIM!!! Great to "see" you again!!!! You guys looked GREAT on Halloween - even more impressive that you made the costumes! Sending lots of PVs that your dh gets the job!!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Hey there ladies! I am sorry I haven't been around lately! But, I am back, and hopefully will stay this time!









Here are pictures of the kiddos on Halloween.

Amelia is getting pretty dern big. She weighed 17lbs. 8 oz. on Monday at her 4 mo. check up. She turned 4 mos on Oct. 23. She is also 27 inches long. We call her Fatty McFatts.









Ok, my four -

1. I wish my dh would get a job (he's been done with school and searching since May!!!)







:

2. I wish I could knit all day and only stop to nurse my baby









3. I was a Sign language interpreter until I had my first baby.

4. I come from a family of 5 kids - between all of us there are 20 grandchildren!!!

Ok, and here is my promise to be a better poster...I promise to be a better poster!









OMG! you are back! Welcome!















you guys look awsome! great costumes









we are having our 5th anniversary too this December (i've been reading your blog), isn't that amaizing how fast it goes by.

I'll be thinking of you and your DH - hope he'll get the job. We've been there, done that. 4 years ago we had absolutely no money, no jobs, nothing. Chrid was flying all over the country for interviews, and then when he finally got a job, we were moving across the country within 7 days! And totally broke. if they would not relocate us we'd be screwed. We had almost no money to eat the first few months. after 4 years we are finally moving back to where we wanna be....WA. Good luck to you, i am sure it'll work out.
It's a compliment from God


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
How's this for Random?

1. I'm secretly in love with James Taylor(yes I know...he's old enough to be my dad)
2. I truly feel that DS is the child that was sent to me to heal my old wounds.
3. DH doesn't know it, but I think he is a nicest,smartest and most giving person I know of. Seriously, how many men do you know of that would take in their wife's younger siblings(with disabilities) and adopt them after their mom died?
4.My all time favorite book is "Where the Red Fern Grows."

Um, Tricia, I love James Taylor. I have such a crush on him too! That is hilarious!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome back Cori! It is good to be back and see all the cute babes!!! Man, you all are chatty!









Pavlina - I am going to hang onto your story with vigor! Oh I hope that we are moving in a week!







Or, that we're moving soon. This jobless life stinks. I am just trying not to even think about the holiday's yet and what I want to get for the kids.







:


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Anybody seen Quagmire?









I am here, been running around like a chicken without a head the past couple of days (wouldn't that make a funny smiley? heehee) Lots of post catch up to do!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I also drinks lots of Emergen'C everyday - more when I have a cold.

It's funny, I had never heard of emergen-c until I read the "what's in your homebirth box" thread from our DDC. Then I saw it in our supermarket about a week ago, and now I'm seeing commercials for it every day! Sounds good, I may try some. We all have colds again - we were getting over them and visited my in-laws and got a different cold strain from my nieces







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
We have a waterless vaporizer. I put these menthol/eucalyptus pads in them and it makes the room smell great and clears up the nose. The one I have is no longer made (Vaporeze - just found that out when doing a search!) but it seems other companies make almost the exact same thing.

http://www.amazon.com/Evenflo-Waterl.../dp/B0000ARQOZ

Going to check out those vaporizers now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Hey there ladies! I am sorry I haven't been around lately! But, I am back, and hopefully will stay this time!









Here are pictures of the kiddos on Halloween.

Amelia is getting pretty dern big. She weighed 17lbs. 8 oz. on Monday at her 4 mo. check up. She turned 4 mos on Oct. 23. She is also 27 inches long. We call her Fatty McFatts.









Good to see you Kim! And that is one big baby - love the pics on your blog! Hope your DH gets the job of his choice very soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
i think we've got cradle cap-any advice?

I just tried the oil trick tonight. I was going to leave it because it's fun to peel while I'm nursing her







but I'm noticing now that her hair gets really greasy if she goes a night without a bath. So after the oil was on for a bit I combed it out. Very satisfying in a yucky way. I know, I have a problem







Her head was a little red after all the combing but she seemed fine with the process and it looks a lot better, though we will have to do another treatment.

FWIW my first DD had it too and I never treated it. It took her forever and a day to grow hair, and I always wondered if that was why... the cradle cap stuck around until she was well over 2. Anyone know if cc can stunt hair growth?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
i suck the snot from her nose with my mouth (yes, eeew) and it's fast & highly effective.

Hmm, I thought about doing this too. Now that I have a vote of confidence (and a partner in this yucky behavior) I may have to give it a shot







We've got major booger whistles going on here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Can someone please explain to me what it is about weekends that makes my kids get up before the sun? Seriously, every day this week was a struggle to get them out of bed at 7:15 to go to school. Today, when I'd LOVE for them to sleep in until 8:00, DD1 is up at 6:15 and DD2 at 6:45.

Why, universe, why???? (wail)

No kidding! We had to drag DD1 out of bed every day... except Wednesday when we all had plenty of time, no place to go, and the baby was sleeping. *sigh*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
4. Having children was a "now or never" deal for me. I have a rare condition that increases my cancer risk to levels that are more a "when" will I get cancer, not an "if". DH only wants the one child - and I'm still undecided! So the clock is ticking and I will have to decide soon! As my oncologist put it, hurry up and have babies so we can get that uterus out of there!









Great to see you Heather.







Sorry to hear about this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
3. I wish I didn't have my cats anymore.

I meant to reply to this earlier. We have been woefully negligent about our two cats since DD1 was born. They were my babies, and now they rank a few places below the earthworms in our garden. It seems to me that they have gotten more annoying since the kiddos came along (although DH assures me that they were always a pain in the arse). For example, one cat is very very stupid, but nevertheless, he has figured out that while meowing outside OUR door will get him kicked, and probably locked in the basement, meowing outside DD1's door will get her up and into our bedroom, which means he eats sooner







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Here's a picture of Andrew. Red Oak Momma took the picture. She is really talented! http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...27Andrewbw.jpg

So cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Here are some pics of Nathan on Halloween:
http://tinyurl.com/zgcqh

Another cutie!

DD1 was Tinkerbelle for Halloween (actually she is still Tinkerbelle... she wears that costume like every day!) but I didn't bother to dress DD2. I was annoyed at the thought of spending money on a costume for someone who could care less. I know, I am cheap and I have no spirit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
my kitchen sink is broken and my dishwasher drain into my sink, so i'm washing dishes on the kitchen floor w/DD1 in a little bucket!!

needless to say we're ordering take out tonight.

Oh dear. Many














to you... and also :guhs


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Welcome, canadateacher! You're just down the road from me. (I'm in TO and went to Queen's, so I know the 401 stretch through Belleville well!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
1 - how dh and I met - it was at a time I used to stay in Krakow for months at a time then go back to the UK to work. Dh was visiting his sister in Krakow and her friend (a friend of mine) had a photo of me at a new years party that he'd just got developed. It fell on the table in the cafe and dh started yelling 'that's my twin soul! give me her address!' he wrote to me in england and we corresponded for nine months before meeting -after which dd came along quite swiftly!

3- I'm attempting to apply to do a phD on a topic to do with therapy and buddhism and 'no self' - it's taken me a month so far to not finish filling in the form...

4 -I love long nursing sessions - use them as an excuse for reading harry potter and eating piles of mint chocolate...

1. What a wonderful story.









3. Again, procrastination is a hallmark quality of grad students, so you're already partway there.







I know someone who is finishing up her PhD in human rights in zen buddhism; if you think it might be helpful to email with her, let me know and I'll ask her if it's OK to pass her email along.

4.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 









Congrats!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Here are some pics of Nathan on Halloween:
http://tinyurl.com/zgcqh

Too cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
It's hard sometimes but funny to translate it word for words.









Here a cute way to play with your child:

Have your child facing you.

say: Tap, Tap, Tap (tap his hands together)
say: Pick, pick pick (take his indexfinger and pick the inside of his other hand)
say: roule, roule, roule (rolling his hands around/like the "wheels on the bus..." song)
say: cache cache(hide his eyes with his hands) coucou (take the hands away from the eyes and do a big smile at him)

All my girls just love doing this. dd1 and dd2 would have a big smile and then would laugh at me when i did coucou. Hope you like it.









Thank you! We've been having a blast with that. I don't know many songs, so I've started making them up and/or translating lately. I've found a French playgroup and I hope that I will be able to expand my repertoire there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
my kitchen sink is broken and my dishwasher drain into my sink, so i'm washing dishes on the kitchen floor w/DD1 in a little bucket!!

:guhs to you. And what a great idea about the beads.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Hugs are so not overrated.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Anyone else sitting their baby in a highchair or similair thing to the table yet? I am thinking about getting an Ikea high chair so that DD can sit at the table in her own seat, and not just on our laps. She loves to be part of dinner, and I don't want her grabbing at hot food anymore (we are NOT doing solids yet, she is only 4 months old!).

Our high chair is a hand me down from my cousin and it is from the days when they used to start solids at 4 months. So it has a reclined position, and we pop him in and talk to him while we eat. He thinks it's tons of fun.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Can someone please explain to me what it is about weekends that makes my kids get up before the sun?

I don't know, but if you find someone who knows, please ask them also why my baby has decided that midnight to 4 a.m. is party time? (I try so hard to keep it dark and make it clear that it is sleeping time -- not playing time -- but he's so freaking cute. I am weak against his assault of giggles and smiles.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
my baby has her first ever cold and I have it with her. Anyone got any tips?

I love the snot sucker. And hanging out in the bathroom with a hot shower running. Steam helps. And lots of nursing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Hey there ladies! I am sorry I haven't been around lately! But, I am back, and hopefully will stay this time!









Kim!
















Good luck to your DH. It took mine four months after he graduated (I was pregnant and we really didn't think it would take that long) and it was a huge relief when he finally found one.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

hi all...tak...(toddler at keyboard)

kimya way happy to see you 'round here! your babe is so lucky to already be so rock n rollin'! you are way cool hip mama. i have not heard of a single one of those artists except indigo girls and you...that's how uncool I am...
my excuse is that I'm in central Mexico. What else can I do?









I am participating in a modern dance workshop that is kicking my arse. It's way fun but boy am I exhausted...it is hard carrying around fifty extra pounds on one's frame!


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quagmire;6451190
DD1 was Tinkerbelle for Halloween (actually she is still Tinkerbelle... she wears that costume like every day!) but I didn't bother to dress DD2. I was annoyed at the thought of spending money on a costume for someone who could care less. I know said:


> My dd did this last year. She wore her older sister's dance recital costume and tap shoes for Halloween. By Easter, she was STILL wearing it! I definitely got my $$$ back with that one! I hear ya about spending money on baby costumes. Logan wore a pumpkin costume that I found in a box of clothes my SIL gave me that were my nephew's. He was cute and it was free!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Kim! Great to have you back!

So, since Kate brought up the beads, and since a few people have mentioned missing out on the bead swap, do you all want to do another swap of some kind? I like the idea of another bead swap - we're all in such different places than we were the last time, I think it would have a lot of meaning. And I feel like I am so much more connected to the group now, I think I would choose different beads entirely, as I'm in a whole new place.

If we don't want to do another bead swap, is there something else we could do? I like the idea of something communal, like the beads, that everybody ends up with, but we could do something else as well.

Whaddya think?

What about a music swap? If everybody chose a song, and sent it in digital format, I could burn CDs for everyone. Just a thought.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, and holy teething!! I've been watching the teething discussions, but didn't have a lot to say. DS has been chewing on his hands, and drooling a bit, but I really didn't think he was teething. My girls both got their first teeth around 6 months, so I wasn't expecting much.

Well, DS was chewing on my thumb yesterday and THERE ARE TWO BOTTOM TEETH POKING THROUGH! I mean, sharp, broken through the skin poking through! I'm shocked. Wow. Teeth







: Anybody else have actual teeth sightings? DS is three months and two days old.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

holy wow! Jessica, those are some early toothies. As I said before, I don't expect any for another 4 months or so, probably more.

In pancakehouse news, Kellen has discovered his hands bigtime. He sits there staring at them, and will gather in toys and hold them up to his face in amazement. It's adorable.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Oh, and holy teething!! I've been watching the teething discussions, but didn't have a lot to say. DS has been chewing on his hands, and drooling a bit, but I really didn't think he was teething. My girls both got their first teeth around 6 months, so I wasn't expecting much.

Well, DS was chewing on my thumb yesterday and THERE ARE TWO BOTTOM TEETH POKING THROUGH! I mean, sharp, broken through the skin poking through! I'm shocked. Wow. Teeth







: Anybody else have actual teeth sightings? DS is three months and two days old.

I was just about to post about this!! Logan has his first tooth today! It's one little tooth on the bottom. He was three months on the 25th. I knew he was teething because he's been chewing on his hands and drooling a LOT. But, I never expected a tooth this early. I was shocked too. The girls were all 5 or 6 months old when they got their first teeth. My 6 year old was upset. She said, "NO! I like him with no teeth!"


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I meant to reply to this earlier. We have been woefully negligent about our two cats since DD1 was born. They were my babies, and now they rank a few places below the earthworms in our garden. It seems to me that they have gotten more annoying since the kiddos came along (although DH assures me that they were always a pain in the arse). For example, one cat is very very stupid, but nevertheless, he has figured out that while meowing outside OUR door will get him kicked, and probably locked in the basement, meowing outside DD1's door will get her up and into our bedroom, which means he eats sooner







:











It's crazy how friggen smart these cats can be, isn't it!?

One of our cats has taken to peeing and pooping all over the house as her protest for the baby. The other one hasn't acted so strangley until pretty recently - sleeping in the baby's spot in the bed, and just crowding all over the baby's things in general. I feel bad for them but I don't really have the patience to deal with them so much.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I like the idea of something communal, like the beads, that everybody ends up with, but we could do something else as well.

Whaddya think?

What about a music swap? If everybody chose a song, and sent it in digital format, I could burn CDs for everyone. Just a thought.

I'd be in for something like that. Great idea, Jessica!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

No time to post right now but







:


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm all in for a music swap. I think that would be really cool.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Well, DS was chewing on my thumb yesterday and THERE ARE TWO BOTTOM TEETH POKING THROUGH! I mean, sharp, broken through the skin poking through! I'm shocked. Wow. Teeth







: Anybody else have actual teeth sightings? DS is three months and two days old.

Holy Crap Jessica!!! Amelia is 4 months and while she is drooling, chewing on her tongue and putting EVERYTHING in her mouth, I don't think teeth are on the horizon for another few months. Wow!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

OK everybody, I'd love to discuss the idea of a music swap, but we need to take it to the Yahoo Group. Whoever has the link to the YG, could you please post it? I get everything via email and don't know how to post the link to join the group. Let's start by making sure everyone has acccess to the YG, and then I'll send out information and guidelines etc if there is enough interest. Once you're on the YG, send out an email and let me know you're interested. Yay!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group...guid=251148059

Here's the link to the yahoo group.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

re: cradle crap, i think i was just looking for permission to pick it-i knew you ladies would understand that







it's not too bad actually

have you seen the june ddc lwab thread to try and out talk us this month-um, we can' t let that happen can we?!

so.....

i can't believe those with actual teeth popping thru-tho we have all the symptoms here, i'm hoping it's pre-teething for awhile! seth hasn't really slept much at night for the past week-just latches on, pops off, roots around all night-i'm thinking the gums hurt so he's comfort nursing but doesn't really want to eat, i dunno...but i'm seriously draggin and not looking forward to monday morning...
ok, fussy babe, gotta run-oh and i'm in for the music thing-i'll pop in at the YG (gotta admit, i don't do well with YG, tend to get lost somehow).
kel


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
have you seen the june ddc lwab thread to try and out talk us this month-um, we can' t let that happen can we?!

YES thank you I had noticed that.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, it shouldn't be to hard for a gabby bunch of girls like us to outdo June!

DD is getting over her cold pretty well. She is actually just fine. Still sleeping a bit more/longer, and eating (oddly enough a bit less....sorta nervous about that, but I will see if she is just lengthening out her feedings. I wouldn't mind that!).

But she is pretty much over it. I on the other hand.....well.....







:

We have an appt tomorrow. I was debating on whether on not I wanted to continue them. I think I am gonna keep going. We have DEFINATELY decided not to vaccinate, but I want to keep up a relationship with the pedi.

My sister's 4.5 year old came down with shingles!! And he has never had chicken pox! We kept them apart for about 2 weeks, even though most all sources said 1 week, and we didn't even see ANYONE from that family for those 2 weeks. It's funny, we saw them again last night, and even though I know we are well out of the clear, he kept putting his hands on her face, and I just cringed every single time. I picked her up after a few times and just kept her close to me. I am so PETRIFIED that she is going to catch....well just anything.

I just made Chicken Katsu, wonton soup and stir fried vegetables. It was tasty.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

well ladies, I have my second period in 3 weeks!!!!!!!!!!







:







:







: It totally sucks! And pretty strong as well. And troubles with let down again, so it's totally related..... man, why after 19 days? WHY? I really hope it's not gonna stay that way.
My DH leaving tomorrow early morning for 4 days, and my mom threw her back out so I have one more person to take care off! And the irony - we paid her chiro for 3 times a week for the whole 4 weeks!







: I really hope he can fix her tomorrow. I guess permanent damage on your spine is permanent.....







She's in so much pain.

And DS2 will NOT sleep. Teething like crazy.....


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sabbath, I worried about the decreased feedings whe dd1 was sick at 6 weeks old. She was actually hospitalized then. Anyway, when you think about it we eat less when we're feeling bad, so I guess they would as well.

I'm doing well baby visits for now, too, to get to know our ped (we've only lived here a year). My dc just don't get sick enough to go enough to build a rapport. I still miss our old ped







:

If I was on my first child, I'd have been staying away from the chicken pox, too. But now, I'd love them to catch it, even the baby. I'm curious if your sister's child was recently vaxed for CP?

Sorry you are having such a rough time right now, Pav.









I think I had the worst.day.ever. today.







: So awful I don't even want to talk about it just yet.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
have you seen the june ddc lwab thread to try and out talk us this month-um, we can' t let that happen can we?!

Yeah, well......

penis








Someone had to say it eventually.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Yeah, well......

penis








Someone had to say it eventually.

Oh, how I love you. I've been wanting to say it, but didn't dare







:


----------



## KiwiWonder (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to the boards / thread so I hope you don't mind me jumping in here









From earlier in the thread - 4 random things about us (not that it's that hard as no one knows me yet!)

1. I grew up in California and moved to New Zealand in 2001 to be with my DH, whom I met on the Internet.

2. Because of my (unofficial) dual nationality, I feel like I will never truly "fit in" anywhere again

3. My baby girl has a port-wine birthmark on her neck, right over her jugular. The midwife referred us to a specialist but I don't really want to go.

4. I learned how to knit when I was pregnant and I was convinced it was a "nesting" thing. However I'm still incredibly addicted to it even 3.5 months post-partum!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Sabbath, I worried about the decreased feedings whe dd1 was sick at 6 weeks old. She was actually hospitalized then. Anyway, when you think about it we eat less when we're feeling bad, so I guess they would as well.

I'm doing well baby visits for now, too, to get to know our ped (we've only lived here a year). My dc just don't get sick enough to go enough to build a rapport. I still miss our old ped







:

If I was on my first child, I'd have been staying away from the chicken pox, too. But now, I'd love them to catch it, even the baby. I'm curious if your sister's child was recently vaxed for CP?

Sorry you are having such a rough time right now, Pav.









I think I had the worst.day.ever. today.







: So awful I don't even want to talk about it just yet.

well please do if/when you feel ready!!

mt sisters dc DID have the vaccine









the ONLY reason I am secrectly chuckling a little is because she argued with me so much about vaccines and our decision to not vax autumn.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Yeah, well......

penis








Someone had to say it eventually.

I am sorry, did someone say

penis???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KiwiWonder* 
Hi,

I'm new to the boards / thread so I hope you don't mind me jumping in here









From earlier in the thread - 4 random things about us (not that it's that hard as no one knows me yet!)

1. I grew up in California and moved to New Zealand in 2001 to be with my DH, whom I met on the Internet.

2. Because of my (unofficial) dual nationality, I feel like I will never truly "fit in" anywhere again

3. My baby girl has a port-wine birthmark on her neck, right over her jugular. The midwife referred us to a specialist but I don't really want to go.

4. I learned how to knit when I was pregnant and I was convinced it was a "nesting" thing. However I'm still incredibly addicted to it even 3.5 months post-partum!











I love knitting! been doing it for 3 years now. My baby is the handknit goddess.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My dh says "penis is no laughing matter". I secretly think he's just happy I have "penis" on the brain.

And, welcome, Margo! My dd has a big stork bite on the back of her head instead of on the back of the neck. Guess the stork bit the wrong place.


----------



## canadateacher (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Welcome, canadateacher! You're just down the road from me. (I'm in TO and went to Queen's, so I know the 401 stretch through Belleville well!)

Yay - I love Toronto (although I don't think I could live in the city). I lived in Mississauga for a couple of years when I was a kid and still have friends and relatives in and around Miss. and TO. I have only been in Ontario for 4 or 5 years - I mostly grew up in Halifax. I am loving being so close to 3 major cities, but we don't take advantage of it enough. I know lots of people who went to Queen's - I wanted to go there for my education degree. My DH's family is in Kingston now, so we are there a lot.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Oh, how I love you.









:

I had a much better end to a crappy day. I sold my small Fuzzi Bunz on the TP in 9 minutes flat. Paid, packed and ready to ship tomorrow. Wonderful timing $$-wise, too.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

For all those who are having a bad day, I highly recommend this video which was recommended in TAO. It's amazingly cute.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
For all those who are having a bad day, I highly recommend this video which was recommended in TAO. It's amazingly cute.









thanks! It was nice to have a laugh after such a crapy morning. Contunuing from last night I guess.

MY Dh left at 4am this morning and before he left he announced that our dog shit all over the carpet in the basement. And he does NOT poop on one spot. He likes to poop in a circle and on several spots. So I was removing nice stinky crap at 4 am!! And cleaning the carpet. Gagging all that time







: Now I am seriously considering getting rid of our dog







: I REALLY need to disscuss this with someone. Our lives would be so much easier right now if we did not have a dog. We are SUCH BAD owners. Our dog has NO life. Plus we are moving to WA in January and there is very good chance we won't be able to find a house that takes dogs. We would find a house in a second without him







Plus he needs to survive another 5 hour plane ride and then who know - he's gonna be stuck in the house for the rest of his life again. He's very difficult dog - he's been abused in past and he attacks people (not as much anymore, but he can't be trusted - so it's just so much easier to leave him home so we don't have to deal with it outside of our house). Plus he's pitt bull mix. No one will ever take him. SO I am up since 4 am today cleaning poop and thinking about what to do with our dog.
I remember how we used to judge people for neglecting their dogs, but now I've learned my lesson. We have no feelisng for him anymore and we are very bad example to our children on how to treat dogs. (we do NOT abuse him, but he's just left alone, all day, nobody wants to have anything to do with him). He's eating himself alive. Having skin issues, digestive issues, even though he's getting the best food possible.
Also we'll be travelling at least 5-8 weeks EVERY single year..... I really don't know what to do about him.
I used to be such an animal lover, but not any more. I am a vet nurse for god sake.... My children are my life and I do admit he does not fit in this life any more. I know, we are horrible horrible people.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Oh, how I love you. I've been wanting to say it, but didn't dare







:

me too


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

No, you are not horrible. I felt the same way when my first was born. I was a big animal lover. We had a cat and two dogs. They were my babies. After the real baby came, they were demoted to dogs. I couldn't deal with poop or puking. I had enough with cleaning the baby's. Then one of our dogs bit a friend's child, so off she went. The other dog we kept, but she didn't like me anymore, only dh. Not that she was abused, just not the center of attention anymore and she was jealous. The cat was mean to the kids, so she had to go too. Life just changes after children come along. It doesn't make us bad, that's just how it is. Our Lab died last year. She was old and had hip dysplasia really bad. The girls want another dog, but I know I can't deal with it now, so I won't do it. I know that with four kids, one of which is a small baby, I have no time and patience to train a dog. Maybe when they are older, but not now!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
re: cradle crap, i think i was just looking for permission to pick it-i knew you ladies would understand that







it's not too bad actually

Pick away lady. My poor DD is eventually going to rebel against my constant picking of her so I'm trying to get it all in now before she becomes aware.

The toddler of course has swung in the opposite direction. She won't let me pick any part of her, but she does like to pick her nose and wipe her boogers on me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I'm all in for a music swap. I think that would be really cool.

Me too. I haven't participated in any swaps so far... can someone post how it all works? Either here or YG is fine... though I can't remember what I registered as so I may have to redo it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Well, DS was chewing on my thumb yesterday and THERE ARE TWO BOTTOM TEETH POKING THROUGH! I mean, sharp, broken through the skin poking through! I'm shocked. Wow. Teeth







: Anybody else have actual teeth sightings? DS is three months and two days old.

Yikes! DD is chewing her hand *constantly* and I've been checking her gums but so far no dice. DD1 got her bottom two teeth at 6 months and then nothing more until 17 months! I was convinced we'd have to blend her food for life. She got remarkably adept at eating with her limited dental capabilities though - even tougher meats like steak and pork! So for anyone who says a baby who eats steak is too old to bf... I point them in the direction of DD1! Secretly hoping that DD2 follows suit here on the teeth...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
well ladies, I have my second period in 3 weeks!!!!!!!!!!







:







:







: It totally sucks! And pretty strong as well. And troubles with let down again, so it's totally related..... man, why after 19 days? WHY? I really hope it's not gonna stay that way.
















Sorry about your AF. Maybe things are just a little wonky right now... I'm sure it will all go back to normal soon.

And sorry about your doggie troubles. That sounds like a very tough situation. You could probably call around and see if there are any no-kill shelters in your area if you can't find the dog a good new home.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I think I had the worst.day.ever. today.







: So awful I don't even want to talk about it just yet.









And some :guhs too. Hope you are feeling better soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
mt sisters dc DID have the vaccine









the ONLY reason I am secrectly chuckling a little is because she argued with me so much about vaccines and our decision to not vax autumn.









: Every time I hear one of these stories it blows me away. I am becoming far more comfortable with the decision to hold off...

Well I just got over yet another stomach flu. Vomiting and diarrhea starting Saturday night and finally feeling better as of late last night. ARGH. DH was feeling a little off, but didn't get any actual symptoms, and fortunately the baby is fine (albeit somewhat fussier than usual). The toddler had some diarrhea which she confused with the need to pass gas so I had a lot of laundry this weekend...

Anyway it's all over now thank goodness. Here's hoping for a good week. I still haven't figured out why it's always me that gets sick but I'm grateful that the kids were mostly spared .


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Yin Yang:







When I was younger we had a dog that sounds very similiar to yours. He was constantly eating himslef and going to the bathroom where he knew he shouldn't. After a lot of soul searching we finally gave in and found him a new home. Some of the allergies continued,but overall he was a lot healthier and happier. I feel for you because I remember how sad I was to let go of the dog who had already been through so much. I'm a huge animal lover but have also noticed a difference since DS was born. Priorities are meant to change. Take care!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey! I didn't realize there was an actual effort to outchat us!

That's it baby... war's on


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm amazed at all of these teeth! Wow!

Tanya - Hope your day is better today!!

You too Pavlina!!

Welcome Margo!

Quag - hope you stay healthy for a while!

Maria - I saw you post a while back about your ds being awake for 4 hours during the night.







You have my utmost sympathy....are you surviving okay? I'm not. More below...

I was SO GLAD to see mention of ENIS-PAY today. I really needed the laugh. I think I might be on the verge of a nervous breakdown. The lack of sleep, now combined with having to work, is killing me. My job is all brain work and not sleeping really affects my critical thinking skills!

Last night Nathan was up from 1-5 CRYING the whole time (gas we think) and my alarm goes off at 6. I am almost asleep at my desk. I was bawling hysterically and my poor dh hates me because I am *viscious* when I am this tired. Something has to change to get this kid to sleep, but I don't know what. Prior to the 4 hour awake period, he was also up nursing every 1.5 hours. I ordered the no-cry sleep solution book to get ideas. I'm almost wondering if we should do a sidecar - I noticed last night that I actually woke him up one of the times. He sleeps on my arm and it was numb and I needed to move it and he woke up. I am just at a loss and CIO is not an option, of course. This too shall pass, this too hall pass (hopefully before i lose my job....)


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
And he does NOT poop on one spot. He likes to poop in a circle and on several spots.

I thought my dog was the only one that does this! Seriously, it's like she's trying to run away from her own butt.

But now to the more serious aspects of your post. You're NOT a horrible person, you're a person with a lot of demands on you right now. I TOTALLY hear you on that. We've had dogs forever, and now is the first time I've ever considered getting rid of them, or not replacing them when they pass on. It's just too many creatures to care for. But it does sound like your dog is unhappy at the least. Once they're chewing on themselves, they need help. Where does your dog sleep? Is he able to interact with the family at all during the day? We keep our dogs in the kitchen (more than I'd like to) closed off with baby gates when they can't run the house. They're not isolated, they still interact with everyone, but they're not underfoot, they're not causing trouble, and if they poop in the middle of the night at least it's on a tile floor.

I don't have any solutions for you, but lots of







s and plenty of :guhs.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

I love you guys! By the way.....I have a question. When I was an infant I was pretty much allergic to everything under the sun until I was three. Do you think I should definetly hold off on even rice cereal until DS is six months?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

And FOUR posts just while I was writing that one? June mamas don't have a chance.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

they are quick


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey, guys. I feel so out of the loop here lately. Things are starting to settle down a little for us and we should be getting our own internet soon. So I will be around more. We are living with my aunt for a while to help us get back on our feet and maybe even save some money. We also need a bigger car. 2 Britax carseats do not fit well in a compact car, especially rear-facing.
4 things you don't know about us.
1. We are pretty sure that Mattie has Vittiligo. It's a skin pigmentation disorder where the cells destroy themselves in a way. My mom has it and is terribly upset that she gave it to Mattie. She gets all teary. It's like she coughed on her, knowing she could spread germs, the way she's acting. It's on Mattie's right forearm. It has been spreading rapidly. I think because of the sun. I hope the winter slows it down.

2. I met my dh online and knew I was going to marry him 3 weeks after we met in person.

3. I've wanted a husband and babies since I was 2. I used to say when I grew I wanted to be a mommy. I'm not sure how good I am at the wife thing, but I think I'm a great mom (I hope so, anyway, sometimes I wonder).

4. When I was 5, in Kindergarten, we were asked to draw a picture of what we wanted to be when we grew up. I drew a girl with a nurse-type hat on, holding 2 babies, with a big pile of babies all around her. I don't know what I said about that. When I got to college, I had no idea what I wanted to be and changed my major a ton of times. I never graduated. I finally decided I wanted to be a midwife. I started training to do that in 2002. It was after that I found that picture. I realized little kids are sometimes wiser than adults.

I gotta go. I can't wait to read more later.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KiwiWonder* 
Hi,
I'm new to the boards / thread so I hope you don't mind me jumping in here









I meant to say WELCOME! earlier, but it got away from me. Welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Me too. I haven't participated in any swaps so far... can someone post how it all works? Either here or YG is fine... though I can't remember what I registered as so I may have to redo it.

It'll be on the YG. Swaps aren't allowed in DDCs anymore. Or they never really were, but now it's being enforced.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Last night Nathan was up from 1-5 CRYING the whole time (gas we think) and my alarm goes off at 6. I am almost asleep at my desk. I was bawling hysterically and my poor dh hates me because I am *viscious* when I am this tired. Something has to change to get this kid to sleep, but I don't know what. Prior to the 4 hour awake period, he was also up nursing every 1.5 hours. I ordered the no-cry sleep solution book to get ideas. I'm almost wondering if we should do a sidecar - I noticed last night that I actually woke him up one of the times. He sleeps on my arm and it was numb and I needed to move it and he woke up. I am just at a loss and CIO is not an option, of course. This too shall pass, this too hall pass (hopefully before i lose my job....)























I went through that with DD1. It was hell. Try the sidecar - he might do better if he isn't right next to the 24-hour diner. NCSS is a good book and will have some good things to try. CIO wouldn't work anyway. And this too shall pass, but that doesn't mean it's easy now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
I love you guys! By the way.....I have a question. When I was an infant I was pretty much allergic to everything under the sun until I was three. Do you think I should definetly hold off on even rice cereal until DS is six months?

I would wait. Especially with a history of allergies.

I have more to say (don't I always) but DS is getting loud and I am late for a scrapbooking date. Back later!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
I love you guys! By the way.....I have a question. When I was an infant I was pretty much allergic to everything under the sun until I was three. Do you think I should definetly hold off on even rice cereal until DS is six months?

Definitely!!! You might even need to wait longer but he will tell you if he wants solids or not. Often babies who are more likely to have allergy issues do not want anything to do with solids for quite a long time...


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And FOUR posts just while I was writing that one? June mamas don't have a chance.

You DO know we already had one November thread w/ 8 pages, rights?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Our lives would be so much easier right now if we did not have a dog.

Anyone want a cat AND a dog?? I'd rather clean up dog poo on the carpet in the morning than to wake up to find the cat peed on my leg. In my sleep. On my bed







: (thank you for plastic covers). And the dod wishes I'd carry HIM around in the sling. He follows me all over the house all day. The only pet in good favor at the moment is the betta fish.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I TOTALLY hear you on that. We've had dogs forever, and now is the first time I've ever considered getting rid of them, or not replacing them when they pass on.

Us, too. Dh says once a week that it's time to freecycle the cat and send the dog back to my mom. One or the other of them has done something annoying and we just have too many dependent creatures to take care of right now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
I love you guys! By the way.....I have a question. When I was an infant I was pretty much allergic to everything under the sun until I was three. Do you think I should definetly hold off on even rice cereal until DS is six months?









It is thought that those babies that aren't interested in solids until later (9-12 mo) have a built in allergy protection that makes them delay solids.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I realized little kids are sometimes wiser than adults.

Shh...don't tell my 5 yo that. He's already 5 going on 40, and my 2 yo is going on 30.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
You DO know we already had one November thread w/ 8 pages, rights?


















I think we've been called out, ladies.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey everyone.

dd3 was crying and awake last night from 8-1am. I think she is teething. When i realise that i geve her some stuff for teething and finally she slept. I'm tired today.

gtg baby crying...


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Hello all
I really want to catch up and respond to everybody but I just don't have the time. I did manage to read all the posts though









I've been incredibly sick. I felt great Thursday (in fact we had an awesome day), and then Thursday evening in the space of an hour my throat got so sore that I couldn't swallow and ended up with red splotches and white spots on my tonsils. I woke up Friday with a fever, and by Friday night it was 103.5! That's the highest fever I've ever had, I think. So anyway my DH is in med school and he was with an ENT the past few weeks, so the doc sent home a ton of antibiotic samples and I started taking them Friday evening. By Saturday morning I was pretty much better, just tired. I'm all better now but still a bit weak. Phew!

Maria, it is SO hard not to play with them when they're all grinning and giggly in the middle of the night, I agree. Ezra goes back and forth; he'll have a few nights of not sleeping well, and then a few nights of sleeping great (still up every few hours to nurse, but right back to sleep with no fuss).

:guhs to you, Cori. Gas is the worst. I'm pretty sure the antibiotics I'm on are giving Ezra a ton of gas. I can just hear it inside him when he nurses, poor little dude. So that's causing him some trouble sleeping. We're loading up on probiotics to keep the yeasties away.

I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up. I was supposed to go to med school but that's not happening--I'm just not willing to sacrifice my role as primary caregiver to my kid(s) just to pursue that.

So I only said 3 things since DS is only 3 months, but here's my fourth:

4. I think y'all are cool, and it's really nice to read about other mamas and babies the same age as DS. But I also feel like I'm intruding since y'all are all friends already and I just came and stuck my nose in here. So at first I was thinking I would just stop posting, but my big mouth wouldn't let me do that


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Youguys are scaring me. I can't keep up.

Hi to the new mamas,

Sorry to hear about vittiglio (ack I butchered that). Now your mama has to make it up to her her whole life.







sorry to make a funny out of a not funny situation...but it's true. Genetically, your mom owes her one!







: (jk--it is nobody's fault! genetics are a russian roulette!)

Juicy girl, TEETH??? *mental note to check amara's mouth*

I am in for the swap. Can't get to YG at the moment but please don't forget me.

Yin Yang, you must give away that poor doggy. I don't blame you one bit for what's going on but realistically neglect is a form of abuse, pleeeeaase don't take that wrong, just know that no life is better than that life and take steps to get him out of your (beautiful, already full) hair. Again, no blame whatsoever, I know I would feel the same way. Get him gone. Put up flyers. Something. You are already going through so much, you don't need more stress. Sorry to hear also that you are having to care for your mom! Egads. Sometimes when it rains it pours.

Gumby, yes totally wait as loooong as possible for solids if allergies not only run in your family but are from you.

Penis update: I think I saw one running around here over the weekend...Penis Sighted in Yoniville!!! details at eleven.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wait, what? Ezra yehuda's mom, you are so totally welcome here. Intrude away! Especially when you consider a certain SOMEONE on this thread intruded upon my dd1's ddc which is two and a half years old!!! I mean, the balls! Okay, the ovaries!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
You DO know we already had one November thread w/ 8 pages, rights?


















Did you mean October? And if so, the # of pages is subjective because each user can set how many posts per page. The real question is did ya'll beat our 643 posts?


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

Last night Nathan was up from 1-5 CRYING the whole time (gas we think) and my alarm goes off at 6. I am almost asleep at my desk. I was bawling hysterically and my poor dh hates me because I am *viscious* when I am this tired. Something has to change to get this kid to sleep, but I don't know what. Prior to the 4 hour awake period, he was also up nursing every 1.5 hours. I ordered the no-cry sleep solution book to get ideas. I'm almost wondering if we should do a sidecar - I noticed last night that I actually woke him up one of the times. He sleeps on my arm and it was numb and I needed to move it and he woke up. I am just at a loss and CIO is not an option, of course. This too shall pass, this too hall pass (hopefully before i lose my job....)

I think you should DEFINATELY try the sidecar option. If nothing else, it won't hurt him any, but YOU will get probably a bit more sleep. Is he tanking up before he goes down at night? And what time DO you put him to sleep? I won't even tell you what DD does at night, it would probably make you upset. Let's just say, sleeping is one thing this kid is REALLY good at.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I thought my dog was the only one that does this! Seriously, it's like she's trying to run away from her own butt.

But now to the more serious aspects of your post. You're NOT a horrible person, you're a person with a lot of demands on you right now. I TOTALLY hear you on that. We've had dogs forever, and now is the first time I've ever considered getting rid of them, or not replacing them when they pass on. It's just too many creatures to care for. But it does sound like your dog is unhappy at the least. Once they're chewing on themselves, they need help. Where does your dog sleep? Is he able to interact with the family at all during the day? We keep our dogs in the kitchen (more than I'd like to) closed off with baby gates when they can't run the house. They're not isolated, they still interact with everyone, but they're not underfoot, they're not causing trouble, and if they poop in the middle of the night at least it's on a tile floor.

I don't have any solutions for you, but lots of







s and plenty of :guhs.









:

You could always try placing an ad with craigslist, and if you don't get any response, you could take him to a no-kill shelter







: . I know it's not the most popular of options, but, at least you know that he would be kept until he is adopted out, and not euthanized.

I am THERE with my two cats, my bird, and my sugar glider. I want to be pet-less. I have one cat in particular who I have started yelling at on a pretty much daily basis. I need to change my attitude around, it's not her fault. She has always been a kitten at heart, but it's not so cute when you have been rocking a sick baby to sleep for 2 hours and the cat knocks something off the desk and wakes her up LITERALLY MOMENTS after the baby is finally asleep.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
I love you guys! By the way.....I have a question. When I was an infant I was pretty much allergic to everything under the sun until I was three. Do you think I should definetly hold off on even rice cereal until DS is six months?

check this link out. It talks about allergy foods and when to introduce and what to do if there is a family history of allergies. It's from Kellymom, you have to scroll down a bit.

http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/so...html#foodchart


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My last post is to share this as I wind down my morning nak.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Hey everyone.

dd3 was crying and awake last night from 8-1am. I think she is teething. When i realise that i geve her some stuff for teething and finally she slept. I'm tired today.
gtg baby crying...

Serious hugs to you my friend. Not sure if something is in the air, but we had a similar night so I feel ya!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
I think y'all are cool, and it's really nice to read about other mamas and babies the same age as DS. But I also feel like I'm intruding since y'all are all friends already and I just came and stuck my nose in here. So at first I was thinking I would just stop posting, but my big mouth wouldn't let me do that









Wha-wha-what???? You are so NOT intruding! Puh-lease girl, stick around!!! I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

I think you should DEFINATELY try the sidecar option. If nothing else, it won't hurt him any, but YOU will get probably a bit more sleep. Is he tanking up before he goes down at night? And what time DO you put him to sleep? I won't even tell you what DD does at night, it would probably make you upset. Let's just say, sleeping is one thing this kid is REALLY good at.
LOL, I'm glad you have a sleeper! I thought I did when he was doing so well months ago...

He tanks up all day and all night. He has never gone more than 2 hours without eating! He is pretty much out between 8 and 9, then it is the up every 1.5-2 hours to nurse, then right back to sleep (last night was an exception I hope). I guess we need to dig the crib out of the attic.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Did you mean October? And if so, the # of pages is subjective because each user can set how many posts per page. The real question is did ya'll beat our 643 posts?









We do it by week, so Nov 1-7 was 151 posts.








Ok, I'll stop crashing your thread. Just wanted to tease. Thanks for the good humor!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 

But I also feel like I'm intruding since y'all are all friends already and I just came and stuck my nose in here. So at first I was thinking I would just stop posting, but my big mouth wouldn't let me do that









You are more than welcome here! I can't speak for everyone, but I joined the original DDC a bit late and I feel like I'm only just now getting to know everyone. Stick around, post when you can. We're glad to have you!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
We do it by week, so Nov 1-7 was 151 posts.








Ok, I'll stop crashing your thread. Just wanted to tease. Thanks for the good humor!









Keep posting here all you want


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up. I was supposed to go to med school but that's not happening--I'm just not willing to sacrifice my role as primary caregiver to my kid(s) just to pursue that.
I think I just recently figured this out. I am going to go get my CLE (certified lactation educator) and work towards a lactation consultant. I know it's so cliche for a woman to discover what she wants to do based around her current life events (i.e. I just had a wedding, being a wedding planner would be so cool....), but I am pretty good at assessing and discussing breastfeeding.

And I have a friend who is a doula, and she is going to help me get started. I live near the Seattle Midwifery School so I am going to take it there. I am actually oddly....calm about it. I think it will be a really good thing. I had every problem in the book with breastfeeding, and I can honestly say there is not much else I would rather talk about. I had 3 cases of mastitis before she was EVEN BORN, and this is my first baby, I have had to use a nipple shield, cracking and bleeding for 2+ months, abcess, flat nipples, nursing strikes. And even with all of that I stuck through it. So, I think I am gonna give it a go.

Quote:

4. I think y'all are cool, and it's really nice to read about other mamas and babies the same age as DS. But I also feel like I'm intruding since y'all are all friends already and I just came and stuck my nose in here. So at first I was thinking I would just stop posting, but my big mouth wouldn't let me do that








stay stay! We like you!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sabbath, have you thought about becoming a LLL Leader?







:


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Thanks y'all. I'm glad I'm welcome into the cool group









I wanted to add that our sidecarred crib is FABULOUS. DS starts the night there, which is great because I can either not come to bed or come to bed at any time and not wake him up. He has slept up to 6 hours there before! But that was only once. Usually it's around 2-3 hours. When I come to bed he's usually on his side next to me (with his head on my arm--I certainly do sympathize with numb arms!) the rest of the night, but if I need to get up or something I just put him in the crib. And when I was sick it was great to be able to put him there so he wouldn't burn up next to my feverish self! I really do recommend the side-car--I think it's the best of both worlds.

Unfortunately he's also the lightest sleeper in the history of the world (okay, maybe I'm pretty close--we know where he gets it from). Creaky floorboards, anybody?







:


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I had every problem in the book with breastfeeding, and I can honestly say there is not much else I would rather talk about. I had 3 cases of mastitis before she was EVEN BORN, and this is my first baby, I have had to use a nipple shield, cracking and bleeding for 2+ months, abcess, flat nipples, nursing strikes. And even with all of that I stuck through it.

Wowee, you have my most sincere respect!! Good for you! We had some trouble in the beginning, but it was nothing like what you're describing (I had bad cracks but thankfully no bleeding).
What is involved in becoming an LC? I think that's an awesome goal. And I also wonder about being a LLL leader--do you know how one does that? Such helpful people, both. My local LLL leader came over two days after DS was born to help us out, and I had an LC come a bit later, too. I'm so glad we have this kind of support around today


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Sabbath, have you thought about becoming a LLL Leader?







:

why yes I have miss Tanya, care to PM about it actually??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Wowee, you have my most sincere respect!! Good for you! We had some trouble in the beginning, but it was nothing like what you're describing (I had bad cracks but thankfully no bleeding).
What is involved in becoming an LC? I think that's an awesome goal. And I also wonder about being a LLL leader--do you know how one does that? Such helpful people, both. My local LLL leader came over two days after DS was born to help us out, and I had an LC come a bit later, too. I'm so glad we have this kind of support around today









It is HARD HARD HARD work. And, I don't have the kind of educational background that will make it any easier. I will need to take some basic college classes (already have quite a few but not the kind they would like), and then you need to do several THOUSANDS of hours of counseling. With the educational background that I am going to have it will be either 2500 or 6000 depending on how much schooling I do. But, if you become a LLL leader, you can reduce hours, if you another 500 hours if you are under direct recertified IBCLC member supervision, and another 500 hours for taking some specialized education.

But, to be just an educator, is not that difficult. It's actually a 6 day class, and you are then able to teach the in's and out's of basic breastfeeding and rent pumps. You are NOT allowed to asses problems, or give advice on breastfeeding issues as just an educator, you are to recommend an LC for problems.

It would be a long hard road, but I could do the educator thing and just work towards the LC. Kinda excited!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I had 3 cases of mastitis before she was EVEN BORN, and this is my first baby, I have had to use a nipple shield, cracking and bleeding for 2+ months, abcess, flat nipples, nursing strikes. And even with all of that I stuck through it. So, I think I am gonna give it a go.

You were one of my inspirations to keep going. I experienced many similar things but luckily no mastitis or abcess. The fact that I also bought nursing clothes was a motivator as well, LOL! (just kidding!) I still have fairly sore nipples though, blech.

So I am having a problem - do you want to access it? I was planning to post in the bf challenges thread but I'll ask you gals first and then maybe go over there. I don't have much time to read other threads - frankly I shouldn't even be here today but I'm so incoherent that i can't concentrate on work!

I may have mentioned something about this a month or more ago. We are having issues with nursing on the left side. He is GREAT on the right and latches well. No issues there. But on the left - ugh. He takes both hands and essentially lifts the breast away so he is kind of on the tip. He is getting milk this way - can hear him gulping. Problem is that he is not latched properly and he is swallowing air along with it. (He turns his head sort of sideways and I can see his tongue and the nipple) I think this is contributing to the sleep/gas issues. I have DDD, super-floppy breasts so I need the right hand to hold the breast (I've tried cloths and it doesn't work as well) and we do the football hold only so the left hand is at the nape of his neck. Thoughts? I sometimes use the right hand to keep his hands occupied and that works a little - but then the boobs droops and causes bad latching anyway. I've tried a necklace but so far he won't grab it - I will try again. I'm guessing this is some sort of control for a strong letdown but the right is the same and somehow he is okay on that side. I'm almost at the point of preferring to nurse on the right and just be lopsided, LOL.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Cori, when DS was younger we swaddled him to nurse because he kept getting his hands in the way. We didn't use a full swaddle, just folded a receiving blanket into a strip and rolled his arms up in it. (Like a sausage.








)


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Mama Tigress, check out this link for more info on becoming an IBCLC.

I too have considered it but after reading that link I reconsidered. I would need way more basic education.

I also considered being an LLL leader, but here's my problem:

Quote:

*Mothering Experience*

Mother values nursing at the breast as the optimal way to nourish, nurture, and comfort her baby. She recognizes, understands, and responds to baby's need for her presence as well as for her milk. She manages any separation from baby with sensitivity and respect for the baby's needs.
This is under the "Becoming a Leader" section on the LLL website. It feels like a big ole "working mothers need not apply." Which makes me sad because I love LLL and I feel like I get a lot out of the meetings and the activities. And I'd love to put my lactivist tendencies to work in a positive way to really help moms who need some support. Working outside my home doesn't make me any less attached to my baby nor does it less my committment to breastfeeding, but unfortunately I think LLL believes it does on both counts, so here I am







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Cori, sometimes babies are sensitive to being touched at the back of the head while nursing. Try moving your hand a little further down and see if it makes a difference. Is this the only side you use the football hold?

Quag, I've got lots I can say about that part of LLL's philosophy, but I was just waiting for lunch to finish cooking. I'll be back later to give my .02, whatever they're worth.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Quag, I've got lots I can say about that part of LLL's philosophy, but I was just waiting for lunch to finish cooking. I'll be back later to give my .02, whatever they're worth.









Sure, would be interested in your perspective. I thought about bringing it up at the next LLL meeting but I feel like that would be confrontational and I'm not really looking for a big argument


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quag, my LLL leader is a working mama. It might be different here because of the 1 year mat leave, but I have never heard of any issues with that.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh my this thread is cruising! I finally finnished the whole thread and when i finally find time to sit down and post something usually happens around here.
I'd like to acknowladge everyone's post but by the time i am ready to post i don't remeber who said what














:







:
so i have to do it this way:







: to everyone dealing with crying, teething babies,







: to those not sleeping at night, and to those sick with flu, sore throat or stomach bug and whatever else







:

thank you everyone for your thoughts on our dog situation. i am glad you all agree that he'd be best off with someone else. i am not sure i want him in a shelter though...poor god has benn through enouth with that. it's a big lesson i tell you. i am doing some serious soul searching....thinking how lazy and freaking convenient it is to just get rid of someone we don't love anymore







i am not sure if i can do it. i feel like we are the adult responsible humans here and we should be able to take care of the situation. And however asked this: he has access to everywhere in the house. he's separeted by choice at this point. he gave up on trying to get our attention.









Tanya ~ was it you with that cat peeing on your leg? OMG! how disgusting!

I feel so sorry for all the animals sometimes......i hate how humans think they own the whole world and can make their own rules with everything and everyone







:

gotta go, teething baby.............................


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
You were one of my inspirations to keep going. I experienced many similar things but luckily no mastitis or abcess. The fact that I also bought nursing clothes was a motivator as well, LOL! (just kidding!) I still have fairly sore nipples though, blech.

So I am having a problem - do you want to access it? I was planning to post in the bf challenges thread but I'll ask you gals first and then maybe go over there. I don't have much time to read other threads - frankly I shouldn't even be here today but I'm so incoherent that i can't concentrate on work!

I may have mentioned something about this a month or more ago. We are having issues with nursing on the left side. He is GREAT on the right and latches well. No issues there. But on the left - ugh. He takes both hands and essentially lifts the breast away so he is kind of on the tip. He is getting milk this way - can hear him gulping. Problem is that he is not latched properly and he is swallowing air along with it. (He turns his head sort of sideways and I can see his tongue and the nipple) I think this is contributing to the sleep/gas issues. I have DDD, super-floppy breasts so I need the right hand to hold the breast (I've tried cloths and it doesn't work as well) and we do the football hold only so the left hand is at the nape of his neck. Thoughts? I sometimes use the right hand to keep his hands occupied and that works a little - but then the boobs droops and causes bad latching anyway. I've tried a necklace but so far he won't grab it - I will try again. I'm guessing this is some sort of control for a strong letdown but the right is the same and somehow he is okay on that side. I'm almost at the point of preferring to nurse on the right and just be lopsided, LOL.

Have you tried switching holds? Why is it again that you are doing only football hold? Have you tried laying down when you feed him on that side so that you don't HAVE to hold your breast up and can occupy him with your hands? I would give the necklace another try for sure.

Okay, I want to clarify the problem here. On the one side that you are having problems with, he isn't latching correctly, and is grasping onto it with both hands, and pulling back causing an incorrect latch? I agree with Tanya about the back of the head thing. Does he have a shallow latch or just a completely incorrect one? If it is shallow, or he just keeps popping on and off again, you may want to do the sandwich technique (breast compression). Have you tried taking him off and putting him back on again correctly? Or can you even get him to do that? Try not to reinforce that this is the correct way to feed on that breast.

If he is 'darting forward' toward your nipple that probably means you do not have a secure enough hold on. You have to control the head and the secret to that is controling the whole body. As you hold your breast with the other hand to latch, hold that closest baby's hand between the pinky finger and ring finger on the hand you are using to hold your breast. That gets rid of one of the hands. If you are holding the back of his head, his reaction may be to push backwards, causing a shallow latch, and obviously, for him to feel the need to hold on.

That's all I got.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I'll try to respond to questions...I can't swaddle him unfortunately. He HATES swaddling with a passion, ever since birth. I kind of wonder if it is related to the whole breech thing and the way he was positioned for 9 months??

My hand is not on his head - it is really on his back and barely touching his neck so he can tilt his head as far back as he needs...

We do the football hold because of my floppy boobs and more importantly, the position of my nipples. Yes I do it on both sides. The problem when try to do a side hold is that my nipples point the wrong way. When I try to hold the boob up (remember it is floppy) the nipple is practically in my armpit and he can't get a latch onto it. We don't have much luck with layong down either.

When he latches, it is initially okay, then he takes both hands or even one hand and basically pushed the nipple out so he is more on the tip of it than a full latch. THe way he turns, he doesn't have a "seal" around the nipple. Yes I can kind of hold onto one hand but with the other, he pushes. It is very hard to describe unfortunately. I do unlatch him and start over but he will repeat it constantly. I should tell dh to take a picture!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Cori, how about a nursing necklace?? maybe that can keep his hands busy for a bit.


----------



## tigress (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh me GOODness MAMAS!!

I can't keep up...

mama tigress: sorry to steal your screen name







hope you can forgive









just want to say hi b/c i'm reading along and want to participate somehow!! ds is nursing away and has now kicked off both socks, my active little darling







: (figured out what 'nak' meant and realised i too do it all the time, though it's more nac--nursing at computer--since i'm not such a great, or patient one handed typer.)

he is also doing some teething work and so excited that he can coordinate his fists into his mouth this week that he keeps shoving them in while he tries to nurse. in his ideal world i think he would have both fists and both nipples in at once. not possible, so we're working with alternating for now.

we've got some cradle cap here too, i stopped lifting off the scales b/c they're not really scaly anymore, but more like orange scabs--not sure if it's still cradle cap, he has majorly intense dry spots all over his body and i'm wondering about excema/allergy







: . i haven't eaten dairy for years b/c of my own allergy and am going to check in with my doc to make sure this is abnormal before starting an elimination diet







.

and hey you grad students: nice to see i am not alone and crazy to have a babe in the middle of the program. sometimes i feel like i will never finish now, and it is inspiring to know you are trying too!

okay, i'd better wrap up and post this before another 22 pages of posts get up there!!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Tanya ~ was it you with that cat peeing on your leg? OMG! how disgusting!

Well, the last time he peed it wasn't on my leg. I guess I can't get that out of my head. It was awful the one time he did it. I'm still not sure if he peed on my leg, or I woke up and had moved my leg into the spot. The last time he did _really_ inappropriate urination he had a bladder infection. I didn't have it checked because he did it shortly after the baby was born. This last time he peed on the bed after we all got up in the morning. I'm still not sure why he did it. In the past, he's peed on the bathmat to let us know the dog ate all his food or that we neglected his litter box







:.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Sure, would be interested in your perspective. I thought about bringing it up at the next LLL meeting but I feel like that would be confrontational and I'm not really looking for a big argument









It might be better to talk about it individually with your leader. Bringing it up in the middle of the group is likely to put you in the middle of a SAHM vs. WOHM debate. Leaders will quickly defuse that, but the thought of that happening to you or anyone just makes me sad. So I'll give you my .02 without wearing my official LLL hat









There are leaders, some in the US, that have worked or are working while breastfeeding. One of my best friends is a leader and formula fed her first, but was determined to make it work later. She did and later became a leader. It is something best evaluated individually. Each separation experience involves a variety of factors and may or may not be consistent with an experience of mothering through breastfeeding. It would be wrong to say working mothers cannot be leaders and just as wrong to say that all working mothers should be leaders. As far as I know, the leader accrediation department takes it an applicant at a time. When you read this philosophy, the thing that stands out to me is "She manages any separation from baby with sensitivity and respect for the baby's needs." It would be what I would focus on as a Leader if a mother who happened to work out of the home approached me about leadership. You know as well as I do there are many people in this society who are insensitive to a baby's needs. Therein lies the difference, imo.

Now, I've only been a leader since 2003, so I haven't been around as long as some, but I have seen a growing group of working mothers who are leaders. I know a doctor in MS who's a leader and her entire practice is for "breastfeeding medicine". Her patients are only nursing mothers and nurslings.

Anyway, being a leader can take up a lot of time. I live in an area now where the metro area calls are shared among 8 leaders. I rarely get phone calls any more. Where I used to live, I would get 20-30 monthly. That's a lot of phone calls. Then there's planning the meetings, setting up, leading them, cleaning up. There are reports to be done, treasury to maintain, and fundraising as well. Taxes, bank accounts, memberships, etc. It can be too much for one mom. Sometimes it's too much for multiple leaders if the group is thriving. And you do it all for free. Actually, leaders pay dues, too, and if you raise enough funds, then your group can pay them, but if not you pay for that and supplies out of your own pocket.

I don't say this to scare anyone away, because it is the most rewarding thing I've ever done apart from my children. I have also met some of my very best friends through LLL. The thing is, LLL believes in putting your family first. If things get too busy, they stress family first. With all the work that has to be done, it is hard for some working moms to be able to have enough time in their day to add another thing on their plate. And I do not mean this in a condescending way at all, because each person knows what she can handle more than I do. Sometimes it's too much for MY plate, and I don't WOH. I did return to work for two whole weeks with my first. Partly to give them proper notice (undecided until the end), and partly to get laid off. They were laying a group of people off and I got severance.







But that money helped make it possible for me to SAH.

Now I hope I haven't opened a huge can of worms. Certainly not my intention. For anyone, whether WOH or SAH, who doesn't feel like leadership is for them, there is PLENTY of work to be done within a LLL group locally. Just ask your leaders. They have plenty of outreach ideas, but are typically just one person and not enough time to do all they want to. There are also peer counselors in many areas. They are usually trained by LLL so the bf info is accurate, and peer counselors meet a need in the community as well.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I'll try to respond to questions...I can't swaddle him unfortunately. He HATES swaddling with a passion, ever since birth. I kind of wonder if it is related to the whole breech thing and the way he was positioned for 9 months??

My hand is not on his head - it is really on his back and barely touching his neck so he can tilt his head as far back as he needs...

We do the football hold because of my floppy boobs and more importantly, the position of my nipples. Yes I do it on both sides. The problem when try to do a side hold is that my nipples point the wrong way. When I try to hold the boob up (remember it is floppy) the nipple is practically in my armpit and he can't get a latch onto it. We don't have much luck with layong down either.

When he latches, it is initially okay, then he takes both hands or even one hand and basically pushed the nipple out so he is more on the tip of it than a full latch. THe way he turns, he doesn't have a "seal" around the nipple. Yes I can kind of hold onto one hand but with the other, he pushes. It is very hard to describe unfortunately. I do unlatch him and start over but he will repeat it constantly. I should tell dh to take a picture!

Are there any differences between the sides? Nipple, let down, breast size, milk supply ect? Do you favor one side over the other (aside from obvious reason such as this one?)

It sounds like football hold is your option, and you have to stick with that due to anatomical reasons. And you don't have your hand on the back of his head....the only thing I can think of, I knew one women who only had an inverted nipple on one side, but your probably don't have that problem. It could be that he has just fallen into a bad habit with that side. I really don't know what else to tell ya.

If there was some reason why one side was different then the other, like nipple or let down or SOMETHING I can see why you might have a problem. He could be distractable, you could be unconsiously favoring one side over the other, or treating the one side differently without realizing it, he could have a preference.....if you have been nursing on the other side because it's easier, or if you are nursing him at night on the other side because you don't want to deal with it, then you could be having supply issues on one side. Then he would have a distinct preference for one side over the other, and some babies will REFUSE to nurse from a side that they don't prefer. Anatomical differences could do it too, but not usually in older babies, that's usually something that newborns do, not older ones.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
It might be better to talk about it individually with your leader. Bringing it up in the middle of the group is likely to put you in the middle of a SAHM vs. WOHM debate. Leaders will quickly defuse that, but the thought of that happening to you or anyone just makes me sad. So I'll give you my .02 without wearing my official LLL hat









There are leaders, some in the US, that have worked or are working while breastfeeding. One of my best friends is a leader and formula fed her first, but was determined to make it work later. She did and later became a leader. It is something best evaluated individually. Each separation experience involves a variety of factors and may or may not be consistent with an experience of mothering through breastfeeding. It would be wrong to say working mothers cannot be leaders and just as wrong to say that all working mothers should be leaders. As far as I know, the leader accrediation department takes it an applicant at a time. When you read this philosophy, the thing that stands out to me is "She manages any separation from baby with sensitivity and respect for the baby's needs." It would be what I would focus on as a Leader if a mother who happened to work out of the home approached me about leadership. You know as well as I do there are many people in this society who are insensitive to a baby's needs. Therein lies the difference, imo.

Now, I've only been a leader since 2003, so I haven't been around as long as some, but I have seen a growing group of working mothers who are leaders. I know a doctor in MS who's a leader and her entire practice is for "breastfeeding medicine". Her patients are only nursing mothers and nurslings.

Anyway, being a leader can take up a lot of time. I live in an area now where the metro area calls are shared among 8 leaders. I rarely get phone calls any more. Where I used to live, I would get 20-30 monthly. That's a lot of phone calls. Then there's planning the meetings, setting up, leading them, cleaning up. There are reports to be done, treasury to maintain, and fundraising as well. Taxes, bank accounts, memberships, etc. It can be too much for one mom. Sometimes it's too much for multiple leaders if the group is thriving. And you do it all for free. Actually, leaders pay dues, too, and if you raise enough funds, then your group can pay them, but if not you pay for that and supplies out of your own pocket.

I don't say this to scare anyone away, because it is the most rewarding thing I've ever done apart from my children. I have also met some of my very best friends through LLL. The thing is, LLL believes in putting your family first. If things get too busy, they stress family first. With all the work that has to be done, it is hard for some working moms to be able to have enough time in their day to add another thing on their plate. And I do not mean this in a condescending way at all, because each person knows what she can handle more than I do. Sometimes it's too much for MY plate, and I don't WOH. I did return to work for two whole weeks with my first. Partly to give them proper notice (undecided until the end), and partly to get laid off. They were laying a group of people off and I got severance.







But that money helped make it possible for me to SAH.

Now I hope I haven't opened a huge can of worms. Certainly not my intention. For anyone, whether WOH or SAH, who doesn't feel like leadership is for them, there is PLENTY of work to be done within a LLL group locally. Just ask your leaders. They have plenty of outreach ideas, but are typically just one person and not enough time to do all they want to. There are also peer counselors in many areas. They are usually trained by LLL so the bf info is accurate, and peer counselors meet a need in the community as well.

I am so going to get flamed for this......

I like LLL, I really do, I would to start off by saying that. I attend a local group, and have met some great people there.

I have a problem with some of their basic philosphies. I don't like the fact that it feels like they dictate, or rather encourage would probably be the best word certain family structure and dynamic. I realize that they aren't saying to be a good Mom you have to have a father in the household, but they 'strongly encourage' the presence of a father figure. I don't think that should be part of the philosophy! Now, that is the example I have chosen to use, but there are a lot of little nit pick things about each one of those statements on their philosophies that I would love to see reworded.

Quote:


Mothering through breastfeeding is the most natural and effective way of understanding and satisfying the needs of the baby.

Sure it is. The most natural yes. The most effective, why is that point being made? A formula feeding Mom can just as effectively understand and satisfy her babies needs.

Quote:


Breastfeeding is enhanced and the nursing couple sustained by the loving support, help, and companionship of the baby's father. A father's unique relationship with his baby is an important element in the child's development from early infancy.

Yes it is, provided the father is the picture and isn't a butthole. Families have to make all kinds of decisions about their own structure, and I don't see why this point needs to be raised by an organization whose soul purpose is breastfeeding support. To be technical, the father is not required material for a feeding.

And I know that they are just attempting to state ideal situations, and best case scenarios, but a lot of people could read/take these things wrong, and think that LLL is only concerned with a SAHM with a loving husband, who only breastfeeds regardless of any problems medically or otherwise that exist. What about single parent households? What about a lesbian couple? What about a working mom?

It just feels like their philosophy premptively (spelling) molds what kind of members they want to have, and unfortunately, I have seen to many examples of that at certain meetings.

Do I like them? Yes. Do I think that they serve a wonderful and noble purpose? Yes. But, I think that they need to broaden their concept of a working and loving family structure and dynamic.

Okay. Flame away.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

No flameage here. I think there's a lot of variation amongst groups, leaders, etc. My only input is that if LLL were more "friendly" to working moms, a lot of working moms might be able to breastfeed for longer.

My MIL (who I







) has to put her dog down tonight







Yesterday AM she was normal and happy, yesterday evening she was lethargic and wouldn't eat, and today at the vet's they found a tumor that basically takes up her entire abdominal cavity. Right about now I am feeling like I take an awful lot for granted.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aw, Sab. You know that when you invite flaming, it just ain't gonna happen, you know that, right?

Tofu Crystal, that is pretty incredible about the here today gone tomorrow doggy. Mega bummer. Gonna go pet my pooch now.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Are there any differences between the sides? Nipple, let down, breast size, milk supply ect? Do you favor one side over the other (aside from obvious reason such as this one?)

you could be unconsiously favoring one side over the other, or treating the one side differently without realizing it, he could have a preference.....if you have been nursing on the other side because it's easier, or if you are nursing him at night on the other side because you don't want to deal with it, then you could be having supply issues on one side. Then he would have a distinct preference for one side over the other, and some babies will REFUSE to nurse from a side that they don't prefer. Anatomical differences could do it too, but not usually in older babies, that's usually something that newborns do, not older ones.

Nope, both breasts are pretty identical. My supply is good - I know this from pumping at work. Usually my left was producing slightly less than the right but it seems to be evening out. I also *always* switch with each feeding so there should not be favoritism in that regard. I do think you are right though that I am doing something differently. I am right handed so the hold on the right side is just more natural and comfortable.

I took out a long necklace and let ds play with it just now. He was all over grabbing it (not nursing at the time). So now that he is more attentive and good at grabbing, I'm going to give it another shot! Thanks for all of your advice!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I am so going to get flamed for this......

Okay. Flame away.[/LEFT]

No flaming here but nothing you said made me feel defensive - I'm a working mom so I totally agreed with you, LOL. I do wish they were more inclusive as I think it would help more working moms nurse longer. I've only been to one meeting when I lived in VA and it was clear I was not welcome. I cried all the way home and I've never been able to go again. I was going to give it another try here in CT - I figured it might be better since it is a night meeting - but I couldn't get myself through the door. I agree that some of the things in the philosophy are troublesome. That's actually my issue with the Boy Scouts but we won't go there...lol.

On an unrelated topic - the hardrive to my laptop (work) crashed today! It has my journal on it for both kids. I haven't backed it up in ages. :Hammer I am sooo stressed - I am praying that they can recover it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

I like LLL, but I"m also ambivalent. My mother had a horrible experience with them after I was born and ended up giving up on BFing







When I mentioned to her that I wanted to go to a meeting, she got pretty upset. But the local leader is amazing, and like I said she came and helped me out two days after DS was born. I haven't been to a meeting yet (transportation issues) but I still want to go. Oh, and when I was pregnant I read The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding and I was turned off by the implication that all of the best mothers are SAHMs. I'm not sure what I want to do, and for now I am a SAHM, but not only is that not an option for everybody, it's also not necessarily best for all women.

Anyway...I made a blog for Ezra. I want to share it with y'all, but I don't want everybody in the world to have access to it forever. So I'm going to post the link and then take it down later tonight or first thing tomorrow:
LINK GONE
You'd have to be incredibly bored to read the whole thing, but the photos are nice









DH is in bed, but I'm not so tired right now. He was up all night last night finishing an assignment (he's a medical student). Ho hum...

Oh, and Cori that really sucks about your laptop. DH needs to back his up. I try to back my hard drive up every week because I don't want to lose all of our photos! I really need to print a whole slew of them but I haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Tanya, for your insight. I actually didn't realize how much work is involved with being a leader! I knew about the phone calls and certainly that is a consideration, especially when you're not home during the day most days. But I didn't realize about the other stuff. We have two leaders for the meeting I attend most often. One is a younger woman with a 4 year old and a 2 year old, pregnant with her third, and she is very easy to get on the phone. The other has four children, 8, 6, 4, and 2, and is nearly impossible to reach. Email works best and it usually takes her several weeks to reply. So I figured there were flexible standards, at least to some extent, to allow for a leader's family and individual circumstances.

As far as managing my separation with sensitivity. There seems to be this misconception that daycares centers are cold, insensitive bottomless pits where you deposit your child to sit blankly staring at walls or crying inconsolably until you come to fetch them at the end of their boring lonely day. Yet my center is awesome. The teachers are wonderful and affectionate with the kids. The director and the owners are there every day all day, walking around and communicating with the teachers. They know all the kids personally and all the little things about them that only a fulltime caretaker would know. They are totally GD - no timeouts, no shaming, and they do a great job of helping the kids use their words to solve conflicts. DD1 hugs and kisses her teachers and the director goodbye every day. I love that there are all sorts of kids there - our neighborhood is not at all diverse. They have a music program, phys ed, they do playground time, they sign with the kids starting as infants, they do art projects as soon as they can sit up... and on and on. Last week the infants made apple pie. Seriously. The kids that could sit up at the table mixed the ingredients and made a huge mess. Those that were eating solid foods got permission to then have apple pie as a snack.

The reason I bring this up is because there seems to be this misconception that an in-home daycare or having a relative care for my child would be preferable. For us that would not be the case. My relatives... well we won't go there







And an in-home... I dunno. We checked around and didn't find the right fit. But honestly DH and I feel more comfortable with the checks and balances a center provides. I like that there's always more than one adult - kids can be tough and having someone else to hand off to can be really helpful. And I like that the director is constantly checking in and making sure that everyone's needs are being met (including the teachers). We searched, and this place knocked our socks off. So is this managing separation with sensitivity? I feel like we do. We don't leave our kids screaming while we go off to play tennis and get manicures. They get absorbed into the activities of their class and then we kiss them goodbye and they have a great day. If they are having an "off" day the teachers will call and let us know. Yet a lot of people seem to see it as this Kids in Daycare Thing and whatever their preconceived notion about daycare centers were from Dateline or 20/20 is what gets reflected on me as a mom.

So yes, I have a little baggage about this issue.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Yes it is, provided the father is the picture and isn't a butthole.

I was just







at this statement. I think the term butthole is largely underutilized.

On a serious note, I know what you mean about LLL dictating a lot of things that only loosely relate to breastfeeding. I mean sure, if your husband isn't supportive and you're not very committed to breastfeeding then it's less likely that you'll continue when things get tough. If he helps you through all of your instances of thrush, mastitis and nursing strikes and gives you a break when you need it you're more likely to succeed. Just like if you work and have to pump it's one more complication to add to the mix. But that can be said for a lot of things. Sometimes I resent the commandments from on high too.

LLL definitely has huge variations between groups. I attend meetings in two towns. One has younger leaders who are actively breastfeeding little kids and a younger group of moms overall. There are also two moms besides me who WOH and pump. It's just a good fit - I don't have much in common with the moms from the other meeting so I think I'm going to stop going and try another town nearby









Anyhoo, that was a rather long rant offtopic. Onward and upward, outchatting the June mamas


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Welcome, Margo! Hopefully Claire (the group's other -- and formerly lone -- Kiwi) will have time to check out the thread! You picked a gorgeous part of the world to live. My sister used to live in NZ and I had an amazing six week hiking trip with her there.

And mama_tigress, of course you're welcome.









Cori, glad to hear it's going better. And I hear you about the Boy Scouts.

Re: LLL, almost every single meeting in my city is in the evenings, and all the leaders and members I have met have seemed very neutral on the topic of SAH/WOH. As I mentioned above, the leader in my group works full time.

Quagmire, your DC sounds wonderful. I'm still not 100% sure how we're going to handle child care once DH's leave is over next year, but one of my top choices is for a very warm, GD, well-recommended French daycare right around the corner that will do part time care. (We don't need -- and cannot afford -- full time. It's about $1000-$1200 per month where I live.) We're on the waiting list there and are keeping our fingers crossed. I've toured the place a few times and I really like it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
On an unrelated topic - the hardrive to my laptop (work) crashed today! It has my journal on it for both kids. I haven't backed it up in ages. :Hammer I am sooo stressed - I am praying that they can recover it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, huge :guh to you. I thought I lost all our photos a few months back, but despite a fried motherboard, we were able to get all the data off of the hard drives.

Cool thing today -- my DH made a playmat!







We thought they looked like something DS would really enjoy, but all we could find were expensive, battery-powered, musical, light-up models. So we got some flexible tubing, some colourful fleece, and DH finished it tonight. Here it is, and here is DH demonstrating its use.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Maria, the mat rocks!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Cori, when you are nursing in the football hold, are his feet touching the back of your chair or are they pointed up like he's sitting in a chair? From your descriptions, it sounds like he has high muscle tone. Babies with this are often sensitive to touch on the head, but also on their feet. And anything touching their feet can make them arch and pull away from the breast. I thought of this while I was cooking dinner tonight. If this isn't the case, then I'll get my book out and dig for some more info. Not afraid to say "I don't know" and then look until I find it.









Sabbath, I think you are right that some updating of wording should be done. As far as bfing being the "most natural and effective way way of understanding and satisfying the needs of the baby," well, it is. It doesn't mean a mom who uses formula _won't_ be able to understand or satisfy their baby's needs, because of course they can and do. It just means that breastfeeding enhances a mother's ability to meet her baby's needs. There is a physiological response in the mother when she breastfeeds. Hormones are released that help her relax, that help her have "warm fuzzies" for the baby. Breastfeeding helps bonding and attachment. When it says "most natural and effective" it is saying it is the most effective way, not the only way.

I have no idea when the last revision of wording was done. Our society definitely does not reflect the typical "father" described in that philosophy. I wonder if it will see changes (ie partner) soon. I know that there is a huge diversity among leaders, so the change will most certainly come from within. I'm sure there's some lesbian leaders who would like that philosophy to be reworded. LLL is also nonsectarian, but it was founded by seven Catholic women.









Quagmire, I wish you didn't have to carry the baggage. I truly think mothers could be much more effective at making meaningful change in this country if we were to stop being so divisive on this issue. If we were to all stand together we would have the long, paid maternity leave women in other countries enjoy. Honestly, I don't know how your daycare situation would "officially" be considered. You'll find a wide range of responses among leaders, certainly. Some welcome the change, others stand firm. This is another reason why group dynamics vary widely from town to town. Groups in the same town can be polar opposites.

Your daycare sounds quite ideal. I think it is the exception for the majority of children, though. There are a wide range of daycares on the spectrum from the dateline ones all the way to yours. I know the one I picked and could afford was somewhere in between the two. I certainly couldn't afford what you described had I stayed at work. I don't think there were even any GD/AP centers where I lived at the time. I still think you should get to know your leaders and have a heart to heart with them. At the very least, it may help you feel more welcome in the group. Your experience is invaluable to another mother coming to that meeting with her 4 week old planning to return to work in 2 weeks. Mothers need to know other mothers are making it work.

Oh, and as far as relatives go, well .... have you ever watched Jerry Springer? That's my in-laws.









Sorry it took me so long to get back to you all. You guys were probably thinking I was pouting in a corner somewhere.







We had a busy night. Dh worked late, kids went nuts later and were a challenge to get to bed.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Maria, the mat rocks!









ITA! I'm looking at my store bought one and wish mine was as cool as yours!









Of course, dd is only enjoying for a short time before she's swarmed by siblings.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
ITA! I'm looking at my store bought one and wish mine was as cool as yours!









Of course, dd is only enjoying for a short time before she's swarmed by siblings.

Maria - that mat does rock and your DH too! WOW! I just posted on the craft forum that I want to make my own mat.

I also wanted to say that I had pretty bad experience with LLL unfortunatelly. They totally let me down, NEVER helped me at all when I really needed it. After my DS1 was born I had absolutelly horrific experience with BF ( I won't even go into details any more) and I swear I called at least 2 LC a day and NOT even one was willing to come and help me! One LL leader recomended gentian violet, but I could not find it anywhere and she mentioned she had some so I asked her if I could have it and she flat out said NO that she might need it in future!







: YES! I had horrible case of yeast and another one recommended to put Lansinoh (sp?) on my nipples - as much as possible and cover it up with very tight bra!! Well, you can imagine what happened after doing that........

Anyway, I was extremelly bitter and disapointed for a very long time because I had literally ZERO help. I had to fight it on my own, crying day and night.....

I don't go to LLL meetings, been few times and found it really boring. I am not a "groupie" person. I don't like groups of any kind.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

ALso wanted to aks a question - my DS2 has a sty on his eye lid. I took him to an eye doctor and she said to do warm compresses 20 minutes 3 times a day!!!







: I absolutelly do not have that kind of time on my hands to just sit and do compresses, and he won't even let me do that to him anyway. After 2 minutes he's screaming his head off. The sty is griwing bigger though







and I'd like to do something else besides the compresses. Anyone has any experience with this? I am also doing breastmilk.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Will he let you do warm compresses while he is nursing? It may take his mind off it, especially if he gets drowsy/sleepy when bf. Poor baby!

Quagmire: your daycare sounds great! I was Director of a daycare that sounds very similar to yours. We need more good quality daycare centers like that in this country. Sadly, most are not like that. When I moved to a new state, I went looking for a part time program for my then four year old dd, so she could make some friends. It took us six centers to find one that even came close to the one I ran in FL. I'm happy you found a great place for your dcs when you are at work. Life is so much easier when they are happy!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

great mat maria!

hi everyone, fussy babe so gotta run but bbl, i hope.
kel


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

*stretch, cough*

Just wakin up with some niiice java here, friends. I cannot tell you how much I look forward to the java upon waking. When I retire in the evening, I am already looking forward to the coffee I will have when I wake up. I'm serious! It's nice to have something to look forward to.

Looking into tickets to Albaquirky for January (what will be the holidays, for me!). Man, as soon as your munchkin is over two, it's a full ticket! Ugh. Then, if you liked your dh and travelled with him, that'd be another. How do families do it, I tell you?

Yin Yang, Pavlina, I don't know anything about the warm compress but jeez. I sure feel for you, your hands are mega full. And always getting fuller!

Amara has REALLY chunked up in the last few weeks! Explains the greater amount of night wakings to feed, methinks.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

So, if my DD is working on a cold, does it make sense that her diapers would be a bit greener? They have been for the last week or so.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I also wanted to say that I had pretty bad experience with LLL unfortunatelly. They totally let me down, NEVER helped me at all when I really needed it. After my DS1 was born I had absolutelly horrific experience with BF ( I won't even go into details any more) and I swear I called at least 2 LC a day and NOT even one was willing to come and help me! One LL leader recomended gentian violet, but I could not find it anywhere and she mentioned she had some so I asked her if I could have it and she flat out said NO that she might need it in future!








: YES! I had horrible case of yeast and another one recommended to put Lansinoh (sp?) on my nipples - as much as possible and cover it up with very tight bra!! Well, you can imagine what happened after doing that........

Anyway, I was extremelly bitter and disapointed for a very long time because I had literally ZERO help. I had to fight it on my own, crying day and night.....

I am so sorry this happened to you. I really there was something I could say. I am very shocked that a LLLL would recommend lansinoh for thrush.







shocked. Lansinoh is a wonderful thing for many things but NOT thrush. The only thing I can think of about the gentian violet is that we walk a fine line regarding medical advice. In order to be insured, we cannot give medical advice. Giving you the GV would be like giving you medication. Just for future reference, most pharmacies can order it and get it in under two days. I had to do that with walmart. Someone said to get it there, I couldn't find it and asked at the pharmacy. They said they didn't have any in stock and ordered it for me. I had it the next day.

I'm just still sad about your experience. Good for you for working through it even though your support system failed you. Sadly, not all women would.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne*
Looking into tickets to Albaquirky for January (what will be the holidays, for me!). Man, as soon as your munchkin is over two, it's a full ticket! Ugh. Then, if you liked your dh and travelled with him, that'd be another. How do families do it, I tell you?

We don't fly anymore. I flew a lot to visit my mom in ABQ, and my dad in Orlando when ds was a baby, but as soon as it cost more we couldn't afford to go.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
So, if my DD is working on a cold, does it make sense that her diapers would be a bit greener? They have been for the last week or so.

Nothing brings on green poo in my dc like a cold virus.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Bllaaahhh. So much to say, so many







s and :guhs to dole out! And waaaaaaaahhhh I'm sick. This is blatantly unfair. In an attempt to not do too much, and spread myself too thin, I am not going to work this week. I figured if I took a break BEFORE I went insane, it would be better for everybody







so here I am on day two, sick as a dog and getting nothing nothing nothing done. Hmph.

I wanna say a bunch of other nce things to everybody but I'm feeling too grumpy. Except I can't NOT comment on that playmat - your DH is too cool, Maria.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm going to go take a shower and drink some coffee and then maybe I'll be back with a smile on.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

I emailed you some songs jessica. Oh and I uploaded the Punk Rocker song to the yahoo group. A few people asked me about it, so there it is for your uploading pleasure!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Nothing brings on green poo in my dc like a cold virus.

Okay good.

I hope that you didn't think I was totally bashing on LLL Tanya. I really love and cherish the friends, advice and experiences that I have gotten from them, and wouldn't trade it out for anything. I think that they do wonderful things (except in rare cases Pavlina! Ouch on the thrush advice...), and I think that they are a good extreme driving force for women's breastfeeding rights.

I just wish that they CONSISTENTLY held an open mind to anyone wanting to breastfeed, and had a more broad definition of family. That's all.

I







LLL!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I didn't take any of it personally.







I work toward only one goal - to help as many moms as I can. I even tell people how to wean if they call asking (with a few gentle questions to seek the source of their desire to wean) so that they will have a positive association with LLL. That person who wanted help weaning will tell someone else "those LLL people helped me". I don't want anyone to have to experience what Pavlina experienced, and since I can only control myself, that's what I do.

LLL has evolved over the last 50 years and I think you'll see it continue to do so.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

Cori, when you are nursing in the football hold, are his feet touching the back of your chair or are they pointed up like he's sitting in a chair? From your descriptions, it sounds like he has high muscle tone. Babies with this are often sensitive to touch on the head, but also on their feet. And anything touching their feet can make them arch and pull away from the breast. I thought of this while I was cooking dinner tonight. If this isn't the case, then I'll get my book out and dig for some more info. Not afraid to say "I don't know" and then look until I find it.
Thanks for thinking of me Tanya! No he is not touching anything. If he is or isn't it doesn't matter. Sometimes I am in a chair and he'll kick the chair so I have to move. But during the night on my bes he isn't touching anything and it still happens.

Good news: I had moderate success with the necklace. It did partially occupy him so for at least some of the time he was latched correctly. Hopefully it will improve!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Cori I meant to mention, regarding those hands, one thing I do is grab them both in mine and use kind of shove them up under the active breast. He likes to clutch my fingers and I'm still propping up Old Bessie.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

:

Nothing interesting to say here. We do have LLL out here in Israel though, and they have been helpful to me!







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Cori I meant to mention, regarding those hands, one thing I do is grab them both in mine and use kind of shove them up under the active breast. He likes to clutch my fingers and I'm still propping up Old Bessie.

Thanks - another great idea. Hope you're feeling better!!!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Good news: I had moderate success with the necklace. It did partially occupy him so for at least some of the time he was latched correctly. Hopefully it will improve!!









:


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore (Jun 11, 2003)

woa! took me a bit to catch up.

some of the same issues you ladies are expressing w/ LLL are why i left being an official Bradley Method teacher too. too narrow a def. of family for one.

having a crazy day here myself- angry about a semi-unfair parking ticket (see blog for more on that one)

DH took the sink apart and put it back together w/new pipes and it still doesn't drain, so the problem is further down the line. i can run my dishwasher every 8 hrs or so b/c that's how long it takes to drain. still using the bucket for smaller items. at least DD1 is learning how to wash dishes and seems to enjoy it.

ps- don't forget to vote! i went with all of my kids and was quite the center of attention until another mom showed up to vote with her 8 kids in tow!!!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
DH took the sink apart and put it back together w/new pipes and it still doesn't drain, so the problem is further down the line. i can run my dishwasher every 8 hrs or so b/c that's how long it takes to drain. still using the bucket for smaller items. at least DD1 is learning how to wash dishes and seems to enjoy it.

nak
We had a couple of really slow drains - DH bought a snake at Home Depot for I think like 30 bucks, and snaked out all our drains. The difference is amazing. If it's "farther down the line" then that might help. I remember a week when we couldn't use our kitchen sink at all - I was SO over the bucket washing. EEEk.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I'm still propping up Old Bessie.









:







"Old Bessie"!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 

Nothing interesting to say here. We do have LLL out here in Israel though, and they have been helpful to me!







:

Um, THAT's interesting! I didn't know you were in Israel!! What is life like for you, in a nutshell?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
nak
We had a couple of really slow drains - DH bought a snake at Home Depot for I think like 30 bucks, and snaked out all our drains. The difference is amazing. If it's "farther down the line" then that might help. I remember a week when we couldn't use our kitchen sink at all - I was SO over the bucket washing. EEEk.

When you snake the drain, make sure to snake the vent on the roof. If it's only one drain that is slow, it's more likely the vent stack is clogged than the entire line. We had that problem over one toilet. Leaves and debris can get clogged in there, especially after a rain.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Um, THAT's interesting! I didn't know you were in Israel!! What is life like for you, in a nutshell?

See my location!

<----

Hehehe. That's it in a nutshell. It's also.. crazy, beautiful... Lots of fun, intense... Here's my crazy birth story (was during the recent war).


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

soapdiva said:


> My ds and dh LOVE the Blue Angels. We saw them this summer.
> 
> One of my best friends BIL's was one of the pilots for the Blue Angels. His run was up a year ago this month and we got to see him (from the reserved section with tickets that my friend got from her bil) fly with them in Milwaukee. It was awesome.
> 
> Dang, I had so much more to say since I've been gone for so long, but a small child is calling for me. No wonder I'm never online anymore.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Beth!









nak

this is a good month. we got some new members, kim and beth come back, a swap ...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
this is a good month. we got some new members, kim and beth come back, a swap ...









Yeah, feeling the love


----------



## canadateacher (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I may have mentioned something about this a month or more ago. We are having issues with nursing on the left side. He is GREAT on the right and latches well. No issues there. But on the left - ugh.

I have the same problem with my DD - unfortunately I have no answers for you. She is great on the right side (finally after so many problems on both!), but I can also only use the football hold on that side and even then I sometimes have trouble. She just doesn't latch on well and often cries and pushes away. The right side has always been better, but never this much of a difference. Let me know if you find anything that helps!
Laura


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore (Jun 11, 2003)

a friend of mine had this issue w/ her first baby. great nurser on one side but would only nurse in football on the other side. she went and got him adjusted by a pediatric chiropractor and that totally fixed the issue. turns out he was having a hard time turning his head in the other direction to nurse on the other side which is why he would only nurse football hold on the opposite side because cradle on one side and football on the other let him turn his head in only that one direction.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Maria, that's a great play mat! Ours is nice--I actually took the musical star off of it because it was annoying the heck out of me, but DS likes the toys. It's the Baby Einstein one. But I really don't like the mat...I have this ideological thing about silly dressed-up animals (long story, but basically kids need to respect nature and animals for what they truly are, not as cutesy dressed-up, human-talking things). So maybe you (or your DH) have inspired me to make a new mat for it!

sunshinestarr, great to read your birth story. I didn't realize you were in Israel, either. Very cool that you were able to give birth at "home" even with the war on.

Ezra will probably wake up from his nap soon. It's a really rainy day here. So I'm sort of ho-hum. DS is on call tonight (surgery, he's in med school), so I think I'll just go to bed early with the babe. I could use the rest. I was up super late last night waiting for election returns! I'm a super-nerd when it comes to elections. I'm so pleased with the results of this one.

So I always read all the posts and have things to say but by the time I catch up I can't remember what I wanted to say to everybody. I guess I should start using the multi-quote thingy. Anyway, nothing big happening here. Ezra seems to be in a pretty happy and easy-to-please mood lately, which is nice. He really cycles from week to week. He's always adorable, though!

Hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
a friend of mine had this issue w/ her first baby. great nurser on one side but would only nurse in football on the other side. she went and got him adjusted by a pediatric chiropractor and that totally fixed the issue. turns out he was having a hard time turning his head in the other direction to nurse on the other side which is why he would only nurse football hold on the opposite side because cradle on one side and football on the other let him turn his head in only that one direction.

I was going to suggest this,too, or craniosacral therapy. Sometimes even the most natural birth can cause some trauma that is expressed with fussiness on one side or breast preference.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canadateacher* 
Let me know if you find anything that helps!
Laura

I will - please do the same!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
a friend of mine had this issue w/ her first baby. great nurser on one side but would only nurse in football on the other side. she went and got him adjusted by a pediatric chiropractor and that totally fixed the issue.

Yeah, my son couldn't nurse at all until we did a "rebirth" thing in the tub and then he saw a chiro for the first couple months. It didn't solve all the problems - a lot of it is definitely my anatomy and my sensitivity - but it did help. I stopped going because it is $25 a visit for us and between the amount of money I spent on the IBCLC, the chiro, the pump, etc., I far surpassed any planned amounts. It was insane (and way more than I would have spent on formula!)

And now I am not pumping enough at work to keep up with him (supply is fine though) so once my freezer stash is gone, I will have to supplement







: . With my first ds, I had to exclusively pump but I was able to pump enough to never need formula, so this is very depressing for me. I keep hoping for some sort of miracle - that I will suddenly pump more - or to at least to get to 6 months so the dcp can give him solids instead of formula - but my stash is not big enough!! He is taking 20 oz of mm there and I can only pump 10 oz a day right now. So it is going quickly. I do think he is being overfed a bit (I think he's gained 2 lbs in 3 weeks) but he happily sucks it all down and is not going longer in between feeds and is still nursing all night so maybe it isn't too much? I don't know.

Mama_Tigress - I read some of your blog last night - your ds is so cute! I love that he has a sense of humor! I haven't seen anything like that with my son yet...fun to read!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

cori, I am going to pm you when I am not nak. I just had a thought about a position.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
cori, I am going to pm you when I am not nak. I just had a thought about a position.

Cool thanks!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
And now I am not pumping enough at work to keep up with him (supply is fine though) so once my freezer stash is gone, I will have to supplement







: . With my first ds, I had to exclusively pump but I was able to pump enough to never need formula, so this is very depressing for me. I keep hoping for some sort of miracle - that I will suddenly pump more - or to at least to get to 6 months so the dcp can give him solids instead of formula - but my stash is not big enough!! He is taking 20 oz of mm there and I can only pump 10 oz a day right now. So it is going quickly.









How would you feel about supply-increasing techniques? (E.g. herbal stuff, medications, pumping at home as well, etc.)


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
I was up super late last night waiting for election returns! I'm a super-nerd when it comes to elections. I'm so pleased with the results of this one.

Hope everybody is doing well.


Ditto. I was watching them too and a little bit this morning. It looks like we won't have all the results for weeks.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 







How would you feel about supply-increasing techniques? (E.g. herbal stuff, medications, pumping at home as well, etc.)

I do try to pump at home when I can but at this point, he he pretty much drains what is there so there is nothing left to pump. I'd even get up in the middle of the night to pump but he eats all night long, so again, nothing to pump. Sometimes I pump one side while he is nursing the other and I can get a couple of ounces.

I have domperidome from when ds1 was little. It is technically expired (2005) but I'm sure it is fine.

I am afraid of doing things to increase supply because I don't believe I have a supply issue at all. Ds is fine and satisfied at the breast. I believe it is that I'm just not responding great to the pump this time around. Increasing my supply is not good if I can't get it out! Also, I had oversupply in the beginning so I'm afraid too much pumping and/or meds/herbs/etc will bring that back - right now I'm regulated, no leaking, etc. I'm not sure what to do. I might try the dom and see what happens. Not sure...can you tell? LOL

I do eat oatmeal for breakfast every day though!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I believe it is that I'm just not responding great to the pump this time around. Increasing my supply is not good if I can't get it out!

Good point. Potentially expensive option: What about trying a different pump? Maybe renting a hospital grade pump temporarily? I don't have anywhere near the pumping experience you do, but I know that I responded way better (and got way more milk) when I had the rental hospital pump than I do with the single electric.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I do try to pump at home when I can but at this point, he he pretty much drains what is there so there is nothing left to pump.

Even if you are not getting anything when you pump, it is still added stimulation to boost your supply. Research has shown that pumping after feeding the baby is more effective at boosting supply than adding additional pumping sessions. When you boost your supply this way, it doesn't appear to do anything as far as visible results. By stimulating the breast after the baby's done, you are sending a signal to your body that the baby is NOT done. So basically, even if there is nothing left to pump, it is still doing something for your supply.

I'm assuming you have a good pump. Did you use it at work with your first baby? You might consider having the pressure checked. If it's a Medela, sometimes a rental station will check it for you. Could be the problem is not the supply, but the pump.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Maria and Tanya - I'm using a brand new Medela PIS - suction is great, all parts in working order. I used one with ds before but it has been loaned out to about 5 other people and I no longer have it.

I can try pumping on the weekend. Though really, I don't think I have a supply issue. It is a "getting it out" issue.

I don't really want to rent another pump...not sure what I will do.

Today I've only gotten 4.5 ounces in two pumps so things are not good.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

: Cori. I hope you find a solution that you are content with. It's probably hard to just pump at work.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

:guhs Cori!!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

cori - I could never use a pump at all but could get it out manually, (last time around) with no problems... probably really obvious, but have you tried?

the computer stopped working for two days and look what happened. 12 pages! Hugs to all that need them, to all that don't (even better!)

Maria, I do remember way back there you said you could put me in touch with your friend doing the phd on zen - thanks a lot,I won't forget it and if I think it may be of use further down the line, I'll let you know - thanks so much for thinking of me









ok here i go again asking the obvious about 15 years too late - what's nak mean??

the music sounds like a great idea but I would never manage to get anywhere else (like a yahoo group) ... well never say never I suppose...

pavlina - I so felt for you with the dog problem...has it resolved itself?

and elsane - I could smell the coffee









nothing like LLL out here - but it seems like they could do with broadening their definitions...and as if you lot can all be part of that


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the support gals!

I can hand express a little at the end. I think it would take me too long to do both breasts 3 times at work...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

cori








elsane ` sometime i wish i could drink coffee - i love the taste and the smell, but it makes me a pure evil







: but i can understand that feeling of looking forward to it every night...









Quote:

pavlina - I so felt for you with the dog problem...has it resolved itself?
thanks! It's all better now. i did some real soul search and pictured taking my dog away and i know i could not do it. we are adults, we took the responsibility 5 years ago and we will stick to it. he's been part of our lives for a long time and he deserves much more. so i gave a him a good bath today and combed him and played with him and loved him and changedc my attitued and everyone seems to be happier. even my 3 year old is already treating him better







he's still not getting out because i am alone with 2 kids now plus sick mom so there is no way.he's gotta wait for my DH. to come home. we are taking him back to WA with us, it's his home and we owe him to bring him back. i could not leave him in the horrible humid South. once we are back in WA things will be much better for all of us. and i am sure we will find a house that takes dogs. it's all much more work, but who said it'd be easier with a dog









nak (nursing at keyboard)


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Pav, you've inspired me to give my dog a bath, scratch behind the cat's ears and not get so irritated when the dog's at my heels and the cat's loud greetings wake the baby as I lay her down.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hmmmm, I think I'm still pretty far from giving my dogs a bath, but i might just hose my kids off tonight...


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

How do you ladies get your babies to sleep? DS (15 weeks!








) refuses to nurse to sleep, unless he's already mostly asleep. He will fall asleep in the sling but I don't have the back to carry him around all the time. (Nor the sling - I have a snugli and a long piece of fabric that he sits in like he sits in the snugli - And DS hates being cradled in a sling... grrr. a friend (an MDC mama!) lent me an actual sling - the whole thing goes around me - it's shaped like a circle.. Now you know how much I know about slings..







And no cash right now to get another one so don't be suggesting any to me!!







)

Anyway.. After that tangent...







DS will only fall asleep if I'm pounding on his back... My arm starts to hurt after a while! I feel like making a product that's a fake hand that just pumps up and down..








(And everyone can talk smack about it here on MDC!!!!)









Annnnyyyway, how do you put your DCs to sleep??? Hehehe.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I sling her or she just drops off by herself (I know, I know







: ).

miss juice, hose them kids off good tonight, y'hear? In the yard you simultaneously water the lawn.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello everyone. Cori: for what it's worth, I have to let you know that I have been able to get more milk from manually pumping than from the expensive Medela pump I have. Apparently, a nurse practitioner said that I may have a problem with the noise the pump makes. Who knows









In other news I just have to share that today we went for DS's 4 1/2 month checkup and I was feeling kind of disappointed that I had to tell the Ped that Andrew has not started rolling over yet. I think my DS must have been listening because tonite he rolled from his stomach to back several times!!!!!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Plus I forget he's a baby until he starts his baby cry and then I remember. I mean, I know, I just...well he seems so old sometimes.

I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 

I've been really dizzy and weird feeling for a few days. I wonder what the heck is up with me. I even did an hpt because I almost passed out, and last time that happened was a week after I got pregnant with DS. I'm not preg though, sure of that. Hey whatever happened with whoever thought she might be? I can't even remember who it was right now (I'm sort of out of it)














:


I've had something like that after DS1, at about 3 months PP. I was really worried I'd pass with him in my arms. I was so dizzy. I've always been sensitive to my levels of blood sugar but that was very unusually extreme. I even went to doctos to make sure it was not diabetes. Everything was just fine. I just had to really watch what I was eating and making sure I do NOT start my day with sugars (cereal with milk and similar nasty food), but a LOT of protein. After few weeks it went away. I was sort of expecting it to happen this time around as well but it did not. I am MUCH better with my diet though so that's probably why.Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
I've been really dizzy and weird feeling for a few days. I wonder what the heck is up with me. I even did an hpt because I almost passed out, and last time that happened was a week after I got pregnant with DS. I'm not preg though, sure of that. Hey whatever happened with whoever thought she might be? I can't even remember who it was right now (I'm sort of out of it)














:

.

This happens to me sometimes. It's usually when I'm not eating regularly enough. When I'm not pg or BF, I can go all day without eating. If I'm BF I need to eat all the time or my blood sugar plummets. When dd #1 was almost 3 months, I was in my brother's wedding. we were busy all morning getting our hair done, etc and I didn't eat. I almost passed out in the middle of the ceremony! It was so embarrasing.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
I wanted to add that I get a lot more milk with the Avent Isis manual pump than the Medela. Go figure!

LOVE that pump. It's all I've ever used, for three babies. I had to go back to work at 2.5 WEEKS with my first, and 8 with my second. LOVE that pump.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
How do you ladies get your babies to sleep? DS (15 weeks!







) refuses to nurse to sleep, unless he's already mostly asleep. He will fall asleep in the sling but I don't have the back to carry him around all the time. (Nor the sling - I have a snugli and a long piece of fabric that he sits in like he sits in the snugli - And DS hates being cradled in a sling... grrr. a friend (an MDC mama!) lent me an actual sling - the whole thing goes around me - it's shaped like a circle.. Now you know how much I know about slings..







And no cash right now to get another one so don't be suggesting any to me!!







)

Anyway.. After that tangent...







DS will only fall asleep if I'm pounding on his back... My arm starts to hurt after a while! I feel like making a product that's a fake hand that just pumps up and down..







(And everyone can talk smack about it here on MDC!!!!)









Annnnyyyway, how do you put your DCs to sleep??? Hehehe.

I feel really blessed about my DS2. He goes to bed so easily and stays esleep too







It was hard to put him to sleep the first I'd say 7-8 weeks - pacifier was the only thing that would calm him down, but he is getting easier and easier every day. Today he fell asleep in the bathtub







He LOVES sucking on his thumb though. As soon as I take the boob out there goes the finger.







It's actually really cute how he plugges his mouth right back after I leave. Not at night though. At night he is OUT. He does not sleep that much during the day for change. Today maybe 1,5 hours top all together.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

OK, just to lighten it up a bit...

DH was using my computer, and he had to ask me "Why does your google window say 'penis synonym'?"








I've been trying so hard not to say PENIS I was trying to come up with alternatives. Caught in the act!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
LOVE that pump. It's all I've ever used, for three babies. I had to go back to work at 2.5 WEEKS with my first, and 8 with my second. LOVE that pump.

at 2,5 weeks? OMG! I Can't even imgaine that. Even after this super easy birth I can't imagine that. And now I am talking about the physical act of going to work, not to mention leaving a 2,5 week old baby behind.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OK, just to lighten it up a bit...

DH was using my computer, and he had to ask me "Why does your google window say 'penis synonym'?"








I've been trying so hard not to say PENIS I was trying to come up with alternatives. Caught in the act!

:LOL WE call penis PENILE ( not sure how to spell it actually) around here. The other day actually when we went to the mall my 3 year old all of a sudden said (well, yelled would be the word) this: "daddy big penile" and started to laugh histericly.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

omg Jessica that is hilarious. Of course now I'm sitting here trying to come up with as many synonyms for penis as I can think of


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

just wanted to share before I go to bed a picture I took recently that came out razer sharp and just beautiful! What can I say, just take a look - double click on the picture will enlarge it: having fun with daddy

I just







it!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Pav, that's a gorgeous shot!! All of your pics are always so beautiful.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

hi july mamas!! cayenne is doing great. she rolled over for the first time yesterday. it was exciting but it broke my heart because she is getting bigger and I DONT WANT HER TO!!!!














i know it is going to be a long time before i have another baby and it seems like it is going so fast!!
3yo ds is adjusting well. i am working very part time, and dp is working part time as well so we share childcare. its great. im loving it. recently both kids have started waking up around 5:30 which totally sucks, but besides that its pretty great. okay, off to read the rest of the thread!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
on edit: Uh oh hope I didn't offend you Tanya--I see you like the Vaccinations forum.







I really don't mean it personally. I promise.









Don't worry. I try not to take anything too personally online. Not enough time to worry about it all. I've got enough problems with my Jerry Springer show in-laws.









I know it can be overwhelming. The vax issue is hard, hard, hard to process. It is quite a personal issue, too. I don't claim to be an expert. I am still learning and that's why I spend time there. Many of the mothers on that forum _are_ experts, not just as non-vaxing mothers, but in their everyday work as well. They are there to share what they know. There are people who think cloth diapers, extended breastfeeding and co-sleeping are quackery. Choosing not to vax is not quackery any more than choosing to vax is. I think one of the reasons you see people get worked up over there is because they are fighting an uphill battle every day. They are passionate about their cause. The same passion is in the Lactivist and CAC threads. They work tirelessly for their cause. I have been helped tremendously by the wealth of info on the vax forum, and that is just my perspective. As anything in life, I just take what works for our family and leave the rest.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 

This isn't a who's crunchier thread (THANK GOODNESS).


Just to make sure, this week I've used sposies more than cloth, I fed my dc McDonald's for lunch one day







:, we watched more tv than normal, and we had a Duncan Hines birthday cake for dh's birthday today.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Oh, I didn't mean that not vaxing is quackery. Just some of the stuff about ingredients of the vax and other things. oops can't elaborate, babe is waking

good night all


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

REMEMBER ME??









So sorry I haven't been able to keep up with you guys! Having a 19mo and a 4mo tends to keep ya on your toes! I'll have to go back through this looong thread to see pictures... I haven't seen your babies since they were newborns!

Isaiah is doing great. He's such a happy little guy. (Well, mostly- we're going to the ped's next week for possible reflux







)... But he has the most contagious laugh, and amazing blue eyes! He's a MAJOR thumb-sucker, as well as a great nurser.

Here are a few pictures if you care to see how my little guy has grown!
Isaiah
Sibling Love
Pudgy Turtle Boy on Halloween <--









Anyhoo,((HUGS)) and drooly kisses to everyone!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

April ~ I love your siggy. I am enjoying the beautiful leaves every time I leave the house. Amazing how each tree has it's own shade to change to in the fall.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 








: hey, how did the birthday gift go over?

He loved it! It took a while to come up with 35 different things, though. Not that dh is awful, just to brainstorm that many things took a while. I filled in with some things like "he folds laundry"







But there were some great ones my kids came up with and I will always remember how excited they were to work on it. Thanks for sharing your idea!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ahem. Ladies, I have just had to pull a whole bunch of posts from this thread for UA violations. It is late, but I didn't want to just lock your thread because I know you really have a great support here.

I am going to bed, and will get PM's out tomorrow if I had to pull one of your posts.

Please, please, please keep the User Agreement in mind while posting.

That means
--you may not say mean things or call people names, even if they annoy you

Quote:

You are expected to avoid the following when you post:
1. Posting in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, namecalling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.
--You may not post to speculate on the actions of the moderators or administrators or on how horrible MDC is in general.

Quote:

You are expected to avoid the following when you post:
Posting to debate or criticize the MDC User Agreement, or to otherwise discuss the moderators, administrators, or their actions. Constructive criticism and questions for purposes of clarification may be sent through the Private Message feature or by email to the moderator or administrator.
-- You may not criticize other discussions or members or forums, nor can you invite members to jump on another thread:

Quote:

You are expected to avoid the following when you post:
Posting to discuss the statements or behavior of a member or members on the board, or to criticize another discussion on the boards. Such issues should be directed to the moderator or administrator privately and not made a subject of discussion in a thread.
If you have any questions, please PM me to avoid further UA violations.

Have a good night!
Annette


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak. again. and hopefully i have removed whatever part was a UA vio.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OMG, you pump for 18 months and someone has the cahones to say you aren't attached? [...]







to you, stay here in our warm bosoms.









: especially the part about the bosoms.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
IMO, pumping for 18 months shows the devotion and attachment you have for your child. Most of the people I know IRL would have just switched to formula. I think you are awesome!!









:

And writermommy, come move to Toronto where industrial composting makes the CD/sposie environmetal balance kind of a toss-up. (Yes, we compost disposable diapers here.) We CD, but if we could afford it I think we would at least consider sposies. I'm concerned about the water and energy usage for our diaper laundry. Of course, I should really get my butt in gear and try EC rather than just thinking about it. We haven't done anything more yet than hold DS over the toilet a few times after diaper changes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
It really must be a blood sugar thing, the dizziness.

how are you sleeping? i got dizzy the other day (not blood sugar -- i'm type 1 diabetic so i can tell for sure one way or the other) and i think it's just that i hadn't had more thn 3 hours of sleep for way too many nights.

ds is still up at night (he wakes up a midnight every night. i could set a clock by him.) normally i would try to catch up a little during his naps but i'm doing some part time work at home. i wish i could nak and work, but it's a systematic review of cervical cancer screening, which isn't my original field of research, so i need to really focus.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma* 
cayenne is doing great. she rolled over for the first time yesterday. it was exciting but it broke my heart because she is getting bigger and I DONT WANT HER TO!!!!














i know it is going to be a long time before i have another baby and it seems like it is going so fast!!

hi homemademomma, great to see you! wow on the rolling!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Just







:







:







: that people think attachment can be measured. Like some Mary Poppins tape measure and when your name is at the top you are smiling with a sparkly glow around you.









: hey, how did the birthday gift go over?

adding since this is the second time i'm posting this (thank goodness i always hit copy before i post just in case) -- i'm glad to hear it worked for you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I have been helped tremendously by the wealth of info on the vax forum, and that is just my perspective. As anything in life, I just take what works for our family and leave the rest.

I love that approach. mama_tigress, we vax and i think it is the right decision for us, but i recognize that there are very good reasons not to vax, too.

April and Pavlina, great photos! And nice to see you again, April!

Speaking of April, I wonder how lotusblossom's move is going?


----------



## tigress (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

The women on this thread seem to incredibly nice and open-minded though. It's sort of like an oasis
An oasis indeed! I come to MDC for a lot of information, but feel so supported being even loosely associated as a seldom poster with you mamas.

Re: sleeping, my ds is starting to not nurse to sleep anymore too. we do a lot of bouncing on the ball and today I was at a movie and I rocked him side to side and then stroked the back of his head until he fell asleep--it was like a miracle that we did it with so little physical action!

Quote:

I'm not preg though, sure of that. Hey whatever happened with whoever thought she might be?
Yah? I forget who it was too! Any news?

Okay, hugs to you all, you totally rock!!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

it was sunshinestarr. i've been watching for news, too, but she's posted since and hasn't mentioned anything, so i'm guessing no? sunshine, update please!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

aha - nak -
it's a british thing! I don't say nurse but feed which would make fak which would not trip off the tongue in quite the right way


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

No news! I haven't tried to find out or anything (althoughI've been hinking about it...)


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Ahem. Ladies, I have just had to pull a whole bunch of posts from this thread for UA violations. It is late, but I didn't want to just lock your thread because I know you really have a great support here.


woweeee! BUSTED! You mamas talk so much that I missed UA violations?? This is the most squeaky clean group of MDC mamas I know - dang!









ETA, I see now it was maybe vaccinations? that is definitely a tough topic.







:


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
mama_tigress, we vax and i think it is the right decision for us, but i recognize that there are very good reasons not to vax, too.

Yeah, that's how I feel about it too. I just don't like being made out to be some sort of idiot because I think it's the right decision. The thread in question was basically saying that if you're educated on the issue there's no way you would vax, and if you do vax then you must not be educated. (I hope that wasn't another violation. I'm dropping it now.)

sunshinestarr, I can't believe you haven't tested! Wow, if I thought I might be preg I wouldn't be able to wait a day
















at fak

I think the dizziness may be an antibiotic reaction. It got bad enough that I wasn't willing to take a shower, so I decided to stop the abx. I know you're not supposed to do that, but I seriously can't care for a baby while I'm falling-down dizzy!

Hope everybody has a good day. The weather is nice here and I think we're going shopping for some winter clothes.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
aha - nak -
it's a british thing! I don't say nurse but feed which would make fak which would not trip off the tongue in quite the right way
















Hoot hoot! Now, THIS is funny.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
woweeee! BUSTED! You mamas talk so much that I missed UA violations?? This is the most squeaky clean group of MDC mamas I know - dang!









ETA, I see now it was maybe vaccinations? that is definitely a tough topic.







:

Ho ho, you missed so much Amy!!! It wasn't vaccinations.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
woweeee! BUSTED! You mamas talk so much that I missed UA violations?? This is the most squeaky clean group of MDC mamas I know - dang!









ETA, I see now it was maybe vaccinations? that is definitely a tough topic.







:

It wasn't vax - I got my panties all in a bunch and was ready to marshall the forces of the July mamas to defend one of our own.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 







at fak

Me too, but mostly because "feed" is not the first word that comes to mind.

So, does your baby scratch him/herself? I try to keep E's fingernails pretty short, but this morning I woke up and he has a huge bloody scratch right across his forehead. He must have gotten himself during one of his mid-night flailing sessions, but he didn't cry about it, and I didn't notice it in the dark. I feel bad, though, it looks terrible!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
It wasn't vax - I got my panties all in a bunch and was ready to marshall the forces of the July mamas to defend one of our own.

Me too, but mostly because "feed" is not the first word that comes to mind.

So, does your baby scratch him/herself? I try to keep E's fingernails pretty short, but this morning I woke up and he has a huge bloody scratch right across his forehead. He must have gotten himself during one of his mid-night flailing sessions, but he didn't cry about it, and I didn't notice it in the dark. I feel bad, though, it looks terrible!

yes he does scratch himself all the time. but it amazes me each time how fast it heals!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
woweeee! BUSTED! You mamas talk so much that I missed UA violations?? This is the most squeaky clean group of MDC mamas I know - dang!









ETA, I see now it was maybe vaccinations? that is definitely a tough topic.







:


Maybe I missed that one! I caused a big issue with my reaction to a thread on the LWAB board unfortunately. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Maybe I missed that one! I caused a big issue with my reaction to a thread on the LWAB board unfortunately. Sorry everyone.

I don't think anyone is really sorry, so don't be


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
It wasn't vax - I got my panties all in a bunch and was ready to marshall the forces of the July mamas to defend one of our own.

A call that we answered.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Maybe I missed that one! I caused a big issue with my reaction to a thread on the LWAB board unfortunately. Sorry everyone.

No need to apologize, Cori. I don't think it was a big issue. We all do things on occasion and need a little reminder.

fak, nak....I have another one. bia = babe in arms. A friend and I started saying that when IMing. nak just didn't apply yet we were still one-handed typing holding a sleepy babe


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Miss Juice said:


> Me too, but mostly because "feed" is not the first word that comes to mind.
> 
> Exactly, exactly!
> 
> ...


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

Me too, but mostly because "feed" is not the first word that comes to mind.








:

I love fak!! That's great.

DS scratches himself all the time! Drives me nuts.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

there's also sak


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

oh and absolutely gorgeous mama and babe sunshinestarr! wow!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

fak









yes, we have scratching. it's worst when ds rubs his face against dh's rough, stubbly cheek -- he gets a red rash all over the scratched areas.

sunshinestarr, those are great! had we seen pics from you before? i don't remember any. anyway, he is gorgeous! (and so are you)


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sunshine, did I miss your pix? Did you edit them out?







: Hello? Am I so confused?


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

ok, well, I'll have to pay more attention if there's going to be drama. I'm glad it's resolved and everyone is still here. Unbunch the panties and keep posting pictures.

There are some Halloween pics of my older boys here, and if you click Weekly Kellen at the left, you can see the baby pics. I need to update, though!

http://scottfamily.blogs.com/


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Has anyone noticed that after the frenzy it is QUIET AS A MOUSE AROUND HERE (cavernous, reverberating echo, echo, echo)???


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Oh well, there was some vax stuff too--that was my fault!









sunshinestarr, what gorgeous photos!!! You and your son are both beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing.

My grandmother got Ezra a bunch of clothes from Gymboree, and they came today. Really cute stuff! It was so sweet of her. My only complaint is that the pants don't have snaps in the legs, which makes diaper changing a bit annoying.

Oh and DS woke up this morning with a scratch on his forehead. That kid makes it next to impossible for me to cut his nails! I'm also always amazed by how quickly the scratches heal.

I ought to go to sleep soon. Ezra has decided that it's fun to play at night, so why sleep?







:







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Sunshine, did I miss your pix? Did you edit them out?







: Hello? Am I so confused?

I think she did. There was a link, and the pix were gorgeous.
'swatcha get for not checking in every 15 minutes, like I do









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
ok, well, I'll have to pay more attention if there's going to be drama. I'm glad it's resolved and everyone is still here. Unbunch the panties and keep posting pictures.

There are some Halloween pics of my older boys here, and if you click Weekly Kellen at the left, you can see the baby pics. I need to update, though!

http://scottfamily.blogs.com/

Panties: unbunched.
Pics: unposted. Also sadly un-uploaded from camera.
Your pics: beautiful! He looks so much older than Ethan. E is still a tiny baby, though he's now topping 20 lbs and has two bottom teeth. I wonder if maybe I was pg for an extra three months and didn't notice?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Has anyone noticed that after the frenzy it is QUIET AS A MOUSE AROUND HERE (cavernous, reverberating echo, echo, echo)???

AND the June mamas are catching up. SO,

LET'S GET THIS PARTY STARTED RIGHT NOW!!

Gimme a P!
Gimme an E!
Gimme an N!
Gimme an I!
Gimme an S!

What's that spell?

Pecker.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Oh and DS woke up this morning with a scratch on his forehead. That kid makes it next to impossible for me to cut his nails! I'm also always amazed by how quickly the scratches heal.

That was what happened to us - DS woke with this huge, cavernous, bloody scratch on his forehead. I went to pick him up this morning and literally did a double-take - what happened to you??? I felt awful, but apparently it didn't bother him too much. It's really bad, though, not a surface scratch like most of them are. I actually wondered whether I had scratched him with my wedding ring in our sleep







:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Sunshinestar ~ like everyone else said - beautiiful baby and mama too
















After all the fun talk about pacifiers I wanna show you something ladies.







I just got one of those bulk emails I hate but this time I opened it. Take a look at these pacifiers:

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061109


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OH, my god, I am DYING over those pacifiers. AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
After all the fun talk about pacifiers I wanna show you something ladies.







I just got one of those bulk emails I hate but this time I opened it. Take a look at these pacifiers:

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061109

























Ok ladies what the heck did I miss? Someone PM me the dirty details pleeeease


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
E is still a tiny baby, though he's now topping 20 lbs and has two bottom teeth. I wonder if maybe I was pg for an extra three months and didn't notice?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Take a look at these pacifiers:

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061109









:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

About pacifiers....a quote from Larry the Cable Guy seems appropriate. "I don't care who you are. That's funny."

I think those should be shared with all the world.









Quag, you get PM'd yet?

Spent the evening with the Jerry Springer in-laws for my niece's 2nd birthday. She shares it with none other than dh. She's also five weeks younger than my dd, and it is so awesome having a cousin close in age for her. The night went surprisingly well. I won't be around much tomorrow or Saturday. We're having a garage sale with a friend. So we'll be setting up tomorrow and thoroughly worn out by Saturday afternoon. The weather's going to be perfect though!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

:

thanks for those pacifiers!! just what i needed this morning!!

another americanism i've learned - 'panties in a bunch' now for me that's 'knickers in a twist'...KIT in fact...could be useful that one...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Loved those pacifiers! I need to go back and see if I missed pictures - I think I did from VAMountain Mommy. SunshineStarr - could you PM me your pic link if you don't want to post it. I wanna see!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 







:

thanks for those pacifiers!! just what i needed this morning!!

another americanism i've learned - 'panties in a bunch' now for me that's 'knickers in a twist'...KIT in fact...could be useful that one...

Should we get into the differences in the use of the word "fanny"??


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh my poor little ears, I mean eyes.
Willy, penis, bosom, pecker, fanny.
It's all just too shocking


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh man, I tried to get back on track with this thread and then I moved to Olympia and got like 15 pages behind!

Am I the only person that calls a weenis a hoohoo around here?!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 

Am I the only person that calls a weenis a hoohoo around here?!

this is just asking to be a DDDDC if I could only do them...








:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ladies, please stop the random penis talk. You're going to land us in some weird search engines.







Seriously, it doesn't add to the conversation and it's disruptive to the board's purpose. Any further incidents will result in the post being pulled and alerts being issued. I don't want your thread to be closed down.









Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions or concerns.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

ok. who's losing their hair? i've noticed in the past week that i really am and seth seems to be rocking the bald look more than before, too. wonder how long this will last?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I started shedding yesterday. I hate it - there's hair EVERYWHERE. And I have very thin, fine hair to begin with - I can't afford the loss!

I forget, how long does this last?


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
ok. who's losing their hair?

Sigh. I am. I have superfine hair, and I really, really enjoyed the extra hair of pregnancy. Mine started coming out hard about a month ago (3 mo pp) and it still going.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
ok. who's losing their hair? i've noticed in the past week that i really am and seth seems to be rocking the bald look more than before, too. wonder how long this will last?

ME TOO!! OMgoodness. I am losing hair like there is no tomorrow. My sister and I both lost hair on our temples apparently when we have babies. It's not REALLY that bad, but obviously to us, it is, and we notice it way more than anyone else does.

When does this stop?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm also losing hair. It's been about a mth now and probably will continue for about another 2-3mths. I hate finding my or any piece of hair on dd3.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

yeah, me too







it can take a long time before it stops. i'd say 1-4 months, depending on a person.








:


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

I can't say I have the same hair issues, it's actually nicer and thicker than it's been for a long time, my only issue is that my roots are out of control. Speaking of hair DD was born with a full head of dark brown hair that looked like it had highlites and now it's growing in blond so we have 1.5 inchs of blond then another 1.5 inchs of brown highlited hair







I'm loving it, and thank god it lays flat instead of going in every direction.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My hair is not falling out yet. Chrissy, mine is thick, too, but unfortunately does not lay flat.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

omg the HAAAIIIR. Our poor shower drain.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I just read a specific thread and all i can say is grrrrrrrr.
















Now i know why some posts on here got taken out.


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

Yikes...I have been MIA for quite some time. All of you ladies have such beautiful babies we are all so blessed. My Willow is such a joy. She is always smiling and laughing. She adores Cadence - she is always watching her with amazement. Cady is pretty in awe herself. I've been super busy but here's some pics.

http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m...1/My%20Cuties/

Love y'all.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aw, Jocelyn. very cute.

Now what are we going to talk about? *sigh* Hair?

I am curious what hobbies people here are into. We all know Kimya's favorite hobby...I am way into (surprise!) dance, and paper crafts (cards n scrapbooks). If you could have a day to dedicate to something that is just very YOU, and you had all the energy in the world to enjoy it, what would it be?


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

lovely pics, Jocelyn - on some of them your little one reminds me of mine...

elsane - good question - my thing is writing poems, translating other people's too as long as I am in love with them. (Poems/people







) I've had lots published individually and am trying to get collections published at the mo. I like performing them too. But if I had that day and all the energy...I might do something else, involving dancing on a deserted beach and swimming under a full moon, or having a really good sweat lodge finishing up in a river...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Jocelyn - ADORABLE pics!!

Elsanne - I started leanring a lot about digital scrapbooking. I have decided to do it that way instead of paper. I started paper scrapbooking witht he first, who is almost 7, and he is only 10 months old in the book! I can do it ssooooo much faster digitally. However, now that I need to go to bed when ds2 does or I'm a wreck, who knows when I'll get to do it again! I'm also trying to take an Intro to Homeopathy class. I'm hoping I can keep up! And finally, I am a guide a chacha.com - a live person search engine. Again, this one is practically on hold because of ds2. I'm hoping to be able to do it when he naps. I also like gardening - you should see the wonderful yard we have - not done by me but the previous owners. DH has been doing it all though...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

time & energy, huh? i'd knit, read (fiction), bake & work in my vegetable garden. and nap!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Jocelyn! Great to have you back! Your babes are adorable.

I like to knit. I have had NO time for it since Ethan was born. I have some awesome wool from Little Turtle Knits that I was initially going to make into a newborn soaker. Then I was going to make small longies. Now I'm looking at making medium/large longies. If I ever get a chance to knit the guage swatch...

I also like to scrapbook, but my perfectionism really inhibits me from completing anything. Right now I am working on my birthing album. This will NOT be a coffee table book, that's for sure! I have all my black and white birth pics from all three births, and I'm using different color schemes for each baby. Ethan's birth was a lot more difficult than the first two, and I'm sad that I don't have pictures of his actual emergence.

If I had one whole day, I'd finish my birth album


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I also like to scrapbook, but my perfectionism really inhibits me from completing anything.

Very significant problem with me as well. And I'm not particularly creative so I can spend hours and hours analyzing what I should do (which is why I'm best suited as a computer programmer!!!!) and then get frustrated. I find digital so much more freeing because when I screw up, nothing is ruined!!!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

i would knit, then bake something delicious, and then maybe practice my spinning (still noy great at it)


----------



## midwestmom (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey mamas-I have not been around in a while....but wanted to say hey. We are doing well over all. Jude and Ava will be 5 mo on Monday. Jude has Scarlet Fever, but is recovering nicely. It has been hard on baby and mama, though.

These first 5 mo have flown by. I am walking around in a constant state of exhaustion, but that is ok!

What has been going on around here?? Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

I like scrapbooking, writing fiction and practicing yoga, when I have time. (ha) I also have the perfectionist issue too with scrapbooking. The girls all have scrapbooks that need to be completed. Logan doesn't even have one yet.

Logan is sick.







I thought he had his first cold, but it turns out he has RSV.







We are doing breathing treatments every four hours and he has to sleep upright. He's been really good about it, but he doesn't like the treatments.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Oh, writermommy and Melinda, I hope Logan and Jude feel better soon.

My hobbies would be playing sports, board games, and I really like photography, videography, and presentation thereof. I make a lot of gifts that way and we do DVD slideshows for holiday cards instead of letters. I really enjoy putting them together over the year. This year I'm including a couple of cool special features.

I also bake (but that's to make food to eat, so I don't necessarily think of it as a hobby), quilt (but not very often), and garden (badly.)


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I would love to finish my girls scrapbooks. Emma's only goes through 2 hours after she was born. It does include some of our dating/engagement/marriage and the pregnancy and some birth photos. I did a scarpbook for my nephew and he loved it. I wish I could get it sonew for the girls. I just don't have the time-or the space. Cori-How do you do digital scrapbooking.
I also want to make a grpahic birth book. We didn't take photos during the birth, we just took video . I'm hoping eventually dh will be able to turn some of the footage into still pics for a book. Right now, we don't have a good enough computer for that and he doesn't really know how. I wish there was someplace affordable to get something like that done. But I don't even know if they'd do births if there was a place. Gotta go. Mattie is happily squealing on the floor. Must go play.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Scarlet fever and RSV!! Melinda and writermommy, speedy healing to your little ones!

I love to sew. I've only been doing it for about two years, and not as much as I'd like to this last year. It's a wonderful creative outlet for me. I quickly learned that it relieves tension as well. There's something about it that takes my full concentration so that I don't have to think about anything else. I love making things for my kids, and even though what I'm doing is still for them, the act of sewing is 100% for me. It doesn't matter what I'm making. My latest thing was a pretty wetbag to carry around with me.







:


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

s to the sick babies and their mamas!!

I'm definitely losing hair. It's gotten particularly bad in the past week or two. It seems like everything is always covered with my hairs. I especially hate pulling them out of DS's diaper area







I even gave myself a haircut to try to minimize the problem (or at least reduce the tangles).

hmm, hobbies? Well, I knit when I have time. DH and I can't wait to have land to garden (really mostly to grow organic produce). I have a very nerdy hobby: reading about medical things. I've always been intrigued by medicine, since I was a kid, and even though I've pretty much decided to give up my seat at med school, I'm still fascinated. I would also love to start sewing; maybe if I can afford a machine some day









DS did a weird thing today. I fed him around 11:00 a.m. at synagogue, and then we went for the part afterwards when people hang out and chat and eat some cookies and things. Anyway, he was crying and really not happy after I fed him, which is unusual. And then he started throwing up. Not even really spitting, he was throwing up everything he ate. It lasted about 20 minutes (we left synagogue and walked home), and he was miserable and everything was coming up. Then it stopped, he was fine for a bit, he fell asleep and when he woke up it was like nothing had happened!

Oh, and he can roll from his back to his side, but is having trouble getting over his arm onto his tummy. He almost did it a few times, but I think he got scared like he was going to fall and startled himself back







Truth is, I can't really figure out how he's supposed to roll over that arm!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Jessica/JoyofBirth - quick response as ds is getting tired - to digital scrapbook you need some sort of software like Adobe Elements. I recommend Digitial Scrapbookplace as a site to start browsing - there are literally hundreds of them though!! In the top right of the main site http://www.digitalscrapbookplace.com, you'll see links for tutorials, classes, articles, etc

http://www.digitalscrapbookplace.com...utorials.shtml

http://www.digitalscrapbookplace.com.../classes.shtml

If you google digital scrapbooking, you'll be amazed! If you want a good general list of sites, PM me and I'll send them.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Mama Tigress
move his arm up for him so his head rests on his arm as he rolls, he'll catch on.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I like to scrapbook but really, really need to print/get my photos printed. DD1 has her book updated until she was 1yr and dd2 only has her newborn pics page done.

I also like to surf around online.









I had to get up often for dd3 as she wanted her pacifer. *yawn* Then dh tells me this morning that he got up 7 times between 1am and 3am to give her her pacifier. opps i didn't hear her.









Sending fast recovery to the babies who are sick and to their mama, so they can get some rest soon.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

hey girls the boys and I moved out of my mom's into our own place. I love it!!

Jake is rolling over back to tum and tum to back.

now though he wants boobie...


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I had to get up often for dd3 as she wanted her pacifer. *yawn* Then dh tells me this morning that he got up 7 times between 1am and 3am to give her her pacifier. opps i didn't hear her.









that's crazy! we cosleep so I shove the paci (or more often boobie) in his mouth about a billion times a night. he reverse cycles though so I wake up wondering why on earth I tried to give him a paci! last night I left it in his bed after he woke up the first time and it went really well.

wish I had a dh that could nurse him when he wakes up wanting to suck LoL. or that he'd magically love the paci again...I guess it just means he's growing up and outgrowing the insane need to suck.







:


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

another post (what can i say lol i missed you girls!)

this morning I took a golden opportunity (Caleb was occupied and Jake was paying close attention to me) to name off his body parts. I got up to belly button before he lost interest although his favorites were toes LoL.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I am overwhelmed. I know I'm depressed, but I have nothing I can do about it right now. I think it might be somewhat PPD, but mostly just many things in my life that just happen to be coinciding with a new baby in the home. My procrastination is worse. I look around me at the toys that need picking up, the laundry needing to be folded and put away. Every single room needs to be picked up. I'm falling short of saying it's dirty, because I seem to be keeping ahead of that by keeping dishes clean, floors swept and laundry washed (but not folded).

Finances, in a word, suck. Like the worst we've ever experienced. We paid for our move a year ago ourselves, and am still fighting my insurance for the midwives' fee that may never get reimbursed. There have been other things, too, but those are the two biggies.

Dh is so frustrating. I know he helps around here, but he just doesn't do things in the order that I want.







It just infuriates me how he flits from one thing to the next all the time. He has ADHD, so that's a big part of it. Doesn't make it less frustrating.

My two older dc are getting on my every nerve. They bicker, they tease, they fight. Dd1 knows how to push ds's buttons, and ds knows he's bigger and takes advantage of that. Ds is definitely spirited. Honestly, I am so glad he's in school part of the day.







: And guess what? He's asked to go full day instead of half, and we're thinking of letting him. I've asked my dad to put the money he'd spend on Christmas gifts toward ds's spring tuition instead, then we'll pay the difference with our tax return to make it possible for him to go. I think that may help.

I find myself not wanting to do anything, so I don't. I spend my time on the computer. I can't sleep, hence this 12 am post. I am naking, so I'd be awake anyway.







But many nights I am just up because I'm not feeling right. Sigh. I've talked to some friends IRL, my midwife, and dh. Things got better for a bit, then dh went out of town. I survived that, and have relapsed after he got home. I want to go to counseling, but I can't afford it. I don't like what antidepressants do to me, so I want to avoid them. Although today I was thinking I should just do it to make life easier for me and my family. But I can't afford another prescription right now.

Thanks for reading my long post. I just needed to let some of this out tonight.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Tanya, :guh.

Do you have any options available to you for looking at PPD? Support groups? (The hospital at which I delivered has a clinic; I called and got on the "immediate" list for an appointment with a counselor. Could your MW hook you up with a group or clinic?)

If you write out a detailed list for your DH, does that help?

I don't really have any other substantive suggestions, but I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

I started working again about 2 and a half weeks ago, and gosh is it hard, even though (or maybe because) I'm at home. This is all new to me (working with baby... I've worked at home for about 8 years now), and I hope at some point we'll get a daily rhythm, but for now I am absolutely dreading the stupidly long telephone calls that I seem to get involved in all too often. DH is not working now, but by the end of the afternoon, and periodically through the morning, it doesn't matter that she's got DH all to herself and she's just eaten... she just wants mommy. I guess we'll figure out how to do this soon enough - it's quite a learning process though.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

:guhs and







s for you, Tanya...


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I am overwhelmed. I know I'm depressed, but I have nothing I can do about it right now. I think it might be somewhat PPD, but mostly just many things in my life that just happen to be coinciding with a new baby in the home. My procrastination is worse. I look around me at the toys that need picking up, the laundry needing to be folded and put away. Every single room needs to be picked up. I'm falling short of saying it's dirty, because I seem to be keeping ahead of that by keeping dishes clean, floors swept and laundry washed (but not folded).

Finances, in a word, suck. Like the worst we've ever experienced. We paid for our move a year ago ourselves, and am still fighting my insurance for the midwives' fee that may never get reimbursed. There have been other things, too, but those are the two biggies.

Dh is so frustrating. I know he helps around here, but he just doesn't do things in the order that I want.







It just infuriates me how he flits from one thing to the next all the time. He has ADHD, so that's a big part of it. Doesn't make it less frustrating.

My two older dc are getting on my every nerve. They bicker, they tease, they fight. Dd1 knows how to push ds's buttons, and ds knows he's bigger and takes advantage of that. Ds is definitely spirited. Honestly, I am so glad he's in school part of the day.







: And guess what? He's asked to go full day instead of half, and we're thinking of letting him. I've asked my dad to put the money he'd spend on Christmas gifts toward ds's spring tuition instead, then we'll pay the difference with our tax return to make it possible for him to go. I think that may help.










Tanya!

Your life sounds so much like mine, it's scary. My house sounds just like yours. I tell dh "It's clean underneath the mess!" Toys, laundry waiting to be folded, etc. I just get tired of dealing with it because it will look this way again tomorrow.









Finance suck here too. We had an adjustable rate mortgage and our payment went up $1300 per month in the last year. We are trying to refinance at a lower fixed rate. It's so stressful. We've never been this broke before.

My 2 older dds are fighting all the time too. Sometimes I wonder if they feel my stress. The fighting only makes it worse. I get so mad when they hurt each other or say horribly mean things.







:

Oh, and dh has add too! It's very frustrating. He doesn't do the things I want. He spent like three hours cleaning the cars and puttering outside. I felt like SCREAMING at him. To me, the inside of the house is more important. Who cares what the car looks like???? It's like he doesn't prioritize.

I'm sorry you are going through this. I wanted to let you know that you are not alone.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

no time to write, but







Tanya...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I look around me at the toys that need picking up, the laundry needing to be folded and put away. Every single room needs to be picked up. I'm falling short of saying it's dirty, because I seem to be keeping ahead of that by keeping dishes clean, floors swept and laundry washed (but not folded).

*looks around suspiciously, checks under table and chairs*
Are you secretly living in my house? LOL, but seriously, you have described my house word for word. I can't call it dirty, but my god the clutter! And I KNOW it makes my kids' behavior go downhill. It's like they take their cue from the chaos.

Quote:

Finances, in a word, suck. Like the worst we've ever experienced. We paid for our move a year ago ourselves, and am still fighting my insurance for the midwives' fee that may never get reimbursed. There have been other things, too, but those are the two biggies.
The money thing is rough.







We are dealing with it too - probably not as severely, but I've actually managed to FORGET to pay a couple of bills, which is not like me at all. I'm trying to find ways to cut expenses, but so many are fixed...

Quote:

Honestly, I am so glad he's in school part of the day.







: And guess what? He's asked to go full day instead of half, and we're thinking of letting him. I've asked my dad to put the money he'd spend on Christmas gifts toward ds's spring tuition instead, then we'll pay the difference with our tax return to make it possible for him to go. I think that may help.
I give huge props to people who are able to homeschool their kids. I couldn't do it. I'd kill someone. My older DD has been in school full days (until 3:30) for two years now, and it has been a major sanity-saver. And she LOVES it. She's in a Montessori school, and it sounds a lot like your DS's school. Her behavior is so much more pleasant - I know she's getting a lot of stimulation and direction that she wouldn't get staying home. If you are comfortable with his school, and he's enjoying it, then sending him full days seems like a win-win.

Quote:

But many nights I am just up because I'm not feeling right. Sigh. I've talked to some friends IRL, my midwife, and dh. Things got better for a bit, then dh went out of town. I survived that, and have relapsed after he got home. I want to go to counseling, but I can't afford it. I don't like what antidepressants do to me, so I want to avoid them. Although today I was thinking I should just do it to make life easier for me and my family. But I can't afford another prescription right now.















Nothing more frustrating than being exhausted and awake for no reason. I'm not surprised you feel you "relapsed" after DH got back - it took a lot of energy to get through that time! I just took a week off of work, and thought I'd get so much done. Yeah, right. I spent the first two days sick! It's like as soon as you get a "break" everything catches up with you. IMO, if you don't like what antidepressants do to you, then you should skip them if you can. It's hard to get to the bottom of something when you're artificially altering it IYKWIM. But you'll do what's best for yourself and your family.

I think you sound like you're doing great! Overwhelmed, tired, needing a hug







but unless you skipped some important details it doesn't sound like you're on the brink of insanity. (This is meant to be a supportive, you-go-girl type of comment, not a "stop whining" comment, it's just hard to get that across in black and white.)

Much love to you. I have more to say (don't I always) but I was supposed to be in the car with the kids 10 minutes ago and the baby is still in bed







: but I really wanted to answer your post.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

and writermommy!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 







Tanya!

Your life sounds so much like mine, it's scary. My house sounds just like yours. I tell dh "It's clean underneath the mess!" Toys, laundry waiting to be folded, etc. I just get tired of dealing with it because it will look this way again tomorrow.









I'm sorry you are going through this. I wanted to let you know that you are not alone.

Writermommy we crossposted (cuz it takes me 20 minutes to type a post one-handed







: )
Anyway if you are all going to live in my house, you might as well come out of hiding. We'll send the kids to the playroom and sit and have some coffee (or tea, or whatever you love). Everything seems worse when we think we're the only ones to ever have to do this.

You know those women whose homes are always immaculate and whose children are always well-groomed and who have their family's meals planned and prepped for the week and who pack lunches the night before and who fold laundry fresh from the dryer? They don't exist. Or they have a LOT of help.

And a quick word on DHs. I love mine to death. He's awesome. But he runs on a slightly different program than I do. I wake up in the morning, and I am instantly aware of the needs and schedules of the five human beings in our home. I'm thinking about how to get the kids up without getting them mad, what they'll wear, what they'll eat, where the diapers are, what's in the washer and the dryer, when DH has to leave the house and therefore how much help he'll be, etc. Whereas DH wakes up and is vaguely aware that he has to pee. It's just a different program. I find I can get a lot of help from him if I am very clear and give him a LOT of advance notice. But to ask him to do anything "off-schedule" (like make 3 PB and J's instead of just his own) is going to throw him for a loop.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And a quick word on DHs. I love mine to death. He's awesome. But he runs on a slightly different program than I do. I wake up in the morning, and I am instantly aware of the needs and schedules of the five human beings in our home. I'm thinking about how to get the kids up without getting them mad, what they'll wear, what they'll eat, where the diapers are, what's in the washer and the dryer, when DH has to leave the house and therefore how much help he'll be, etc. Whereas DH wakes up and is vaguely aware that he has to pee. It's just a different program. I find I can get a lot of help from him if I am very clear and give him a LOT of advance notice. But to ask him to do anything "off-schedule" (like make 3 PB and J's instead of just his own) is going to throw him for a loop.

OMG, this is so true!!!
:guhs all around this morning, ladies!
kel


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I wake up in the morning, and I am instantly aware of the needs and schedules of the five human beings in our home. I'm thinking about how to get the kids up without getting them mad, what they'll wear, what they'll eat, where the diapers are, what's in the washer and the dryer, when DH has to leave the house and therefore how much help he'll be, etc. Whereas DH wakes up and is vaguely aware that he has to pee.

OH MY GOD I AM ROLLING!!







This is so friccin TRUE and so friccin HILARIOUS!!! "vaguely aware that he has to pee"...

Oh, I needed this.

Tanya, I can't tell you how much I am right there with you and you are not alone in your struggle. I am so sorry you are battling depression, THAT SUCKS. Someone give that girl some placenta.







It is such a horrible feeling, to be out of control of your home/life/kids/mood. I know it all too well. You are important; you are passionate and creative; you are inordinately valuable and blessed. What do you need to get you to that place (where you believe those things again) ? Kid needs to be in school full time? Better than around an unhappy mommy. Need creative ideas for income? Ebay! Send out birth announcements belatedly! (this last one is my most recent attempt--egads--but hey, it works!) Got a stroller? Sell it, or go for walks more often (I went double stroller shopping and cannot handle how expensive they are here--$500!!! not kidding!), even just around the block. Blood moving is your greatest ally in the struggle for emotional stability. Do one thing for you every day. Do another that makes you proud of yourself as wife/mother. Bank up the sexual favors with DH (this works for me, but may not for everyone. He is much more amenable and pleasant when he's gettin some).
Finally, when all that cheerleading makes you sick to your stomach, give yourself a break already! You really are doing something that is not meant to be done--raising a family in a nuclear home. It takes a village.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I appreciate all the hugs and :guhs. I knew you guys would understand. I found myself laughing at one post to be crying the next. It's nice to know I'm not the only one struggling with things. Last night after I finally went to bed, dd1 woke at 1am only to be asleep by the time I got to her room. She woke again a bit later and I brought her to bed. Not sure of the time, but it was before 3am because that's when dd2 had a major breastmilk blowout. She hasn't pooped in the middle of the night in forever. Usually she does it as she wakes in the morning about 7am. I changed her half asleep, but she woke again an hour and a half later because apparently the blowout went up her back and her jammies were wet. That's how out of it I was when I changed her! Dh was up then (he worked last night and just got home) and was wondering why we were up. Wet babies don't sleep long. I think she's also gearing up her 3 month growth spurt since she nursed more than she slept last night.

Jessica, you hit dh on the head, I mean the nail on the head. I think it is so frustrating that I'm the one planning it all. I need to make him a list, I think. If he has a list, he does well. I haven't done it all this time because some part of me says "make your own







list". And the other part of me says "all you have to do is look around and it's obvious what needs to be done."







:

elsanne, thank you for your beautiful words. I have been trying to find things that are good in my life that I am thankful for. It is so easy to overshadow things that are going well when you're in a funk like this. I have a number I can call through my insurance for counseling, and I may give that a try. It sucks because I actually have insurance that covers most of the counseling bill, but I can't afford a copayment right now. Another reason why I haven't been back to my chiro since the baby was born. Insurance pays for that, too, but I can't spare the copayments from our budget.

We are selling a few things on ebay. I had a garage sale with a friend, but she forgot to put it in the paper, so while I'm $40 better off than before it was still a disappointment. I sold my small diapers on the TP. Was thrilled that they sold in 9 minutes flat!







My credit union has a payment deferral on auto loans every December, so I'll take advantage of that this year to catch us up. And when we get our tax return, we'll be able to put it toward some of the debt incurred from the move and the homebirth. My to do list today is to begin writing my appeal to my insurance company. It says they pay 100% for an in network midwife, then a portion less a copay for an out of network midwife. So why in the world did they deny my claim? Frustrating, because I saved them thousands and thousands of dollars not only by having the baby at home, but also for not signing up for an elective repeat c/s.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And a quick word on DHs. I love mine to death. He's awesome. But he runs on a slightly different program than I do. I wake up in the morning, and I am instantly aware of the needs and schedules of the five human beings in our home. I'm thinking about how to get the kids up without getting them mad, what they'll wear, what they'll eat, where the diapers are, what's in the washer and the dryer, when DH has to leave the house and therefore how much help he'll be, etc. Whereas DH wakes up and is vaguely aware that he has to pee. It's just a different program. I find I can get a lot of help from him if I am very clear and give him a LOT of advance notice. But to ask him to do anything "off-schedule" (like make 3 PB and J's instead of just his own) is going to throw him for a loop.









Exactly!!!















Tanya! I have to say, I feel exactly where you're coming from, and I only have one baby to deal with. And you know what? I might even venture to say that my apartment is actually dirty. At least the bathroom that hasn't been cleaned, and the bedroom floor that hasn't been swept...well, you get the picture. I do manage to fold the laundry because I actually enjoy doing that









Depression is a crazy thing. I'm fighting it, and sure I guess it could be called PPD, but I don't think it's mainly hormonal. Well, it's partly hormonal, but mostly situational. I don't live near any family, and I don't even have many friends around here. DH is gone a lot because of school. So I'm isolated a lot of the time, and on this merry-go-round of baby life (feed him, keepy him happy while he's awake, get him to take a nap, repeat). DS seems pretty "high needs" compared to other babies I know, which is really hard but also probably means he takes after his mama personality-wise (my mother says I was incredibly intense and high needs as a baby). DH says Ezra looks just like him on the outside, but he's mostly me on the inside. I hope that's a compliment; he married me, after all









Anyway, I think we get depressed a lot in this culture because we're expected to be super-mom all the time, and we're mostly isolated from extended family, and in general we just don't live a life that is natural for humans to live. I don't think that everything more natural or less Western or modern is bad, but I do think that biologically we're probably wired to live in close clans of extended family, always having many things to do just to survive (and those are things that can generally be done while caring for children, not in place of caring for children). Ah, I'm blabbing, forgive me.

Finances are tight here too. We have no income since I quit my job, but thank God we have family able to help us, and we saved as much as possible when I was working. So we're okay for now, but definitely nowhere near comfortable.

More







s to you Tanya, and everybody else. I'm sorry insurance denied your claim. Hopefully a letter might make a difference. A friend of mine just found out that her insurance covered all costs for her homebirth, which she did NOT expect. It probably depends on who gets the claim and how carefully they look at it, unfortunately.

Oh gosh, I could write a book on what's going on here, but I'll spare y'all







I have to get my apartment clean by Friday, because my Mom & Me group is meeting here this week. I'm sort of embarrassed about my apartment after seeing the other women's pretty houses, but oh well. There's an interesting woman in the group--she's a Babywiser







, but she is anti-vax, wants to delay solids until 1 year, etc. Interesting combo there. I think she comes to Ezzo from the Christian side.

Take care all.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

s all around. New babies create a lot of chaos it seems. I was just wondering aloud why I am sick AGAIN for the 4th time in 5 weeks (strep I think) when my chiro said duh, you are taking care of two kids, a household, holding down a job, breastfeeding, and not getting a full uninterrupted night's sleep ever.







No wonder my immune system is suffering.

Anyhoo, for folks that are having financial difficulties, consider this for earning a little extra cash on the side. Open a paypal account (free) and just do the freebies for a while. Then you can spend that money on doing the non-freebie offers, and so on. I haven't dedicated a tremendous amount of time to this, but I have made some good dough. Every little bit helps.

Elsanne, you are so right on with the village. Man o man. I absolutely didn't want to stay home after my first was born because the only entertainment I could find involved going to the mall. I was so goddamn lonely, and she was a January baby so the SAD and inability to leave the house didn't help. Moms are way too isolated these days. I'd love to live on a commune.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Is this how it is with 3 children?? Because i'm in the same boat.







tanya and Jessica.

I'm so glad that dd1 goes to pre-k all day, i don't know what i would do with her. She would keep company to dd2 but at the same time it would be a pita sometimes as they don't always paly nice with each other.

My house is almost like a tornado came in and misplace everything. It's a good thing that i know where things are even in all this clutter. Dh hates seeing the house like this but i always remind him that the girls are more important than the house. So i care for the girls and then the house when i'm not too tired or when i have time.

DD3 keeps losing her pacifier and waking up every time she goes for a nap for at night. I'm thinking of getting rid of it but in a gentle way. I'm looking at the No-cry Sleep solution book for ideas.








to everyone else.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Just wanted to send all of my PVs and guhs to all of you who need it! I could relate to sooo much of it...

My house is a DISASTER. Clutter everywhere. Mail in piles. It is worse now since I went back to work. At least before I could TRY to get something done during the day. Now I can't and at night I'm with the kids or I go to bed when Nathan does. I have to do that because he wakes so frequently and I'm exhausted. I'm frantically reading the No-Cry Sleep Solution book for ideas.

I'm not sure I'm technically depressed but *overwhelmed* would be a damn fine description.

As for dh, LOL Jessica about your description. Yeah that about covers it. He is good about many things, especially cleaning, vacuuming, laundry, etc but sometimes I want to smack him. He doesn't get it that I've not slept more than 1 hour at a time for several months now. I'm tired dammit and I'm not going to be Mary Poppins and happy-happy-joy-joy. Get over yourself. The other thing that bugs me is that yes, I plan *everything*, do all the bills, organize the activities, do the back and forth to daycare/activities, cook the meals (which he would do but I'm home first), etc. It just piles up and piles up! And when I am with the kids, I am multitasking - Nathan in one arm or the Ergo while I'm doing 10 other things. Dh takes the baby and SITS. It is like he can't handle doing anything else...

We have the finance issue now too because I am the breadwinner and I just took a 20% paycut so I can take Fridays off. We won't be covering all the bills so it sucks.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Anyway, I think we get depressed a lot in this culture because we're expected to be super-mom all the time, and we're mostly isolated from extended family, and in general we just don't live a life that is natural for humans to live. I don't think that everything more natural or less Western or modern is bad, but I do think that biologically we're probably wired to live in close clans of extended family, always having many things to do just to survive (and those are things that can generally be done while caring for children, not in place of caring for children). Ah, I'm blabbing, forgive me.

Blab away, I think you are right on the money! I'm at least 10 hours from my family and it can be very hard sometimes. There's only so much a phone call can do to help. DH's family is only an hour away, but they aren't exactly on the APing bandwagon, IYKWIM (I have to give them credit, they are getting better!).


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I also meant to mention that for financial troubles, DH and I have recently started doing some of the ideas of Dave Ramsey. Since we're now down to just DH's income (not that mine was much to brag about!), we are trying to scrimp and save every way we can. Don't be turned off by Dave Ramsey being Christian based ... he has GREAT ideas even without that aspect. We got a couple books of his from the library and our monthly expenditures (outside our mortgage, that is) have been cut in half simply by paying closer attention to where our money is going. Anyway, I highly recommend it.

Here's a link to his website: http://www.daveramsey.com/


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

lol, I realized I wrote this: "I don't think that everything more natural or less Western or modern is bad..." which makes absolutely no sense.







Can you tell I'm sleep deprived? You all know what I meant anyway


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I live 40 minutes from the in-laws, and at one time they would have been semi-helpful. Granny is 86 years old, no longer drives and needs our help. I usually drive over there once a week, but I can't afford the gas or time to go every day. Besides, the rest of them live within 5-10 minutes and need to do their share







:.

My sil's are pretty self absorbed, and one has gone off the deep end. And that's no exaggeration. Know those Jerry Springer in-laws I keep mentioning, well that's her. It's always some new disaster that you never hear of happening in real life. All of my family is scattered. My brother and his wife are coming to visit around Christmas. I'm very thankful for that!

I will look into that link, Quagmire. Thanks for sharing. I'm already on the computer all the time....








Thanks for the other link, Laura. I'll be checking it out, too. I'm not concerned about the Christian aspect. I actually welcome it as long as it's not Dobson discipline.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Feeling







for all. So this is what happens when the random penis talk stops!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
He is good about many things, especially cleaning, vacuuming, laundry, etc but sometimes I want to smack him. He doesn't get it that I've not slept more than 1 hour at a time for several months now. I'm tired dammit and I'm not going to be Mary Poppins and happy-happy-joy-joy. Get over yourself. (











I said the other day before getting out of bed, "I want to make it clear that I have no ill will towards you at all, I am not angry, but I have to warn you that if you mention my 'tone of voice' this morning I'm gonna kill you"

mamatigress, I also venture to say that my house is actually dirty. It's actually not too messy, but it is truly filthy.

elsane, beautiful words, and true about the village...

Tonight is the first time that dd has been crying terribly and unable to sleep. I'm worried it was some pressed apple juice I drank yesterday - it was slightly fermented, and I didn't think...







: the only thing that calms her is sitting in the stroller being pushed backwards and forwards with my foot, which is exactly what I'm doing. I've been in tears too, just can't bear to see her suffering.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Did I kill our lively thread with all this sadness?

Reminds me of Mary Poppins and her uncle Albert who floats up at the ceiling until he thinks of something sad to come down.

I love to laugh ha ha ha ha ha ha
Loud and long and clear.
I love to laugh ha ha ha ha ha ha
It's getting worse every year.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh god Tanya, I hope you didn't take my comment to mean that you'd brought everyone down! Not at all, I just meant when you stop laughing you start crying, and vice versa, and that goes for us all - just life!!







:


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Not at all, Tanya! We needed something to talk about. (other than male body parts!)


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh, no! I certainly didn't mean that! I had just noticed that I can hear the crickets chirping. Kind of odd for such a talkative bunch.

There is one tried and true way to liven it up around here.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Well, Tanya, I only have one thing to say:

SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS! Even though the sound of it is something quite atrocious! If you say it loud enough you'll always sound precocious! Supercalifragilisticexpialidoooocious!!







:









(May I point out that I think you started this all with your now deleted mention of the magical Mary Poppins measuring tape of APness.)


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I know that movie quite well. My sister used to watch it when she was young, and she'd ask to watch it again as soon as it was over. The whole family knows it well.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Did I kill our lively thread with all this sadness?

No, I just had to go to work








Now i'm back but it's about to be dinnerjammiesstorybedtime, but I'll check back in with you in a couple of hours. Cerveza in hand, Mondays are tough around here.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Hum diddleliddleliddle humdiddlel-i, hum diddleliddleliddle humdiddlel-i


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Personally I think it's unfair that our removed posts are resulting in us now being beaten out by the June mamas.

Let's get cracking ladies!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Contributing to the post count here









I notice that there's a new November thread for the get paid to stuff I posted earlier, so here it is. Sherrie is really helpful - if you PM her she'll send you her materials. Excellent stuff


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I said the other day before getting out of bed, "I want to make it clear that I have no ill will towards you at all, I am not angry, but I have to warn you that if you mention my 'tone of voice' this morning I'm gonna kill you"
















I'm totally stealing that. PERFECT!!! And I hope your dd is feeling better now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Did I kill our lively thread with all this sadness?


Not a chance. I just had a really, really busy day at work. If I have to be there, it's nice that the days are flying by.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
(May I point out that I think you started this all with your now deleted mention of the magical Mary Poppins measuring tape of APness.)

What? Something else was deleted?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Contributing to the post count here









I notice that there's a new November thread for the get paid to stuff I posted earlier, so here it is. Sherrie is really helpful - if you PM her she'll send you her materials. Excellent stuff









I emailed her this morning. Not sure I have the time at all to get into something like this right now but nice to see it as an option. I'm currently a ChaCha guide (search engine) and I can't even find time for that yet. Go do a search on "breech birth" and you'll see links from me!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Nothing else was deleted. It was a casualty of the post removals.

OK, major mommy crisis here! My almost 2.5 yo DD is having a parent/grandparent visitation day at her school tomorrow. They announce these things a month in advance. I work Tuesday mornings and can't go. Dh was planning to go, and he put it on his schedule weeks ago. Well today he got saddled with a court appearance in a town 45 minutes away at the same time. If I had more notice I could rearrange my schedule, but I have patients back to back to back! (literally)

We have 4 grandparents in town (all from DH's side). Grandmas 1 & 2 are not available because they have clients. Grandpa is in court in another town as well. Grandma 3 (GP's wife) can't go because "The furnace guys are due for our annual inpection sometime between 10 and 1".







:

I'm having a nervous breakdown here! I am soooo worried that DD will be the only kid with no parent or grandparent there. I am seriously considering taking her to work with me instead (that would be a complete and total disaster, BTDT, but if it's the only option??) Or I could have my assistant cancel all my patients between 10:15 and 11:45, but she couldn't even start on that until 8:00 tomorrow morning.

Help!!! What do I do????


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Jessica, i don't know!!! I hope you find something. If it was my dd, she wouldn't really notice







. She's just in her own little world right now.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh man, that bites big time jessjoos. I would ship her off to some other activity somewhere but it sounds like that is not an option. I think that if at school no one asks her where her parents are, she'll just be distracted by everyone else's family members enough to not wonder why hers are not there. I am thinking this based on my child of the same age, Miss Sol.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Jessica, :guh. Is there anyone else who could go? A SAH friend? Surely "aunties" would be fine?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Well, maybe she can have some quality time with Grandma 3 since all she's doing is waiting for the furnace guys anyway.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I'd happily contribute to the post count for our thread.

<------------Do you see how close I am?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

elsanne, I took some of your advice today. I folded some laundry. I only made a small dent, but it's less laundry piled up today than yesterday. I also got ds to help me clean up the family room and I vacuumed it. I also got a load of dishes done, but they weren't out of control (yet).

The whole family does better when not surrounded by chaos. I don't really have a supermom issue. I gave that up long ago. But I know I feel better when my surroundings are a little less cluttered and my mental 'to do' list is a little shorter. Plus the mess makes the kids behavior go downhill.

So today is a better day than yesterday. Oh, and even better! Dh had to work late tonight (he's still there, actually) and I didn't yell at my kids in frustration! I didn't do much today, but I feel like I accomplished a lot. And that feels great.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Small victories, Tanya, small victories are everything. Yesterday I went shopping with a friend and her two kids, and my two kids, to a city an hour away from here (Queretaro). We made it. There were so many details and crying and running around. We did it. Then I got home, and decided to bathe the girls, which involves going back to my old apartment 6 blocks away (details on that later. I now have hot running water). At one moment, leaving one house or entering another, I don't remember which, I began to lose-it in the mommy sense, and quickly but shakily got my scheit back together to be rational. Inwardly I screamed, why do these mega-victories in difficult times go unheralded? Why is there no witness to hold my hand and say, WOW girl, nice job there. I know that was hard.
I am driven to prayer, in those moments, and I know now why religion and spirituality are so central to some people's lives.
And JUST HOW VERY HARD it is, physically, mentally, emotionally, to do this job and do it well. I now also understand "momsmyjob" 's mdc handle. She wasn't kidding.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

OK, crisis managed in one way or another. I called Grandma 3 back, and begged her (I was literally in tears) to change the furnace appointment. She agreed to call them this morning and see if they could reschedule, or come later in the day (how hard should that be???) So she is planning to go to Allison's class. If she tells me that they can't reschedule (which I don't expect) then I am prepared to reschedule half a dozen patients so I can go. It's really important to me that someone be there for her. It's probably more important to me than it is to her, but there it is. I worry a little bit that she'd notice everyone else had a "partner". But mostly I feel like even if they don't notice when you aren't there, they DO notice when you are. And she's been getting the shaft, attention-wise, since DS was born. She's very content, so she's easily overlooked in all the commotion of daily living. I'm trying not to take her for granted.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I didn't do much today, but I feel like I accomplished a lot. And that feels great.









yay!! What a great sentiment.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Why is there no witness to hold my hand and say, WOW girl, nice job there. I know that was hard.

Yeah, that, exactly. But WE know it.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Glad that got sorted out Jessica...I'm also trying not to take dd1 for granted, I know how hard it is and sometimes you get flashpoints and it seems that it all hangs on this one event...

Cori - let me know if that little morning speech works. With my dh it actually does! As long as I say the first bit in an appropriately 'relaxed/exhausted' tone of voice!!

Elsane - just popped into your blog and would like to offer sincere thanks for the gratuitous photo









Tanya, so glad to hear there've been some small victories...









Dd had an awful night, and a temperature which scared me shitless, no infant paracetamol in the house (idot! idiot!) I didn't sleep all night, first the rocking then rest of the night feeding, except for one REM in which I dreamt she was talking to me in perfect adult english- can't remember now what she was saying though... she seems OK now - but I'm not...and dh was going away to a conference today that he was really looking forward to...he's going tomorrow but he's really not happy







: and I'm a bit oversensitive here about his priorities...and the whole house etc has obviously gone to pot which just doesn't help anyone's mood...but dd's well, just coldy, and asleep, which is the main thing...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Tanya - so glad you had a better day!! Baby steps...

Elsanne - :guhs I could so relate to what you wrote. Come here anytime you need someone to hold your hand...

Jessica - I hope everything works out with Grandma 3. I would be going just as nuts as you. I also think my ds probably wouldn't care about it as much as *I* do. Let us know how it goes!!

Sandrine - How is your dd today? Major :guhs to you!!

I am quite







:







:







: today. OY!!!! Ds2 was up 13 times last night. I know that because I'm reading NCSS and I'm keeping a log. He is the gassiest gasser to ever gas. Ugh. Then once I had him dressed this morning, he had a huge blowout all over everything. I'm guessing that is why his sleeping was even worse than usual. At one point during the night I was just *sobbing* from pure exhaustion and lovely dh took him from me and brought him into another room to sleep with him. Of course, since I was so wired from the sobbing, it took me over an hour to fall asleep and then ds woke up shortly thereafter anyway. I think my eyes are only half open right now. I can't stand working after a night like that. I just want to collapse.







:

On the bright side, dh was able to get my stuff off my hard drive that died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I owe his, you know, a treat for that one. I'm just DYING to say the word.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

All right! I just saw the thread title. Those June Mamas are BRAGGING that they out chatted us in a week. Oh, it's ON baby! Let's go ladies, we need to kick some June butt!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
All right! I just saw the thread title. Those June Mamas are BRAGGING that they out chatted us in a week. Oh, it's ON baby! Let's go ladies, we need to kick some June butt!


























I'm in!!

What can I talk about?!

I love this website! I want to buy every single toy off of that site.

DS is sleeping on my lap and I feel totally stuck.









How's everyone doing??


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Jessica, I'm so glad that you got things sorted out for your DD. I grew up in a family of 6 kids and whenever we had a day like that for school my parents chose not to go to any of them b/c they could never make it to all of them and miss work etc.

Tanya, small victories are definitely huge on the emotional side of things! If I'm having a really rough time I make a to do list that consists of the smallest things like: brush teeth, eat b-fast, eat lunch, wipe down counters, rinse dishes, put dishes in dishwasher, run dishwasher, change DS's diaper. That way I can cross something off very easily and I feel 100% better b/c of it. Baby steps!

Sarenka and Cori, we're dealing with some sick and sleepless nights here too. I'm up with a cold and DS now has it and he's currently most comfortable sleeping on my chest ... 25 lbs of baby on a congested chest makes for an even more uncomfortable night of sleeplessness (but at least one of us is sleeping this way).

BTW, cori, I loved your phrase: He is the gassiest gasser to ever gas!

June mamas are so on ... I'm a competative freak, so let's get that count up!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Cori







- 13 times!!!!!!!
feeling the exhaustion...but I don't have to go to work. You are a superhero - just remember that!!
The worst thing is counting the times, I remember doing that with dd1 in an attempt to make myself feel better - I thought it couldn't be as bad as it seemed and it was worse!!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Cori: 13 times is a lot and I thought getting up six times in one night was a lot. I suppose it doesn't really help to say "this too shall pass?" Just know I am thinking of you and hoping the sleep gets longer everynight


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks guys!







I swear if it wasn't for emergen-c, I'd be laying under my desk passed out. I should be a paid spokesperson for them.

Let's hope for a better night since he pooped today!!!!!







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sarenka and Cori ~ speedy healing to all and hoping for a restful night soon!

Jessica ~ So glad it is looking like it will work out with Grandma 3. I understand your desire for your dd to have someone there. We had Grandparents Day at ds's school earlier in the year and dh's grandmother was sick, so I couldn't go get her and bring her, but I made sure that the dd's and I were there so he'd have someone present.

elsanne ~ I also find myself relying on prayer in the most heated moments. Sometimes it's just a quicky while I down some rescue remedy







and other times it takes longer.

So, who was it that mentioned hair loss?







My hair heard you. It is suddenly coming out by the handful.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I'm just DYING to say the word.






























We need a zippered lip smilie. Just for _that_ word.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

:
what about this???


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr;6532130I love [URL="http://playstoretoys.com"*
this[/URL] website! I want to buy every single toy off of that site.


OOH I love it!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

sunshinestarr - I just spent a few minutes browsing that site and am in love







.

As for those June mamas....I say bring it on.







My post count is almost there, and there's no better place than right here.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 







I'm in!!

What can I talk about?!

I love this website! I want to buy every single toy off of that site.

DS is sleeping on my lap and I feel totally stuck.









How's everyone doing??

Now I'm in trouble, that's a great site. I just ordered some things from Rosie Hippos yesterday for Logan. This site looks like it has a lot of the same things.

I know what you mean about the baby sleeping on your lap. With the RSV, I can't let Logan lie flat. That means either holding him or a nap in his car seat. The doctor wants him upright all the time to help him breathe better.

What is everyone getting the baby for Christmas/Hanukkah/holidays?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

There's also these:








:























this one because that's the "general area"


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

ahem.

<------------------------
















:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I might be partial to the censored one since that is technically true...

As for Christmas for us, I'm barely giving him anything. is that bad? He won't remember, LOL. I had Aidan get him some cloth blocks. I got him a couple of wooden toys, a nobby ball and I also bought a couple of board books and that's it...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

WOOHOO TANYA!!!!!!!!!!!!















:









(shamelessly adding to my own post count)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
She's very content, so she's easily overlooked in all the commotion of daily living. I'm trying not to take her for granted.


Awwwww, I am so glad you are her mommy. Nice job there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
GAs long as I say the first bit in an appropriately 'relaxed/exhausted' tone of voice!!

Elsane - just popped into your blog and would like to offer sincere thanks for the gratuitous photo









Dd had an awful night, and a temperature which scared me shitless, no infant paracetamol in the house (idot! idiot!) I didn't sleep all night

Aw, Sarenka. Sorry about the sicky bebe. I hope tonight is better, keep us posted. You're welcome for the gratuitous photo








The first comment I quoted there: no wonder your dh refers to your "tone of voice"!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Elsanne - :guhs I could so relate to what you wrote. Come here anytime you need someone to hold your hand...

. He is the gassiest gasser to ever gas. Ugh. Then once I had him dressed this morning, he had a huge blowout all over everything.

I think I owe his, you know, a treat for that one. I'm just DYING to say the word.






























First--thanks. Second--bummah!!! Gassy poop blowout. Ugh.
Third--you owe his WHAT? Something like this?-->









*oh, naughty, naughty me!!*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I'm up with a cold and DS now has it and he's currently most comfortable sleeping on my chest ... 25 lbs of baby on a congested chest makes for an even more uncomfortable night of sleeplessness (but at least one of us is sleeping this way).

Awww. 25 pounds??? Jeeez. Amara has her 4 mo visit today (actually she's almost 4.5 mos.) but last visit she was at 14.5 lbs!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Thanks guys!







I swear if it wasn't for emergen-c, I'd be laying under my desk passed out. I should be a paid spokesperson for them.

Let's hope for a better night since he pooped today!!!!!







:

I am so glad he pooped! And I agree--emergen-c rocks my socks!!! I have to buy it in big amts and bring it down here with me or ask someone to.

To market, to market, to buy a fat pig...actually Tuesday Market is full of just about everything you can imagine, typical Latin American market scene! Very fun and exhausting and stimulating and overwhelming.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Happy dance of joy for 1000 posts! I still have quite a ways to go.

As for Christmas gifts for DS, I plan on going to a consignment sale and wrapping up some things I find there. This is a sale where things have to be in great condition, so I figure things will be almost new!







: We were planning on getting a DVD player for the car for DS so that our 10 hour trip at Christmas would be easier, but my MIL said she'd buy it for him ... so I'm letting her (saves us lots of $$$). Since DS is so young, I don't feel like I have to get him anything big, KWIM? The DVD player is more for DH's and my sanity than anything else!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

TANYA!!! Wahooo one thousand posts! That makes you a seen-yer-member!!!

You would not believe the quantity of great things that status brings you.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Christmas gifts--I kind of impulsively bought my 2.5 year old miss Sol a fabulous bed! It is an IKEA style thing I got at Sam's Club (the trip to Queretaro) that is a raised bed with railing and a slide, and underneath a curtained little play area. The slide has a fabric tower thing. SUPER FRICCIN CUTE. I bought it more for my inner child than for her and she LOVES it. I justified it many ways:
-christmas
-nice transition from cosleeping, although I'm in no rush
-amara will use it later
-a place for sol to get away from amara later on when amara is a crawler
-my dad offered to pitch in for it

oh, myriad justifications have I!!


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Congrats Tanya!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Third--you owe his WHAT? Something like this?-->









*oh, naughty, naughty me!!*

Awww. 25 pounds??? Jeeez. Amara has her 4 mo visit today (actually she's almost 4.5 mos.) but last visit she was at 14.5 lbs!























about foot in *ahem* mouth!

As for the 25 lb 4 1/2 mo old, thats somewhat of an estimate. 3 wks ago at his 4mo appt he was 22lbs, so I'm guessing that with weight gain plus diaper plus PJs, he's pushing 25 lbs. I'm developing biceps of steel and producing nuthin' but cream!


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I might be partial to the censored one since that is technically true...

As for Christmas for us, I'm barely giving him anything. is that bad? He won't remember, LOL. I had Aidan get him some cloth blocks. I got him a couple of wooden toys, a nobby ball and I also bought a couple of board books and that's it...

Nope, not bad. We aren't spending a ton this year. But, I have to get him some stuff or the dds will FLIP OUT! I went on the Rosie Hippos site and got him a maple ring rattle, an organic baby doll, a little push car thing with a handle he can hold, a rattle ball and a board book called, "Breastmilk Makes My Tummy Yummy." I couldn't resist that one! My SIL is due any time now and I bought her baby one too. That's about it, just a few little things he will like to play with.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

elsanne ~ those loft beds are so cool. Ds has the bigger of the two kids rooms, and he doesn't want to give it up in a couple years. So I showed him cool loft beds that I said he could get when he moves to the smaller room. With a bed like that, he'll still have floor space to play. Then the dd's can share the larger room.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I must say, I can't keep up. The last 2 times I've posted there have been 3 others who post simultaneously! June mamas have no chance!

shamelessly boosting our post count


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

First--thanks. Second--bummah!!! Gassy poop blowout. Ugh.
Third--you owe his WHAT? Something like this?-->









*oh, naughty, naughty me!!*


OMG! Are you going to come cleanup my monitor? it's full of water!!!







:







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Elsanne - loved your personal ad on your blog!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Go Tanya!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! All I did was go to work for 4 hours.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 







:
what about this???

I kind of like that one. It's understated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
ahem.

<------------------------
















:

























WHoooooHHHoooooO!!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
*oh, naughty, naughty me!!*

You're worse than I previously gave you credit for.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
TANYA!!! Wahooo one thousand posts! That makes you a seen-yer-member!!!

(you know what "member" is a synonym for, right?)

OK off to lunch with my MIL. Catch y'all later


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Huhuhuhuh... She said.. "member."

hehehehehehheh


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's my latest frustration. I have lost all my PGcy weight plus 5 lbs. I'm mostly back in to my pre-PG clothes, but, things have been re-arranged and I'm still bigger than I was pre-PGcy! I want to start working out again, but how when during the day DS is clingy and the evenings and weekends are family time when DH is home. Any good workout tips or should I get used to my new "motherly" body?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
Huhuhuhuh... She said.. "member."

hehehehehehheh









That's how all that







talk started last month.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

My! are we chatty today? I can't keep up.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Let see:

x-mas. Dd3 is getting dd1 and dd2 stuff and clothes. We don't have lots of $$ this yr because it's all going to dh's car for a new exhaust system.














And he needs his car to go to work and i want to keep the van so i can get out of the house. We have been stuck here for the past 3wks and i can see what's it's doing to dd2 and I.







:

I hurt my toes at lunch and they still hurt after 30min. OUCH!!!!! I hope i didn't break them.









Congrats, Tanya for making it at 1000posts.

sewaneecook~ Wow!! 25lbs already!! Dd3 is only about 16lbs. Great milk!!!

About the clothes and exercise, well do what you can when you can. I know that from what i hear and read that you don't need to do 1hr of exercise but you can do 5min here and there and still get what you need.

Cori~ So sorry to hear you got up 13times with ds. dd1 did the same when she was about 12-15mths old but all within 1.5hr. It's so tiring getting up and not understand why or what they need. :guh

Well that all i remember so i'll post again later.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

oh, dd1 is doing better. She barely had a fever this morning but i kept her home anyways. Now she is driving me







:. Tomorrow for sure, i'm sending her to school.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

hey ladies. just need to vent here. y'all know we brought ds home from guatemala at 6 mos in april. well, since we moved, we had to get a new ped obviously. i've been waiting for the records to transfer and today was finally the appt-kevin is 1.5 mos overdue for his 12 month visit and seth is scheduled for his 4 mo visit on thurs.

our old ped was very openminded about the adoption and very upbeat all along about kevin's health and just had a great attitude. this new guy was all gloomy about how the docs in other countries lie about shots and bloodwork etc. and is saying we need to start all over with newborn vax and do a bunch of bloodwork including hep a and b and hiv and poo tests to check for parasites and blah blah. i was like well, he's very healthy, no problems, he's lived with us for 7 months now, we have his records from before-he was in foster care, not an orphanage. and he totally just tsk'd me and shook his head and acted like i was the worst mom in the world and i'm putting seth in danger cuz what if kevin is infected with foreign germs blah. omg, we were there waiting for 2.5hrs w/2 babies (thank goodness i brought seth with cuz he would've starved at home). i just don't know what to do and i'm all







:

no flames about vax, ok. that's really not what this is about-this guy's attitude was from hell and he comes highly recommended. i'm afraid to cancel seth's appt and get him all off schedule/but i don't want to go back there...i just hate getting talked down to and i'm really not used to being treated that way since our old doc was so great.
ack. no one slept here last night so we are all exhausted. what a morning!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Kelly: find a new dr. You so don't need that kind of treatment.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Let see:

x-mas. Dd3 is getting dd1 and dd2 stuff and clothes. We don't have lots of $$ this yr

We're in the same position this year, and the baby was born with a huge box of baby toys I've kept from the other dc. She has more than a babe needs. I think I'm going to make her something special for Christmas. I made dd1 a homemade "Taggie" that she still loves. I was going to make the same thing for the baby.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
oh, dd1 is doing better. She barely had a fever this morning but i kept her home anyways. Now she is driving me







:. Tomorrow for sure, i'm sending her to school.



















Kelly, sorry that doctor treated you like that. Fire him and find another pediatrician who is respectful. There's not enough space in the exam room for you and his ego.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Here's my latest frustration. I have lost all my PGcy weight plus 5 lbs. I'm mostly back in to my pre-PG clothes, but, things have been re-arranged and I'm still bigger than I was pre-PGcy! I want to start working out again, but how when during the day DS is clingy and the evenings and weekends are family time when DH is home. Any good workout tips or should I get used to my new "motherly" body?

Both. Get used to your body because it will never be *exactly* the same. But maybe you can get some workouts in that involve the baby? I have a Kathy Smith pg one that has a postnatal workout with the baby. Have I done it? NO. But it is there, LOL!! Also, remember it took 9 months to get that way - give yourself at least 9 months after as well. Things do settle back in...though my feet are still 1 full size bigger since my pg with the first. I was petrified it would happen again. Thank gawd it didn't.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
(you know what "member" is a synonym for, right?)















































Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
no flames about vax, ok. that's really not what this is about-this guy's attitude was from hell and he comes highly recommended. i'm afraid to cancel seth's appt and get him all off schedule/but i don't want to go back there...i just hate getting talked down to and i'm really not used to being treated that way since our old doc was so great.
ack. no one slept here last night so we are all exhausted. what a morning!

Do not go back. Period. The guy is a jerk, vaxing or not. Couldn't it be dangerous to redo those vaxes? That would worry me. What about going to the tribal area in Finding Your Tribe for your state and looking/asking for ped referrals? It took me 4 tries with my first ds to find a ped I liked.

Oh my peter....


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
this new guy was all gloomy about how the docs in other countries lie about shots and bloodwork etc. and is saying we need to start all over with newborn vax and do a bunch of bloodwork including hep a and b and hiv and poo tests to check for parasites and blah blah. i was like well, he's very healthy, no problems, he's lived with us for 7 months now, we have his records from before-he was in foster care, not an orphanage. and he totally just tsk'd me and shook his head and acted like i was the worst mom in the world and i'm putting seth in danger cuz what if kevin is infected with foreign germs blah.

Of course no flames about vax. BUT I would be really really really concerned about double-dosing. If the ped is that concerned then he should check blood titres or something, rather than redoing all the shots. That's a LOT of extra shots, if Kevin is up to date so far. Don't the majority of them get done before 12 mos? (I could check the schedule but it's not right in front of me














I could see how he might be interested in checking for parasites, and if you want to do it there's no harm in getting the information, but overall, I agree with what everyone else has said so far:

FIRE HIM!! You should not be treated that way.







sounds like an exhausting day!


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

:guhs to all the mamas who aren't getting sleep and/or have sick kiddos!!

Cori, you have my sympathy. 13 times? I think DS is usually up about 5-6 times a night, but as of yet I"ve been too exhausted to actually keep track. Biggest problem lately is that he's decided the day starts at 4 or 5 a.m. 5 isn't so bad, since then I just drive DH in to the hopsital (he's usually there by 5:45 or so). But I do wish Ezra would sleep until 6 or 7.

Kelly, definitely get a new doc! If your DS is healthy, and your previous ped was happy with his current status, why would you spend time and money doing all sorts of unnecessary tests? Not to mention putting your little boy through all of that. I agree that it would make a lot more sense to test for titers, if the doc insists on doing anything and you don't want a new ped.

I'm







at the







: talk here









Today we went to visit my old job. It was great to see my former coworkers, and they enjoyed playing with Ezra. They also gave us an incredibly nice gift--a nice big gift certificate to Gymboree. Ezra is going to own basically the entire stock of Gymboree soon; my grandmother also bought him a ton of clothes from there. It's great, though, because the pants fit really well over CDs. Ezra had trouble napping there, even in the wrap, because there were so many people around, so hopefully his current nap will be a nice long one.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

oh he is so fired. and yes i worry about the double-vax so our first step if any would be to check the titres. we are working on finding another doc & hopefully they'll agree with our old doc and go with the medical records we have for ds. man, what a jerk that guy was today. he didn't interact w/kevin at all, didn't ask me any questions (like is he walking, talking whatever), didn't tell me anything like his hgt/wht, heart sounds good, whatever).


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Tanya, woohoo 1000!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Here's my latest frustration. I have lost all my PGcy weight plus 5 lbs. I'm mostly back in to my pre-PG clothes, but, things have been re-arranged and I'm still bigger than I was pre-PGcy! I want to start working out again, but how when during the day DS is clingy and the evenings and weekends are family time when DH is home. Any good workout tips or should I get used to my new "motherly" body?

I'm taking a butt-kicking mom and baby fitness class. We wear the babies in carriers for the bulk of the class. It is a great workout, and is a fun activity with DS. It's only in Canada, but there is also a DVD. (BTW, the founder, Andrea, mentioned at our last class that she is looking to branch out into the states.) Here is the link:

http://www.fitmomcanada.com/

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Of course no flames about vax. BUT I would be really really really concerned about double-dosing. If the ped is that concerned then he should check blood titers or something, rather than redoing all the shots.









:


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Oh, a mom and baby fitness class sounds awesome. I want to get back into running (it's been so long since I ran a race, it's sad), but it's next to impossible to find the time, and winter is coming along with icy sidewalks and streets. I'm actually also below my pre-preg weight, and technically underweight, but I just feel better when I'm exercising. We have an elliptical trainer, but our landlord refuses to fix our disgusting basement that keeps getting flooded, which is the only place we can put the elliptical, so the air isn't really fit for exercising down there.

In the interest of boosting the thread's post count







, here's a q for Maria: is your screen name pi as in the Greek letter/number? And how do you pronounce it? I've always pronounced it "pie" like the food, but DH pronounces it "pee" like...well, like pee


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
he didn't interact w/kevin at all, didn't ask me any questions (like is he walking, talking whatever), didn't tell me anything like his hgt/wht, heart sounds good, whatever).









Oh, see, now that's just WRONG. Wrong, wrong, wrong. How's he supposed to evaluate Kevin if he doesn't talk to him?? That's beyond awful. And everybody wants to know how their babe is growing - I'd be p!$$#& if my ped didn't give me the stats.





















I'd be steamed. I'm glad you're leaving.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Oh, see, now that's just WRONG. Wrong, wrong, wrong. How's he supposed to evaluate Kevin if he doesn't talk to him?? That's beyond awful. And everybody wants to know how their babe is growing - I'd be p!$$#& if my ped didn't give me the stats.





















I'd be steamed. I'm glad you're leaving.









:

I have a dr who is trying to push vax on us. Well, he's not going to win. I want to delay it and he's not really accepting it.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

i have officially established the cutest sound i have ever heard: ds singing along to opera.

recently, he has been singing with us when we sing to him or when he hears music on the radio. my pianist neighbour just lent me a cd i liked when i was at her place a while back ... it's bringing out a whole new quality in ds' range.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Maria, sounds like you have a budding singer on your hands! How wonderfully cute. What types of things are done in the workout class/video you gave the link to? I have a couple videos that just aren't cutting it ... very low impact and don't do anything to tone. Not good when I'm quickly developing cellulite on my thighs for the first time ever!







: If the video is as good as the class, I may put that on my Christmas wish list!

Kelly- I definitely suggest asking in the FYT section about a ped. I found a GREAT one that way. She's caring, interacts really well with DS, and she's supportive of my methods of mothering.


----------



## Heather_in_LasVega (Oct 19, 2005)

OMG you ladies are posting up a storm!







:

fenwickmama - Wanted to pipe in that I got a great referral for a Ped from my midwife - well I had found his name on a list of Ped that supported delayed and selective vax - But she was able to confirm that he was good!

So maybe hit up a midwife or two in the area and see who they recommend!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
What types of things are done in the workout class/video you gave the link to? I have a couple videos that just aren't cutting it ... very low impact and don't do anything to tone. Not good when I'm quickly developing cellulite on my thighs for the first time ever!







:

I'm not sure. I got the DVD recently but since I have the actual classes to attend, I haven't tried it yet. If it's anything like the classes, it's a lot of combination stuff, e.g. squats and bicep curls, lunges and shoulder flys, etc., then some ab work (usually with the baby as resistance) and the class always ends with a fun song/game or two for the babies.

I skipped the class today for the first time because I just wasn't feeling up to it, so I suppose I should make up for it by doing the DVD in the next day or two. I'll let you know what I think.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
In the interest of boosting the thread's post count







, here's a q for Maria: is your screen name pi as in the Greek letter/number? And how do you pronounce it? I've always pronounced it "pie" like the food, but DH pronounces it "pee" like...well, like pee

















You are correct. It's a reference to the number pi. (See the clever senior title? I thought about putting something about how it's a transcendental number -- one better than irrational! -- but decided that was just too nerdy.







)

Elsanne,







:


----------



## cjcolorado (Apr 5, 2005)

OMG, I have missed out on some serious chatting here--four things, censorship, what a dangerous bunch! I can't hope to catch up! Boys are having a crazy, awake, cranky, hungry, screechy day here and have both just crashed for a decent nap. Am hoping to find some peace while surfing and catching up.
There is hope for my sanity in the near future--my dh has said he'd watch all the kids while I go to a weekly yoga class that I used to attend. Saturday's the first one. I so can't wait!
As for Christmas, I have no idea what to get for the boys, if anything. For my dd I'm going up to the Little Colorado outlet in Denver and getting her a play kitchen. I hatched a sinister plan that worked--I had Rosie Hippo's catalogs sent to both sets of grandparents. My MIL called the other day and mentioned that she'd gotten some sort of wood toys catalog in the mail that seemed to be the sort of stuff I liked to buy for the kids and she asked if it would be a good idea to get their Christmas presents from there. Heh, heh, heh....
Sewanee, I seriously can't believe your kiddo is 25lbs!!! That's a little less than my two put together!
Fenwickmama, I hope you can find another decent ped. If the one you had is n't giving you basic information or evaluating your kid, I wonder what else he'd overlook or blow off?
The boys had their 4 mo check up on Halloween and charmed the pants off the NP we saw. There was a med student in the room who was evaluating Sam and as she was poking around his, um, nether regions, started to ask me, while beginning to demonstrate, if I retract him. Fortunately, the NP, a bystanding pediatrician who came by to say hello to the boys and I all yelled, "DON'T DO THAT!!!" She jumped about 4 feet out of her skin and learned a valuable lesson that day...
Well, I hear a low whine emerging from the other side of the room....let the games begin again***heavy sigh***


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I JUST realized a totally random thing about myself that you all might find interesting, but that nobody would ever guess. It's kinda personal, though, and not something I would share with just anybody. Some might find it gross. So I don't know...and it might open up another can of worms...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, and I started my most successful thread EVER!! Come take a look, and have a laugh! Tanya already visited







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Jessica ~ do tell! I don't think there's anything you could share that is more gross than anything my kids have already exposed me to.

Maria ~ that sounds so sweet!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Holy! 21 pages~ I feel overwhelmed!







:

I don't have time right now to read but I wanted to say HI, and I hope no one forgot about us! We finally got settled into our new house in maine and I should be getting a laptop soon. My husband has the computer at his shop so I almost never get time on it.

Hope everyone is doing well and if I missed something astounding please pm me! I missed you all!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Good lord. There is no way I can keep up with you ladies now. Glad we're kicking some June butt though









I'm feeling a bit censored lately. I'm reminded of the Austin Powers thing:

Radar Operator: Colonel, you better have a look at this radar.
Colonel: What is it, son?
Radar Operator: I don't know, sir, but it looks like a giant...
Jet Pilot: Dick. Dick, take a look out of starboard.
Co-Pilot: Oh my God, it looks like a huge...
Bird-Watching Woman: Pecker.
Bird-Watching Man: Ooh, Where?
Bird-Watching Woman: Over there. What sort of bird is that? Wait, it's not a woodpecker, it looks like someone's...
Army Sergeant: Privates. We have reports of an unidentified flying object. It has a long, smooth shaft, complete with...
Baseball Umpire: Two balls.








:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I JUST realized a totally random thing about myself that you all might find interesting, but that nobody would ever guess. It's kinda personal, though, and not something I would share with just anybody. Some might find it gross. So I don't know...and it might open up another can of worms...

You big tease. Now we have to know!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Third--you owe his WHAT? Something like this?-->









Or maybe a little of this :nana:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi April! Just jump in whenever you can. You too, cjcolorado!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Oh my peter....









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 

Elsanne,







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjcolorado* 
Well, I hear a low whine emerging from the other side of the room....let the games begin again***heavy sigh***

This is an apt description. Yahoo for the Yoga! enjoy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I JUST realized a totally random thing about myself that you all might find interesting, but that nobody would ever guess. It's kinda personal, though, and not something I would share with just anybody. Some might find it gross. So I don't know...and it might open up another can of worms...

Oooooh tantalizing!!! Do tell! From your description it sounds like you are smearing menstrual blood on your face for better skin or something. I only thought of that because that's the last thing someone told me about themselves, kinda personal, some might find it gross, so it fits the bill. I can think of other things I mayn't mention here, however. So since you have already been chastised by ms. mods, I bet it's not that.
And yes, I am worse than you previously gave me credit for!







Whyever in the world would I stay with Viet if I didn't, yknow, see SOMETHING of value in the relationship?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quag--TELL me you didn't recite that passage by heart. Or if you did,









And have y'all noticed the new funny smilie?


----------



## cjcolorado (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Good lord. There is no way I can keep up with you ladies now. Glad we're kicking some June butt though









I'm feeling a bit censored lately. I'm reminded of the Austin Powers thing:

Radar Operator: Colonel, you better have a look at this radar.
Colonel: What is it, son?
Radar Operator: I don't know, sir, but it looks like a giant...
Jet Pilot: Dick. Dick, take a look out of starboard.
Co-Pilot: Oh my God, it looks like a huge...
Bird-Watching Woman: Pecker.
Bird-Watching Man: Ooh, Where?
Bird-Watching Woman: Over there. What sort of bird is that? Wait, it's not a woodpecker, it looks like someone's...
Army Sergeant: Privates. We have reports of an unidentified flying object. It has a long, smooth shaft, complete with...
Baseball Umpire: Two balls.








:

You big tease. Now we have to know!

Or maybe a little of this :nana:










OMG, I think I'm gonna die!!!







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

Or maybe a little of this :nana:


oh my goodness gracious, I'm literally














here, trying not to wake the baby!

Yeah what's with the BFing icon smiley? I mean it's a great icon, but I don't quite know how we'd use it in everyday conversation, ya know?









I have so much cleaning to do before Friday. I hope DS is in a good mood tomorrow so I can get stuff done.

I should go to sleep. Only I don't really want to.


----------



## cjcolorado (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
From your description it sounds like you are smearing menstrual blood on your face for better skin or something.


That totally reminds me that my FIL met a friend's wife this weekend who he swore looked like she was no older than 30--turns out she's 55! Anyway, apparently her beauty secret was told to her by a native American medicine man 20 years ago and she's been doing it every day....She soaks a cotton ball in her FMU mid-stream and coats her face with it! Bizarre....
Anyway, on to your regularly scheduled chat...


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Yeah what's with the BFing icon smiley? I mean it's a great icon, but I don't quite know how we'd use it in everyday conversation, ya know?









Mothering ran a contest to develop a bfing icon. That one won. I'm going to use it as my new nak smilie, since it's there and handy.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Hi April!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

:







:







:







:
Oh, my! Quit! The baby's sleeping on me as I type! Shh! You'll wake her.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

Or maybe a little of this :nana:










Oh, ok. I'll play. After elsanne's post earlier, I was thinking this







was appropriate, but didn't want to put us that far in the gutter. But since we're already here, well....

We are so walking a fine line.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Just popping in to say







before they turn the electricity off as they are every morning until 2pm this week- really convenient especially as our water comes from an electric pump!!
dd is better!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

In mundane, baby-related news: my hair is falling out now too! And, Amara is quite close to sitting up! At her 4 mo check yesterday she weighed almost 14 lbs. Actually I can't remember if it was almost 14 or almost 15. Anyway, peanuts compared to some of the sumo wrestlers on here.









We've started using the johnny jump up and she really likes it. Her sister likes having her upright, at her level.

Sol was very advanced developmentally, sitting up alone at 4 m 1 wk, and walked early too.

uh oh...cries from downstairs...


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

What? No electricity all morning? Wow, that is definitely not cool.

Maria, I knew about the contest, I just thought it was funny to have it as a smiley. But you're right, it works well as a nak smiley. I wonder if we could have a convo in all smileys. Like especially while nak with only one hand available--just click on the smileys.

I'm starting to feel like I need a break. I hate feeling this way. Mothers aren't supposed to want a break from their babies. It's just so unending, around-the-clock. I'm having trouble getting up in the morning not just because I'm tired, but because I don't want to face the day







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh dear gawd, you girls are so much fun!! Much love to Quag and Tanya with your







minds! Quag, I bow to you (can't find the smilie at them moment) for being able to recite Austin Powers. Classic.

A big ole







to Cindi and April and Heather and any others pooping in to say hello. LOL, I'm keeping that typo because it cracks me up.

JESSICA - you tease. This is like the Friday episode of General Hospital where I have to wait the weekend to see the resolution to the cliffhanger.







DO TELL?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Good morning everyone,

DD3 woke up at 7am, *yawn* I'm not a morning person. But i had to be up to get dd1 ready for her bus for school.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
I'm starting to feel like I need a break. I hate feeling this way. Mothers aren't supposed to want a break from their babies. It's just so unending, around-the-clock. I'm having trouble getting up in the morning not just because I'm tired, but because I don't want to face the day







:









'aren't supposed to' fits just about every real feeling doesn't it. It's hard. This is your first baby, right? That really can seem never ending, I honestly felt that would be my life forever, that was just who my baby 'was'...and now I'm mourning every second of babyhood passing because I know it's actually no time at all.... not to dismiss your feelings....

fak - if anyone remembers what that means! now it's cak - crying at keyboard, must go -


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

"cak"







:

MamaTigress, you are quite mistaken that mothers are not supposed to want breaks. I was just telling some friends that I think I'm ready to stop dragging Amara around with me wherever I go...the physical work of caring for a baby is quite a lot, then the emotional and mental of not caring for yourself, compound any other stressors in there, and MAMA NEEDS A BREAK. One in the morning, and one in the evening--that's just about perfect.

Here's a good read on the subject: "If Only I were a Better Mother", by...? too far (downstairs) to check but I will if anyone is super interested. Melissa Gayle SomeLastName.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
I'm starting to feel like I need a break. I hate feeling this way. Mothers aren't supposed to want a break from their babies. It's just so unending, around-the-clock. I'm having trouble getting up in the morning not just because I'm tired, but because I don't want to face the day







:

I think everybody wants a break at some point! A baby is a wonderful and miraculous thing, but your life has changed at least a little! Is there any way you could get a "break" of some kind, even if the babe is with you? I've found that getting out of the house is really helpful.
 






to you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
fak - if anyone remembers what that means! now it's cak - crying at keyboard, must go -

and soon it will be SAK - smacking at keyboard.

OK, here's my little secret.
I have a third nipple







It looks just like a small mole, and that's what I always thought it was. After DD2 was born, I went to my sister's wedding and at some point while we were changing my sister said, "Hey, you have a third nipple too!" Turns out all four of us do. Well I didn't give it all that much thought, but I've found out recently that if I squeeze it MILK COMES OUT.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

Radar Operator: Colonel, you better have a look at this radar.
Colonel: What is it, son?
Radar Operator: I don't know, sir, but it looks like a giant...
Jet Pilot: Dick. Dick, take a look out of starboard.
Co-Pilot: Oh my God, it looks like a huge...
Bird-Watching Woman: Pecker.
Bird-Watching Man: Ooh, Where?
Bird-Watching Woman: Over there. What sort of bird is that? Wait, it's not a woodpecker, it looks like someone's...
Army Sergeant: Privates. We have reports of an unidentified flying object. It has a long, smooth shaft, complete with...
Baseball Umpire: Two balls.










:

I love this. I'm impressed you can quote it!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
I'm starting to feel like I need a break. I hate feeling this way. Mothers aren't supposed to want a break from their babies. It's just so unending, around-the-clock. I'm having trouble getting up in the morning not just because I'm tired, but because I don't want to face the day







:

We all need breaks. That's how for me anyways, i get t obe the parent i want to be. Even if it's a little break of 30min, it's better than none. I take breaks everyday when dh is home. It could last up to 15min or most times 1hrs. I take them usually when dd3 is sleeping her 3rd nap.

Quote:

MamaTigress, you are quite mistaken that mothers are not supposed to want breaks. I was just telling some friends that I think I'm ready to stop dragging Amara around with me wherever I go...the physical work of caring for a baby is quite a lot, then the emotional and mental of not caring for yourself, compound any other stressors in there, and MAMA NEEDS A BREAK. One in the morning, and one in the evening--that's just about perfect.

Ditto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I think everybody wants a break at some point! A baby is a wonderful and miraculous thing, but your life has changed at least a little! Is there any way you could get a "break" of some kind, even if the babe is with you? I've found that getting out of the house is really helpful.







to you.

Ditto here too.

Quote:

OK, here's my little secret.
I have a third nipple







It looks just like a small mole, and that's what I always thought it was. After DD2 was born, I went to my sister's wedding and at some point while we were changing my sister said, "Hey, you have a third nipple too!" Turns out all four of us do. Well I didn't give it all that much thought, but I've found out recently that if I squeeze it MILK COMES OUT.








I think that's cool.

I'll tell a secret too. I have no bellybutton.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
I'm starting to feel like I need a break. I hate feeling this way. Mothers aren't supposed to want a break from their babies. It's just so unending, around-the-clock. I'm having trouble getting up in the morning not just because I'm tired, but because I don't want to face the day







:

Does that mean mothers aren't supposed to be human? Crap. I can't compete with robots.







Seriously, I don't know anyone who doesn't feel like they need a break sometimes. I was at the end of my rope last night ... DS had had a hard day, and therefore, so had I. My DH plays volleyball on Tuesday night and last night was just not the night for him to not be home.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
and soon it will be SAK - smacking at keyboard.

DS already does this when we're nakking. he flings his arm out wildly and hits the keyboard. a few weeks ago he sent an email. I changed my shortcuts in my email client after that.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OK, here's my little secret.
I have a third nipple







It looks just like a small mole, and that's what I always thought it was. After DD2 was born, I went to my sister's wedding and at some point while we were changing my sister said, "Hey, you have a third nipple too!" Turns out all four of us do. Well I didn't give it all that much thought, but I've found out recently that if I squeeze it MILK COMES OUT.










That's awesome!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I'll tell a secret too. I have no bellybutton.

How does that work? Did you have surgery or something?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
I'm starting to feel like I need a break. I hate feeling this way. Mothers aren't supposed to want a break from their babies. It's just so unending, around-the-clock. I'm having trouble getting up in the morning not just because I'm tired, but because I don't want to face the day







:

I ditto what others have said. It is completely unrealistic for one to not want a break. I'm sad you feel this way. :guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OK, here's my little secret.
I have a third nipple







It looks just like a small mole, and that's what I always thought it was. After DD2 was born, I went to my sister's wedding and at some point while we were changing my sister said, "Hey, you have a third nipple too!" Turns out all four of us do. Well I didn't give it all that much thought, but I've found out recently that if I squeeze it MILK COMES OUT.









Like Chandler on Friends...is it also the source of your superpowers??







Honestly, I don't find that really gross, weird, whatever. I think it is more common than people think. I love that milk comes out, LOL.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I'll tell a secret too. I have no bellybutton.

Interesting! How did that happen....


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Is it pathetic that ds2 "only" woke 6 times last night so I feel pretty good today?







:







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OK, here's my little secret.
I have a third nipple







It looks just like a small mole, and that's what I always thought it was. After DD2 was born, I went to my sister's wedding and at some point while we were changing my sister said, "Hey, you have a third nipple too!" Turns out all four of us do. Well I didn't give it all that much thought, but I've found out recently that if I squeeze it MILK COMES OUT.









Is that all? Now here I thought it would be really juicy (no pun intended). I have a friend who also has a third nipple, so I guess the shock value has worn off. Also, I read a book called Clinical Lactation or something like that. Anyway, lots of pics of abnormalites, and trust me when I say there are worse things that could go on with your breasts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Is it pathetic that ds2 "only" woke 6 times last night so I feel pretty good today?







:







:

Like they told me...baby steps. I didn't take any baby steps yesterday and it shows. I told dh that since we're broke anyway, this weekend is a clean fest. We both work really well together when we do it. So hopefully it'll only take a couple hours to get this place in normal condition. Not spotless, but normal. There's just less anxiety all around.

Did someone mention a break?







I'm in. Sometimes I just want to be able to pee without having someone need something on the other side of the door. It would be so nice if we could all just leave the older dc with our dh's and meet for a couple hours at a coffee shop, bookstore, or whereever we can relax, nurse our babes, and get some "me" time. Surely ya'll are just as much fun IRL! I have found that even if I take the baby with me somewhere grown-up to be around other grown-ups that it fills my tank fairly well. Sometimes a break just consists of getting a nice, hot bath *alone* with enough time to shave my legs. I was on the verge last week of joining the hairy mamas tribe until I managed to get some time to shave.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

One more thing, when my dd1 was a babe, I read a book called The Hidden Feelings of Motherhood. The author's name escapes me, but I found it very interesting. It's not so much practical advice for what to do about these feelings we get, but it gave me an understanding of them and the awareness that I'm not the only one.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I hear you on needing a break. With dd1, I never really felt like that. I just toted her around. But when she got closer to one and stopped taking naps well, I think that's kinda when it hit. But now with 2 babies, it seems like someone also needs something. And of course, they do, they're babies. My current frustration is naptime/bedtime with my 2yo. She hates going to bed. Not that she hates her bad or anything, she just hates going to sleep. I think everybody was asleep before her last night. We all sleep in the same room. I was really frustrated on Monday. I had dd2 sleeping nicely in the living room in the pack and play and I was sitting with dd1 who was finally falling asleep and my aunt started banging stuff around in the living room and tossing toys off the end table and then she started banging on a bag of ice to break it up. Knowing Mattie was crashed a few feet away. I was so mad. I thought I was finally gonna have an overlapping few minutes. SHe's licky Mattie is so good-natured. Emma would have been pissed when she was 4 mo at somebody doing that. Mattie is such a sweet girl. I hope she doesn't get bullied because of it. I usually stay up till 1 or 2 folding laundry and picking up. I can't not straighten up because we live with my aunt. I'm so much more exhausted than when either of my girls were small. Mattie sleeps beautifully and I'm still not getting enough sleep. I'm also wondering, ho wmany times do you guys get asked "Does the baby sleep through the night yet?" I've said to someone recently that I'm not sure, she's usually asleep when I wake up in the night. I do know she wakes up, b ut I don't know when or how often or how much. I don't even know h ow much I wake up, I just know I make a couple potty trips and drink a full 8 or so ounces at night. Anyway, enough rambling.Just needed to vent.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
DD3 woke up at 7am, *yawn* I'm not a morning person. But i had to be up to get dd1 ready for her bus for school.

I feel for you, I really do. Ezra has decided that the day starts at 4 a.m.







: A good day is 5 a.m. He threw in a few 6-7 a.m. days in there and I was just ecastatic.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
fak - if anyone remembers what that means! now it's cak - crying at keyboard, must go -











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OK, here's my little secret.
I have a third nipple







It looks just like a small mole, and that's what I always thought it was. After DD2 was born, I went to my sister's wedding and at some point while we were changing my sister said, "Hey, you have a third nipple too!" Turns out all four of us do. Well I didn't give it all that much thought, but I've found out recently that if I squeeze it MILK COMES OUT.









Hey, now that's pretty darn cool. I've heard of third (and even fourth) nipples, but I didn't realize there would actually be enough breast tissue in there to lactate! I guess it doesn't take much...DS lactated about 3 weeks after he was born, from maternal hormones









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I'll tell a secret too. I have no bellybutton.

Now how does that work? Please do explain!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
DS already does this when we're nakking. he flings his arm out wildly and hits the keyboard. a few weeks ago he sent an email. I changed my shortcuts in my email client after that.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Is it pathetic that ds2 "only" woke 6 times last night so I feel pretty good today?







:







:









and :guhs to you

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Sometimes a break just consists of getting a nice, hot bath *alone* with enough time to shave my legs. I was on the verge last week of joining the hairy mamas tribe until I managed to get some time to shave.

lol, yeah...well I gave up on shaving my legs. It's just too much of a hassel and DH says he doesn't mind. I couldn't get by without shaving my armpits, though...I'm sure I'd smell or something









Thanks so much for everybody's kind words. I do get out; yesterday we spent most of the day out visiting my old job. That is definitely good for me. But today I have to really get this apartment clean because my Mom & Me group is meeting here Friday. Which I wouldn't mind, really, but Ezra cried the entire morning. Not long ago he had an explosive poo so I hope that was his prob and now he'll be happier. Also, since DH is in his surgery rotation in med school, he's just not around; he leaves here at 5:15 or 5:30 and gets back at 6 or 7. And when he is around, he's just sort of out of it from being in such a tough schedule, and he has to study and read for school. So he helps some, but not much. I sort of have a break after Ezra goes to bed at night, and sometimes if he takes a nap in his side-carred crib, but even those times I feel like I'm "on call", if that makes sense. I never know when he'll wake up.

On a completely different note, does anybody know where I can get baby-sized clothes hangers?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
On a completely different note, does anybody know where I can get baby-sized clothes hangers?

Most box stores carry them. Walmart, Target, etc.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

:







:







:







:







:

<-------------


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







:







:







:







:







:

<-------------









:


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

O.k. WOW. I am sooooo far behind now. Our new house has fleas and ants. The owner is having an exterminator come in one hour. So not only am I totally freaked out that the house is about to be pumped full of pesticides, but old Aunt Flow decided today would be the perfect day to show her face for the first time in 13 months, when I am still half packed and totally unprepared.

So we have to leave the house for 10 hours and I have two newborn prefolds in my underpants.

Oh yeah, and it's raining.










Hope everone else is having as much fun as I am!!!







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
How does that work? Did you have surgery or something?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Interesting! How did that happen....

I had an operation when i was born. The scar is where the bellybutton should be. It never bug me, so i didn't go and get a bellybutton by cosmetic surgery. the irony it would be.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Is it pathetic that ds2 "only" woke 6 times last night so I feel pretty good today?







:







:

WTG ds2!!! I do/did the same thing. I'm so happy when they wake up only a few times instead of 4+times.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Mattie sleeps beautifully and I'm still not getting enough sleep. I'm also wondering, ho wmany times do you guys get asked "Does the baby sleep through the night yet?" I've said to someone recently that I'm not sure, she's usually asleep when I wake up in the night. I do know she wakes up, b ut I don't know when or how often or how much. I don't even know h ow much I wake up, I just know I make a couple potty trips and drink a full 8 or so ounces at night. Anyway, enough rambling.Just needed to vent.

I hate that sentence. It's so not nice to ask that of someone else. but the worse is to brag about the sleep thru the night. I have 3 dds and all 3 dds wakes up at night.







: I totally get the waking and not remembering how many times i got up. i now don't even hear the older dds because i'm so tired. Dh had to step up and help night-parenting because i couldn't do it anymore just by myself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
O.k. WOW. I am sooooo far behind now. Our new house has fleas and ants. The owner is having an exterminator come in one hour. So not only am I totally freaked out that the house is about to be pumped full of pesticides, but old Aunt Flow decided today would be the perfect day to show her face for the first time in 13 months, when I am still half packed and totally unprepared.

So we have to leave the house for 10 hours and I have two newborn prefolds in my underpants.

Oh yeah, and it's raining.










Hope everone else is having as much fun as I am!!!







:

That's is so not fun to have fleas, ants and AF at the same time. I hope you get rid of them forever real soon, well maybe not AF but we never know.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi April! Glad to know that you are settling in your new place. Welcome back.

Jessica, your 3rd nipple reminds me of the movie "Mall Rats" and the topless fortune teller with 3 nipples. That movie cracks me up. But, seriously, I've always said that everyone should have something that could get them on Dave Letterman's "Stupid Human Tricks" and having a functional 3rd nipple would surely fit the bill. My stupid human trick is doing what I call Frog Push-ups. Basically I balance on my arms with my legs hanging over them while I touch my nose to the floor push up style (I know that made absolutely no sense!).

Sandrine, please do tell about no belly button ... Are you the first human clone? ETA: we cross posted, thanks for sharing!

Mama Tig, I definitely can relate about needing a break. Motherhood is the only job where you can never get a complete break, there's always something more to be done.

Kimya, when we moved in to our house the previous owners left behind lots of fleas ... so not fun at all. I hope you are able to get rid of them with the exerminator. As for AF, what lovely timing ... she always seems to show up at the most inconvenient times. I have a feeling I'm due for a visit from her soon.

Tanya, I bow down to you oh senior of all "members"!







Tee hee, whoever dun it, thanks for the laugh!

What are everyone's Thanksgiving plans? I'm so looking forward to the feast! Last year morning sickness kinda put a damper on the day, so I fully intend to make up for it this year. We're going to DH's family's this year. Last year there was a huge table full of desserts and not a drop of chocolate among them (but there was certainly enough coconut for an army, which I don't like one bit). this year I'm making the most sinfully delicious chocolate mocha cheesecake so full of chocolate you'd swear it would explode from all the richness. DH's family prepares so much food it would feed all of you plus your families and neighbors and their cousins and their dogs and... seriously I have never seen so much food as their Thanksgiving feasts! Everyone takes home leftovers and it still looks like nothing has been eaten.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I had Thanksgiving last mth.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I guess I should have specified about Thanksgiving plans! What did you do? or what are you planning to do? Sandrine, thanks for keeping me in check!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I had an operation when i was born. The scar is where the bellybutton should be. It never bug me, so i didn't go and get a bellybutton by cosmetic surgery. the irony it would be.









That was the only explanation that I could think of, LOL!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
O.k. WOW. I am sooooo far behind now. Our new house has fleas and ants. :

Eeww, yuck (all around).









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
What are everyone's Thanksgiving plans? I'm so looking forward to the feast! .

I can picture those frog pushups, LOL

Last year I did Thanksgiving at my house - it was fun as we announced the pregnancy! It was touch cooking and everything though as I was rather tired...this year it is at my Mom's and I'm so relieved...


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

laura/sewanee, ITA about Thanksgiving. I plan to make up for last year


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I need your thoughts - my dcp is saying she thinks Nathan is not satisfied after his bottles. They have 5oz in them. I am running out of milk fast. At this point I am going to have to use the Baby's Own formula I bought just in case...

My older son was bigger and he never got more than 5oz in his bottle the entire time he used one (remember I pumped for him). How could Nathan need more? Is this a "all babies are different" thing?

She said he hasn't slept all day and has been really colicky and gassy and that he seems hungry after the bottles. Couldn't he just want to suck? I am so afraid of giving him more in bottles. Could it ruin our bf relationship?

Also she keeps asking about solids...should I give in to letting him have cereal or something to help keep him satisfied? I was planning to wait until he was 6 months at least...

She said when he isn't gassy, he is all smiles and happy as a clam.

I realize I shouldn't be posting this here as y'all are mostly sahm's and probably are really uncomfortable with this. Believe me, I want nothing more than to run home and squeeze my baby right now. I probably should post in the working moms board.








:







:







:







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I guess I should have specified about Thanksgiving plans! What did you do? or what are you planning to do? Sandrine, thanks for keeping me in check!









I didn't do in on purpose just as a matter of fact. We had turkey twice that wkend and we had dd3 christening. It went all well and it was nice to have all our family around us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
That was the only explanation that I could think of, LOL!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Did i tell you that i bang my toe in my toddler's toddler bed??? I think i broke my toe. last night, it was just plain painful and hot and burning too. It was swolen and had a nice purple color.

I put ice on it last night and that help with the pain and the swollen too.

Today it's not bad less painful except if i put pressure on it







and if i walk too long on it.

And of course if i go see a dr, they can't do anything. So i didn't and wont go.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I need your thoughts - my dcp is saying she thinks Nathan is not satisfied after his bottles. They have 5oz in them. I am running out of milk fast. At this point I am going to have to use the Baby's Own formula I bought just in case...

My older son was bigger and he never got more than 5oz in his bottle the entire time he used one (remember I pumped for him). How could Nathan need more? Is this a "all babies are different" thing?

She said he hasn't slept all day and has been really colicky and gassy and that he seems hungry after the bottles. Couldn't he just want to suck? I am so afraid of giving him more in bottles. Could it ruin our bf relationship?

Also she keeps asking about solids...should I give in to letting him have cereal or something to help keep him satisfied? I was planning to wait until he was 6 months at least...

She said when he isn't gassy, he is all smiles and happy as a clam.

I realize I shouldn't be posting this here as y'all are mostly sahm's and probably are really uncomfortable with this. Believe me, I want nothing more than to run home and squeeze my baby right now. I probably should post in the working moms board.








:







:







:







:

Don't be silly. You can post anything here! I worked when dd #1 was a baby and pumped for her. I went to school part time when dd #2 was a baby and pumped for her too. I think you may be right, he may just need to suck more. When they are nursing, they can suck all they want even after they have finished really eating. Can't do this with a bottle.

OK, I'm going to suggest the unthinkable, does he take a pacifier?







:
My first dd was a big comfort nurser and the paci was a life saver when I was at work or dh had her. If he has high sucking needs, have the dcp try this.

When a babe isn't happy, people sometimes jump right to "he's hungry." If he's gassy and in pain, formula or more milk may not really help. Have her try some things to relieve the gas. My second dd was super gassy and we had to give her Mylicon drops occassionally. It may not be the best solution, but it made her feel better.

Maybe the other working moms on the board can offer more suggestions.







and :guhs to you and baby!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Basically I balance on my arms with my legs hanging over them while I touch my nose to the floor push up style

do you do this often?







:

I'm almost crying with laughter here. I think I'm a bit overtired!

As far as shaving is concerned, one of my stupid (and totally unimpressive) human tricks seems to be that while pregnant and breastfeeding the hair under my arms just doesn't grow! Hormones probably. Strange as I'm normally a hairy beast...

God yes, breaks all round please. I actually have one tonight as dd 1 has gone away for a week (OK that's a bit long, but tonight is great!) with her grandmother, and dh is at a conference. We've had a guest here for a week as well, left this morning. Babe is asleep and Dylan is on loud and I wish you all, especially those dealing with fleas, ants and AF, a bit of the peace I've got now! It should last at least 3 hrs and then after that let's just hope it's a six times and not thirteen times night...

Cori - talk away about working - this is the first time I've not worked in my life, with last babe I pumped, wish I could remember how much, but it wasn't as much as she got when I fed her, I'm sure of that. It sounds like the problem is gas and not hunger if he's happy between feedings. Does he get so gassy after you feeding him? Maybe he isn't sucking the bottle properly...
Does sound like he might just want to suck - does he have a paci? Not that using the Baby's Own would be the end of the world or anything, but maybe explore some avenues first...
Hugs to you...

sandrine, hope your toe feels better soon - do you have some arnica on hand?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
OK, I'm going to suggest the unthinkable, does he take a pacifier?







:

LOL, yes he does. It was a must with this kid!!! I'm going to ask her if she is using it at all...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Does he get so gassy after you feeding him? Maybe he isn't sucking the bottle properly...
Does sound like he might just want to suck - does he have a paci?

Yes, he is always gassy. I'm thinking of taking him to a homeopath. It was suggsted to me that he might have a sluggish digestive tract. I agree!! All the things we have tried have not helped with his gas so far...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd try the homeopathy first before thinking about adding more milk to his gassy tummy, you're probably giving him exactly as much as he can handle...


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I need your thoughts - my dcp is saying she thinks Nathan is not satisfied after his bottles. They have 5oz in them. I am running out of milk fast. At this point I am going to have to use the Baby's Own formula I bought just in case...

My older son was bigger and he never got more than 5oz in his bottle the entire time he used one (remember I pumped for him). How could Nathan need more? Is this a "all babies are different" thing?

She said he hasn't slept all day and has been really colicky and gassy and that he seems hungry after the bottles. Couldn't he just want to suck? I am so afraid of giving him more in bottles. Could it ruin our bf relationship?

Also she keeps asking about solids...should I give in to letting him have cereal or something to help keep him satisfied? I was planning to wait until he was 6 months at least...*NO SOLIDS!! This could affect him more and make him more gassy and cranky to boot*

She said when he isn't gassy, he is all smiles and happy as a clam.

I realize I shouldn't be posting this here as y'all are mostly sahm's and probably are really uncomfortable with this. Believe me, I want nothing more than to run home and squeeze my baby right now. I probably should post in the working moms board.








:








:







:







:

Bold is mine. Post away. We are here for you. :guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
Don't be silly. You can post anything here! I worked when dd #1 was a baby and pumped for her. I went to school part time when dd #2 was a baby and pumped for her too. I think you may be right, he may just need to suck more. When they are nursing, they can suck all they want even after they have finished really eating. Can't do this with a bottle.

OK, I'm going to suggest the unthinkable, does he take a pacifier?







:
My first dd was a big comfort nurser and the paci was a life saver when I was at work or dh had her. If he has high sucking needs, have the dcp try this.

When a babe isn't happy, people sometimes jump right to "he's hungry." If he's gassy and in pain, formula or more milk may not really help. Have her try some things to relieve the gas. My second dd was super gassy and we had to give her Mylicon drops occassionally. It may not be the best solution, but it made her feel better.

Maybe the other working moms on the board can offer more suggestions.







and :guhs to you and baby!

Great ideas.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
LOL, yes he does. It was a must with this kid!!! I'm going to ask her if she is using it at all...

Yes, he is always gassy. I'm thinking of taking him to a homeopath. It was suggsted to me that he might have a sluggish digestive tract. I agree!! All the things we have tried have not helped with his gas so far...

They can maybe help.

I also think he's having enough of bm. I can pump 5oz too in one setting and dd3 is content for 4 hrs. You are doing great!!! But if the sucking need is not covered as bottles sucking is shorter than when we bf. Then she should give him the pacifier right after he's done the bottle for a few minutes(even up to 10min) and then see how he is doing afterwards. Just a thought.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Cori, definitely don't worry about discussing it here--I'm sure we all just want to help. You might get good advice in the working mamas forum, though. I don't know anything about bottle feeding, but 5 oz. sounds like a lot to me. If he's happy when he's not gassy, maybe he really is getting enough. Also, if he's not sleeping, I'm willing to bet that's why he's not happy. Then he might get happy again as he gets a "second wind", getting through the current sleep cycle into another. I really do think that babies at this age don't do well staying awake over 2 hours. I know that Weissbluth and Healthy Sleep Habits, Happy Child is not exactly recommended around here, but I do trust him on the basics of sleep biology. I notice a big difference in my DS when he's not napping well or sleeping well at night (which is too often).

Also maybe a different nipple on the bottle would leave him with less gas? I have no clue, but I've heard of this.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Cori, another vote for no solids. If babe has digestive issues then solids won't help, but can make it worse.

Have you ever seen this? It's How to Bottlefeed a Breastfed Baby by an IBCLC. She has had great results with it. I was thinking that this method, along with the slowest newborn nipple might make his feeds last longer to help satisfy his sucking need. This is exactly why pacifiers were invented. Bottle fed babies still need comfort sucking, too.

Also, babies are just sometimes fussy and gassy, and it's not necessarily because they are still hungry. Their need to suck is innate and a survival mechanism, not only for food but to cope with the new world they are in.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Tough day here too. (((hugs Cori)))
For one reason and another, E hasn't slept more than 20 minutes at a time today, and he's only done that about 3 times. He's usually down for a solid 2-3 hours in the morning. Needless to say he's very tired and very cranky, which means I didn't get ANYTHING done at home this morning. Then I got to work and the power was out, so I adjusted the first few people in the dark (fun!) but thank goodness I have big windows in my adjusting rooms. The power came back after about 2 hours, but when I started up my accounting software it said my company file was damaged and that I needed to call the company for support







Yes, of course I back up my data regularly. I'm no fool. Let me check, the last time I backed it up was... JULY??? Ack. But thankfully the problem was minor, and the nice man in India was able to talk me through it in under an hour. Now I have a very cranky little boy here who doesn't want to eat or sleep, and I'm heading into a solid 2 hours of adjustments with no break. It'll be fine, this too shall pass, this too shall pass, this too shall pass... but some days it just keeps coming, ya know?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Jessica. Hope your day gets better.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Jessica, Major hugs to you! I think your siggy was meant for days like these: "This is not a deliberate assault on my sanity." You will get through it! Take some time for yourself, even if that means an extra long bathroom break, simply so you can take a breather and re-group.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Cori, I like the suggestion about finding a different nipple. Also, I have heard about a bottle that is supposed to help gas. I think it's called Dr. Brown's or something like that. I'm not sure. Is your dcp burping the baby enough? He may need to be burped more often since they swallow more air with a bottle. He may be getting too much air and need to be burped two or three times during the feeding.

Jessica, sorry about your day. There must be something in the air. My dd came home with her packet of tests today. She had four 100% tests and one 75%. She cried hysterically over that one. I tried to reassure her. You don't have to be perfect, we all make mistakes, you did your best, blah, blah, blah! She didn't want to hear it. I swear I don't get it. We put no emphasis on grades, just on trying to do the best you can. She is such a perfectionist. DH says she gets that from me.







Not a great day here either.

Sleep has been off here since Logan has been sick. He has to sleep in an upright position and isn't sleeping as well. We all need a nap.


----------



## Heather_in_LasVega (Oct 19, 2005)

soapdiva said:


> I need your thoughts - my dcp is saying she thinks Nathan is not satisfied after his bottles. They have 5oz in them. I am running out of milk fast. At this point I am going to have to use the Baby's Own formula I bought just in case...
> QUOTE]
> 
> I replied over on working moms as well, but wanted to let you know you are not the only working, pumping mother over here!
> ...


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

To answer the Thanksgiving question: I think we are staying home this year.







My brother and his wife are expecting a baby any time now, so they are not participating in Thanksgiving. My other brother will be out of town and his wife is taking the kids to her family. I told mom if it's just going to be her and us, she can come here. I'll cook! I love staying home and relaxing with the kids. It feels like we don't get enough time for that.

I think we all need one of these:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Cori, another gas remedy is Hyland's colic tablets. They're similar to the teething tablets, but for colic-y gassy symptoms. Homepathic, too. I must say this worked way better than the mylicon for baby #3. It's worth a try and not too expensive, either!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Big :guhs, Jessica! When it rains it pours. Sometimes literally. Adding to the gloominess here is the gloomy wet weather. I try to be positive like my dh and remember that this rain is what refills the lakes for next summer's swimming (well, he likes it for the fishing).

Guess what I found in ds's mouth? I caught a glimpse of a new molar coming in, so that makes two dc with molars coming in. When I had him lay down for me to look inside at it, I found a pretty bad cavity.







: It's only been 5 months since his last cleaning, too. We have an appointment next week to get it looked at, and hopefully filled. It's pretty yucky.

I think I might be able to get some free phone counseling. The insurance has me go through this service before paying for mental health services that aren't an emergency. So maybe I can get by on the phone counseling until next Spring. I just don't want to put a band aid on it. I wonder if my doc can test what minerals I might be deficient in. Can they do that? Or maybe the question is WILL they do it.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
So we have to leave the house for 10 hours and I have two newborn prefolds in my underpants.









:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







:







:







:







:







:

<-------------

That's so awesome.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I'm also wondering, ho wmany times do you guys get asked "Does the baby sleep through the night yet?"

I've never been asked that, but a common question is, "How is he sleeping?" My standard response (which I'm pretty sure I read here first): "Oh, he sleeps like a baby."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
She said he hasn't slept all day and has been really colicky and gassy and that he seems hungry after the bottles. Couldn't he just want to suck? I am so afraid of giving him more in bottles. Could it ruin our bf relationship?

Cori, :guh. You know, we totally have days like that where DS still seems hungry after nursing. And I am positive that he's getting enough milk. Is it possible your DCP is misreading his cues? I haven't BTDT, but 5 oz sounds like plenty to me. How much is he getting total throughout the day?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Did i tell you that i bang my toe in my toddler's toddler bed??? I think i broke my toe. last night, it was just plain painful and hot and burning too. It was swolen and had a nice purple color.

Ouch! You know, they can splint it for you. If it isn't your big toe, you can splint it yourself by taping it to its next door neighbour.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
What are everyone's Thanksgiving plans?

We already had Thanksgiving, but during American Thanksgiving, we have an annual cottage weekend with my housemates from university and our partners. I'm so excited. One of my ex-housemates had a son just a few weeks after me, so it's going to be a different scene this year! Less hot-tubbing, more nursing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Now I have a very cranky little boy here who doesn't want to eat or sleep, and I'm heading into a solid 2 hours of adjustments with no break. It'll be fine, this too shall pass, this too shall pass, this too shall pass... but some days it just keeps coming, ya know?

:guh Jessica.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Jessica, Major hugs to you! I think your siggy was meant for days like these: "This is not a deliberate assault on my sanity."









: And by the way, I quoted you for that line on DS' blog recently.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I think I might be able to get some free phone counseling. The insurance has me go through this service before paying for mental health services that aren't an emergency. So maybe I can get by on the phone counseling until next Spring. I just don't want to put a band aid on it. I wonder if my doc can test what minerals I might be deficient in. Can they do that? Or maybe the question is WILL they do it.

:guh Tanya. Good luck with the phone counseling.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

(Maybe this happens to the old-timers, too, but I'm guessing that it has more to do with the transition to motherhood.)

You know you're a first time mom when you have a big day starting with a meeting with the director of your new academic program and ending with a public health class, and you decide to wear your gorgeous wine-coloured, high-heeled, calf-high boots. The boots for which you saved and spent two years searching. The boots that you haven't worn for almost a year, ever since your calves got so swollen from pregnancy that they wouldn't fit anymore.

You put your boots on, and admire how stylish they look with your knee-length purple skirt. You put your baby in the Ergo, gather a few things, double-check the addresses of all the places you have to go, brush your teeth, have a drink of water, grab your bag, and head out to conquer the city. You're walking downtown, and people are looking at you. You're walking tall, swinging your hips and thinking, "Yeah. Uh-huh. I've still got it."

And then you notice the bright blue stuffed octopus toy that you clipped on your right boot as you were getting ready to go so that you would make sure to bring it with you.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
O.k. WOW. I am sooooo far behind now. Our new house has fleas and ants. The owner is having an exterminator come in one hour. So not only am I totally freaked out that the house is about to be pumped full of pesticides, but old Aunt Flow decided today would be the perfect day to show her face for the first time in 13 months, when I am still half packed and totally unprepared.

So we have to leave the house for 10 hours and I have two newborn prefolds in my underpants.

Oh yeah, and it's raining.










Hope everone else is having as much fun as I am!!!







:

Wow, Kimya, you and Jessica are having a reeeeaaaal nice time of it, arencha? Big :guhs to you both. I hope it gets better right away.









Maria, that story is hilarious!!! Love the octopus clipped to the fashionable boots. Too funny.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
And then you notice the bright blue stuffed octopus toy that you clipped on your right boot as you were getting ready to go so that you would make sure to bring it with you.







:









: And you were so stylin' until you took off that blue octopus.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

elsanne








thanks for your good thoughts








you could always use this as punctuation


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

maria,


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Is no one fessing up? I have my suspicions....


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Is no one fessing up? I have my suspicions....









Not it!

Maria, I hear that blue octupi are the latest fasion trend!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Tough day here too. (((hugs Cori)))
For one reason and another, E hasn't slept more than 20 minutes at a time today, and he's only done that about 3 times.

How did the rest of your day go? Hugs back at ya!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
Cori, I like the suggestion about finding a different nipple. Also, I have heard about a bottle that is supposed to help gas. I think it's called Dr. Brown's or something like that. I'm not sure. Is your dcp burping the baby enough? He may need to be burped more often since they swallow more air with a bottle. He may be getting too much air and need to be burped two or three times during the feeding.

I've heard of those too. I will check out the nipple and see how it looks. She defintiely stops to burp him halfway through and then at the end as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
I thought of a few more things we did that helped!


Thanks Heather!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Cori, another gas remedy is Hyland's colic tablets. They're similar to the teething tablets, but for colic-y gassy symptoms. Homepathic, too. I must say this worked way better than the mylicon for baby #3. It's worth a try and not too expensive, either!

Thanks so much for that link. I brought it to her. You rock!!! I also have some Colic tabs and will bring them to her tomorrow...hopefully she'll use them...

Sending PVs for your phone counseling...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
:Cori, :guh. You know, we totally have days like that where DS still seems hungry after nursing. And I am positive that he's getting enough milk. Is it possible your DCP is misreading his cues? I haven't BTDT, but 5 oz sounds like plenty to me. How much is he getting total throughout the day?

.

He takes 4 bottles there, so 20 oz. That seems like a lot to me? Dunno.

LOL about the new fashion trend you're starting...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Is no one fessing up? I have my suspicions....










I'm so clueless I thought that was your new senior title.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Believe it or not, it t'weren't me!!









Jessica, just







.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh and about that third nipple! Whoa dude! Where is it? Could you latch ds on or would that just be too weird? How amazing that all your sisters have it too. None of your dds?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
And by the way, I quoted you for that line on DS' blog recently.







:

Aaawww, thanks! That makes my day better. And I hope it helps you when your sweet DS is a toddler!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
And then you notice the bright blue stuffed octopus toy that you clipped on your right boot as you were getting ready to go so that you would make sure to bring it with you.







:

Bwaaahaaahaaaa







:







: That's the best story.

Before I had kids, if I was getting ready to go out, I would generally change my clothes, brush my hair, maybe put on a little lipstick. After my first baby, I might toss my hair in a ponytail and put on a little lipstick, and ask DH, "Do I have any spitup on me?" After the second baby, I might put on a little lipstick and think "Nobody cares how I look anyway", and now after the third, I swear we were leaving the other day and I asked DH, "Do I have TOO MUCH spitup on me? Do I really need to go change my shirt?"

The day didn't get better but it didn't get worse. DS STILL hasn't slept more than 20 mins, and he's just about asleep now but I am worried that if he wakes again he'll be around the bend and that will be it. So I am committed to not waking him. Oh, well, it is after 8:30 - can go to bed, right??

Some days just demand that you send DH upstairs to put the older girls to bed, while you sit on the couch, nurse your overtired baby, and have a beer. MMMMmmmmm. Thanks everyone for your thoughts!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Oh and about that third nipple! Whoa dude! Where is it? Could you latch ds on or would that just be too weird? How amazing that all your sisters have it too. None of your dds?

It's on the right side, below my regular one







by a few inches. I couldn't latch anyone on unless they were really really tiny. It's smaller than the eraser on a pencil, and there's no breast tissue there at all. DS had bigger breasts when he was born. I suppose I could nurse a gerbil or something...

Tanya, love love love it!!! Seen your what??? Oh, you all kill me.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Sigh. Thanks for the kind words everyone. You know my day started so bad I thought it could only get better. Then my mom called. My older brother has 2 week old twin boys and one was rushed into surgery today. I have no idea how he is doing. And my younger brother was diagnosed with chronic obstructive pulmonary disorder. I just read about it and it is pretty serious.

When DH and I were out to dinner tonight he went to get a diaper from the car and locked the keys in the car so we had to pay a locksmith $50.








:

On a lighter note though...saturday was DHs birthday and we went bowling. I bowled a frame while nursing Panda! You should have seen the faces of the teenage girls in the next lane!

I feel delirious today.

Gotta keep thinking good thoughts.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I suppose I could nurse a gerbil or something...


This made me guffaw aloud...







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh heavens Kimya that is too much. Truly too much. You must feel







whoops, I mean







: ....that is just too much. My super mega sympathies.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Maria...







do your little turn on the catwalk!

Oh Jessica, that is a coooooool superpower. You should take that show on the road







Sorry about your bad day and your sleepless little guy, though I'm terribly impressed that he does a 2-3 hour stretch!

And can I just say for the record: I love the name Ethan. I would have picked that for a boy too









Cori, man o man that's a lotta milk! At her peak my first DD was up to 16 oz in 8 hours and she wasn't consistently drinking it all. For DD2 I pack four bottles with 2.5 oz each - she only gets up to 3 bottles and she never takes all of the ounces. I'd definitely look at slowing down the nipple flow and ask about the paci use. It's supposed to be 2 ounces per kg of weight for the day's total, and from your description Nathan is getting a lot of milk during the night. Plus your supply is at its peak early in the morning... so figure he's probably tanking up right before you go to work. And please don't ever stop posting about WOHM issues because if you do then I might have to stop too









Tanya, your DDDDC is hilarious... I wish I could take credit. I really thought it was Elsanne because we all know she's a dirty, dirty girl







I will be lurking to find out the culprit!

Sandrine... cool no-bellybutton-having situation! It reminds me of the Simpsons Treehouse of Horror when Homer clones himself and the clones have no bellybuttons







They are running around causing havoc:

Marge: "Homer, do you have somethign to tell us?"
Homer: "You'd think so but no"
Marge: "They look like you, they were rude to Patty and Selma, and the horde has been described as very gassy!"
Homer: "Yeah, they're a good group"

Kimya, sux to have fleas! Sending you major de-pestifying vibes









Man, what a day. The toddler has me







:







:







:

Where the heck did Celeste go? Is she still snarky?


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

I am not fond of this









Hey wait, I have to









Anyone know where there's a







facility?

Oh I see the







now

Thanks, I can go







with no further problems

Except when the baby is sleeping while







and the toddler goes







Then the














turns into


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Sigh. Thanks for the kind words everyone. You know my day started so bad I thought it could only get better. Then my mom called. My older brother has 2 week old twin boys and one was rushed into surgery today. I have no idea how he is doing. And my younger brother was diagnosed with chronic obstructive pulmonary disorder. I just read about it and it is pretty serious.

When DH and I were out to dinner tonight he went to get a diaper from the car and locked the keys in the car so we had to pay a locksmith $50.

Oooooh, kimya! Some days really don't quit!















So sorry to hear it. Please keep us updated. (how old is your bro with copd?) Many PVs to you and your family.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Damn June people! They are up like 35 posts!

HURRY! POST AWAY!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Except when the baby is sleeping while







and the toddler goes







Then the














turns into






























OMG that was my whole day!!!








night all 6am comes early.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

Except when the baby is sleeping while







and the toddler goes







Then the














turns into































Nice job on the triptych, there!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I am not fond of this









Hey wait, I have to









Anyone know where there's a







facility?

Oh I see the







now

Thanks, I can go







with no further problems

Except when the baby is sleeping while







and the toddler goes







Then the














turns into






































:lmfao:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Damn June people! They are up like 35 posts!

HURRY! POST AWAY!


Please remember that they did that in only one wk and have another thread somewhere for the mth of Nov. We unfortunately have just this thread for nov.

But we are doing great!! let's go ladies, we can do it. Can we do it? Yes we can!!! (too much Bob the builder in this house)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Okay, so the only problem with this posting competition, is that it leaves many of our sisters in the dust feeling







whoops I mean







: trying to keep up with actual meaty posts. As opposed to them fluff posts. You know, like







.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Mmmm meaty


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

DD3 is sleeping so i better go to bed and take advantage and go to sleep too.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Girls! I have only 45 minutes of electricity (light, water, sanity, phone, computer) and this







is inapacitating me!!!










not to mention the octopus!!

Kimya, sorry to hear about that







: keep us posted

Keep your







up everyone! (In the UK we have a saying "Keep your pecker up")


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)




----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

This is what DS thinks of all this


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Oooooh, kimya! Some days really don't quit!















So sorry to hear it. Please keep us updated. (how old is your bro with copd?) Many PVs to you and your family.

Thanks.









He is 29. I never even heard of it until today. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Not a whole lot, just that it's much more common in older folks, like after a lifetime of smoking. At least that's what I think of - I'm surprised to see it diagnosed in someone so young.
















Had one of Cori's nights last night, because all three DC were taking turns needing something every 45 minutes.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

We have power!!! Electricity's back on...

just to say hi Kelly and I'm so glad you fired that dr - good luck finding another, one with a brain...


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Maria,







at the octopus. And cute pic of your DS!








s to you, Kimya!! I hope the baby is okay. And I also think of older adults when I hear COPD, but I think there might be multiple types. At least I remember my DH learning something about that in med school. I sure hope they're able to get him some effective treatment.

Here's my proposed response to the posting competition: let's post less. Just to show that we don't even care what they do, because we know we're superior
















Ezra NEEDS to figure out that the day doesn't start at 4 a.m. Well actually last night was worse than most; he didn't want to go back to sleep at midnight, but he finally did; same thing at 3 a.m.; then finally at 4:30 he was up and I just gave up on trying. Most nights he wakes often to nurse but goes right back to sleep, which at this point I take as sleeping well. It's just when he won't go back to sleep that it's really frustrating!

When will I be able to sleep until the heavenly hour of 6 a.m. again?







:


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 

Here's my proposed response to the posting competition: let's post less. Just to show that we don't even care what they do, because we know we're superior
















Quality rather than quantity eh?









on the other hand do keep posting because it's fun...

Dd has just overnight developed a massively strong grip and grabbing action. She's now lunging at the space bar while gnawing on my fingerbones...she also starts the day at 4am. Oh and she's started that excited piercing shriek thing...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Kimya - Continued







and PVs....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Cori, man o man that's a lotta milk! At her peak my first DD was up to 16 oz in 8 hours and she wasn't consistently drinking it all. For DD2 I pack four bottles with 2.5 oz each - she only gets up to 3 bottles and she never takes all of the ounces. I'd definitely look at slowing down the nipple flow and ask about the paci use. It's supposed to be 2 ounces per kg of weight for the day's total, and from your description Nathan is getting a lot of milk during the night. Plus your supply is at its peak early in the morning... so figure he's probably tanking up right before you go to work. And please don't ever stop posting about WOHM issues because if you do then I might have to stop too









Yeah seems like a lot to me too. But he is defintiely giving her hunger signs. AND she is using the pacifier too. OY! I think part of the problem is that he spits up milk as well so he really is hungry quickly...and he is a big guy - I figure at least 17 pounds. I know that doesn't compare to some of the kiddos around here, but ykwim....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
This is what DS thinks of all this









Awww, what a sweet pic!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Had one of Cori's nights last night, because all three DC were taking turns needing something every 45 minutes.
















Oh no! Mucho :guhs!!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Good morning, ladies.







Here's to a better day. I don't drink it, but I'm tempted.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I, for one, had one hand comfortingly cradling my coffee cup until I unlatched it to type here.

Maria, super cute pic. What a schweetie.

EC excitement (mama tigress you're right there with me): I use disposable diapers at night and cloth by day, and left her in cloth at night. I wake up to nurse her at some ungodly hour, my guess is 3 am, and think--oh crap--she's in a thinnish cloth diaper and she is surely wet and needs changing before the morning torrent. *sigh* Get up and change her--dry as a bone. Seizing the moment, and her little sleeping self, I take her to the sink where she unleashes a big ol pee! It was very exciting. So exciting that it took her a while to get back to sleep, unfortunately. But not too bad.
We have caught pees hither and yon but I am not obsessing like I did with dd1 (who, ftr, finally quit diapers at the normal age of 2-2.5 y). Funnest to catch those after-nap pees, it never fails.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey, girls. I hope everyone has a better day today. My girls usually don't get feisty till the evening. I woke at 4 a.m. today crying. I had a terrible dream that she died in an accident. Not surprising, given the recent loss of my brother. I wanted to call her but it was 2 a.m. her time and I knew it was just a silly dream. I didn't want to freak her out calling in the middle of the night. I think I'm still kind of in denial about my brother. So I cried for a bit and checked on both girls. And finally fell back asleep. I talked to my sister this morning. She said it's kinda funny that now we're kinda expecting something to happen. But I think I've always been not necessarily expecting something bad to happen, but knowing how e asily it could happen. Doesn't make it any less shocking when it actually happens.
On another note: I didn't mean to be braggin in my earlier post about my babe sleeping beautifully. For the record, she doesn't sleep all night or anything. She does sleep a big stretch in the beginning. Then she munches quite a bit. I usually just put her in bed with us at that point and let her h ook up as much as she wants. I just get frustrated becasue so many people ask if she's sleeping through the night yet. I don't think Emma sleeps all the way through the night yet. I know I don't. I just think it's silly for people to think that babies are supposed to start sleeping 8 or 10 straight hours. I get thirsty at night. Anyway, I gotta go







. ON a side note, does anybosy else take pics of thteir baby nursing? I take them about every 2 weeks or month. I like to look back at the pics and see how my perspective changed as my baby grew. My dh says I'm nuts.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

jessicajoy, I took a great pic of my dd1 nursing. And maria did too in her last post (pi).


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

The sleeping through the night issue makes me crazy. You know what, though, according to Dr. Sears, the medical definition of "sleeping through the night" is 5-6 hours, not the 8-10 we're accustomed to. So technically, yeah, my dd IS sleeping through the night.









Now you can answer "Why, yes! She does! Thank you for asking. Would you like some bean dip?"

Jessica, I just noticed your location. I used to live there about 10 years ago. Dh and I had our first apartment in S. Arlington before he was dh. Later we bought a house in Burleson, TX, home of Kelly Clarkson







!

ETA: I always take many pics of my babe's nursing. I want professional portraits taken but settle for our own creative ones. A friend and I took these together once:
http://www.tsmith7.photosite.com/RoseCenter/?page=1
Page 3 has the nursing pics


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Those are great nursing pics. My 2yo dd says "Mama, that baby's having booby!" I usually just take t hem myself. I wish I had had s omebody take some tandem nursing pics. Well, I gotta go. Typing left-handed over 2 kiddos is no fun,.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

uke







That's what happened to me this morning. DS let it fly and I caught it all







Just had to share that now I am not feeling so well. Yuck







: Hope everyone else is feeling better.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

I missed something - what's with a posting competition?

Kellen is *beside himself* with excitement that he can use his hands. It's adorable.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

eh, I think maybe we have some teething going on. I really don't know. DS has been a real fussy-butt the past few days. He's not sleeping well at night. He's drooling like crazy. And I guess he sort of has diarrhea; he had been only pooping every few days, but he's already gone three (!) times today and he went twice yesterday too. Plus it's very watery and slightly green. I just don't know. I felt in his mouth, but it's hard to tell; he was born with little white bumps on his bottom gum (the ped called them "pearls"), which I guess have to go away before he gets teeth? In any case something is going on with him. But isn't that always true with babies?

Elsanne, that's great about catching the night pee! I pay more attention to EC some days than others. I usually catch him right after he nurses and after naps. With all the pooing lately I haven't been catching it all. I just think it's cool that my 3.5 month old knows what to do when I put him on the potty. And he really does--I can tell he actually tries to go. I'm not crazy!









My mother is funny; she's not pushing me to get Ezra on solids, but she keeps saying that when I was a baby I started solids at 3 months and I started sleeping better then, etc. I mean she really truly isn't pushing it; she totally respects my parenting decisions. She's just sort of ambivalent about waiting to start solids, I guess because that's not how it was done when she was doing it. Only I'm not sure that's why, because she was so supportive about giving birth in a birth center, and about most AP things, and about cloth diapering...so who knows why solid food is a sticking point for her. But I'm very close to her (she's one of my best friends) and she said she'll stop talking about it if it bothers me; I said no problem, I'm secure enough that I'm making the right decision.

Okay, well I sure hope this nap is a long one. I got him down at 1:20 and he woke up 5 minutes later because he had to poop! It took me over an hour to get him back to sleep, and he was just so over-tired. I need to go finish cleaning my apartment for my guests.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Amy, *voice drips with sarcasm*, if you would READ the THREAD maybe you would GET IT!!!









Apparently the june mamas literally titled their chat thread, "let's outpost those chatty julymamas!" The OVARIES of those women, can you BELIEVE!!!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Sarenka~ I hope your electricity stop going off. I'm sure it's a pita of not knowing when it will come back.

Maria~ Love his pic. I click on it and then left to get dd1 from her bus. When i got back i did a double take thinking that maybe that was a pic of dd3. I think it was the roudness of his head which seems to be like dd3 that fooled me.







He's a cutie!!!

Miss Juice~ Sorry to hear that you didn't get a good night sleep. Hope tonight's is better.

Elsanne~ That's great about ec. I don't know if it's ec but dd3 is dry during her awake times.







:

Jessica(joyofbirth)~ I didn't take that as bragging about your dd. It's more those ppl who says it with an arrogant thing in their voice and with pity that my kids don't sleep thru. They are all proud and if you read between their words, it's like whatever i do/did is not good enough to get my kids to sleep. It's those ppl who bugs me. Your post was great.

i tried a few times to take pics when i'm nursing and they never turn out great. I'll try again soon.

gumby~ Sorry to hear the sickies are at your home. Hope it goes away real soon.

gtg baby crying...


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
eh, I think maybe we have some teething going on. I really don't know. DS has been a real fussy-butt the past few days. He's not sleeping well at night. He's drooling like crazy. And I guess he sort of has diarrhea; he had been only pooping every few days, but he's already gone three (!) times today and he went twice yesterday too. Plus it's very watery and slightly green. I just don't know. I felt in his mouth, but it's hard to tell; he was born with little white bumps on his bottom gum (the ped called them "pearls"), which I guess have to go away before he gets teeth? In any case something is going on with him. But isn't that always true with babies?

DD3 is the same. Real fussy, drooling like crazy. I never saw that before with my others dds. Not sleeping well at night, yup same here.

The poop is probably because he's swallowing lots of drool and mucus. It happens, that what i heard.

I hope our babies gets relief from the teething soon or else us mamas will go







:

DD3 has junk in her eyes. I'm not sure whatelse i should do but i'm putting bm in them straight from the source. I hope she doesn't start hating the nipple because of that.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
eh, I think maybe we have some teething going on. I really don't know. DS has been a real fussy-butt the past few days. He's not sleeping well at night. He's drooling like crazy. And I guess he sort of has diarrhea; he had been only pooping every few days, but he's already gone three (!) times today and he went twice yesterday too. Plus it's very watery and slightly green. I just don't know. I felt in his mouth, but it's hard to tell; he was born with little white bumps on his bottom gum (the ped called them "pearls"), which I guess have to go away before he gets teeth? In any case something is going on with him. But isn't that always true with babies?


We have this going on here too. Logan got his first little tooth two weeks ago. He's been chewing/drooling for the past few days. I looked in his mouth tonight and I see something white beneath the surface of the gums next to the tooth he has on the bottom. I can't feel anything yet, but I think it will be very soon.

Tomorrow I am taking him to get his Christening pictures taken. He was baptized almost two months ago and I still haven't had his pictures done. Keep your fingers crossed that he will still fit in the outfit. The buttons in back will probably not be buttoned.







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
Tomorrow I am taking him to get his Christening pictures taken. He was baptized almost two months ago and I still haven't had his pictures done. Keep your fingers crossed that he will still fit in the outfit. The buttons in back will probably not be buttoned.







:

puuuuuhhh-leeeeze post pics!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm so behind!

Tanya - I loved your pics - beautiful! I haven't taken a single nursing pic. Maybe it is time.

Have you or anyone heard of these bottles? Someone told me about them on the working moms board - the premise sounds good:

http://www.thefirstyears.com/breastflow/

Hi to all - maybe I can keep up tomorrow!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I'm so behind!


Not really...those were taken a year and a half ago when my dd was around seven months. I have only a few home shots of the new babe.

naking, thinking of all that needs to be done. I need to remember what is good and positive right now. It's too easy to stress and think of all that has gone wrong in one day. Two big things happened that nearly put me over the edge. But you know what...it does not matter in the big scheme of things. So I'm going to let it go and try to look at it with a new perspective tomorrow.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

gorgeous pics, tanya!

:guhs to all with sick and/or fussy babes/children.








kimya

and a huge thank you to whoever gave me my first ever DDDDC! i laughed so hard when i saw it.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

:







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
naking, thinking of all that needs to be done. I need to remember what is good and positive right now. It's too easy to stress and think of all that has gone wrong in one day. Two big things happened that nearly put me over the edge. But you know what...it does not matter in the big scheme of things. So I'm going to let it go and try to look at it with a new perspective tomorrow.

If you want to talk about it - we're here...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







:







:









Oh no! Sending healthy PVs to you!!!


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Oh no Jessica, feel better!

Love the DDDDC Maria









Tanya, if you need to vent, vent away.









Any moment now people will start showing up for our Mom & Me group. I really struggled to get this apartment presentable, with a fussy baby who refuses to sleep. The best thing, though, was that yesterday my Ergo came! I bought it from an online friend. I was able to get DS on my back by myself, which allowed me to vaccuum and take out boxes to the trash and stuff. I haven't managed to get him on my back myself in any other carrier; DH can help me with the mei tai, but it's nice to be able to do it when I'm alone.

Right now, though, he's asleep in the wrap. Finally. Poor little dude, I don't know what's wrong but something surely is. He's just fussing and wanting to spend as much time as possible on the boob, and not sleeping. At least when he has a boob in his face he'll smile at DH and me; it's nice to see him happy for a little while.

Oh, and I have some nice nursing pics. Some that DH took, and some that I took from my perspective (mostly when he was being silly and laughing at my boob and at me







)


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Amy, *voice drips with sarcasm*, if you would READ the THREAD maybe you would GET IT!!!









Apparently the june mamas literally titled their chat thread, "let's outpost those chatty julymamas!" The OVARIES of those women, can you BELIEVE!!!

LOL

And, (also good with sarcasm) Elsanne, why *thank you* for coming to take care of my 4 boys while I read every post from you chatty July mamas.

Ovaries indeed!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Poor little dude, I don't know what's wrong but something surely is. He's just fussing and wanting to spend as much time as possible on the boob, and not sleeping. At least when he has a boob in his face he'll smile at DH and me; it's nice to see him happy for a little while.

Could he be going through his 3 month growth spurt? I noticed his bday was the end of July. Not all babies go through it at three months on the dot. I'm waiting for ours to happen anytime, since she just turned 3 months.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

We have snow!!! Snow everywhere!!! Now i need to go shovel.







ewwww


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

But don't get me wrong i love snow just not to shovel.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
LOL

And, (also good with sarcasm) Elsanne, why *thank you* for coming to take care of my 4 boys while I read every post from you chatty July mamas.

Ovaries indeed!










Ooooh you are GOOD! Touche!! Truly, I







to you, hardworkin mama.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Could he be going through his 3 month growth spurt?

This makes perfect sense for what we went through a while back! Thanks for reminding me.
Tanya, hang in there. Waiting to hear about the positives: kids healthy? roof over head? etc...although one thing you said really rang true with me: "putting me over the edge"...I realized a while back how very close I AM to the edge when veeeery small things can really push me over that edge far too easily. It is a delicate balance. *hugs of support*

Jessica, my most favorite juice, I am so sorry you are







:







:







:







. Big







: to you and wide, cheesy grins, and maybe a couple stickers on your lapel to remind you that life is a beautiful gift.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

[URL=http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/8324/lis2006002dg0.jpg]http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/8...2006002dg0.jpg

for your particular attention Miss Juice!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 

[URL=http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/8324/lis2006002dg0.jpg]http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/8...2006002dg0.jpg

for your particular attention Miss Juice!

Bwwaaaahhhaaaaaahaaaaa that's the BEST! Put a smile on my face for sure.







thank you for that. And cute baby, too!

Feeling better over here. Thank goodness for grandmas. I







my MIL. It's her day off, and when she heard how lousy I felt (my throat is on fire and I can barely talk) she came over and took the girls to the Natural History Museum and then to lunch. I took the baby back to bed and slept for almost two hours!! Then the kids came back and the 2yo went straight to bed for her nap. I'm going to make it through the day after all.

I can't imagine it being possible, but I think Ethan is cutting at least one more tooth. His bottom two are all the way through, and I think at least his right next one over whatever it's called is coming in too. He bit me the other day - that was a surprise. When my girls bit, they were so much older. Having a baby this big poses its own set of challenges. Like I can't just stop by the store if I don't have my sling in the car - I can't carry him and he can't ride in the cart. It's just strange to have someone so big still be so ... small. OK I am rambling, must be the headache.








Tanya, how's it going today?
Where is Pav? Is she moving? How's the pup doing?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Love the shirt, Sarenka!

Jessica, I understand the big baby still being so small. I look at Keira and she is just huge, and yet still so little. She is just so heavy that holding her while she sleeps cuts off circulation in your hands.

Thanks for asking about me.







I was trying really hard not to have a pity party last night and just deal with it and move on. Apparently, our insurance and taxes increased enough that our mortgage payment goes up $60 a month starting with December. Then, and this is kind of a long story....I did my annual check on my credit report and found something not so good.

Last Sept, I got a call from a collection agency about a water bill where I used to live. I told her it makes no sense, because I already paid my final bill and it was for a higher amount than the $47 she was calling about. So I call the water dept. Turns out it is a final bill. From the house I rented before we bought a house in April 2004. TWO YEARS later I'm just now finding out about it. I had city water at my new house, told them to transfer it. The lady said it was cut off at one house and turned on at another. I told her I had water at the new house from April 2004 until Oct 2005 five blocks from our rental home. I assumed my final bill came with my first bill at the new house. That's how the electric and gas companies did it. So anyway, I call the collection co. back because it is a legitimate bill and make payment arrangements. I told her I didn't have it right then, but asked how long I had to pay it before it was reported to the credit bureau. She said "until the end of October". I paid it on Oct 26 over the phone. Well, it was reported as a collection on Oct 2, and as paid on Oct 31. The credit agency told me yesterday that there's no record of that conversation and that the person I was dealing with was new at the time and no longer works there. I really don't care. If she gave me incorrect information I fail to see why they don't have to correct it and delete it from my credit report. I work hard to keep my credit report clean even when times are lean and I am LIVID that a measly $47 is messing it up. I'd have borrowed it, gone without groceries...whatever if I had known in September that this was going to happen. Yesterday the manager was supposed to call me back, and she has yet to do so. I'll going to call after I put dd1 to bed in a few minutes. It's just one more hassle I'm dealing with right now that I could do without. I've also started the going around in circles dance with my insurance company about my midwife bill. I don't have time for this, and most days I don't have energy for it either.

On a positive note, I'm dealing with my older dc better today. The last two days were a real lowpoint in my mothering skills. But my house has crossed the line from cluttered to dirty, so on top of the phone calls, care of kids, etc, now I have to make sure my house gets clean this weekend.
I'm hopeful that a weekend of help from dh getting things under control and spending time with the kids helps next week start off better.

I was so mad at dh this morning. I get up and get four people ready every morning, including making breakfast. He is responsible for one person. He gets up off the couch this morning (his sleeping place while dd1 is night waking), and crawls into dd1's bed where he proceeds to snooze until 7:50. He has to be at work at 8am. We live 20 minutes away. yeah. lovely. Nothing makes me more angry than to look at him SNOOZING his morning away when he got a full night's sleep while I run around and take care of everyone but myself. He still got a shower this morning, too. Must be nice.

I should add that he is not typically lazy or anything like that. This is just one of a few things he does that has been getting on my last nerve lately. I just keep thinking I'd like to snooze an extra 30 minutes in the morning, so why don't you get your butt up and cook breakfast on occasion.
Ok, rant over.























Naptime!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

tanya. It's way ok to vent on here. We are go thru almost the same things but at diferent times and we get it, yk?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks, Sandrine! It's just so frustrating because the credit thing NEVER should have gotten that far. I just cannot believe that the city water department never tried to collect it from me until two years later by turning it over to a collection agency. I'm just pissed off and stressed before this happened. My mail was forwarded from the rental to our new home. Then forwarded again from that home, to my SIL's where we stayed a month, and again to our new home we have now. I left my new cell phone number as the forwarding number at our old house, and that's how the collection agency found me. I'm glad they did, because it WAS a legit bill, but I'm just







that it went this far, and that they gave incorrect info when I talked to them on the phone.

ETA: Loving your DDDDC, Maria!







:


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

God Tanya, that's all you need...sending sympathy and a kick for your dh to get him out of bed in the morning and make some kind of effort - that isn't much to ask... I only have one older dc and so far have managed to ensure that dh 'does' mornings with her when he's here, as a fair deal with me doing all the night parenting. And it saves my life. I can't imagine what your exhaustion levels must be like...
Hope you can get something sorted for mornings and a bit of cleaning done at the w/e - that's my aim too... after a bit of :nana: we are both in a good mood and dh will actully be home, so maybe we can find some energy to spare!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

You know, most of the time it doesn't bother me. He's not a morning person, and it's kind of built in. I get that. It only gets to me when I'm worn down. Of course, the case could be made that I wouldn't *be* so worn down if I had a little help in the morning. I used to handle all the kids nighttime and morning stuff because he had to be up earlier than me for work. I was always able to get some down time later in the day. It's nearly impossible with three to make up for it later. I guess we just need to talk about it, because it's not the first time since ds started school that it's "gotten" to me. The other part that bugs me is that I am starting to feel responsible for getting _him_ up on time so he won't be late, too. That adds to my frustration because it seems like he can't even get himself out the door when I can get four of us out the door. I usually take my shower at night before bed to save time, but I just missed out last night.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

OMG ladies, I won't even try going back and read all the posts I missed. We are SO SICK over here!
It's been 6 weeks and still can't get over it







:







:







:







:
DH hasbeen gove for 2 weeks, things are HARD with sick kids and sick myself. I need to sleep it out. DS1 has been having lots of issues, mental issues, don't wanna sleep at night, missing daddy.....as I said, things are raugh around here. I slept for like 3 houras last night, with a horrible flu not exactly what I needed.







: DH is FINALLY coming home today, in about an hour. CAN NOT WAIT!

gotta go, trying to read as you post, but missing lots of posts. Don't have time to sit in front of the PC so much.
DS2 has NASTY cold poor thing, can't eat, breath, sleep..............it sucks!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh, Pav! I had no idea your dh was gone! Did we post so much that I missed it? I know how excited you are to have him home. I hope you all get well ~ fast. It's been too quiet on the cold front here and I keep waiting for the bottom to drop out and knock the whole house out with a particularly nasty virus. I wish I'd have known he was gone, so I could return the support I got while my dh was gone. Much







and







to you!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Oh, Pav! I had no idea your dh was gone! Did we post so much that I missed it? I know how excited you are to have him home. I hope you all get well ~ fast. It's been too quiet on the cold front here and I keep waiting for the bottom to drop out and knock the whole house out with a particularly nasty virus. I wish I'd have known he was gone, so I could return the support I got while my dh was gone. Much







and







to you!

Thank you Tanya







I never mentioned he was leaving so you could not know. I just don't have time to post these days. My mom is still here though, trying to help as much as she can, but night time is really up to me. She wants to help but DS1 wants only mommy at night.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm only able to read the past few posts, I'll try to catch up more fully later.

Tanya and Pavlina, you need some major :guhs!

Maria, I love your DDDDC!!

Sarenka, Your babe's shirt is wonderful and your babe is too! Did you have the shirt made?

A funny story from my night. I was randomly selected for a CDC poll regarding foods I eat. Part of the conversation went something like this:

Her: In the last 7 days have you drank milk?
Me: Yes
Her: In the last 7 days have you had any unpasteurized milk?
Me: Um, well, um, ... does breastmilk count?
Her: WHAT?
Me: I was curious and I tried my own breastmilk. It certainly isn't pasteurized so, does it count?
Her: Um, well, I don't know!

I think that surveyor is still talking about our conversation!







:


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

hi everyone I tried to read back but I'm at 21 and I STILL haven't gotten to my post which I posted like 5 days ago. I give up!

Jacob had his 4m appt this morning I'm a bit annoyed. I explained to his dr about how I'm doing research to find out if I want to vax or not and that I'm not sure and until I complete my research I don't want the boys vax'd at all...well this morning she totally rode my a$$ about not getting Jake his vax! first of all he's sick (fever and congestion...she's not sure why there's a fever though) and I explained that I wasn't comfortable getting him his vax while he's so young b/cuz of how caleb reacted to them (progressively worse...after his 6m shots he slept for 3 days straight except about 30-45minutes every 8hrs or so which he did nothing but scream...wouldn't eat and would drink only very little) and she said "well it is normal for babies to be sleepy after their vax" ...WHAT?!?! excuse me that's not *sleepy* that's terrifyingly close to a coma...he was so groggy it was like he didn't even know where he was or who I was or ANYTHING it was like he was dying, he COULD have died and that's normal? I don't think so!

other than that his congestion is no longer in his chest...it is in his nasal area and she prescribed a steriod course of 5 days. anything that will help my baby boy breathe. i'm not sure exactly what the steriod will do as when I asked she just said "well hopefully make him better" right b/cuz i'm 5 and can't understand real explanations.

he was measured though 26.5" and 15lbs 0oz, head is 16.5" oh yeah and the part of the visit where she makes sure she knows what he's eating...I mentioned I had been supplementing with a bit of formula due to low supply (well not low supply per se just low pumping output...not at all the same thing) and she acted like that would be the norm and continue. I told her no he just gets it for now until I can pump enough to send with him. I'm having problems though and I am not sure I can overcome them









I hate my job and my kids daycare. I have not figured out a satisfactory solution though. today I tried the power of positive thinking. instead of thinking how stupid all the customers were I told THEM how stupid I am. it actually worked though....most were like "oh i have sooo been there" where usually before they would be like "and you are the best they can get to work here how sad is that" (yes I've been told that)

of course now half the city thinks I'm dumber than a doornail.

okay well ghost whisperer is on and mom's almost ready to watch it.

Jami who is so tired she can't even think straight

or find her house keys (anyone seen 'em?)


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

omg that's hilarious! I tried my milk too. its delicious!

meant to add this

Quote:

Her: In the last 7 days have you drank milk?
Me: Yes
Her: In the last 7 days have you had any unpasteurized milk?
Me: Um, well, um, ... does breastmilk count?
Her: WHAT?
Me: I was curious and I tried my own breastmilk. It certainly isn't pasteurized so, does it count?
Her: Um, well, I don't know!


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
puuuuuhhh-leeeeze post pics!


Here they are! This is Logan in his Christening gown. Dh wasn't thrilled with this one. He and the dds think Logan looks like a girl. But, both my brothers wore this when they were babies. I like it because it's sentimental (and free!)

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...s/baptism2.jpg

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...s/baptism5.jpg

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...s/baptism3.jpg


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
You know, most of the time it doesn't bother me. He's not a morning person, and it's kind of built in. I get that. It only gets to me when I'm worn down. Of course, the case could be made that I wouldn't *be* so worn down if I had a little help in the morning. I used to handle all the kids nighttime and morning stuff because he had to be up earlier than me for work. I was always able to get some down time later in the day. It's nearly impossible with three to make up for it later. I guess we just need to talk about it, because it's not the first time since ds started school that it's "gotten" to me. The other part that bugs me is that I am starting to feel responsible for getting _him_ up on time so he won't be late, too. That adds to my frustration because it seems like he can't even get himself out the door when I can get four of us out the door. I usually take my shower at night before bed to save time, but I just missed out last night.

I think it probably bugs you because you don't get the choice to be a "morning person" or not. if it needs doing, you do it, regardless of the time of day. Totally reasonable to be annoyed by your PARTNER'S childish behavior.


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

OMG! I can't keep up with you ladies output! All the baby pics are adorable though!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Sandrine, sorry about the shoveling! My ILs are up north and they are shoveling, too. Just think, someday your dds will be old enough that it can be their chore.







My sister and I used to fight over who got to shovel and who had to clean indoors.

Pav, I hope you feel well soon. :guh

Jessica, yay for your MIL!

Amy and Jocelyn, nice to see you!

Tanya, :guh. And here's another :guh.

sarenka, that's awesome.









Jami, nice to see you, too!







: to that ped. Even pro-vaxing folk are cautious about vaxing siblings of children who have reacted to vaxes.

writermommy, Logan is gooorgeous. Thanks for sharing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
A funny story from my night. I was randomly selected for a CDC poll regarding foods I eat. Part of the conversation went something like this:

Her: In the last 7 days have you drank milk?
Me: Yes
Her: In the last 7 days have you had any unpasteurized milk?
Me: Um, well, um, ... does breastmilk count?
Her: WHAT?
Me: I was curious and I tried my own breastmilk. It certainly isn't pasteurized so, does it count?
Her: Um, well, I don't know!

I think that surveyor is still talking about our conversation!







:

















:

We had a lab party tonight for two of my now-former







labmates who convocated today -- one PhD, one Master's. There were a bunch of small people at the party. A whole bunch of people had babies over the past one and a half years. There were a lot of jokes about the productivity of the lab.

In other news, I finished DS' birth story. All 25 single-spaced pages of it.







: I'm going to sit on it and edit a bit over the next few weeks and then I will post it. I also have an appointment the week after next at a PPD clinic. I feel really fortunate to have the resources I do -- I called them, talked to a nurse (which was pretty helpful by itself in helping me feel normal) and they got me in very quickly.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Jami-I'm so sorry about your dumb doc. They think they know everything. My niece just had a reaction to shots at 4-years. Of course, when she arrived at the ER they said she must have picked a virus. Oh, right, the day after she got her shots. That's a mighty big coincidence. She makes the fourth of my nieces and nephew that had extreme reactions. 2 of them had seizures. One I'm not sure of because I didn't live near her till she was 2. That's my biggest reason for not vaxing, too many reactions in my family.
I wanted to mention to Jami that you should be careful with the steroids and make sure the Rx is written to wean the baby off them gradually. I usd to have asthma and a couple times the doc forgot to write that part. At first, we'd call and ask and they'd say oh yeah, we just figured you knew what to do. But apparently, from what I've been told, it's a common mistake. But it sucks to be the on the patient end of that error. The steroid works kinda like an anti-inflammatory and shrinks the inflamed bronchial tubes in the lungs, so it's easier to breathe. I hope your wee one feels better soon.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Jami, I'm so sorry your pedi is treating you like that. Sounds like they need to be fired and replaced. It doesn't matter what the issue is, there is no excuse for treating you like a child. I cannot stand it when Dr's think I just needed to patted on the hand and sent about my merry way. Sounds like your pedi is trying to perpetuate our culture's blind faith in doctors, who are, of course, _never_ infallible (oozing sarcasm).

I fell asleep putting the dd's to bed around 8pm. I just woke up chilly in dd1's bed without a blanket. I got a drink, and found that dh has just spent the last two hours folding and putting away clean laundry. Oh, yes. Two hours of clean laundry. So I guess I can forgive him.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Big hugs to Pav...

Tanya - what a wonderful surprise! (The laundry..)

Logan is indeed gorgeous...and looks great in that robe...

maria, glad you got the appointment so easiliy...

everyone else, I am reading, honestly, but I've just got to do some cleaning before I lose my mind...Jami I may very well have your housekeys somewhere here!!

the vest was actually a present from someone in the UK, they got it in a high st store -complete coincidence! (No such thing, right, or only such things....)


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Good morning,

dd3 slept 12hrs last night.







: I"m now rested. lol Actually i woke up first and i was like ok time to nurse little one. I had big time engorgement.









I couldn't finish to shovel yesterday afternoon, dd3 kept waking up and wanting her soother. Going in and out of the house is no fun when you are completely dress for snow and the girls were outside. I didn't want to leave them outside so after the 3rd time, i just said too bad and got the older girls inside and took care of dd3. So, when dh got home, he finished the job. But i wanted to do it!!!







Oh well, next time.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I need to go clean or else dh will be a bit upset as the house is a MESS.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok I promise this is the last time I'll remark on it, but man this thread moves fast!

Maria, I am







about your DDDDC. Did we ever find out who did it? Or who did Tanya's for that matter? Anyway, glad you got your appt







Let us know how it goes.

Tanya, be-e-ay-u-tiful pics! Sorry to hear about your ucky credit situation. I hope you are able to get it resolved soon!

Jessica, many guhs and healthy vibes. You probably have what we had. Is the internet infectious now? Sheesh. MILs rule







Impressive numbers of teeth over there too! We have no teeth yet, but DD is constantly trying to suck her fingers while nursing now







:

Cori, a friend gave me those breast bottles. They were weird and didn't work for us. But then again no bottles seem to work for us







There are a few parts so they are harder to clean than your average Avent or whatever. Anyway you are welcome to try ours... my friend doesn't want them back because her kids don't use them and we won't be needing them. PM me and I'll send em if you want (along with a few others!) How's the milk situation?

Laura,







Bet you gave that woman something to talk about for a while!

Jami







Grrr







: on your ped. We are actually still looking for a good ped that is nonvax friendly and somewhat educated on the topic. I got a recommendation from my chiro but this guy is really well known and horribly overbooked. So I can't get in. We just hit 4 months so I'm thinking I'd like to start pursuing other docs. So annoying! I thought about going back to see the one we saw for DD's 2 month visit, but she is SO STRONGLY PROVAX and she lectured me for like 15 minutes last time I was there. No doubt she'd call CPS or something and I don't feel like we're educated enough to defend ourselves just yet. We can't undo a vax so we're waiting...

Pav,







s and many healing vibes!

Writermommy, damn cute pics!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Ooh hey, can we do a new question?

What does your DP do for work?

Mine is a network engineering consultant. So he designs and configures networks, supports them through the QA phase, then brings them live and makes sure all is well when they go to production. He's a big geek









What about y'all?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm done cleaning. Well until dd3 is up and then i can go clean her room. It needs a plastic over the window and i need to put her clothes and dipes away. We are currently using the bassinet for the clean dipes.









I did lots of cleaning this morning. I'm proud of myself because i don't do it often because i hate it so but when i do it, it looks nice. I clean and rearrange dd1 and dd2. I put both their toddler bed together to make a bigger bed, hoping that they will sleep better at night. I only have to puth their drapes back on their window.
The living room is vacuumed and tidy. I pass the broom and even mop my floor in the dining room/kitchen/hallway area. Pretty proud of that. LOL i don't do that often enough.

Now i only have to do dd3 and my room, clean the counter in the kitchen and then clean downstair(basement).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire*
What does your DP do for work?

My dh is a teacher in HS. He teaches History, Geography and Law. He is in a small HS that his biggest class ever since he's been there is about 20 students.The lowest number was 3 students in his class. he loves what he teaches. He doesn't mind the traveling but sometimes gets tired of it but he looks at the advantage and he loves working there because of the small classroom and his co-workers.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

"DH" is a misnomer, but the one who fits that description who shall hereafter be known as VIET, which is his real name, is a moody mystical magical mexican who makes no money. AKA an Artist. Paintings, acrylic. He also dances, plays guitar (allll friccin day grrrr), etc. The things I love the most about him, I also hate the most. Ain't that the way.

To remind you all: we don't live together, because I hated supporting him. We are still together in the Biblical Sense. Last night's Bible Study was particularly, um, moving and spiritual.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
"DH" is a misnomer, but the one who fits that description who shall hereafter be known as VIET, which is his real name, is a moody mystical magical mexican who makes no money. AKA an Artist. Paintings, acrylic. He also dances, plays guitar (allll friccin day grrrr), etc. The things I love the most about him, I also hate the most. Ain't that the way.

To remind you all: we don't live together, because I hated supporting him. We are still together in the Biblical Sense. Last night's Bible Study was particularly, um, moving and spiritual.









:







: :nana:







:

Feeling better over here (a good laugh always helps). I have virtually no voice. My toddler totally ignores me anyway, and now I can't even yell at her.

So here's my freakout for the day. DH and I are going to dinner tonight with his dad and dad's wife (Grandma 3 for those keeping track at home). Grandmas 1 and 2 are coming over to babysit. This will be the first time I have left Ethan for more than an hour, and I am FREAKING OUT!!! What is my problem? This is my third baby. I started leaving dd1 for this long when she was 3 weeks old, and dd2 when she was 8 weeks old. Ethan is, what, like 14 weeks? Maybe even 15? And I am losing my mind with worry. These grandmas have been caring for my babies for almost 5 years, and I trust them completely. Why is this making me worry? I think it's all about the bottle. Well, we're going, and that's that. Everyone will be fine. Thank you for letting me vent.

Quagmire, how is the bottle thing going? Your earlier post made it sound like she's not really into it.

Hugs, Pav. Glad your DH is back and hopefully things will even out soon.

Maria, congrats on the birth story. I'm glad you're getting some support.

OK, break is over. When I told DH his mom was coming over to babysit he flew into high gear, trying to get this house clean and presentable enough for adults.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

dh is actually a bit of a minor celebrity. Unfortunately out of all the fascinating things he does - lecturing in anthropology, running workshops in survival skills, primitive shelter building etc, doing sweat lodges and fire walks, producing and selling wildflower meadow seed mixes, saving natural river banks....what he's famous for is eating insects. He's done this all over the tv and the press - on one programme with me along as the lifelong vegetarian wife









He has fans!!!









And he's 'really' a botanist.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

My dh is an apprentice plumber(?) for an industrial construction company. He hasn't been working with the plumbers since June. He has been doing all kinds of construction stuff besides plumbing. He's currently working with the pipefitters crew. He may decide to go this route with school and such. So we'll see.
Miss J-I don't think you're nuts for worrying about leaving your baby. I think at this point they have become like an appendage. It's like walking out the door and going, whoa where'd my arm go? We've only left Mattie briefly to go to the store. It makes me anxious. I know she's in good hands, but still, she's not in my hands. Do your best to have fun tonight.
In other news-Emma went poo-poo in the potty today. Yay! She hasn't gotten it before and today she went. And we've had I think 4 pee-pees in the panties since then. All day Thursday, she wore panties and h ad no pee-pee accidents. Yesterday, we were gone all day and she had to wear a diaper. Today, she wakes up, pees a couple time and poops in the potty and then nothing. I don't know what to do. I think she gets confused w hen we leave the house and she has to wear diapers. I can't afford trainers, so I don't know what to do when we leave. Any advice from the btdt Mamas?


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey all! I have a minute to type finally!! Knock on wood and type real fast









Elsanne - your posts always crack me up! I love your sense of humor! ANd I love your description of what your DP does









Serenka - wow about yuor DH! Famous for eating insect! INTERESTING! What's his name? I have to look him up now.









My DH is an engineer. Industrial, but now running his own business. He's also an author, wrote 2 books, and is working on 3 more. Technical books about engineering. Teaching some on-line classes as well as on site at about 5 different collages. Here's his website that says it all, it's kind of hard to explain what he does. http://www.kaizenassembly.com/

Thanks for hugs everyone! I am feeling MUCH better today. Got "some" rest. DS1 slept ALL night because daddy was home. I can't believe what he did to us (my mom and me) when DH was gone those 2 weeks! HOLLY CRAP he literally refused to sleep as a protest. The minute he's home he's my little angle again. I did not realize how much he missed him.

Caleb's mama - good to see you back! I was wondering where you were.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Jessica - as you said yourself, it'll be fine...

elsane














:

JoyofBirth - I've just started reading up properly on elimination communication and it makes so much sense - big congrats on your success...I just don't think i could get up at night for anyone or anything at the moment what with all the feeding....

Pavlina - thank goodness dh is home and you're feeling better
www.luczaj.com
that should give you some idea!

oh, she's crying...must go!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

FTR, sarenka that was MY EC SUCCESS!! I take all the credit I can get, man.







:


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok I haven't been here for a while and I have no hope of ever catching up on all of these posts, so I'll just run with the current question.








: Dh is a diesel mechanic. I just want out point out that while down in the states diesel mechanic aren't paid much, but here they are quite valued. DH doesn't have his ticket yet though becuase here you need to go to school through a sponsorship program, and when he did 10 years ago he got through all 4 years to one month before his final test then the company he worked for shut down







. So now he laughs because he has 15 years experience and does all the work of a diesel mechanic but he is really a level 0 because it has been so long, but he is the highs paid level 0 in the country







He tells this to everyone who asks what he does. The place he works for now is sending him back to school this Feb and he is so excited. After that he's going to Alberta for 6 months to set up our retirment money working in a mining town, after that he might have to go back one more time then we can just live off his regular job till he retires with out worrying about putting away money. I love it because with our age difference If we both retire at the sme time I'll be i my 40's and we'll be able to move to the middle of nowhere on a little self sustaining farm.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Last night's Bible Study was particularly, um, moving and spiritual.











My dh is hinting at some Bible study. Do you know what he said last night? "But I folded the laundry"









Dh is a techical geek, too. He works in network operations for Cingular Wireless. He used to be an "engineer" where we used to live, but the same level job here is "technician" because of the union.







I just tell people he's the reason your cell phone works. Anyway, he loves it. This is the third of the main carriers he's worked for and he loves being where he is now. He really takes pride in making sure it works well, at least what he can control (ie dropped calls, reception, etc).


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Yin Yang I am thrilled to entertain with my posts. Otherwise, why bother?







Joyof Birth, in response to your potty training question, my dd was right where yours is just a few months ago. It is hard. Talk to her about it: we are wearing diapers because _________(ie, no peepee in the bed!). Then if you want to go out diaperless (scary at first, I know!) bring one or two changes of pants/clothing. Take her to the potty even if she says she doesn't have to go, every hour or two, wherever you are. *This, FTR, is my heavy-duty EC child, potty trained at just about 2-2.5 yo, like any other kid.







*

Tanya, the thing is that your husband was earning what I used to call, with my ex in a former life, b.j. points. I will not spell it out, you know what it stands for. He just doesn't realize that those were not counting points, because that was just basic stuff he needed to help you with anyway.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

*Sandrine* - TWELVE HOURS????? Did ya drug her? j/k!

*Maria* -







I'm glad you were able to write it all out and that you have an appt...

*Tanya* - Your story is beyond annoying!! I had something happen to me with a cable box once that was also infuriating. I won't bore you with the details. My charge was fraudulent though but I couldn't prove it.

*Jami* - Please run, don't walk, to a new ped!!!! Even if pro vax, the first rule of vaxing is to NOT do one if the immune system is compromised at all - cold, fever (especially a fever!!!), or anything.
*
Pav* - I hope you are all healthy soon! Sounds terrible.









*Quag* - I'll be PMing you. We tried that bottle tonight. It was awesome - it took him over 15 min to drink it and he pulled off before it was empty - normally he'd guzzle it all and want more - the slowness really helped!!!! I can see how washing would get old after a while. This will probably freak the dcp out. She is used to feeding him quickly now...so your dd is not doing well with the bottle?
*
Elsanne* -







Maybe I need to take up some religion.







No prayer happening here since last week and only then it was because I felt bad for making him wait so long. I can't wait for AF to come back!!!

*Jessica* - Hope all goes well with Ethan tonight. Deep breaths, deep breaths...

My dh is a computer technician. He goes company to company fixing computers, printers, whatever is not working...also does installs, setup, etc. It pays crap here. He earned over 25k more in Virginia. Ouch.

Sorry if I forgot any others - that's the best my swiss cheese memory can do!


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

:guhs to you, Pavlina! I hope everybody is feeling better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Her: In the last 7 days have you drank milk?
Me: Yes
Her: In the last 7 days have you had any unpasteurized milk?
Me: Um, well, um, ... does breastmilk count?
Her: WHAT?
Me: I was curious and I tried my own breastmilk. It certainly isn't pasteurized so, does it count?
Her: Um, well, I don't know!

I just tried mine, too! I hadn't had the guts before, but I was majorly leaking the other evening so I caught it and tried it and it was GOOD! Sweet. No wonder DS likes it so much









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
dd3 slept 12hrs last night.







: I"m now rested. lol Actually i woke up first and i was like ok time to nurse little one. I had big time engorgement.









Wow, what's the secret??? That would be so amazingly awesome. Does she always sleep well? I'm envious but also very happy for you--sleep is a wonderful thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
"DH" is a misnomer, but the one who fits that description who shall hereafter be known as VIET, which is his real name, is a moody mystical magical mexican who makes no money. AKA an Artist. Paintings, acrylic. He also dances, plays guitar (allll friccin day grrrr), etc. The things I love the most about him, I also hate the most. Ain't that the way.

To remind you all: we don't live together, because I hated supporting him. We are still together in the Biblical Sense. Last night's Bible Study was particularly, um, moving and spiritual.

















I just love this. "mystical magical mexican"
hmm, it's too bad that bible study is often the last thing on my mind lately...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
dh is actually a bit of a minor celebrity. Unfortunately out of all the fascinating things he does - lecturing in anthropology, running workshops in survival skills, primitive shelter building etc, doing sweat lodges and fire walks, producing and selling wildflower meadow seed mixes, saving natural river banks....what he's famous for is eating insects. He's done this all over the tv and the press - on one programme with me along as the lifelong vegetarian wife









He has fans!!!









And he's 'really' a botanist.

Now that is cool! And incredibly weird









My DH is a medical student. Nothing exotic or exciting about it. He's in his third year, so he has the rest of this year and then one more year before he's finished. Then he'll be a resident, probably in internal medicine.

DS has been insane the past few days. Not even just fussy, SCREAMING.







: He doesn't have a fever; I've tried all different clothes and diapers; I'm putting him to the breast constantly, even though it's obvious that he's not hungry, because at least it keeps him somewhat calm. And long walks in the wrap, too. I don't know if he's teething or what. He won't sleep. Getting him to nap has become a nightmare, but he simply can't stay awake over a few hours or he melts down. So life has been a bit crazy. DH was home today and got a taste of it, so now he's helping a ton and feeling really sorry for me







Plus since I'm nursing him all the time he's getting super chubby, which is just funny







I'm just hoping I'll wake up in the morning and see some teeth or something--at least an explanation, and then it could be over for a bit.

Oh, and I thought he had his 3-month growth spurt a few weeks back. He was nursing a lot more than usual for a few days and I'm pretty sure my supply increased. But I sort of think the entire first 6 months are one long growth spurt, so it could just be yet another one. I just want my happy baby back (and some sleep would be nice).


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Elsanne, you crack me up. Seriously. A night out for margaritas with you must be a hoot!

Jessica, I hate leaving the baby too. It doesn't make any difference that she's the second child... I miss her like crazy and I always worry about her when I'm not with her. The toddler seems like a grown up in comparison







:

JoyofBirth, your DD is quite a bit younger than mine so I'll just share our PL journey briefly. She was interested in the potty from 16 months. She was pooping in it on a very regular basis between 17-21 months. Then she abruptly lost interest and would not be swayed back to using it for quite some time. We tried using underwear as a reward (use the potty and you can wear it) but that didn't work out at all. She had to wear the underwear all the time in order to get what happened when she peed/ pooped. We also tried putting her in underwear before she expressed a specific interest, and that didn't work either as she just used her underwear like a diaper. So we laid off for a bit. We didn't change her diaper until she insisted for poops and we bought character underwear when she asked for it in the store. Once she said she wanted to wear it that was pretty much it. She just did it. This was about a month ago. She's still in a diaper at night but I find that she's lazy when she can be. For example, she won't go to the potty in the morning, she just pees in the diaper, then takes it off and gets dressed. She is also very resistant to suggestions that she go. Normally she takes herself but sometimes she's doing the peepee dance and I just tell her to listen to her body. She says "I AM!" She waits a minute and THEN she goes (just to prove that it wasn't my suggestion that made her go







) Anyway this is getting to be not-so-brief so I'll leave it at that









Sarenka, your DH has a cool and icky job







I have to go scour the local nature channels to see what this is all about!

Pavlina, cool, my company is alllll about kaizen









Tanya, tell your DH he is on the right track for a little religious conversion ... clean the bathroom and add a foot rub and you'll be singing to the heavens









Cori (and Jessica) Rachel is still very uninterested in bottles. She used to get sort of hysterical when the dcp would offer it. Now she doesn't care too much... she plays with it and likes to help hold it, but she still doesn't drink too much. She averages 4 ounces while I'm gone. Then she tanks up all evening. She's not doing a full reverse cycle.. I believe she's usually up just once, though it's hard to tell. Once my boob is out she can pretty much help herself so it's "once" or "more than once." I'm sort of looking forward to starting solids. I know she's happy and I usually get over to feed her at lunch but I'll feel better when she's getting calories throughout the whole day. We may try straw cups too. DD1 was the same way about bottles despite me introducing them fairly early, so we transitioned to straw cups as soon as she could sit up.

By the way, I edited my earlier post to say DP instead of DH because someone brought to my attention that I wasn't being inclusive of everyone in our DDC! by asking what people's husbands did!







I really hope I didn't offend anyone... I was just curious and it was another one of those GTKY questions that I thought would be fun! I certainly don't mean to exclude anyone who doesn't have a partner, doesn't live with their partner, doesn't currently LIKE their partner... etc., so feel free to ignore the question if you don't like it!







FTR though I am really enjoying learning about everyone and their families.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh yeah DD is 4 months today








Sorry I've been kinda ecited all day but forgot to actually post.







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Wow, what's the secret??? That would be so amazingly awesome. Does she always sleep well? I'm envious but also very happy for you--sleep is a wonderful thing.

I wouldn't know. My babies sleep well the first few mths and then they start waking up at night. DD1 slept thru the night from 2mths until 9mths old and then started to wake up at night. I tried lots of dif things and nothing worked. She's almost 4yrs old and she still wakes up. DD2 is the same. She slept well during her first yr and the begining of her second yr. Only waking up once. As a toddler at 2.5yrs old, she wakes up at night too.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

I dunno why, but I have the opening bars of 'Losing my Religion' stuck in my head!! Cori, I'm with you waiting for AF to come back...

elsane, many apologies! I got Joy's potty training and your AMAZING EC SUCCESS







a bit confused. I was drinking my first glass of wine in present memory...

I've had a housecleaning disaster. You know, it's more trouble than it's worth, ladies, keep out of those bathrooms. Dh had a good clean in there last night. Then (after the aforementioned glass of wine) I had a bath, throwing my clothes all over the room as usual. Today my Brand New brown velvety - what would you call them? sweatpants? very nice trousers anyway - have got orange blotches from bleach!!







: I'm so angry I could sneeze.

Maybe if he was something useful like an engineer he'd be able to work out how to clean a bathroom safely?!

mamatigress
sorry to hear about 'insane' ds - dd had a napless period a few weeks ago which drove us all round the bend. If nursing calms her, then that's obviously what she needs







whatever did we do without this symbol?! sending hugs

sandrine -what a wonderful wonderful wonderful thing...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

I just tried mine, too! I hadn't had the guts before, but I was majorly leaking the other evening so I caught it and tried it and it was GOOD! Sweet. No wonder DS likes it so much
When ds1 was little I made mashed potatoes for with mine!







I was out of cow milk and grabbed some of mine from the fridge. I didn't tell dh until after. He just thought it was funny - and the potatoes were good!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I dunno why, but I have the opening bars of 'Losing my Religion' stuck in my head!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, it's official. I cannot drink like I used to







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Well, it's official. I cannot drink like I used to







:

Oh no! Feeling uke







?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Not _that_ bad, thankfully, but pretty fragile. Tired. OTOH we had an awesome, awesome time. The wine was just flowing a little more freely than I realized...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Not _that_ bad, thankfully, but pretty fragile. Tired. OTOH we had an awesome, awesome time. The wine was just flowing a little more freely than I realized...

I'm jealous - dh and I could really use that about now...

Sounds like Ethan did just fine then?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Ethan was a dream, apparently. And quite literally. He was awake and cheerful when grandmas came over around 5:00. He was asleep when I came down from getting ready to go around 5:15, and he slept until around 8:00! He flat-out refused the bottle, but wasn't particularly fussy about anything, and we got home just before 9:00. Bummer about the bottle, though. He's going to start spending Monday afternoons with his grandmas and his sisters, and I'd like for him to eat. But neither of my girls ever took a bottle, even though we introduced it really early, so I'm not at all surprised.

Where is everybody?? Not that we're counting, but those June mamas are suddenly like 200 posts ahead of us.








and stuff.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Jessica, glad you had fun. I had a beer the other night and felt it immediately. I guess from not having any alcohol for so long? I've never been much of a drinker anyway. That's too bad that Ethan won't take a bottle, but at least he was happy. I really wonder what Ezra would do in that situation. I doubt he'd be happy without a boob around, but he might surprise me. We're thinking of leaving him for a few hours with my parents when we visit them a month from now; he's never had a bottle, but by almost 5 months he'll drink from a cup if he really needs it, right?

HOORAY for sleep! I decided that DS's problem is mainly sleep deprivation, so yesterday afternoon we did nothing but make sure he napped well. DH and I went for a long walk with DS in the wrap, so he got a great nap. Then he slept better last night than he has in ages--3.5 hours followed by 3 hrs 15 minutes, then I don't know but he woke every few hours, but he slept until 6:30 a.m.!!







And he's been pretty happy today, but he's getting fussy after being awake for 45 min to an hour, so that's when I get him down for another nap (actually in the wrap, he'll nap longer that way). So...we might be turning the corner here









I'm going to change my siggie some now.

Oh, in other exciting news, I found an excellent vegan brownie recipe, so I'm super excited. Only DH says I can't call them brownies, because they aren't chocolate; they're almost like a vegan version of Tollhouse pan cookies. I made them this morning and I'm afraid we might eat most of them today!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

I've become very cheap. Two sips of wine and it feels like half a bottle. It's great! I think I had a hangover this morning over said two sips...

Jessica, so glad it went well, and tigress - yay for the sleep. Sleep is the priority. Yep.

my dh now wants to make cheese out of my milk...but then he would, wouldn't he! Do you think there'd be a market for it? MAHM - milk at home mother?

I wish everyone would come back - in the morning when I come and post you're all asleep!


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

MAHM!
I don't think you can make mama milk cheese. Or at least it would be difficult. I think only animals that make rennet make good cheeses--cows, goats, etc. Like you can't make pig cheese, for example.

Where in Poland are you, sarenka? My bro spent a summer in Poland, but he was mostly in Warsaw. That was a few years ago, though. He said it was so different than the US.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Yay for sleep is right! Speaking of, soapdiva how's it going? and







mama cheese. Sarenka you crack me up. Hey, what time is it in Poland right now? It's 2:29 pm in Ohio, at least that's what my computer says.

ETA: Nice siggie pics, mama t!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

: over pig cheese, angry enough to sneeze, bible study and hangovers (i know it isn't nice to laugh and point, sorry jessica -- glad you had fun!)

i'm here, just working. or trying to at least. for the most part, when i have a free hand to type, i'm entering data into a spreadsheet for a systematic review.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

It's 20:36 here now. I'm already half asleep.

I think you can make cheese actually, the traditional Polish sort anyway - you have to add some kind of rennet substance or something - I'll ask dh later!

I'm in the south east of Poland, really close to Slovakia and Ukraine. The nearest town is Krosno, I'm about 3 hrs from Krakow. Yes, it is really different from the UK and I assume the US - I've only been to SF and NY really briefly...
Here in the countryside the priests totally rule. And not everyone in my village has running water. Most young people have left for the UK. The country is run by a couple of complete idots - identical twins - every day there's something new and bizarre to make me







: but I've made myself a good life here...

Yes, lovely pic in the sig line, tigress...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Dh says 'just add rennet!'

who's going first?


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

hi everyone.

im really tired.

my nipples are very sore. Jacob bites when he's not eating actively and I've discovered that 3 of 5 nursing sessions he's not really hungry. nice to know. I nurse him anyways and offer faithfully every 2hrs even if he hasn't acted hungry *just in case* but I switched sides 3x last night due to engorgement. so i think he's about done with the nursing during the daytime thing.poor baby







we get home after daycare and i nurse him and then there's dinner, and cleaning up ds1's bath and ready for bed and by that time its time for us to go to bed. and everyone wonders why i still cosleep







if i didn't ds2 would never eat!!

oh yeah new pics www.dropshots.com/Mama2Boys

I think that's all. oh yeah i filled j's steriod prescription (prosolone I think) and its 25ml with me giving him 5ml for five days. he spit the entire first dose out so i'm not sure if i'll try again.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

also is bible study some kind of euphemism? cuz i see it in recent posts that have nothing to do with studying the bible LoL.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Dh says 'just add rennet!'

who's going first?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
also is bible study some kind of euphemism? cuz i see it in recent posts that have nothing to do with studying the bible LoL.

See elsanne's posts on the topic.









Oh, and to answer Quag's question, DH works in knowledge management -- the high-tech version of library science. It's about storing, organizing, and retrieving information. Before he finished his Master's in that, he worked with his dad doing interior renovations, so he can fix our computers *and* the house. It's nice. Although I always feel a little sheepish that I'm the one with the engineering degree, but DH (English degree) is the one rewiring the basement.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.alphamom.com/site/wonderland/


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Amy, I loved that article! Is anyone going to one of the nurse-ins on Tuesday?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

Tanya, tell your DH he is on the right track for a little religious conversion ... clean the bathroom and add a foot rub and you'll be singing to the heavens









After today, it's only in his dreams.







Just another typical dp rant, no big deal, and it's probably nothing you've not experienced yourselves.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Well, it's official. I cannot drink like I used to







:

Oh, yeah. I wasn't much of a drinker before, but even the little bit I could hold does me in now.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Amy, I loved that article! Is anyone going to one of the nurse-ins on Tuesday?

No, I can't. My ds's class is having a Thanksgiving feast for lunch on Tuesday. I called the moms to see what I could bring, and there's the standard fare: turkey, mashed potatoes, mac and cheese (I guess b/c that's all five year olds eat?). She asked if I wanted to bring the utensils. I said "Um, what about a vegetable?" She told me "How about corn?" Ummmm....I say.....and she says "Ooh, a veggie tray!" Now she's talking. Kids love to dip and will surely eat something green that way. I'm just glad to be able to take something GREEN!

Scary thing happened this morning. Our carbon monoxide alarm went off!!! Turns out it's our heater generating it. We aired out the house and left it off while we were gone all day. Dh should be home soon to see if he can figure it out. Otherwise it's going to be a cold night at our house. We'll have to bundle everyone and have all the kids sleep with me. I will have to have someone come out to fix it tomorrow because I just can't afford the extra fees for coming out on Sunday.

Check those batteries, ladies!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

ok mamas, i need your input! i know i seem like a fairweather friend-just popping in to vent or pick your brains-but i'm here lurking everyday-just no time to type w/my 2 boys keeping me busy...however, i'm desperate and am determined to finish this post before either of my sons melts...
i am getting NO sleep here ladies-here's the situation: we cosleep with seth and he just isn't sleeping much during the night. he'll nap 3 or 4 smallish-maybe 40 min naps throughout the day. i bf on demand all day-tho he does prefer to side-lie to nurse and that's difficult to do unless kevin happens to be asleep-so we do a long side-lying session in the evenings before dinner and again at kevin's bath/bedtime...so seth should have a full tummy...he used to do a longish stretch (ok not compared to some of your babes but still) from like 8-9:30, snack and then sleep well again til like 1:30 and then start waking more often to nurse but now it's awake every 45 mins to fuss, burp, switch sides, doze off and wake again-ALL NIGHT LONG-for 2 weeks now. i'm starting to lose my mind. sleeping when he sleeps during the day isn't always possible because of other ds, pet noise, whatever but i do try to nap with him when i can. we have all the pre-teething signs going on (drool, chewing/gnawing on everything) and he definitely growth spurted at closer to 3 mos-he's 4.5 mos now...dh wants to try him in his crib-thinks we may disturb his sleep when we move around (we definitely do-if dh gets up with ds1, seth wakes up for sure) but i don't want that to be the answer. help me save our co-sleeping relationship and my sanity ladies!!!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

*Kelly* - HUGE







I've been going through something very similar. I was a freaking zombie for quite a while. Where does Kevin sleep? Is he with you as well? (Just curious) What about a sidecar arrangement so you aren't totally giving up co-sleeping?

Right now I'm trying some things from the No Cry Sleep Solution book. I think you should get your hands on a copy. If anything, it has given me HOPE. We've only been trying some of the techniques for a couple of days so I can't say a huge "It worked for me!" but last night I actually got one 3 hour stretch so maybe something will happen? Who knows! Just know you are not alone!! At one point, ds2 was doing a 6 hour stretch - that was 2.5 months ago. I keep clinging to that - knowing that someday maybe I can get that again!!! The nights when it is every 45 minutes are KILLER. I'm really afraid I might have that tonight as ds did not nap well today. Seriously, get the book!! And if you think teething is contributing to it, maybe try some Hyland's tabs?

*Tanya* - Thank goodness for the alarms! Be careful!
*
Amy* - Great story! I couldn't believe it when I heard that happened. I really think it boils down to the child being 22 months old. If it was an infant, I don't think it would have happened. JMO

*Jami* - cute pics - love that onesie!

Off to make some cheese...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

No time to type...babe just woke up. Turns out the carbon monoxide alarm needed new batteries.









Here's to not having to call out the heat/air repair person!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Kelly - wish I had some advice and not just sympathy. I'm going to be getting the book Cori recommended myself!
Drop in when you can and let us know how it's going...hugs


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Kelly~ wish i could help but i've been in sleep deprived mode since dd1 has been born. I haven't found a solution yet for my girls sleep probs.

Good morning everyone. We'll be having a busy, busy day.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks ladies-keep the suggestions coming-last night was a little better-i think seth may have been cold-i cranked the heat and put a hat on him and he slept better (still woke but not like before) so fingers crossed...but i will check out the book-my lib doesn't have so i'll have to get out over the long weekend and take a look. we do not cosleep with kevin-tried it when he first came home and no one slept including him so he's happily in his crib (he is a wild man-upside down, sideways-i think there wasn't enough bed for his gymnastics when with us). side car won't work for us in this house (remember we are with family til our house sells-no room in the room for more than our bed really) but maybe eventually...i'm just hoping things continue similar to last night and we can just leave things be as they are...
ok, fussy toddler-omg, i have a toddler! seems crazy








kel


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Kelly, I forgot about your living arrangements! I'm sooo glad things went better last night. The main thing I'm doing from the book is putting him to bed earlier. I'm also more closely looking for sleep signs. And also, I'm trying to see if I can get him to fall asleep without the pacifier using her "pull-off" method. Right now, I nurse him until he pretty much passes out but then he MUST be burped (major gas issues) and he wakes up. I normally then give him the pacifier and he almost instantly passes back out. So I keep gently removing the pacifier every 15 seconds or so. If he cries, I give it back. If not, I keep it out. It is better explained in the book. I'm not looking for him to sleep allllll night long, but if this helps me get at least one 4 hour stretch, I'd be much happier. As it stands now, I haven't slept more than one hour consectutively in months. That is not good for the body/brain!!!

It also isn't particularly good for my marriage because dh snores through all of this and I find myself feeling very resentful...







:

Have any of you seen Chris Rock's first special? In it he talks about OJ killing Nicole (good timing with what he's up to right now, eh? grrrr). Anyway, he says something like, "Killing your wife is wrong, I couldn't do it...but..._I understand_!"

Well, that's kind of how I feel right now about CIO. I couldn't do it, it's wrong...but..._I understand_. Probably very un-AP of me to say, but oh well. I can just see why people resort to it. Feeling like a vice is squeezing the head everyday and that the eyelids are attached to 10 pound weights gets old, ya know? I'm just glad I believe so strongly in AP and how my baby would feel so I wouldn't do it...

On a positive note, Nathan is simply in love with his big bro. When ds1 looks at him, he belly laughs. Then ds1 will hide and Nathan will pout. Then he comes back - more belly laughs. Rinse. Repeat. Got some good footage on video of it last night!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Tanya - woohoo about the alarm - great news!

We are having problems with our water (we have a well). Some rodents built a nest inside the well and it fell into the water! When we run our washing machine or the tap, we get mulch, pine needles, etc. Had someone over on Fri to look at it and that's how we found out about the nest. Now I'm worried about bacteria in the water from their poop so I have to hire someone to come test the water (and possibly pay to clean it). We also need to add a filter system to at least screen out this stuff as it could take forever to clear out. Cost? At least $600. We so don't need that right now. Boo.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

:guh, Cori. Eeeeew. And yuck!

Tanya I am glad it was just the battery. You did inspire me to check ours, though. CO is no joke.

Jami cute cuteness. Sorry to hear about the nipple soreness, tho.

Amy thanks for sharing that article, it made me laugh, which is a necessity these days.

Kelly, and every other sleepless mama here, big old







it's sooo hard. I'm blessed with a good sleeper now, but before this I really didn't think they existed. DD1 was particularly tough. She'd wake every 45 minutes to 1.5 hours. I didn't have NCSS then, I got it when she was a toddler, and I used some of the tricks with DD2 as soon as she was born. I don't know if that helped or if she was just a different baby, but she was definitely a better sleeper. Kelly, I forget where you are. I could send you my copy if your library doesn't have it.

My whine for the day is that my dryer is almost dead. It's been going downhill for a while now, but I now have to run it at least two full cycles before anything is dry, and it takes forever, and my laundry is seriously backing up because of it. Not to mention 3 trips to the basement is more than it should take! And it can take me a day and a half just to MAKE three trips to the basement. I so can't afford a new dryer right now. I'm thinking about having someone come look at it, and see if it's an easy fix, but I don't know whether that would be MORE expensive. WWYD?


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

RANDOM COMMENT:Soapdiva....I have always been meaning to tell you how impressed I am that you were able to have a Frankbreech homebirth








Ok...Random comment over!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Well, that's kind of how I feel right now about CIO. I couldn't do it, it's wrong...but..._I understand_. Probably very un-AP of me to say, but oh well. I can just see why people resort to it.

I can understand a lot of things, too. I have had plenty of not-so-AP thoughts during the worst of times. Sometimes I held it together and other times I have not. I learn from it and try to move forward. I've been in places on this parenting journey that have been so rocky that I question my AP decisions and wonder if the road not taken is less bumpy. But deep down I know I've chosen the right path for us, and I try to remember that during times when it's easy to forget.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
RANDOM COMMENT:Soapdiva....I have always been meaning to tell you how impressed I am that you were able to have a Frankbreech homebirth








Ok...Random comment over!

I'm glad she's got that in her siggy. Important for people to know it's not an impossibility.

Kelly, one thing that helps me when sleep is scarce and there seems no end in sight is to remind myself that babies are supposed to wake often. I do something like go re-read the portion on sleep on Dr. Sears' site for a refresher. Knowing that this is how it is supposed to be helps me somehow. And there's comfort knowing parents through the ages have survived, and so I will as well. One thing I did when my second was born was to set up a room that was toddler friendly. I let my ds play on the floor and I took a short snooze on the couch. I had hard floors and I'd give him playdoh at his table and he'd play with it for 30 minutes, and when I got up I just swept it all up. I still woke as soon as he needed something, but it gave me a few minutes to catch up and refresh myself while the baby napped. When he still took naps, I let go of all that I "needed to do" during that time and we all napped together.

Jessica, sucks about the dryer. Our washer died about a month after moving in. Not good timing as we just bought the house and a new refrigerator, too. I feel your pain!

I really hope this isn't a sign of things to come, but on the way home from the post office this morning, dd1 threw up all over herself in the carseat. Ew. I stripped her shirt and jacket off and wrapped her in my sling and put her back in the pukey seat for the ride home. She didn't want to, and I didn't want to put her there, but I had to. Poor baby. She's sitting on the couch right now with some crackers and water watching Scooby Doo. Speaking of, she doesn't ask to watch Scooby, she asks to watch Daphne. |She's such a girly girl.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
RANDOM COMMENT:Soapdiva....I have always been meaning to tell you how impressed I am that you were able to have a Frankbreech homebirth








Ok...Random comment over!


Why thank you!







: I find it impressive myself!







And to be honest, had I known he was breech before going into it, I can't 100% say I would have had him at home...but at least I would have had the opportunity to try to turn him...


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Cori, I've secretly admired your birth as well! I guess I should say it out loud instead!

OK, remind me again why AF is good! She returned this past weekend with a vengence. I thought I'd get a year without having to worry about buying pads/tampons and the mess ... nope, only 4.5 months.







: Back to charting I go.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Cori, I've secretly admired your birth as well! I guess I should say it out loud instead!

OK, remind me again why AF is good! She returned this past weekend with a vengence. I thought I'd get a year without having to worry about buying pads/tampons and the mess ... nope, only 4.5 months.







: Back to charting I go.

Thanks!

The one and ONLY reason I want AF back is so that sex will become enjoyable again. I'm pretty much dead down there - the Big O is nearly impossible. I need some estrogen!!!!!!! (Not looking forward to menopause if this is what it will be like....)

But yeah, otherwise, I'd rather not deal with it either! Sorry!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Kelly: swaddling helps us a lot. Like, A LOT. On the nights that DD manages to work her arms out of the swaddle she is way more restless and far easier to accidentally wake. So normally we swaddle her using this (also comes in blue







) and then I lay down with her in our bed and nurse her to sleep. I do the Pantley pull off as well and give it a minute or two. If she starts moving around again I offer the boob again. Repeat until baby is really out, then slip quietly off the bed and back downstairs with DH until our bedtime. When I first began this routine it took an hour and fifteen. Now I think DD is aware of me slipping away but doesn't mind since she knows I'll be back soon (JMO) so it''s more like 30-45 minutes.

When I go to bed I put a pillow between her and me. I use a really soft one, about chest height on her. It's mainly to prevent her from kicking me, though now I've realized that if I move around she doesn't feel it as much since we've got a little neutral zone betwen us







She also sleeps on a towel which 1) prevents mess in the bed if I leak or she spits up and 2) we can move her around easily without picking her up... just pull towel gently and she slides easily









So that's our routine. This baby does NOT transfer well so any attempt by me to put her down fails miserably. I'm hoping as she gets older and more trusting of the availbility of the boob, that we can transfer her to her crib for the first portion of the night (our bed is high off the ground and once she can sit up and roll I'll be too worried to leave her).

I second the NCSS recommendation. GREAT book, I used it with my first and I use aspects of it with DD2 as well.

I want to add that we seem to be growth spurting as well (DD is 4 months) so we've definitely got more nightwaking going on. She is also incredibly drooly and constantly chewing her hands. So there could be some pre-teething going on too. The frequency usually dies down again around 2 weeks so hang in there!









Cori, YUCK about your well. So sorry! I hope everything turns up clean for you.

Amy







Great link.

Maria, not to be sexist or anything but I think men have a "handy gene" when it comes to things like rewiring the basement or knowing how to hook up our generator without ever having done it or seen it done before. This is similar to the "truck gene" that all of DD1's little boy friends seem to possess, wherein they become absolutely nutso over every form of toy pickup, forklift, digger, dumptruck, semi, flatbed, logger, and cement mixer, ESPECIALLY those that make noise! and DD and her little girl friends could care less about those sorts of things. Of course there are exceptions to every rule, but I certainly don't discourage DD from playing with "boy toys" and I don't particular encourage participation in girly activities... nevertheless her absolute favorite thing right now is SHOES


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh and Cori, I too am impressed by your frank breech homebirth







You go! It's a real shame that breech is considered so risky by the vast majority of the medical community. I realize that vertex is "the right way" but I think there are probably real and valid reasons that babies present breech and they don't alll need to lead to surgery...


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
ok, fussy toddler-omg, i have a toddler! seems crazy

















And :guh on the sleep issues. DS is not interested in sleeping until 2, 3, sometimes 4 a.m. It's driving me mental, but since I only have the one and have a fairly flexible daytime schedule, I am having an easier time of it than otherwise. Cori, I don't know how you function. :guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Well, that's kind of how I feel right now about CIO. I couldn't do it, it's wrong...but..._I understand_. Probably very un-AP of me to say, but oh well. I can just see why people resort to it. Feeling like a vice is squeezing the head everyday and that the eyelids are attached to 10 pound weights gets old, ya know? I'm just glad I believe so strongly in AP and how my baby would feel so I wouldn't do it...

On a positive note, Nathan is simply in love with his big bro. When ds1 looks at him, he belly laughs. Then ds1 will hide and Nathan will pout. Then he comes back - more belly laughs. Rinse. Repeat. Got some good footage on video of it last night!

I hear you. And the interaction between DS1 and DS2 sounds too cute!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Tanya I am glad it was just the battery. You did inspire me to check ours, though. CO is no joke.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I so can't afford a new dryer right now. I'm thinking about having someone come look at it, and see if it's an easy fix, but I don't know whether that would be MORE expensive. WWYD?

It isn't something stupid like the lint trap, is it? Otherwise, since you asked WWID, I would put up an indoor clothesline or rack. I don't know if that is practical/realistic for you, but we have one that runs next to our stairs, and it makes hanging things to dry possible in the winter.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Cori, I've secretly admired your birth as well! I guess I should say it out loud instead!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
OK, remind me again why AF is good! She returned this past weekend with a vengence. I thought I'd get a year without having to worry about buying pads/tampons and the mess ... nope, only 4.5 months.







: Back to charting I go.

Have you considered a Keeper or Diva Cup? I had a Keeper before DS (I actually used it for exactly 10 years -- the length of the warranty) and loved it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Maria, not to be sexist or anything but I think men have a "handy gene" when it comes to things like rewiring the basement or knowing how to hook up our generator without ever having done it or seen it done before.

Entirely possible.







Although in our case I think it's more that DH has a "get it done" gene whereas I have a "procrastinate forever" gene.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

Have you considered a Keeper or Diva Cup? I had a Keeper before DS (I actually used it for exactly 10 years -- the length of the warranty) and loved it.
I have a Diva Cup - I will never use another Tampon again!! After ds1, my period became VERY heavy the first 2 days - to the point of using a Super Plus tampon ever hour. (Then it would just trickle the remaining days). With the cup, I'm able to extend that timeframe to like 3 hours and it makes a big difference. It took a while before I could convince myself to use it, but I'm a pro now and it is sooo much better. It is great on the light days too because you can keep it in like 12 hours and not worry, unlike with a tampon...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm going to give the Diva cup a try when AF returns. I am hopeful for a long absence.







What birth control options are you all considering/using? I am not interested in hormonal any more. Messes with me too much, plus I have some personal issues with it.

Before we moved, I had signed up to take a NFP class (taught by none other than my highly missed pediatrician and his wife). I was thinking I would combine NFP with a diaphragm. I checked my insurance and







: that they won't pay for a diaphragm. I saw other things that they cover and it just really bugs me. I was thinking I might be able to get it covered by having my OB preapprove it.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Kelly, I forgot about your living arrangements! I'm sooo glad things went better last night. The main thing I'm doing from the book is putting him to bed earlier. I'm also more closely looking for sleep signs. And also, I'm trying to see if I can get him to fall asleep without the pacifier using her "pull-off" method. Right now, I nurse him until he pretty much passes out but then he MUST be burped (major gas issues) and he wakes up. I normally then give him the pacifier and he almost instantly passes back out. So I keep gently removing the pacifier every 15 seconds or so. If he cries, I give it back. If not, I keep it out. It is better explained in the book. I'm not looking for him to sleep allllll night long, but if this helps me get at least one 4 hour stretch, I'd be much happier. As it stands now, I haven't slept more than one hour consectutively in months. That is not good for the body/brain!!!

Are you swaddling him?? it could help too. I'm don't remember if NCSS talks about it. Cori, I'm glad that it's slowly getting a bit better.

Quote:

Well, that's kind of how I feel right now about CIO. I couldn't do it, it's wrong...but..._I understand_. Probably very un-AP of me to say, but oh well. I can just see why people resort to it. Feeling like a vice is squeezing the head everyday and that the eyelids are attached to 10 pound weights gets old, ya know? I'm just glad I believe so strongly in AP and how my baby would feel so I wouldn't do it...
I feel like that often lately and it's just because i'm so tired. It does get better. I haven't seen the end of night wakings but at least at 4yrs old, dd1 can say why she's waking up and what she needs. Instead of being up for 30min or more trying to help her fall asleep then, it's more like 5min and then we get to head back to bed.

Quote:

On a positive note, Nathan is simply in love with his big bro. When ds1 looks at him, he belly laughs. Then ds1 will hide and Nathan will pout. Then he comes back - more belly laughs. Rinse. Repeat. Got some good footage on video of it last night!
Cute!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
We are having problems with our water (we have a well). Some rodents built a nest inside the well and it fell into the water! When we run our washing machine or the tap, we get mulch, pine needles, etc. Had someone over on Fri to look at it and that's how we found out about the nest. Now I'm worried about bacteria in the water from their poop so I have to hire someone to come test the water (and possibly pay to clean it). We also need to add a filter system to at least screen out this stuff as it could take forever to clear out. Cost? At least $600. We so don't need that right now. Boo.

ewwwww

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Kelly: swaddling helps us a lot. Like, A LOT. On the nights that DD manages to work her arms out of the swaddle she is way more restless and far easier to accidentally wake. So normally we swaddle her using this







(also comes in blue







) and then I lay down with her in our bed and nurse her to sleep.

Totally agree. Swaddling help me be able to put her to bed and she doesn't startle(sp) as much then if she wasn't in the blanket.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
My whine for the day is that my dryer is almost dead. It's been going downhill for a while now, but I now have to run it at least two full cycles before anything is dry, and it takes forever, and my laundry is seriously backing up because of it. Not to mention 3 trips to the basement is more than it should take! And it can take me a day and a half just to MAKE three trips to the basement. I so can't afford a new dryer right now. I'm thinking about having someone come look at it, and see if it's an easy fix, but I don't know whether that would be MORE expensive. WWYD?


Quote:

isn't something stupid like the lint trap, is it? Otherwise, since you asked WWID, I would put up an indoor clothesline or rack. I don't know if that is practical/realistic for you, but we have one that runs next to our stairs, and it makes hanging things to dry possible in the winter.
That's what we did for the past yr. We hang dry our clothes as our dryer wasn't working or so we thought. We finally were able to get it fix and it was nothing.







Still not sure what was the prob, but i feel like we wasted a whole yr on not using it when at times we really, really needed it. At least we saved on electricity.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 







And :guh on the sleep issues. DS is not interested in sleeping until 2, 3, sometimes 4 a.m. It's driving me mental, but since I only have the one and have a fairly flexible daytime schedule, I am having an easier time of it than otherwise. Cori, I don't know how you function. :guh

I can't answer for cori but i know what she's going thru as i'm in the same spot. YOu learn to live without the sleep. Being in a routine helps as it's all automatic after a while. lol For me it is. And if all your dc takes a nap in the afternoon and they are all sleeping at the same time then you hop in bed and take a nap too because you know that you won't sleep as much as you need at night. Survival.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
thanks ladies-keep the suggestions coming-last night was a little better-i think seth may have been cold-i cranked the heat and put a hat on him and he slept better (still woke but not like before) so fingers crossed...but i will check out the book-my lib doesn't have so i'll have to get out over the long weekend and take a look.

I'm glad that it was better last night. Maybe he's too cold?? Some babies love the warmth and some don't mind the cool of the night. I remember my sil putting her temp at home like 23-25C when her babies were newborn. I just find that crazy. Normal temps in my house at about 69F.

Quote:

ok, fussy toddler-omg, i have a toddler! seems crazy








kel
Aren't toddler cool?? they are developping their own personalities and wanting to be independant but not totally getting how to be. It just seems like yesterday but i had 2 toddlers at home. Now my oldest will be 4yrs old in 2 wks.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I have a Diva Cup - I will never use another Tampon again!! After ds1, my period became VERY heavy the first 2 days - to the point of using a Super Plus tampon ever hour. (Then it would just trickle the remaining days). With the cup, I'm able to extend that timeframe to like 3 hours and it makes a big difference. It took a while before I could convince myself to use it, but I'm a pro now and it is sooo much better. It is great on the light days too because you can keep it in like 12 hours and not worry, unlike with a tampon...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I'm going to give the Diva cup a try when AF returns. I am hopeful for a long absence.









I bought a Diva cup last yr but never used it as i got pg the same mth as i got it. lol So it's waiting patiently for my next AF. I hope i don't get it before 8ish mths or later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
What birth control options are you all considering/using? I am not interested in hormonal any more. Messes with me too much, plus I have some personal issues with it.

I have an IUD. It's been 4wks now. I'm not sure if i like it as i'm still spotting and it's been 3 wks of that. I will be seeing my ob real soon as i need u/s results(making sure the iud is at the right spot). I will ask him then.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm actually too tired to write/think, but wanted to say


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

Originally Posted by ~pi
And :guh on the sleep issues. DS is not interested in sleeping until 2, 3, sometimes 4 a.m. It's driving me mental, but since I only have the one and have a fairly flexible daytime schedule, I am having an easier time of it than otherwise. Cori, I don't know how you function. :guh
Maria - I think what you are going through is worse. We had one night of that where Nathan was up 2 - 5 and I truly, truly thought I was going to die the next day at work.

The only reason I'm functioning is the Emergen-C. No other reason. I'm not drinking caffeine so I don't have that boost...I'm afraid what it would do to ds at this point!
Also, I go to bed by 9, which really sucks because I'm normally a night owl and also, it leaves me with no time to myself or to get things ready or clean. My house is at its worst right now.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I had considered diva cups until I heard that they are really messy ... any truth to that? I'd love to try something that I could keep in for longer than a couple hours ... and pads ...ewwwww! not comfortable at all (but currently the only option for night time).

For BC, DH and I do NFP/FAM. I've never been on hormonal BC and I want to keep it that way. I learned from the books ... "Taking Charge of your Fertility" by Toni Weschler and "The Art of Natural Family Planning." I liked the easy read of TCOYF, but the NFP book had much more detailed rules to follow for both avoiding and achieving pregnancy. The NFP book includes a lot of Catholic info, and I'm not Catholic, but the BC info in it is very informative (and I like reading religious reasons why things are done or not done).

Tanya - that stinks about not getting coverage for the diaphragm. You can learn NFP on your own. If you have any questions, feel free to ask, I might be able to answer them. Another resource that I found to be very beneficial were the chat rooms on www.ovusoft.com. There are lots of very informed women on that board who know a lot more than I could ever pretend to know.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I guess the diva cup could be considered messy - you will need to wash your hands after!







It isn't that bad though. It took me 2 years to try it because the idea grossed me out. I love it now though!

No birth control here. I've never been on any (not for religious reasons, I just never trusted the pill, especially because I used to smoke years ago). Dh has always just pulled out. It worked for us for 20 years, then he got sloppy and now we have Nathan!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Quag: Why oh why did I not think of the towel idea myself?














We have been struggling with trying to figure out a way to nurse him on both sides without moving him around and nothing has worked. It is always such a hassle and usually ends up with him being more awake. Dr. Sears suggests just turning my shoulder into DS son more and nursing from the other side, but that usually just results in him getting sprayed. Anyway, thanks for bringing this idea to my attention and I can't wait to try it tonite


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm here, I'm here! TAK (toddler at keyboard). birth control; going to go get the iud here real quicklike. We're getting sloppy with all this bible study.

Sarenka said a while back she was "losing her religion". She needs more bible study.

Just wanted to point that out.

juice, gotta dryer? my head is spinning from all the posts and catchup but I am here. thinkin boutcha!

e


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

elsanne, where ya been all weekend? bible study taking up all your time?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I'm actually too tired to write/think, but wanted to say



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
The only reason I'm functioning is the Emergen-C.

I need to remember to take mine. I gave dh's 86 yo granny some. I hope she uses it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
We have been struggling with trying to figure out a way to nurse him on both sides without moving him around and nothing has worked. It is always such a hassle and usually ends up with him being more awake.

After trying to figure this out for two babes, this one gets the same side all night. And her big "I'm starved!" feeding in the morning is on the other, full side. A couple leaky mornings and they adjusted well. We all sleep better with minimal staffing at the all night diner.

Also, who had the well problem? I meant to post earlier and I've met several needs of the under 5 set since then. So my mommy brain lapsed on it. We had a well before. We looked into chlorinating it on occasion because it was just an awful well, to be honest. There's info on it online about how to do it. It's done the same as any water system. Just add bleach, then run all your faucets until the chlorine smell is gone. I think you can order water kits to test for chlorine, too. It didn't seem too hard to do it, but we never actually tried it. We moved instead because the entire area was heavily polluted.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

ahhh-he-he-he-hem.

I met someone from our DDC in real life today!!!

I met ashtree, and she ROCKS!!!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 

ahhh-he-he-he-hem.

I met someone from our DDC in real life today!!!

I met ashtree, and she ROCKS!!!



LUCKY!!! I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm totally jealous. I tell dh I'm gonna check in with my friends online. He says those aren't friends. You have to know people to be friends. This from the man I met online. But you guys seem to be the only people who get me. Sometimes I think you all are more friends than my IRL friends. I guess that's pretty sad. I'm gonna blame it on being a one-car family. THat way it doesn't seem pathetic.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I'm totally jealous. I tell dh I'm gonna check in with my friends online. He says those aren't friends. You have to know people to be friends. This from the man I met online. But you guys seem to be the only people who get me. Sometimes I think you all are more friends than my IRL friends. I guess that's pretty sad. I'm gonna blame it on being a one-car family. THat way it doesn't seem pathetic.

We're a one car family too, so I don't get out much to groups or anything either, plus with working and all, and DH thinks the same way. He keeps trying to get me away from the comp but doesn't quite understand the need to connect with other moms. Personally I love having the connection and maybe someday I'll bump into Josybear or someone else from Winnipeg I've met here and I can prove to DH that this is all worth it.








On a better note We went to the Dr today and DD is 10lbs 8oz, 24 inches long with HC of 15 inches, and her Thrush is very minimal, so it looks like things are on the up and up since DD is jumping percentiles in height and staying on track with everything else.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Jealous, jealous, jealous. <insert pouting smilie>

Jessica, don't feel bad. Most of my friends are online since I moved a year ago. One set of them I just happen to have met face to face already. There's no other difference, imo. I also mention to dh "my online friends this, my online friends that" and he doesn't get it. It is so much harder to make friends as an adult.

We have two Jessicas, so what to do? Jessica Joy and Jessica Juice. I may have to start doing that when these threads are on fire.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

*sigh*








:

Sabbath, how did it come to be that you met ashtree?

I am psyched that that rhymed.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

well, if y'all will recall, she moved to my area right after Arlo was born (well about a month ago). And we have just been talking through email ever since. So cool!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

I tell you, meeting someone who speaks my native tongue (in a native way







) would be something!! It gets a bit lonely sometimes, all my Polish friends live in big cities or go to the UK to work







or they're here but have no kids and just don't understand why I don't do the things I used to do and am a complete zombie.

One car here too. If it even counts as a car









I ordered a diva cup last night in a stroke of inspiration, dh really doesn't like me spending money he's like 'will you use that? you don't have periods!' I said 'I hope to soon!' Would he rather I went through the menopause at 36 than spent 20 pounds? I have to wonder!!

elsane - those bible study classes are just not going to get on the road properly until the return of AF... I'm with cori on this one...but believe me, I keep the faith









God, we had a rat in the well once too. I think it was thrown in there (early days with the neighbours







: ). Anyway we only noticed when the drinking water went all sweet one day... yuck.

Any dryer action, Jessica Juice? We have a ladder in the front room next to the stove covered in clothes and nappies - always ones for high tec solutions...







but I can see it might not appeal to all....

As for 'minimal staffing at the all night diner' (







Tanya!) that's a really good idea. Don't know what Jessica Juice thinks but my chiro insists that feeding 'from the other side' at night is no good for my back.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I think having a baby at all is not good for the back. It takes mega efforts to have proper alignment and posture etc...the carrying, the bending, the nursing! Crazy.

Sarenka--cool on the diva cup. I would like one too. I started menstruating at about 13 months after dd1, so I'm in no hurry. But yes, gonna get that IUD post haste, because one never knows and Viet is REALLY religious about Bible Study.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

All this Bible study talk! I don't go to *church* nearly as much as I did prior to DS ... sleep seems to be more important. Luckily DH and I have found a good balance between our secular and our church lives!

And as for online friends ... they rock!! Actually I recently met someone from my area IRL from the FYT boards. She's now one of the only friends I have with kids. Whatever happened to ready made friends from the schoolyard? I've been in my area for 3 1/2 years and I'm just now finding my nitche.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

i think i'm an atheist


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

me too kelly.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
We have been struggling with trying to figure out a way to nurse him on both sides without moving him around and nothing has worked.

Good luck with the towel! I could never do this on our mattress, but since we moved to our guest room for the winter (much warmer) which has a futon mattress, I've been able to nurse both sides without moving; I just lean over slightly more for the "top" side.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
elsanne, where ya been all weekend? bible study taking up all your time?









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
LUCKY!!! I'm a bit jealous.

Hey, if you ever make it south, let me know.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I'm totally jealous. I tell dh I'm gonna check in with my friends online. He says those aren't friends. You have to know people to be friends. This from the man I met online. But you guys seem to be the only people who get me. Sometimes I think you all are more friends than my IRL friends. I guess that's pretty sad. I'm gonna blame it on being a one-car family. THat way it doesn't seem pathetic.

It isn't pathetic. We're friends.







It's different than a RL friendship, but not less worthy or anything. In a way, I think it's more intimate. I haven't told any friends IRL (besides DH of course) that I'm having PPD issues.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I tell you, meeting someone who speaks my native tongue (in a native way







) would be something!!

:guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
i think i'm an atheist

















: I'm scared of the study being productive, and so is DS. He keeps interrupting our attempts at conversion.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
i think i'm an atheist















































Tanya - thanks for the well info - it was me! A co-worker's dh is going to come test the water on Monday...

As for friends, I definitely have more online than IRL. I am making friends with neighbors where we live now. It is easier because of ds1 and he goes to school with them. I am very tight with a group of girls who broke off of BabyCenter (yikes) when ds1 was little. I wouldn't say they are all AP but they respect my style and we all get along great. They've also helped me grow and realize that everyone does their own thing and even if it is not something I would do, I can see how fiercely they love their kids, just as much as I do. Also, I can see how their kids are tuning out and they are *great* kids...so my perspective has really changed a bit and matured from how I was when ds1 was young....(doesn't mean I agree with what some of them do, but all are GD...). We had a "convention" in Illinois one year where we all met for a weekend. A blast!

Chrissy - I see your dd has gained weight - does this mean you no longer have to worry?


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
thanks ladies-keep the suggestions coming-l

Kelly, I'm trying really hard to stay caught up but apologies if this is a duplicate suggestion. My nights got SO much easier when I switched to a futon. I sleep on one for just the couple years I have a nursing baby, because I can move around and it doesn't disturb him. On a regular mattress, I felt totally stranded - if I move, I wake him, so I don't move and sleep like crap.



Quagmire;6584
Maria said:


> I wish. Anyone have an extra handy gene for us? I'll even take it myself.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

PancakeGoddess said:


> I wish. Anyone have an extra handy gene for us? I'll even take it myself.
> 
> .[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I've been able to nurse both sides without moving; I just lean over slightly more for the "top" side.

I did that with ds. Dd1 never wanted both sides (she would spit it up), so we did one side, but flopped in the bed back and forth all night. Dd2 doesn't want both sides either, so the same breast all night works well for us.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I started menstruating at about 13 months after dd1, so I'm in no hurry. But yes, gonna get that IUD post haste, because one never knows and Viet is REALLY religious about Bible Study.

13 months! That's great, if you can raise up the hallelujahs without







- unfortunately this time round I can't so much as mutter a praise the lord...so I'm half hoping my diva purchase will hurry things up. Last time it took 8 months.

And what are IUDs like in practice? For some reason they always scared me and so I never checked them out. Pill is out of the question, my diaphram attempts were a fiasco, so we're on the condoms - no pleasure in themselves....


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

me again, just had to share, dd had an amazing day today, it all kind of came together, she was sitting propped up under a mobile while I was at the computer this morning and when I looked down five minutes later she was under the table!
She was just rolling, but once she got into position and started trying to crawl it was just hilarious, it looked as if she was in the water doing doggy paddle - if she could have slowed down and curbed her excitement I'm sure she would have moved...


----------



## Heather_in_LasVega (Oct 19, 2005)

Alright you experienced mommas I need some advice here! About to take the little one on her first major trip! And to make matters more fun, my in-laws decided yesterday that they don't want us in their home (for numerous reasons) and have booked us a hotel -







:

So I am in major trip planning mode here







:

For the drive:
1. freshly fed and diapered baby
2. new and exciting toys to play with
3. tapes of kids songs
4. EBM bottles in case we can't pull over right away (4+ hour drive)

For the hotel/in-laws house:
1. co-sleeper
2. travel swing
3. play mat
4. nice blanket for the floor (their carpet is nasty!)
5. bath cushion for the tub
6. stroller base for her bucket
7. clothing - 2 outifits per day and sleepers
8. diapers, wipes, etc.
9. burpclothes

*
So what am I forgetting?







:
Please help me add to my lists!
I need to pack tonight, we are leaving tomorrow!







*


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
*
So what am I forgetting?







:
Please help me add to my lists!
I need to pack tonight, we are leaving tomorrow!







*

You forgot the kitchen sink! J/K! I used to pack the kitchen sink and the bathroom sink. I would add a sling to your list, if you use one. When we would visit family during holidays, the only thing that settled any of mine was being close to me in the sling. Plus, when family gets too gropy for baby's happiness, wearing the babe in the sling makes them ask to hold the baby less.

Unless the travel swing is favorite mothering tool then don't bring it. Also, we just use a towel folded in half for the bottom of the tub at bathtime, so if you didn't want to bring that, then just get an extra towel from the hotel.

Bring a couple of pillows. I use them in the car for times when we can't pull over and I have to drape myself over the carseat. The pillows go between my side and the hard plastic seat.







Of course, this is just in case the bottles of EBM don't do the trick. I've had to do it a couple of times when there's no safe place to pull over for a couple miles and babe is hysterical.

Extra water for you. The air in the car is not very moist and with the heater on can increase a nursing mom's need for water.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tanya, you're so helpful!

Here in Mexico, no carseats. Can you imagine. I, of course, have one.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
*
So what am I forgetting?







:
Please help me add to my lists!
I need to pack tonight, we are leaving tomorrow!







*

I don't know how your ILs are, but I think you might find you're more comfortable in a hotel. You won't have to worry about what hours the baby keeps, if she's crying in the night, etc. and you'll have a little more control over her environment.

Definitely take a sling or other carrier if you use one. I'd be lost without mine!

TAKE YOUR CAMERA if it's not already on the list.

In the car, remember you can sit in the back with her if you need to.

HAVE FUN! I'm so glad we're only going 10 minutes away.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Hey, if you ever make it south, let me know.









I'm planning a trip down next summer!!! Actually a camping trip.









DD3 seems to be out of sync' with her routine. I'm going







: trying to figure out how she is or what she wants.

DD2 looks really cute with her braids.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

So many other things to respond to! The Monday-Tuesday routine is crazy around here. I work late on Monday evenings, and usually get home around 7pm, and I work early on Tuesday mornings, so usually am up at 6 and in the office at 8am. Leaves no time for anyting non-mandatory. But now, whoopppeeee 5 count them FIVE days off!

I never answered the DP work question. DH is an attorney. If you had any idea what my family was like growing up, you'd find it hilarious that I am married to an attorney.

As for BC, we're getting the big V next weekend. I say "we", just like he says we had the babies. I've always gotten AF back right around 6 months pp, and I'm so so so scared of getting pg again that there's no biblical anything going on around here right now.

Must go. Toddler mania is getting dangerous.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

For travel with a baby, if possible, I always leave at bedtime. For a 4-hour trip, I think I'd definintely leave around 8pm and enjoy the blissful silence. No guarantee the baby will sleep the whole time, but your chances are much better.

I also agree that the swing and bath thingie are optional, unless baby is a total swing-lover.

Have fun!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Have you guys seen our google ads? I think the "Sleep is for the weak" shirt is why we have tshirt ads.








I think I just figured out why we can't say







anymore.....


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

yea, but what about the circ boards? Not to drag this topic up again...

Personally, I like the restrictions for my own selfish reasons: two older children who read over my shoulder at my desk here in the kitchen. But that doesn't really make it right.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Seems like the circ boards are getting their own "special" ads.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
me again, just had to share, dd had an amazing day today, it all kind of came together, she was sitting propped up under a mobile while I was at the computer this morning and when I looked down five minutes later she was under the table!
She was just rolling, but once she got into position and started trying to crawl it was just hilarious, it looked as if she was in the water doing doggy paddle - if she could have slowed down and curbed her excitement I'm sure she would have moved...









Wow--good for her! Ezra does that funny swimmy crawl thing. He can actually scootch himself forward that way. I'm hoping he's a late crawler, like after we move to a new apartment; it's not looking promising, with how fast he's picking up milestones. I walked at 8 months so I'm just praying he doesn't take after me in that regard!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
*
So what am I forgetting?







:
Please help me add to my lists!
I need to pack tonight, we are leaving tomorrow!







*

Wow, what a list! I would agree on adding any carrier you use (sling, etc.). But you look like you've mostly got it covered. The only extra thing we take to my ILs is our dirty laundry to do in their machine (we don't have our own)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Bring a couple of pillows. I use them in the car for times when we can't pull over and I have to drape myself over the carseat. The pillows go between my side and the hard plastic seat.







Of course, this is just in case the bottles of EBM don't do the trick. I've had to do it a couple of times when there's no safe place to pull over for a couple miles and babe is hysterical.









I've had to do this before! Especially hard with my little boobs







I always laugh at the vision of DS staring up at flying boobs--I bet he dreams about flying boobs all the time









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
DD3 seems to be out of sync' with her routine. I'm going







: trying to figure out how she is or what she wants.

Oh, I sure do know that feeling.









Well, I took DS to the airport to day for the nurse-in







Actually I was trying to organize a local one, and I had gotten emails from three women who said they might be bringing more. And in the end, nobody else showed up! Oh well. It was still a fun trip. And it has me interested in doing more activist stuff. For sure at least I want to get DS some t-shirts with fun slogans on them.

Oh, and I saw my first propped bottle today. I guess this is a good thing, that I don't see it more often, but wow I felt so bad for that baby. She was just laying there in her bucket in her stroller with a bottle propped up in her mouth while her parents were doing other things. I'm not one to judge, normally, but I don't really see how there could be good justification for this.

Right now I'm jacked up on coffee. DS didn't sleep well last night, so I was falling asleep and headed over to Starbucks. btw, the caffeine has never affected him; I rarely have it, but I don't notice a difference when I do. It hits me hard, though, since I'm not used to it. I think kellymom says that only 1-2% of the caffeine gets into breastmilk. Oh, and as far as sleeping--DS was TRYING to sleep, but he was squirming around like he was having gas problems. I burped him and tried everything, but he just kept squirming and grabbing at the mattress, all with his eyes closed. Finally when I changed his diaper he woke up and had trouble falling back asleep.







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
But now, whoopppeeee 5 count them FIVE days off!

Yay! Enjoy them!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I'm planning a trip down next summer!!! Actually a camping trip.









Well, I'm in Toronto, so I'm pretty sure you don't mean here if you're planning a camping trip.









Karen, good luck with the trip! We drove 10 hours each way for a long weekend when DS was 2 months old (normally it's a 6 hour trip) and it was fine. We just took our time and stopped when DS needed a change or to nurse.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Have you guys seen our google ads? I think the "Sleep is for the weak" shirt is why we have tshirt ads.








I think I just figured out why we can't say







anymore.....

I saw one earlier that said "teach your child about the bible" and that just about killed me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
yea, but what about the circ boards? Not to drag this topic up again...

They've disabled all the ads on CAC, vax, grief/loss and surviving abuse forums









nak


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I saw one earlier that said "teach your child about the bible" and that just about killed me.









I've blocked the ads.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

How have you blocked the ads? I admit, the first thing I do when on MDC is adjust my view of the page with the threads centered, so I rarely see the ads on the side by default.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I saw one earlier that said "teach your child about the bible" and that just about killed me.











I meant to say about Thanksgiving--I'm pretending it doesn't exist, since I'm not with my family. But anyway, we're driving to my ILs, about a 3 hour drive. The plan is to go tomorrow night after bedtime, so DS should sleep the whole way. Thankfully bedtime for him is 6:30 or 7, which is a good time to travel (I hate traveling late at night; DH, on the other hand, loves it).

question: when do y'alls DCs take their last nap of the day? DS is napping now (in the wrap







it's so nice to have him all cuddled) and I suspect he'll wake up in 15 minutes or so, at around 5. Then he'll want to eat, and we'll play and have nakie time (this kid LOVES being naked; sometimes I think he'd choose being naked over nursing!), and he'll get his bath and pajamas, and read a book, and then we just hang out until he falls asleep, usually at 6:30 or 7. That's loosely our routine.


----------



## Heather_in_LasVega (Oct 19, 2005)

Thank you ladies!

The sling lives in the diaper bag, so I didn't even think to list it!

I will add the pillows, DH or I will be sitting in the back seat with her - but I have to admit I have never tried to breastfeed her while she was in the bucket and not sure my back could hold such an awarkard position!

The travel swing actually doubles nicely as a seat, you can strap it into a reclined stable position - right now it lives in the bathroom! So one can pee, or shower, and she can see you!

Camera!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
How have you blocked the ads? I admit, the first thing I do when on MDC is adjust my view of the page with the threads centered, so I rarely see the ads on the side by default.

i use firefox ... soooo much better than ie anyway, and the fact that it is free and pretty much open source means that all sorts of people create free plugins, including AdBlock. you can get firefox at:

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/

and then you go to tools -> extensions to find & install plugins.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks, Maria!

Wa-lah! No ads. Take that google


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Well, I'm in Toronto, so I'm pretty sure you don't mean here if you're planning a camping trip.









We'll probably go thru Toronto and i was thinking of maybe going to the Toronto zoo. I'm sure that the olders dds would just love going there.

I'll let you know more in like Feb or March when we start planning the trip.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
question: when do y'alls DCs take their last nap of the day? DS is napping now (in the wrap







it's so nice to have him all cuddled) and I suspect he'll wake up in 15 minutes or so, at around 5. Then he'll want to eat, and we'll play and have nakie time (this kid LOVES being naked; sometimes I think he'd choose being naked over nursing!), and he'll get his bath and pajamas, and read a book, and then we just hang out until he falls asleep, usually at 6:30 or 7. That's loosely our routine.

DD3 has screwed up her routine these past few days but before that she would nap at about 6pm and sleep for about 30-1hr. Then it's play time, bath time and then at 8pm i nurse her to sleep.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Thanks, Maria!

Wa-lah! No ads. Take that google


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

: still trying to make this work. Got Firefox, love it, downloaded Adblock plus, but can't figure out how to block specific banners. Help!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Try this:
Tools
Add Ons
Get Extensions (itty bitty blue link bottom right corner)
Download AdBlock Plus


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep but I already downloaded it, now how do I make it block things?

(I promise I am not an idiot)


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Yep but I already downloaded it, now how do I make it block things?

Disclaimer: I am still only using AdBlock, not AdBlockPlus, so I am not up on the differences.

Try right-clicking on the frame of ads. Somewhere in your list of options, you should have something that says AdBlock. Go to that option, and it should give you an edit-able URL. Use an asterisk in place of the code for that specific set of ads.

Does that help?


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
We'll probably go thru Toronto and i was thinking of maybe going to the Toronto zoo. I'm sure that the olders dds would just love going there.

I'll let you know more in like Feb or March when we start planning the trip.

Yay!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Yep but I already downloaded it, now how do I make it block things?

(I promise I am not an idiot)

I dunno. I downloaded adblock plus, selected the usa Easylist filter and it did it for people like me who need it to be idiot-proof.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

With the recent Canadian and the upcoming American Thankgiving holidays, I thought it might be fun to post our favorite things to cook for the holiday. We enjoy the standard American fare, but prefer ham to turkey. My favorite thing to cook is this:

Mouth-Watering Stuffed Mushrooms
INGREDIENTS
12 whole fresh mushrooms
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
DIRECTIONS
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Spray a baking sheet with cooking spray. Clean mushrooms with a damp paper towel. Carefully break off stems. Chop stems extremely fine, discarding tough end of stems.
Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add garlic and chopped mushroom stems to the skillet. Fry until any moisture has disappeared, taking care not to burn garlic. Set aside to cool.
When garlic and mushroom mixture is no longer hot, stir in cream cheese, Parmesan cheese, black pepper, onion powder and cayenne pepper. Mixture should be very thick. Using a little spoon, fill each mushroom cap with a generous amount of stuffing. Arrange the mushroom caps on prepared cookie sheet.
Bake for 20 minutes in the preheated oven, or until the mushrooms are piping hot and liquid starts to form under caps.

They are SO good and I eat a ton of them. I found this recipe online years ago and I make them every family gathering we have at our house.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Tanya I always knew you were my sister, but how did you know I've been planning a recipe exchange??? I'll post Corn Pudding tomorrow, but it's bedtime for the gals now, and I'm needed.

Anyway


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
Well, my dp has finally accepted that my online mama pals are real friends. Some I've known for 11 years, so they're very real to us, even though I've never met some of them. Actually, though, I've met many at least once over the years, which is nice.

Wow, 11 years!?!! How long has this board been around?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_in_LasVega* 
7. clothing - 2 outifits per day and sleepers

Is 2 outfits a day enough? Man, my DD easily goes through 3... Anyway I'd be bringing bibs too since DD is a drool factory!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







I think I just figured out why we can't say







anymore.....

Oh yeah! Didn't even think of that. Still, even though it makes sense... must...avoid... saying it....









Funny thing about the ads though, is that they are everywhere. At this point I am so used to filtering them out of my brain that I didn't even notice they were there. Purposeful oblivion









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
The only extra thing we take to my ILs is our dirty laundry to do in their machine (we don't have our own)









Hah, that's my mom arriving at our house









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Oh, and as far as sleeping--DS was TRYING to sleep, but he was squirming around like he was having gas problems. I burped him and tried everything, but he just kept squirming and grabbing at the mattress, all with his eyes closed.

One note on this: DD sometimes does the squirm like crazy thing when we first lay down to go to bed. I used to just let her squirm it out (SIO? Is that AP?







), but one night her sharp little toenails were scraping me so I stuck a really soft light pillow over her legs and belly to prevent her from scratching me, she settled right down. Since then whenever she squirms I try the pillow trick and 99% of the time it works. I wonder if having something more solid over her makes her feel secure? Weighted? I dunno. Just thought I'd share









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
question: when do y'alls DCs take their last nap of the day? DS is napping now (in the wrap







it's so nice to have him all cuddled) and I suspect he'll wake up in 15 minutes or so, at around 5. Then he'll want to eat, and we'll play and have nakie time (this kid LOVES being naked; sometimes I think he'd choose being naked over nursing!), and he'll get his bath and pajamas, and read a book, and then we just hang out until he falls asleep, usually at 6:30 or 7. That's loosely our routine.

DD naps on the way home from daycare (about 15-20 minutes). I get there around 3:30/ 4 but by the time I nurse her, change her (she always saves a poop for me!) and get my older daughter rounded up, in the car, snacked and strapped into seats, it's usually about 4:45ish. Once we get home she catnaps a bit - we usually have a bit of a nurseathon. So her last semi-long nap is around 4:30-5, but she can be sleeping in 10-15 minute increments right up until bed without affecting her bedtime routine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
i think i'm an atheist


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey there mamas! I took a bit of a mothering break...it got a little to addicting as did the internet on a whole after Mason was born and I researched ALOT about his condition. I haven't had a chance to read through all the threads...but I hope everyone is good!

Mason is doing well. He is having one last MRI in December, and the therapy appointments are spreading out. He is super strong and seems right on target!

We just got past a super hard couple of days with unbelievable gas, and I think I pin pointed it to me using airborne for a couple of days. Has this happened to anyone else?

Hope to be able to catch up soon...

cute pics of the boys:

ayden in his wedding tux

Mason smiles

Getting smarter

What a shot

Ayden baking


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh yeah, if naps were a person I would kill the stupid 15 minute nap at 5pm, which makes bed time impossible







: Can you tell I am bitter about this lingering nap?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
13 months! That's great, if you can raise up the hallelujahs without







- unfortunately this time round I can't so much as mutter a praise the lord...

And what are IUDs like in practice? For some reason they always scared me and so I never checked them out.

Sarenka, this made me laugh. And as far as what IUDs are like, anyone know? I just know that given all the options, and the "new", friendlier IUD (not yer momma's IUD), and how popular it is down here, well it seems like the thing for me. Hope it works out.

Heather, have a blast! Where ya goin?

Aydensmama your boys are sooo cute! What a handsome little man in his tux. And yeah, that 5 pm nap does seem to throw things off a bit!

Was it Cori who went to a online friend convention of mamas thing? How cool is that. I would love to do something like that, say, at a bluegrass campout festival thing.

I downloaded adblock, thanks Tanya, but those google ads are still right there. ?

Tanya and Quag, why can't we say ** anymore? I don't get it. I am rather obtuse, but could you please spell it out for me?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Tanya I always knew you were my sister, but how did you know I've been planning a recipe exchange???

LYLAS!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Mason is doing well. He is having one last MRI in December, and the therapy appointments are spreading out. He is super strong and seems right on target!

So glad you are all doing well! Glad you popped back in with an update









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I downloaded adblock, thanks Tanya, but those google ads are still right there. ?

Tanya and Quag, why can't we say ** anymore? I don't get it. I am rather obtuse, but could you please spell it out for me?

Not sure about the adblock. I downloaded adblock plus, selected the USA filter and they disappeared. Maybe Maria knows?

As far as the "p" word, the ads that are shown are based on keywords in the forum, so if we're talking about it, the ads will tailor themselves to our discussion.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey, ladies. popping in to vent a little. We're living with my aunt and she's absolutely driving me nuts with her negativity. And today she was all over my mama about going to a grief support group because of losing my brother. she's so not ready for that. I'm sure not ready for it either. My aunt was trying to force her opinion on my mom. This is already gonna be a rough week. I'm not sure which holiday was my brother's favorite;he loved dressing up and acting goofy and getting lots of candy for halloween, he loves the food and especially the lemon merangue(sp?) pie at Turkey day. I think he probably loved Christmas best-he loves presents. Anyway, that kinda bugged me today.
But not so much as her harassment of me ab out my kiddos. Mattie has been a little off the past couple of days. Last night, she cried when I put her down or gave her to my aunt to hold. BUt she was okay for me. My aunt got all offended and said I was turning her into a mama's baby like her sister. Emma hated everyone but me and sometimes dh for the first four months of her life and then slowly opened up to people. I get teased about this a lot. I'm not sure if it's teeth or a cold coming on or a growth spurt or possibly even a combination. She hasn't been bad or anything, just not herself. And I think she wanted booby and knew if my aunt had her, she wasn't getting it. ANd this was at 2 am. Who is in a good mood at 2 am? She's been a nursing machine. My aunt asked me if I was sure my milk was okay. I just explain the whole growing thing to her and related to moving up ounces in a bottle and how she has to tell my body she needs more ounces. My aunt got it and left me alone about that.
Well, I better go to bed or something now.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh, I forgot. I wanted to ask a couple questions. Does anybody have any matching Christmas dresses they'd sell me for cheap for my girls? I need about a 6/9 months and a 3T probably. We don't have much money so I can't even afford ones from Walmart. Even if you wanted them back, maybe I could borrow them.
Also, anybody with a crib sleeper? What do you do about the bumper situation? Mattie is currently in a wooden cradle. She sleeps there till she wakes up for the first time and then comes in bed with us. SHe moves a lot and bonks her head on the top of the cradle. Emma will get a toddler bed soon. The way our room is shaped there is no way to sidecar, as that would be my preference. Anyway, now she gets al crooked in the corner and stuck. Which I think is what wakes her up a lot of the time. We're going t o put her in the crib, but I'm wondering if the bumper is a good idea. I don't want her to bonk her head, but I don't want her to get tangled either. The crib wouldn't be right next to the bed, but wouldn't be too far away. Dh says I could sleep through a tornado ( I have actually slept through a minor earthquake, but don't tell dh) but I bolt awake when one of the girls sighs real hard. So what's your advice?


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh and thanks for being my friends .







:

And thanks Tanya for t he stuffed mushroom recipe. That sounds yummy.

And so, OT, this laughup is kinda creepy to me. Anybody else?

Oh, and I got a new one, I'm saking. Snuggling at keyboard. Oh, I hope she's not getting sick.

Okay, I'm sleep-deprived and maybe getting a little too chatty. Sorry, ladies.

Maria, I've been m eaning to tell you I think it rocks that your dh took your name. Is it still cool to say rocks? I think I'm getting old.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
me too kelly.

me three. a big one.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
( I have actually slept through a minor earthquake, but don't tell dh)

Chat away Jessica Joy!







I'm enjoying it! Just sorry I can't help you out with dresses or advice about crib sleeping which I've no experience with - is a bumper that bit of soft fabric that ties on around the bars? If so, I don't think it's too likely to fall off, as long as it's well secured I would have it on and avoid the head bumping.

I'm so sleep deprived that I read your SAK - snuggling at keyboard as struggling at keyboard!! That's me!

Well done to you for standing your ground with your aunt. It sounds like someone needs to 'Turning her into a mama's baby'









I use Mozilla and for some reason I just have 'Ad blocked by KPF' sitting by the side of the posts, I never paid attention to it, or knew that you lot were getting such great free entertainment!

ah yes, elsane, 'new friendly' IUD might be just right, I'd better do some research, my opinion is based on what I found out almost 20 years ago when they sounded very scary indeed.

Aydensmama - great pics - mine has gone to bed like a charm at 7 for months but now she's angling for a nap at 5.30







:

are the atheists present sure they're atheists or are they agnostics??

For the travel tips I second pillows. Pillows, pillows, pillows. I would prop the babe with them when showering too to save space taking the swing, as long as babe is not mobile. And wet wipes for the car, can't have too many of them.

Thanks for recipes, as I know nothing about thanksgiving it's interesting for me...

elsane, car seats are a novelty here too, people think nothing of driving on country roads with children on laps. It is now illegal though. I once got off paying a speeding fine







because right next to the police who stopped me were some journalists making a prgramme about car safety and they were so amazed to actually find someone with a car seat that I offered to give an evangelical interview about them and the police got bored and never fined me









quag - thanks for the pillow tip, I do ruthlessly allow my babe to SIO...


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Not sure about the adblock. I downloaded adblock plus, selected the USA filter and they disappeared. Maybe Maria knows?

If you're using regular adblock, you do need to tell it what to block. See my instructions to Jessica Juice upthread.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
And so, OT, this laughup is kinda creepy to me. Anybody else?

Yes. I've never liked that one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Maria, I've been m eaning to tell you I think it rocks that your dh took your name.

Thanks. I think it rocks, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Is it still cool to say rocks? I think I'm getting old.

I don't know if it's still cool, so I must be old, too.









Sorry about your aunt.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
elsane, car seats are a novelty here too, people think nothing of driving on country roads with children on laps. It is now illegal though. I once got off paying a speeding fine







because right next to the police who stopped me were some journalists making a prgramme about car safety and they were so amazed to actually find someone with a car seat that I offered to give an evangelical interview about them and the police got bored and never fined me









Cool story!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

I find this one creepy and this one







: weird - makes the babe look like a soft boiled egg...


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Wow, 11 years!?!! How long has this board been around?

These are friends from an email listserv (parent-l, it's still around) I joined when my 12yo was about 6 months old. It was a list for discussing extended breastfeeding - probably the first internet discussion of AP ever.







Now we're on a different, smaller list together, and most of us (except me!) don't have babies anymore. Lots of discussion of teens and body odor and joining the military :-(

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Oh, I forgot. I wanted to ask a couple questions. Does anybody have any matching Christmas dresses they'd sell me for cheap for my girls?

no girl stuff, sorry. But I'm sort of looking for the same thing for my boys - 6mos-ish and 3T-ish. Doesn't have to be dressy at all, just matchy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
My aunt got all offended and said I was turning her into a mama's baby like her sister. .

This kind of stuff really pushes my buttons. Babies are *meant* to be mamas' babies for many months, years even. In nature, a baby who isn't preferring mama is going to be lunch. You have a SMART baby.

My first two babies were like that - many in my family blamed me for keeping them attached or something. Then #3 came along, and he was a different kind of baby - different personality. He still is - still goes anywhere with anyone who looks like fun. This kid would be lunch in the forest







Anyway, now I feel vindicated becasue he's being parented the same way, but with very different results because HE is different.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
And so, OT, this laughup is kinda creepy to me. Anybody else?

Oh, and I got a new one, I'm saking. Snuggling at keyboard. Oh, I hope she's not getting sick.

Jessica, I'm glad to count you as a friend, too.







And that smilie has always freaked me out. I get what it's trying to do, but it just is a little to evil looking to me. And I think saking is my new favorite.

If you are concerned about her getting tangled in the bumper, just move it down enough so that it is tucked well between the crib and mattress, but still leaves a small space to keep her head from bumping. We used the crib for naps when they were older (had a bad experience with ds falling of the bed when crawling age....he fractured his wrist







), so the entanglement was so much an issue then.

Maybe you could have a gentle conversation with your aunt about your mom. Tell her "I talked to Mom the other day and she's stressed out with the holidays coming up. Let's just support her and get her through the first ones without her son, and if she's still struggling after the first of the year, then maybe we can try to get her to go to some kind of support group or grief counseling. " It hasn't been that long, and no two people grieve alike.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 







I find this one creepy and this one







: weird - makes the babe look like a soft boiled egg...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

no way i can keep up and do all the pertinent multiple quotes but i have a minute or 2 and wanted to say hi!
i think atheist is more what i'm feeling at the moment than agnostic...
thanks for the ad blocker tip-way cool!
dh is a grant writer/project manager for a local land trust-think nature conservancy on a way smaller scale-he just started a month ago but really likes it. prior to that he worked in rec and parks.
tanya-yummy looking shrooms! i think my usual favorites are things others bring, like my nana's sweet potatoes or anyone's pumpkin pie. this yr we'll be here with inlaws so i'm contributing my mommom's corn bread-not my actual absolute favorite but just something that needs to be on the table for things to be right, kwim?--it's a delaware recipe for moist sweet corn bread-different from what they make here.
seth and the sleeping: swaddling won't work anymore as he has discovered his thumbs and MUST have access to them







last night was much better-don't know what the answer was, tho he did wake around 3 and groan and grunt his way to a poo by 4 and then back to sleep til 6 so not bad...i really think he must have been cold in addition to the gums bothering him-last night it was like a sauna in the bedroom and he slept well so i guess i won't be using my flannel jammies much this winter








ok, wakey baby, gotta run...
kel


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 







I find this one creepy and this one







: weird - makes the babe look like a soft boiled egg...

Okay, I'm nak and read this and literally







and DS unlatched and looked up at me like "what's going on???"


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

You guys are busy in the middle of the night!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
As far as the "p" word, the ads that are shown are based on keywords in the forum, so if we're talking about it, the ads will tailor themselves to our discussion.

See, then I'd find the ads much more entertaining.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Oh, I forgot. I wanted to ask a couple questions. Does anybody have any matching Christmas dresses they'd sell me for cheap for my girls? I need about a 6/9 months and a 3T probably.

PM me your address, mama! I am not sure if I have two exactly matching dresses, but I am absolutely certain I have "matching enough" dresses. Do you need anything else, clotheswise, for them? I have tons of stuff I am ready to let go.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Oh and thanks for being my friends .







:

Okay, I'm sleep-deprived and maybe getting a little too chatty. Sorry, ladies.

Is it still cool to say rocks? I think I'm getting old.

I'm so thankful for my friends here. I don't think it's possible to be too chatty







and I am DEFINITELY getting old, but I think it rocks.
I'm sorry your aunt is causing stress. Babies need their mamas, and that is that. You guys have so much going on right now.







I'm sure it's got to be so hard, missing your brother.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
If you're using regular adblock, you do need to tell it what to block. See my instructions to Jessica Juice upthread.

Yep, that worked. But it totally threw off my layout, which I found more irritating than the ads, so I'll play with it when I have some time.

Anybody else have a babe that's started digging little razor-sharp fingernails into your flesh while nursing? Motivation to keep the nails trimmed, for sure.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm so thankful for my friends here. I don't think it's possible to be too chatty








:

Anybody else have a babe that's started digging little razor-sharp fingernails into your flesh while nursing? Motivation to keep the nails trimmed, for sure.[/QUOTE]

OMG totally-you should see my boobs-ok, maybe not-but each one is all scratched up and i do keep the nails trimmed-i think it must be the sharp corners that gets me all night long!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Oh, I forgot. I wanted to ask a couple questions. Does anybody have any matching Christmas dresses they'd sell me for cheap for my girls? I need about a 6/9 months and a 3T probably. We don't have much money so I can't even afford ones from Walmart. Even if you wanted them back, maybe I could borrow them.
Also, anybody with a crib sleeper? What do you do about the bumper situation? Mattie is currently in a wooden cradle. She sleeps there till she wakes up for the first time and then comes in bed with us. SHe moves a lot and bonks her head on the top of the cradle. Emma will get a toddler bed soon. The way our room is shaped there is no way to sidecar, as that would be my preference. Anyway, now she gets al crooked in the corner and stuck. Which I think is what wakes her up a lot of the time. We're going t o put her in the crib, but I'm wondering if the bumper is a good idea. I don't want her to bonk her head, but I don't want her to get tangled either. The crib wouldn't be right next to the bed, but wouldn't be too far away. Dh says I could sleep through a tornado ( I have actually slept through a minor earthquake, but don't tell dh) but I bolt awake when one of the girls sighs real hard. So what's your advice?

I don't have anything matchy. I kinda don't like doing that. Same color, or each pants in the same color and same color shirt, that's fine for me.

As for the crib, the bumper pads are there to protect the head etc.. but once they learn to stand up by themself, remove them as they could start using the bumper pad to get up and even get out of the crib. I usually took them out at around 6mths ish. This time, i think i'm going to wait until about may, if i can, to remove them. Just because it's cold in her room and the bumper pads keep the cold from going directly on her while she is sleeping. Bumper pad that are properly install shouldbn't pose a problem. You do need to make sure that the ties are short and that they are well tied. HTH


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm so glad for my friends on the net. If i didn't have them i think i would be depress. I need that interaction. It's make my life easier, i find, that others are going thru the same things. Less crazy. It make my life simplier as i could go to them and ask for advise and i will/do get dif advise as ppl are all dif on the net compare to those irl. I get to laugh more when i chat with my friends online. It's adult conversation which you don't get with 3 kids under 4yrs old.

For the IUD, it was easy for me. I need something that i wouldn't have to worry about taking every day( i can't remember to give multi-vits to my kids or even take them myself). I needed something that i was able to forget and not worry that i would be pg within a yr or so( as i fell really complete with my 3 girls). The insection was a bit painful but not as i thought it would be. It felt like cramping. I'm spotting right now but am waiting for an apt with my dr to ask why. They say that your period will be less on a iud maybe to the point of not having one at all. So for those who have a heavy period would get a lighter one. I think it's 95-98% safe(don't remember).


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

We had a better night last night. She woke up this morning at 8:20am. Nurse her and now she is asleep.

Dd2 and I are lazing around this morning. I may get up and clean my counter(full of junk mail and stuff like that) and maybe give dd2 a craft to do.

What are your plans today??


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
people think nothing of driving on country roads with children on laps. It is now illegal though. I once got off paying a speeding fine







because right next to the police who stopped me were some journalists making a prgramme about car safety and they were so amazed to actually find someone with a car seat that I offered to give an evangelical interview about them and the police got bored and never fined me









Neat story indeed! I once paid my way out of a traffic violation, but that's nothing new down here...shoving the money between papers AS INSTRUCTED BY THE OFFICER! Can you believe it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 

And so, OT, this laughup is kinda creepy to me. Anybody else?

it rocks that your dh took your name. Is it still cool to say rocks? I think I'm getting old.

Maybe it's the way the eyes roll diabolically back into the head on that smilie.

And "rocks" is what it's all about, man. You rock!

Sandrine--today...plans for today...finish futon! I am sewing up a kingsize futon. Yes, yes, you can all bow to me now. That's how happy homemaker I am.









Freakin A it's COLD HERE RIGHT NOW!!! We had frost on our windshield this morning! Okay, so no biggie for all y'all northerners, but please understand: there is NO HEATING SYSTEMS in the houses! I am cold!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 







I find this one creepy and this one







: weird - makes the babe look like a soft boiled egg...









Totally agree on that one. It looks nothing like a baby at all!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
And so, OT, this laughup is kinda creepy to me. Anybody else?

Yes, ick. It definitely does not rock









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Hey, ladies. popping in to vent a little. We're living with my aunt and she's absolutely driving me nuts with her negativity. And today she was all over my mama about going to a grief support group because of losing my brother. she's so not ready for that. I'm sure not ready for it either. My aunt was trying to force her opinion on my mom. This is already gonna be a rough week. I'm not sure which holiday was my brother's favorite;he loved dressing up and acting goofy and getting lots of candy for halloween, he loves the food and especially the lemon merangue(sp?) pie at Turkey day. I think he probably loved Christmas best-he loves presents. Anyway, that kinda bugged me today.
But not so much as her harassment of me ab out my kiddos. Mattie has been a little off the past couple of days. Last night, she cried when I put her down or gave her to my aunt to hold. BUt she was okay for me. My aunt got all offended and said I was turning her into a mama's baby like her sister. Emma hated everyone but me and sometimes dh for the first four months of her life and then slowly opened up to people. I get teased about this a lot. I'm not sure if it's teeth or a cold coming on or a growth spurt or possibly even a combination. She hasn't been bad or anything, just not herself. And I think she wanted booby and knew if my aunt had her, she wasn't getting it. ANd this was at 2 am. Who is in a good mood at 2 am? She's been a nursing machine. My aunt asked me if I was sure my milk was okay. I just explain the whole growing thing to her and related to moving up ounces in a bottle and how she has to tell my body she needs more ounces. My aunt got it and left me alone about that.
Well, I better go to bed or something now.

Your aunt sounds like my mom. Overly opinionated and passive aggressive. I am already irritated and she's not even here yet







:


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey, question for all you cold-weather mamas... how warm do you dress the baby? DD has had a cold for a while now, and someone suggested that perhaps she is cold, and therefore unable to heal because she's expending too much energy staying warm. This is someone whose opinon I like to consider normally, so I'm thinking. DD is usually sweaty when I try to use the one layer more than me rule, so she's been in a cotton onesie and a cotton long-sleeved shirt for the most part. Her hands and feet are sometimes cool but her neck is always warm. At home she's in the sling or on the counter in a bouncy chair if I need my hands free. Or she's next to me nursing. At daycare she could be any number of places - often on the floor but they keep the temp 70-72 on average there.

Anyhoo, just looking for opinions and experiences. Think my DD is cold?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

You've got socks on her, right? Booties? Pants? Little teeny jacket? That's what I do 'round here, where they bundle up babies in 90 degree heat.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

2 things. That







: smilie looks like the word we're not supposed to say, and

AMARA IS SITTING UP!!! This is so exciting. She still tumbles, but can hold her own for like 30,40 seconds!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

um, we have tooth!

layers: here i do onsie and outfit and that's it unless outside. then all bets are off-fleece, hat, hood, mittens, booties! it's cold here!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
You've got socks on her, right? Booties? Pants? Little teeny jacket? That's what I do 'round here, where they bundle up babies in 90 degree heat.

Socks yes. Then two layers of shirt (under and top) and pants. All cotton, nothing super heavy. No jacket.

I figured it certainly can't hurt to add a layer and see how she does, so I did. She's got a sweatshirt on too now and is sleeping on the boppy in front of me. Her hands are fairly warm.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
AMARA IS SITTING UP!!! This is so exciting. She still tumbles, but can hold her own for like 30,40 seconds!

Cool!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
um, we have tooth!

Wow! My kids are so dentally challenged...


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Anybody else have a babe that's started digging little razor-sharp fingernails into your flesh while nursing? Motivation to keep the nails trimmed, for sure.

oh, for the love of mike (we love you, mike!) yes.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Neat story indeed! I once paid my way out of a traffic violation, but that's nothing new down here...shoving the money between papers AS INSTRUCTED BY THE OFFICER! Can you believe it!

Yep. A friend of mine nearly got deported when we were living in Bolivia. She was caught, um, having vigorous Bible Study in public. She tried to deny it, but they said they saw it all, and used comparisons to horseback riding. They threatened her with deportation and -- gasp! -- calling her parents!







Fortunately her study partner was local and knew about the bribing thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Freakin A it's COLD HERE RIGHT NOW!!! We had frost on our windshield this morning! Okay, so no biggie for all y'all northerners, but please understand: there is NO HEATING SYSTEMS in the houses! I am cold!

Oh, I get it. I grew up in Saskatchewan (north of North Dakota) and the coldest winter of my life was in Bolivia. My sister said the same thing about winters in New Zealand. No/minimal indoor heating = brrrrr. The worst part for me to get used to was the no heated water. Showers got a lot less frequent. And shorter.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Your aunt sounds like my mom. Overly opinionated and passive aggressive. I am already irritated and she's not even here yet







:

:guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Hey, question for all you cold-weather mamas... how warm do you dress the baby?

About the same as me -- sometimes one extra layer. He spends a lot of time in footie sleepers when we're hanging out at home.

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Americans! I can never understand when your holiday starts, but I think the actual day is tomorrow but you have today (Wednesday) off?


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
AMARA IS SITTING UP!!! This is so exciting. She still tumbles, but can hold her own for like 30,40 seconds!

Wow!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, teeth and sitting, it's all happening so fast







:

It's cold here, and Ethan usually wears a footed sleeper of some kind. I like the mid-weight ones, not the thin cotton but not your heavy fleece either. Kinda like a terry robe? Anyway, sometimes he has a onesie on underneath, sometimes not. He tends to be warm also. Everybody under the sun says I underdress him, but he sweats in more than that. I put a hat on him when we go outside, but mostly so people won't scold me.

Maria, tomorrow is the actual feasting day. Some people have today off, but I think most people still work. DH only has today off because they're moving his office to a new building.

Speaking of Thanksgiving, my contribution to dinner will be:

CORN PUDDING (mmmmmm)
3 ears of corn
1 egg
1 Tbsp sugar (or not)
milk to cover
salt and pepper to taste

Cut the kernels off the cob and then scrape the cob with the back of your knife to get all the good stuff out. Beat the egg, add to the corn, add sugar (if you're using it) and salt and pepper. Put it all in a greased baking pan (it should be about an inch thick). Pour milk over, just enough to cover the corn. Bake at 350 for about an hour. This was my grandma's recipe.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

nak









wow, teeth and sitting up!
I want to write more later, but for now:
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...ppedsiggie.jpg


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
.

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Americans! I can never understand when your holiday starts, but I think the actual day is tomorrow but you have today (Wednesday) off?

Thanks, Maria! I'm sorry for not having the foresight to wish the Canadians a happy Thanksgiving as well.

We usually have tomorrow and Friday off. Friday is the big shopping day. But this year I'm staying out of it. There are some good deals to be had, but it's not worth the traffic, the crowds. Nope. Not this year.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Everything is happening so fast!!! Teeth?? Sitting up?!

Right now it's pretty chilly here. Inside, long sleeves and pants, and a onesie. Outside - the works. Although today was lovely out and I took his hat out for a bit.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I would love to know where everyone lives. We've talked about locations here and there, but I still don't know where everyone is. I know you might not want to, and that's ok. But for those that do....help me refresh my memory and tell me where you live, even if it's just the state/province/country.

I live in the Little Rock, Arkansas, area. Yes, it's Clinton country. They're all pretty proud of good ole Bill.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I live in the Little Rock, Arkansas, area. Yes, it's Clinton country. They're all pretty proud of good ole Bill.









speaking of seen-yer member...









I'm outside Philadelphia. But I grew up in Charleston, SC, and my heart is still there.

I think DS got tired out from our airport adventure yesterday, because he's sleeping a lot today.

I also have issues dressing him for winter. Thankfully when we're out he's in the wrap,so we keep each other warm. He hates it when I put a hat on him, though.

Oh, and a big resounding YES on the scratchy nails (finger and toe). oy







: Once or twice I've felt like screaming in annoyance in the middle of the night. A blanket between his legs and my body helps with the kicking and the toe nails. No clue about the fingers. He also scrapes the mattress loudly. I try to keep the nails short but it's hard!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

we were on the eastern shore of maryland til Sept. (anyone want to buy a really cute house there?). now near Roanoke Va.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 

Yep. A friend of mine nearly got deported when we were living in Bolivia. She was caught, um, having vigorous Bible Study in public. She tried to deny it, but they said they saw it all, and used comparisons to horseback riding. They threatened her with deportation and -- gasp! -- calling her parents!







Fortunately her study partner was local and knew about the bribing thing.










:

Here you have to bribe for driving fines, exams and health care.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Anybody else have a babe that's started digging little razor-sharp fingernails into your flesh while nursing? Motivation to keep the nails trimmed, for sure.

Oh god yes, she's also turned into a mean pincher overnight...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
plans for today...finish futon! I am sewing up a kingsize futon.











I found the multiquote!

Great news about the tooth and the sitting - we also have some precarious sitting going on - maybe 20 seconds - and we have motion!!! Backwards sliding and sideways locomotion of some kind...I mean she actually MOVES








: Oh god, I really need to start cleaning the floor (and stop dh throwing that bleach around...)

It goes down to minus 30 or so here, but in houses it's like a sauna. You just have to get your pleasure where you can when it's so miserable outside! I sinfully underdress dd, to the point where strangers come up and berate me in the street or adjust a hood for me (and that was a man!) "You're killing the child!" is a common greeting!

Inside she wears a little vest with poppers (is that a onesie?) tights and a top or a sleepsuit, plus a cardigan when she's in an unheated room or on the floor in the mornings, then to go out add trousers and then if it's real winter all in one suit, hat, hood, mittens, socks, boots, scarf, you name it, if not just a jacket and hat. Once I flew to the UK at Christmas, alone with babe and luggage, it was minus 16 and in London it was plus 16. I did not enjoy getting all those clothes off her and me in the underground between stations - still remember the panic...


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm in Israel.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Hey, question for all you cold-weather mamas... how warm do you dress the baby?

i usualy dress her in a undershirt(depends on how thick is the suit/pj's), either a set of clothes-long sleeve and pants, socks. Or undershirt and pj's or just pj's. When we go out and it's above -5C, i'll put on over her clothes, a wool set. that's is a wool hat, mitts, slippers and a coat. Over that i may put a receiving blanket over her in the carseat. When it's colder, i have a snowsuit and i put knitted hat and mitts and socks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
AMARA IS SITTING UP!!! This is so exciting. She still tumbles, but can hold her own for like 30,40 seconds!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
um, we have tooth!

wow, cool!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
My kids are so dentally challenged...

Mine too.








:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
About the same as me -- sometimes one extra layer. He spends a lot of time in footie sleepers when we're hanging out at home.

Same here. I just don't have time to change her every day in clothes to go out. And that would mean that we would have to do her laundry more as we don't have that much of suits compared to pj's.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I live in Northern Ontario, Canada. About 10hrs from Maria(pi).


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey, Tanya, I think my dad went to jail in Clinton county once







: I know it was Arkansas. Long time ago, though. 20 years, maybe?

I'm in Cleveland, Ohio. I grew up in New Mexico and went to college in NY state, and Chiro school in Atlanta.

Elsanne, you're making a FUTON??







I worship your domestic goddesshood.

My Public Service Announcement for the day is this: Do NOT go to the grocery store the day before a major holiday. There's nothing there that you can't live without, and it really isn't worth the pain.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Um, I missed the futon making business. That's just







!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
speaking of seen-yer member...

















:







:







:
Oh, it took me a second to get it, but once I did I was laughing hysterically.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Hey, Tanya, I think my dad went to jail in Clinton county once







: I know it was Arkansas. Long time ago, though. 20 years, maybe?
...

My Public Service Announcement for the day is this: Do NOT go to the grocery store the day before a major holiday. There's nothing there that you can't live without, and it really isn't worth the pain.

I went to Walmart today. We came out fairly unscathed. There were people everywhere shopping and employees stocking for Friday. The kids were great, and I only needed a few things, so it was smooth sailing.

Also, I don't live in Clinton county, although I have a vague idea where it is. I live in Clinton _country_, hence mama tigress' fabulous reference to "seen-yer member".








I still think it's hilarious.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

forget it














:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
Um, I missed the futon making business. That's just







!

I know...I know...when you're as cool as I am, it's rough...








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
It goes down to minus 30 or so here, but in houses it's like a sauna. You just have to get your pleasure where you can when it's so miserable outside! I sinfully underdress dd, to the point where strangers come up and berate me in the street or adjust a hood for me (and that was a man!) "You're killing the child!" is a common greeting!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Maria, tomorrow is the actual feasting day. Some people have today off, but I think most people still work. DH only has today off because they're moving his office to a new building.

Ah, OK. For some reason it always sounds like a week-long holiday. We get a Monday off in October; most people have a family dinner on Sunday, use Monday to recover, and then it's back to work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Thanks, Maria! I'm sorry for not having the foresight to wish the Canadians a happy Thanksgiving as well.

I think if you try to stay on top of all the other holidays, you'll drive yourself insane! It's easy for us to remember yours -- there are so many of you here and it comes up in discussion a lot!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
speaking of seen-yer member...

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I live in Northern Ontario, Canada. About 10hrs from Maria(pi).









And to put that in context, I'm in Toronto. Which is an awesome place to have a baby. I'm kind of here by accident, but wow do I appreciate all the personal and institutional support for all the things I do with DS!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Pavlina,







and :guh

Elsanne,


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
And to put that in context, I'm in Toronto. Which is an awesome place to have a baby. I'm kind of here by accident, but wow do I appreciate all the personal and institutional support for all the things I do with DS!

You know, Toronto is not that far from Cleveland. And I've never been to Canada. We've been wanting to go to Niagara anyway, just for the heck of it, and we have friends who go to Toronto regularly. They LOVE it. Watch out, there may be a road trip brewing...

And how are you there "by accident"? Just curious, I love to know how people came to be where they are.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

You know what's fun? Go back to the DDC and check out some of the GTKY threads. We knew so little about each other then. And I've forgotten all the details, but it's really neat to go back and read them now. We should do it again.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

:


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Pavlina, sorry about that sad haircut







: Am I missing something though? He really *must* have it cut?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Hey, question for all you cold-weather mamas... how warm do you dress the baby? DD has had a cold for a while now, and someone suggested that perhaps she is cold,

It doesn't sound like she's cold to me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I would love to know where everyone lives.

Small town near Dayton, OH


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
forget it














:

I saw it earlier but couldn't respond.







sweetie.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
You know what's fun? Go back to the DDC and check out some of the GTKY threads. We knew so little about each other then. And I've forgotten all the details, but it's really neat to go back and read them now. We should do it again.

I can't believe that we(almost all of us) knew that we were pg at this time last yr. Times has certainly pass by too fast.

Tonight, i went to a meeting. When i came back dd3 was a bit upset. Just tired and hungry too. I nursed her and right at the end, right before she fell asleep, she got off and look at me. Then started slowly to give me a smile. The smile got really big when i responded with a smile too. She did that at least a few times then when back to nursing and fell asleep. So cute.







:


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

pavlina, was it me? about the haircut? I hope not.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
You know, Toronto is not that far from Cleveland. And I've never been to Canada. We've been wanting to go to Niagara anyway, just for the heck of it, and we have friends who go to Toronto regularly. They LOVE it. Watch out, there may be a road trip brewing...

And how are you there "by accident"? Just curious, I love to know how people came to be where they are.

Ooh, road trip! Jessica might come here! We need a skipping with excitement smilie.







And it's true -- Cleveland is not far. I used to play spots on a traveling team and there was a regular tournament in Cleveland to which all the Toronto teams went. I've been through Cleveland several times on my way to more distant tourneys.

The 'by accident' is not exciting. Sorry to get your hopes up about a cool story. I just meant I didn't plan it, but got a job here, and then bought a house, and then met DH, went back to school, etc. I'd love to stay here forever but I doubt I will get an academic position here, and I'm not sure I would want one. My university is very high pressure. We get 25% of all the grant money in Canada -- it's a huge publish or perish environment. Tenure track professorships are not family-friendly in general, but they are really bad here. And that's assuming I would get one, anyway, which would be next to impossible without at least doing a postdoc somewhere else.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
You know what's fun? Go back to the DDC and check out some of the GTKY threads. We knew so little about each other then. And I've forgotten all the details, but it's really neat to go back and read them now. We should do it again.

Fun!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 







:

Pav, I don't entirely understand what happened there, but you know that we think you're awesome, right? I hope you are OK.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Tonight, i went to a meeting. When i came back dd3 was a bit upset. Just tired and hungry too. I nursed her and right at the end, right before she fell asleep, she got off and look at me. Then started slowly to give me a smile. The smile got really big when i responded with a smile too. She did that at least a few times then when back to nursing and fell asleep. So cute.







:

Aw.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Pav,

What's going on? Are you feeling really sensitive and someone inadvertently bowled over your feelings? Are you feeling bad about the haircut? I bet it was a nightmare for everyone involved. As you and I both know, with toddlers we choose our battles--sounds like that's one you chose (I have a girl so I am spared the drama), you did the best you could, now let's have a beer and talk about something else. Also, I know you feel funky about MDC in general but this is like the bar in the old TV program Cheers: "Where everybody knows your name..." anyway you are loved and welcome here. So.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Pavlina,

Another







and :guh for you. I'm not sure what happened, but please let us know how you are. This thread is a safe haven for all of us. We are here when you are ready. Cross posting this on YG.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm hoping I can remember all the things I wanted to say as I read through here. I love my online friends. I feel like we have a secret underground group of awesome mamas here. We rock. I can't believe our busy babes are so big. Mattie an sit for about 30 seconds by herself and does well with support from the boppy. I don't do it too often though. Nothing in the way of teeth. Which is surprising since she has been teething like crazy. Today she pushed up her hips off the floor for the first time. She looked l ike she was doing girly push-ups. That's so crazy to me. She scoots all over the floor. I can't believe she's so big already. Dh had her and Emma cracking up the other day. He got down and was imitating Mattie in semi-push-up position (just her head and tummy). He'd go up and Emma would put her hiney in the air and Mattie would push up with her hands. He'd go down and Emma would lay flat on her belly and Mattie would just take her hands off the floor and kinda hold her head up. It was so cute. Dh is former Army so he's kinda into that stuff. It was great to watch though because the girls were having such a great time...and they were all getting a workout.

I have family in Detroit and earlier today was telling my dh we should take a trip to Toronto. I've always wantted to go to Cananda. My little sis used to do it all the time. I guess in Canada you can drink at a younger age, so she and her friends would go there for that. I was just a bit ago plotting a cross-country and Canada RV road-trip to meet all our DDC friends.

I grew up in Chicago and wore an undershirt 9 months out of the year till I was at least 10. I have a onesie obsession. My 2-year-old wears them. Now that she is potty-training, I'm thinking she needs those little camisole undershirt things.
I got my login information to be a MIN on the holiday helper thread today. I'm happy about that, because I wasn't sure if we'd get help this year. I don't know what kind of Christmas we will have. Emma would have gotten nothing last year if it hadn't been for the MDC helpers. We also would have had a very poor diet for 2 weeks. So I'm really grateful for that. i'm hoping this year. In some way, even a tiny way, I will be able to help another MIN with some need.
I gotta go for a bit. I'm sure I'll be back to chat more.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I have family in Detroit and earlier today was telling my dh we should take a trip to Toronto. I've always wantted to go to Cananda. My little sis used to do it all the time. I guess in Canada you can drink at a younger age, so she and her friends would go there for that. I was just a bit ago plotting a cross-country and Canada RV road-trip to meet all our DDC friends.









: Party at my house with the Jessicas!







(Seriously I would be so into that.)

Yes, drinking age here is 18 or 19, depending on the province. Border towns get a lot of US teens coming over.

And :guh on the holiday stuff.

Pavlina, :guh :guh :guh


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Right now a vacation is such a far-off dream. But dream, I must.


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 









i use firefox ... soooo much better than ie anyway, and the fact that it is free and pretty much open source means that all sorts of people create free plugins, including AdBlock. you can get firefox at:

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/

and then you go to tools -> extensions to find & install plugins.

you just prompted me to update my version to 2.0, and then I discovered an add-in that will allow me to call home (Sicily to the US) for about 2 cents a minute. You may be my new hero.

I second (or third, or whatever) the kudos for firefox. After 3 years of exclusive firefox use, I'm frightened of IE.


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

oh, and the cooliris preview add-in is GREAT for boards like this; I can see everyone's links and pics without going to a new page and waiting forever for it to load. I think firefox was made for moms who typically only have one hand available for use at the keyboard.

not that I often post here, but I do browse alot, and wanted to share a couple of the latest pics of my boy:
the oufit daddy bought and the socks granny boo made:
why the couch is permanently glued to the side of the couch:


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Lovely pics...

It looks as if a lot has been going on while I've been a) asleep and b) having another power cut for not apparent reason, I have no idea what's going on for you Pav, or anything about any haircuts, but


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Just a quick hello and Happy Turkey day to those who are celebrating....

We live in northern CT, a stone's throw from Massachusetts. Until last year, we lived in VA for 12 years.

I thought we were making progress on the sleeping front but last night was horrendous...two steps forward, one step back...anyway feeling rather







: this rainy AM.

Ever since I heard overheating contributes to SIDS, I'm afraid I woefully underdress ds....though he always seems clammy anyway...Usually he wears socks, a long sleeved onesie and some pants...or a one-piece footed outfit...I haven't done any layering as of yet...

I hope I can jump in soon...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Also, I don't live in Clinton county, although I have a vague idea where it is. I live in Clinton _country_, hence mama tigress' fabulous reference to "seen-yer member".







I still think it's hilarious.

Ha. That'll learn me to read the words in front of me. County, country, whatever...









Pav, I feel like I missed something big and important.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

Ever since I heard overheating contributes to SIDS, I'm afraid I woefully underdress ds....though he always seems clammy anyway...Usually he wears socks, a long sleeved onesie and some pants...or a one-piece footed outfit...I haven't done any layering as of yet...

I was told that if you're worried about baby feeling cold to reach inside their shirt and feel the trunk of the body. If it's warm, then they're too warm. It's not gotten that cold here yet. Still highs of 67ish degrees. It's cold at night, though. I woke up in the middle of the night freezing my arse off. I went to turn up the heat, and it wouldn't come on! We have one of those digital thermostats, and apparently it needed new batteries, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Ha. That'll learn me to read the words in front of me. County, country, whatever...



















Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I have had a couple very nice days in a row for a change, and I credit it to the power of positive thinking. With Thanksgiving coming, I was consciously thinking of things to be grateful for. I hope today is a great day for all, whether it's a holiday for you or not.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice!









Happy Turkey Day to those who celebrate!










(I love that, it's totally my hair)









Nice pics, newlywaaz!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving to everyone who is celebrating it today.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi everyone! Man I did not mean to draw all the attention towards me, or at least not this bad attention.
I am sorry about last night. I should not have posted about the haircut at all. I never thought it was going to turned out the way it did (the haircut) because last time he did really well and after I posted it and got few responses I felt like sh*t about it. And I just did not want to be critised for it so I went back and deleted it all. Plus I was really depressed last night, having really bad case of PMS. So I wanted to wait for my negativity to go away a little before I'd say something I could regret later.
So everything is better this morning. DS LOVES his haircut now by the way. He always does afterwards.

Anyway, I have thought about leaving MDC and the yeahoo group also, because I just feel like I don't fit anywhere any more. I know it's my low self esteem speaking here, but I really feel that way. After 5 years living in US, having zero social life I think I've lost even the tiny bit of social skills I've ever had and I usually don't know how to engage in a decent conversation In real life AND even here where I actually have time to think about what I wanna say... Sometimes I tell myself what a pathtic life I am living, talking to people I've never even met, pretending it's "real". (Please, I don't mean this to offend anyone, just thinking about MY OWN life here). This "virtual reality" is killing me. I need some IRL life.

I am tired of coming here and vent and annoy you guys. Nobody wants to hear about my problems. So.....I gotta go.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

I LOVE YOU GUYS. Thanks for your kind words. you are great.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

Pavlina. I want to hear about your problems, because I know that it always helps me when people listen to me talk about mine. I do know what you mean about online vs. IRL friends. I try to have a good balance, but I'm not the most social person so I tend to hang out more online than IRL. But I think if I didn't have online, I would just be more isolated rather than making more IRL friends.

Nice photos, newlywaaz!

Okay, so...I'm at my ILs. Please, help me







: We got in last night and went straight to bed, but already this morning I'm having a tough time with my MIL. DS was in the wrap on DH, just hanging out, and he'd been awake for a long time so he got a little fussy. And of course MIL says something like oh you're telling your father you want to get out and play on the floor! She always says stuff like this. When he was less than a month old she told me I was going to hurt his development by wearing him so much. Plus she uses this stupid sing-songy 'baby talk" voice that I've always hated. argh...I just needed to vent. She means well, and I have to keep reminding myself of that. She tries to be nice, she's just very controlling; but she has a hard situation in life (my FIL is disabled), so I try to be understanding. At least she was very into BFing and didn't even feed my SIL solids until a year, so I have no pressure on that front!!

thanks for letting me vent
















is a cool smiley, but they ought to get rid of the white background so it looks better. I like it though!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
































































:









Tanya, that's what I thought too about warmth. While her hands might be cold her arms are plenty warm and her trunk is super warm. Anyhoo... I'm not necessarily afraid of SIDS but sweating doesn't seem great... and DD is always sweaty when she wakes up. Blah.

So any other ideeas about why this cold won't go away?

I am probably overly paranoid about sharing personal identifying info on the web but if anyone is really interested in my locale I'd be happy to share via pm. Does that make me crazy? Anyway, I ended up in this general area because I moved here for a boy after college. We broke up but I loved the area so I stayed... then met DH and we moved to the boonies to have a white picket fence









Things are going surprisingly ok here. I kicked my mom out of the kitchen - we actually got the bird started before she got up which was a big help. Every time we baste it she hovers anxiously over it and you can see her lips pursing in a desperate attempt to prevent whatever criticism she has in there from escaping







If y'all remember The Incident that took place the week Rachel was born you'll know that my mom has some serious crap to make up for so she's trying not to be a PITA... anyway my resolution for the holiday season is to just tell her when she's pissing me off so she can stop immediately. If not, then I will send her to her room









Anyhoo gotta go check the status - have a wonderful day mamas!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
Okay, so...I'm at my ILs. Please, help me







: We got in last night and went straight to bed, but already this morning I'm having a tough time with my MIL. DS was in the wrap on DH, just hanging out, and he'd been awake for a long time so he got a little fussy. And of course MIL says something like oh you're telling your father you want to get out and play on the floor! She always says stuff like this. When he was less than a month old she told me I was going to hurt his development by wearing him so much. Plus she uses this stupid sing-songy 'baby talk" voice that I've always hated. argh...I just needed to vent. She means well, and I have to keep reminding myself of that. She tries to be nice, she's just very controlling; but she has a hard situation in life (my FIL is disabled), so I try to be understanding. At least she was very into BFing and didn't even feed my SIL solids until a year, so I have no pressure on that front!!

We crossposted







My inlaws are fine but my mom drives me crazy. So as I mentioned before I'm going to be telling her immediately if she annoys me. Not sure you can handle your ILs the same way but practice some stuff to say that is polite but really means MYOB you know? Like if she babytalks/ singsongs you can make the baby say aloud to her "why is grandma crazy mama? why does she use that weird voice?" In fact you could probably make the baby say a lot of things. Like "I don't need solids now - they'd make me sick! My pediatrician says NO THANK YOU GRANDMA!" or something to that effect. Just throwing ideas out there. Anyway I feel your pain, opinionated relatives can be truly irritating in an already stressful time...







:


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Pav-hope you do not leave completely! as far as i'm concerned, venting is always welcome here-it's helps us all to feel like we're not in this thing alone...oh and re: IRL friends, i have none here and no prospects so i know what you mean...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Happy celebrations to all who are celebrating today, and the calm courage of your convictions to all those who need it while dealing with family!








she has great hair, but I kind of got used to having emotions to hand in this little box on the right and these two














just don't seem to fit...I never knew what this guy







: was doing either until I just checked that it's not at all what I thought he had in his mouth









Pav - it's your choice of course...but don't go!! I hope you find a balance with IRL and here, maybe you need a bit of a break to find the energy you need IRL to make friendships (I had a five year break or something myself!) but do know you're wanted here in any state you might happen to be in!

As far as warmth is concerned the advice in the UK is to check the back of the neck.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 









yeeeaaah!

oh my god.... mastitis.

That's all I have to say.

Weak, no sleep, pain. thanksgiving, what?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
So any other ideas about why this cold won't go away?

I am probably overly paranoid about sharing personal identifying info on the web but if anyone is really interested in my locale I'd be happy to share via pm. Does that make me crazy?

How long has the cold been around? Most take 7-14 days, depending on the severity to completely clear up. And sometimes you get one virus after another and don't get much relief. This one must be really working on building babe's immune system!

And, no you're not crazy for being careful. Did you know it says your location under your member name







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
Pav-hope you do not leave completely! as far as i'm concerned, venting is always welcome here-it's helps us all to feel like we're not in this thing alone.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

oh my god.... mastitis.

That's all I have to say.

Weak, no sleep, pain. thanksgiving, what?

Come on, everyone









I've got two minutes until I have to put the ham in the oven. We're having dinner at my (sane) SIL's at 4pm!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Pav,









It's interesting, this concept of balance. Real/virtual. I have a lot of not-so-organized thoughts. What I can say, without any doubt, is that my real life is better because of you and everyone here. This "virtual" space has had some very very real impacts on me, on my parenting, even on how I approach a crappy day. I'm still grateful to you for sharing your birth story so vividly. I told you this before, but it bears repeating - your birth story gave me the strength I needed when Ethan was born. You can't tell me that's not "real". You touched my life in my most important and difficult moment - it doesn't get any more real than that!!

You'll do what you need to do, for you. I just don't want you thinking that your presence here is meaningless.

More thoughts are tumbling in my head, but Mr. E. is fussing.

Happy Thanksgiving to my friends near and far. I'm truly grateful to you all for sharing these experiences with me.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear abou the mastitis.









My DS _hates_ taking a bath now! Grr! What do I do!?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

First, fenwickmama, rock on for the teefies! (yeah I'm a little behind).

Sunshine







starr, hmmm...maybe try sitting him up and keep it short for a little while until it's fun again. What happened? Just a gradual hate bath thing?

Pav, what miss juice said. PLUS: it is HARD to make friends in the u.s. lifestyle. Very hard. I had no friend for a year after moving to Arizona, then I had one. Acquaintances, yes. I took a few dance classes and started to get a teeny social life, outside of the 40+ hrs I worked as a teacher. Hard. And that's without kids.
yet another reason for you all to move here to Mexico. Easy to make friends, lots of them.

mamatigress hang in there. And realize, that for better or worse, your child will have a relationship with these people that does not include you. That said, you can always limit the amt of time you must suffer them. I HATE IL things. I have stoooorieeees...

Mastitis: woke up in the middle of the night with a swollen, burning breast and fever/chills...totally felt horrible, tense all over my body and oh so cold, then Sol wakes up. The Toddler. It was truly awful. Today I have had between 37.3-38 degree temps (99-100, just checked the conversion) all day, rather flush and weak. Two naps. Heading off to turkeytown here pretty quick. Those moments are when I miss having someone else around to take charge of things, take the kid to school, etc...


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
How long has the cold been around? Most take 7-14 days, depending on the severity to completely clear up. And sometimes you get one virus after another and don't get much relief. This one must be really working on building babe's immune system!

And, no you're not crazy for being careful. Did you know it says your location under your member name







:


I think it's one cold after another. No doubt we're building immune systems around here! DD1 had constant colds her first year, and then NOTHING. She never gets sick now. The occasional cold which goes away in like 2 days. She is amazing super immune kiddo









I am aware of the location thing







Quahog is where the Family Guy characters live, not a real place









Elsanne, mastitis UGH! Many guhs to you - healing flowing boobs


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Elsanne, I am so sorry about the mastitis. Soooo many hugs to you. I don't even have any suggestions


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Pavlina, Elsanne, Quag, sunshinestarr, and anyone else who feels like one, :guh. And a big









Love the DDDDC, Elsanne! I have a pretty good idea who it was (and not me.)


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm here, just super tired.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Pavlina, I'm sorry you're feeling down, and sorry my comments contributed. I think if haircuts are important to you, that's totally cool, I swear! There are certain must-do things in our house, too, with or without hysterics. I was just askin'







:

I'm bummed that it upset you - I'm just used to my shaggy boys and didn't ask carefully.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I'm here, just super tired.

:guh November is a hard month, I think.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

certainly is - I'm totally covered in enormous raised madly itchy blotches! God knows what I'm allergic to, nothing's changed...night of misery here.








indeed. And I have to add it's great that there's finally a smilie in this place which isn't white. They took their time.









sunshine starr -what about having baths with the baby yourself? Or do you do that? Or showers? Or just not bathing at all, flannel washing the important bits from time to time. If it's any contact with water he hates that's more of a problem...good luck

no advice for mastitus - oh - no, I think a cabbage leaf in your bra...I kid you not we do it here and it works for hot swellings of all kinds...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I am aware of the location thing







Quahog is where the Family Guy characters live, not a real place









First







: then







Guess it's obvious I don't watch it, huh? I guess if it were Springfield or Southpark I might have gotten it. Speaking of Southpark, I was thinking of our online vs IRL friends and a song Cartman, from Southpark, sang popped in my brain. I used to be hooked before kids and back when we bought things like cable tv. He sang this song

Quote:

You guys are my best friends
Through thick and thin
We'll always be together
We're four of a kind having fun all day
Pal-in' around and laughin' away
Just best friends
Best friends are we.

I love you guys.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
no advice for mastitus - oh - no, I think a cabbage leaf in your bra...I kid you not we do it here and it works for hot swellings of all kinds...

Cabbage leaves will certainly help the inflammation. Don't leave them on too long. Nurse, nurse, nurse. Drink a TON of water and rest (tricky, with two kids, I know) will help a lot. Sorry you're dealing with it. Is it any better today? Love your DDDDC, by the way.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

maria--thanks for the heads-up on the ddddc!!!! that is hilarious!! i don't know whodunit--who would subject themselves to the mighty wrath of humorless me--

sarenka there is also a brown rasta smilie chick. hope your skin clears up soon, how un-fun is that?

i thought quahog was a real place







: and an inspiaration for quag's username.

one handed typing pls 'scuse typos & inappropriate punctuation. now that i know juice is a [erfectionist my personal bar has been raised.

i feel much better today, thanks ever'body fer askin'. i think it was several days of not bathing then wearing a tight sports bra all day (instead of taking it off after running).
it REALLY SUCKED & may you all never know how much.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Is everybody in a food coma today?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
one handed typing pls 'scuse typos & inappropriate punctuation. now that i know juice is a [erfectionist my personal bar has been raised.









: I do have a bit of a [erfectionist in me. I try to keep it in check, though. It's one of my ongoing personal battles. It's the reason I hate NAK. Baby steps and all the rest.

Els, I am so glad you're feeling better. I can't claim your DDDDC, but I like it









And yeah, November is a rough month. Pretty much everything after Halloween is tough - it just keeps coming and coming!


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi! So it turns out what my nephew has is called Necrotizing Enterocollitis. It was a hole and infection in his bowel and intestine. He had his appendix and half of his large intestine removed and now he has a colostomy bag and a food tube. He will be in the NICU until around Christmas, if the second surgery to reconnect the intestines is as successful as the first surgery was. Oh little buddy. Thanks for all the PVs and hugs!









His twin brother got to go home two days ago. Initially they were being swaddled together but when the infection was found they had to be seperated.

Thanks for the PVs for my brother too. It is hard because not only does he have COPD but he struggles with addiction. Whenever he relapses he smokes, and smoking might kill him. This last weekend was hard, because my dad went to Denver to visit the new twins and my brother and mom (wheelchair bound) were at their house alone with my brother's 5 year old son (with autism). My brother had a relapse. The phones got disconnected. I had a friend check up on them. While she was there bro came home from work 5 hours late and wasted. She is a foster parent and mandatory reporter so she called the cops and filed a CPS report. So I spent Tuesday driving my dad around Seattle trying to find his car, because my brother has no clue where he left it. We didn't find it. It is the second time he has lost my dad's car. Soooo dangerous. So yeah, they are trying to check him into inpatient ASAP.








:

I have been playing lots of shows and Panda has been around a lot of people and music everyday. She is really into watching everyone play. Well except for me!!! Last night I had to take a nursing break midset!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

wow, Kimya - that sounds really hard. Too bad that they couldn't stay swaddled together - that sounds like a good way to start for them though. Also sorry to hear about your brother. I've had more than my share of dealing with family members' addictions, including my own. Very hard stuff. hugs to you.


----------



## mama_tigress (May 19, 2006)

:guh to you on the mastitis, elsanne. ugh









:guh to Kimya on your nephew and brother.









I'm 90% sure that DS has Fifth disease. He woke up looking like this:
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...sredcheeks.jpg
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...redcheeks3.jpg

He's not feeling so great, but not horribly either. Poor little guy. I know I have to prepare myself for a lifetime of feeling like this whenever my child feels sick or hurt, but oh I just feel so sorry for him.

In MIL news, I put DS on the potty to pee and MIL comes and looks and says, "Oh, Ezra, is your mother taking advantage of you?"







: I'm not even sure what she meant but I'm not about to ask. Then we got into an argument over tofu. But I'm keeping it civil. Like I said, she means well. I keep reminding myself of that. And she loves DS, which is what matters most.

oh yeah--sunshinestarr, have you tried changing the water temp? My DS seems to have a small range of temperature that he likes for his bath, but when I get it right he usually smiles. He always acts a little shocked, though, even though he gets a bath every evening as part of his bedtime routine (we do soap every 3 days or so).


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Last night I had to take a nursing break midset!


Mirror mirror on the wall, who is the coolest of us all!







I need to get out more.

Sorry to hear about your brother and nephew.







to you!

Hang in there, mama tigress, the holiday weekend will be over before you know it!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Kimya is most definitely in the running for coolest. And I am so, so sorry to hear about the brother issues. And lil nephew.









Mamatigress what does that mean, about fifth's disease? I know I could just google but I'm too lazy. How does the redcheekies relate?


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

UGGHHHHHHHHH I want to scream. Thanksgiving is normally my favorite holiday(because it involves food), but this year I am ready to forget that it ever happened. MIL and BIL came up on Wednesday and just left today in a hissy. They were supposed to stay until tom., but MIL is such a perfectionist and can't handle other people's flaws. My sisters came last night and are the type of people who go with the flow and don't let much bother them. Anyway, MIL doesn't like them very much because they aren't perfect like her daughter. They also don't worship the ground she walks on and I know that bothers her. Mil is also jealous when anyone else holds DS or makes him smile. UGGGHHHH I want to scream!

~Thanks for listening!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Tricia ~







and :guh


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
Pavlina, I'm sorry you're feeling down, and sorry my comments contributed. I think if haircuts are important to you, that's totally cool, I swear! There are certain must-do things in our house, too, with or without hysterics. I was just askin'







:

I'm bummed that it upset you - I'm just used to my shaggy boys and didn't ask carefully.

No hamr done here! Really, don't feel bad. You only aksed a question that I have asked myself alreay before you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Pav,









It's interesting, this concept of balance. Real/virtual. I have a lot of not-so-organized thoughts. What I can say, without any doubt, is that my real life is better because of you and everyone here. This "virtual" space has had some very very real impacts on me, on my parenting, even on how I approach a crappy day. I'm still grateful to you for sharing your birth story so vividly. I told you this before, but it bears repeating - your birth story gave me the strength I needed when Ethan was born. You can't tell me that's not "real". You touched my life in my most important and difficult moment - it doesn't get any more real than that!!


I don't know what to say. Only thank you for your words.

And everyone else as well. I am glad I know you all. MDC has definetly had a big impact on me too. I don't think where I'd be if I have not found it 4 years ago. It's been so long?

Elsanne ` I am glad your mastitis is better - or completely gone now? How is it with alternative aproach in Mexico? Can you buy homeopathic remedies there?

Gumby ~ I am sorry about your Thanksgiving going totally wrong.







Mamatigres ~ I too wonder what the Fifth disease is. I've heard of it hewre on MDC but don't know what it is. How about trying Belladonna remedy, let's say 6C? One of the main symptoms is red cheaks, it might help.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Man, my spelling sucks...........







:


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Hi! So it turns out what my nephew has is called Necrotizing Enterocollitis. It was a hole and infection in his bowel and intestine. He had his appendix and half of his large intestine removed and now he has a colostomy bag and a food tube. He will be in the NICU until around Christmas, if the second surgery to reconnect the intestines is as successful as the first surgery was. Oh little buddy. Thanks for all the PVs and hugs!









His twin brother got to go home two days ago. Initially they were being swaddled together but when the infection was found they had to be seperated.

Thanks for the PVs for my brother too. It is hard because not only does he have COPD but he struggles with addiction. Whenever he relapses he smokes, and smoking might kill him. This last weekend was hard, because my dad went to Denver to visit the new twins and my brother and mom (wheelchair bound) were at their house alone with my brother's 5 year old son (with autism). My brother had a relapse. The phones got disconnected. I had a friend check up on them. While she was there bro came home from work 5 hours late and wasted. She is a foster parent and mandatory reporter so she called the cops and filed a CPS report. So I spent Tuesday driving my dad around Seattle trying to find his car, because my brother has no clue where he left it. We didn't find it. It is the second time he has lost my dad's car. Soooo dangerous. So yeah, they are trying to check him into inpatient ASAP.


I am sorry about your nephew! Oh, that sounds awful. My friends baby had part of his intestines removed as well. He had the same condition. born at 25 weeks. He's almost year old now, and he's one happy fellow! He's the cutest boy ever







I hope he'll get better soon.
And







about yuor brother. Been there, done that, with my brother. NOT FUN. He's been sober for years now and has made a good carrier now. I am really happy for him. So again, I hope things'll get better for you all.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Last post and I gotta go. Wanted to share some photos from today:
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061124

And from last weekend: http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061119

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

pavlina, great photos-i think the haircut looks nice.

:guhs all around everyone-no time for personals ds1 has been puking all day-ugh!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
pavlina, great photos-i think the haircut looks nice.

:guhs all around everyone-no time for personals ds1 has been puking all day-ugh!


Thanks!

What's the story with :guhs? did I miss something earlier? It appears here way too much for it to be a misspelling.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

i think it started as a typo and then became not so secret code for special ddc hugs all around! at least that's my interpretation...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

: It was me - I was trying to type fast as always, 'cuz I hate to NAK, and my fingers were going too fast. I was trying to type ": h u g " because that makes







and it came out all wrong, but :guh seemed kinda fitting. SO there it is.

My babes are fussing, all three, so I can't stay for now.
Much love to everyone


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Last post and I gotta go. Wanted to share some photos from today:
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061124

And from last weekend: http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061119

Have a good night everyone!

You are, dare I say it, HOT! I think that every single time I open up pics of you guys. Very very pretty.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 

:guhs all around everyone-no time for personals ds1 has been puking all day-ugh!

Aw shucks mama. Hope he feels better soon!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







: It was me - I was trying to type fast as always, 'cuz I hate to NAK, and my fingers were going too fast. I was trying to type ": h u g " because that makes







and it came out all wrong, but :guh seemed kinda fitting. SO there it is.

My babes are fussing, all three, so I can't stay for now.
Much love to everyone

Ah HA! This was YOU! Shoulda known.
Didja get all those kids settled down? I am really having a hard time knowing how people DO this. Y'know, this Parenting thing. These days have been quite hard and all too often I am at the very, very edge of my capacities, and I am presented with 3 options (that I can see): 1) Streeeeetch for that last teeny drop of patience, 2) Bring humor into it, or 3) Yell.
*sigh*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
You are, dare I say it, HOT! I think that every single time I open up pics of you guys. Very very pretty.

Yes, Pavlina, I think the same. You are just amazingly gorgeous. Czech women have an international reputation for being very beautiful, and it's TRUE in your case! I am half Czech so I especially cherish this information.
p.s. glad you're back.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

p.s. whoever did that ddddc thing, you can just admit it now. I'm being asked about it on other threads. *stern, humorless face*


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

ah HA!!! 'Twas YOU!!! You naughty, naughty child! I'll get you, my pretty!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

and my little dog, too?







:


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

My fingers are now so swollen I can barely type and the only vaguely pleasurable thing I can do is put bags of frozen veg over me - this stinks!!

So sorry to hear about your brother and nephew Kimya - sounds really really hard.

Hope everyone who needs to has recovered from excessive family contact, and all the ill kiddos are on the mend...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I am really having a hard time knowing how people DO this. Y'know, this Parenting thing. These days have been quite hard and all too often I am at the very, very edge of my capacities, and I am presented with 3 options (that I can see): 1) Streeeeetch for that last teeny drop of patience, 2) Bring humor into it, or 3) Yell.
*sigh*

tell me about it - when dd 1 was a toddler i found the days followed exactly that pattern. like a dance. Streeeeeeeetch, humour, yell!! and repeat!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

oh, and there's also breeaaathe....


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

Yes, Pavlina, I think the same. You are just amazingly gorgeous. Czech women have an international reputation for being very beautiful, and it's TRUE in your case! I am half Czech so I especially cherish this information.
p.s. glad you're back.
















Is that so?! So you are half Czech? YOu never brought that up. I thought I sew some Eastern look at you when I was "studying" your photos.







Now I know why. So what's the other half? Who was from Czech, your mom or dad? Do you speak any Czech? Too many questions?









Yeah, it is true what they say about Czech women. I think Czech girl just won the Miss World recently.

Thank you for the compliment guys!









I love how people in US are all "mixed" up. It's really interesting to see the "natinality combinations". My DH is half Mexican and you can really see that part in Sebastian. His eyes are so South American, yet he has a very strong Eastern Europien look.

Serenka ~ why are yuor fingers swollen? What's going on with you?







I hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Mirror mirror on the wall, who is the coolest of us all!

yea, that!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Last post and I gotta go. Wanted to share some photos from today:


So beautiful! I love baby+toddler photos.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
ah HA!!! 'Twas YOU!!! You naughty, naughty child! I'll get you, my pretty!









Taaaanyaaa


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 

Serenka ~ why are yuor fingers swollen? What's going on with you?







I hope you feel better real soon.









fak

thanks, needed that hug! I've got some kind of allergic reaction - not sure what to, only new thing is some washing powder for dd's nappies which is supposed to be hypo-whatever, or maybe some face wash stuff i used before but i have a bad feeling about it...i've had 3 sleepness nights of bad itching, throat and catahrr and i look like fiona from shrek - night version - only red not green. i'm taking calcium and poumon histamine 30 ch (homeopathic dr). not much result....









i second or third or whatever that you're gorgeous!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OH,man,zcv Sarenka. ./M<zcvx,m oh ./M<no! ./M< ./M<my ./M<keyboardzcvx,m doesn'tcareforcoffeeapparently. ./M< ./M<ahzcvx,m jeez.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

er, elsane







:

come back to us please!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

ooow yow, my toddler fed some coffee to my keyboard last week. upside down and shake shake shake!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi girls - Pav you look lovely - as do your boys...

I'm not feeling much up to posting but wanted to say hello...won't bore you with boring sleeping details.







:







:







:

Those studies that say driving while exhausted is similar to drunk driving are accurate...I've almost killed us three times the past 2 days.







:







:


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Cori - I was actually about to post and ask how you were...

I know just what you mean about driving. If it does help to go through the details, fire away. It's just


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey, girls. Our Thanks giving was okay. MY SIL took the kids to her dad's. My first thought was it has already started. Her phasing out of our lives for holidays and such. Which I'm sure isn't going to happen. She is totally family. I think it made it easier on everybody though. I missed my brother a little. I know my mom did too. But we got through okay. It didn't really seem like Thanksgiving. My mom raked up leaves in her yard and we played in them with Emma. That was much fun. I got some great pics. I took Mattie out and got some pics of her in the leaves. I'll share those soon. We are using dial-up a the moment and it takes forever to unload and uplod p ics and all that good stuff. Pav, so glad to see you didn't leave us. I think you're great. Your boys are adorable.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Let'sseeifIcantypenow.ohwow,nospacebar.sorryguys.c offeeoncomputer-badthing.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

elsane, I'm sorry, but







:

Hi Jessica Joy - glad it went OK, if subdued, and there was fun to be had...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

oh Cori, be careful mama!
elsanne-sorry to laugh at your keyboard but


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ha HA! Space bar returned. From outer space.









Oh Cori. Jeez Louise. Do what you can to cut out the unnecessary, you sound overwhelmed. Sending you much love.

Pav: my mother is Czech, third gen in U.S. so we speak no Czech. But, we bake like the dickens. Strudel, kolache, are the holiday faves.
The rest of me is Northern European Mutt: Dutch & English are the only parts I know for sure.

Thanks for the words about what to do aaack baby & toddler crying downstairs...


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

Sunshine







starr, hmmm...maybe try sitting him up and keep it short for a little while until it's fun again. What happened? Just a gradual hate bath thing?

Sorry I have been so scarce! Thanks for the advice.







: Actually, he was really loving baths until we didn't give him any for ... a while ... Finally he was kinda funky and was like... "Dude, you need a bath!!!" He wailed and wailed.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
certainly is - I'm totally covered in enormous raised madly itchy blotches! God knows what I'm allergic to, nothing's changed...night of misery here.








indeed. And I have to add it's great that there's finally a smilie in this place which isn't white. They took their time.









sunshine starr -what about having baths with the baby yourself? Or do you do that? Or showers? Or just not bathing at all, flannel washing the important bits from time to time. If it's any contact with water he hates that's more of a problem...good luck

I'm with ya about the multicultural smilies! (green/blue,etc don't count!!)









I should try just putting him in with me. I'm not a bath person, DH is, so we should try that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_tigress* 
I'm 90% sure that DS has Fifth disease. He woke up looking like this:
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...sredcheeks.jpg
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g1...redcheeks3.jpg

He's not feeling so great, but not horribly either. Poor little guy. I know I have to prepare myself for a lifetime of feeling like this whenever my child feels sick or hurt, but oh I just feel so sorry for him.

oh yeah--sunshinestarr, have you tried changing the water temp? My DS seems to have a small range of temperature that he likes for his bath, but when I get it right he usually smiles. He always acts a little shocked, though, even though he gets a bath every evening as part of his bedtime routine (we do soap every 3 days or so).

:guh to your DS!!!

I suspect that it's a water temp. issue. He used to loooove baths. I don't know..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Last post and I gotta go. Wanted to share some photos from today:
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061124

And from last weekend: http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061119

Have a good night everyone!

Cuties!!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka*
elsane, I'm sorry, but







:

Hi Jessica Joy - glad it went OK, if subdued, and there was fun to be had...









:


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok I'm wondering if anyone elses babes are doing this, DD just....What can I call it????........Scooted I guess( not crawling, but definatly moving) Anyways she made it from her blanket on the floor about 10 feet to Angel sleeping on the floor! And I'm not talking over 30 minutes or so, it only took a little over 5 minutes! I've already called DH at work and he asked if this is normal at this age and I have no clue. Is anyone elses babe doing this, or is this something that others have started and I just haven't found the posts? Either way I'm so excited.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I was going to post and chat about all the posts I've missed overnight. Then dd poops. Again.

Will someone PLEASE tell my babe that breastfed babies can go less often. She's still pooping like a newborn, except at night.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
Ok I'm wondering if anyone elses babes are doing this, DD just....? Either way I'm so excited.

My dd moves but very little, and over a longer period of time! You have an amazing person on your hands there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

Will someone PLEASE tell my babe that breastfed babies can go less often. She's still pooping like a newborn, except at night.

And tell mine the same thing. 4x per day 'round here.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Kimya, that all sounds really rough. I'm sorry everybody's having such a hard time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Didja get all those kids settled down? I am really having a hard time knowing how people DO this. Y'know, this Parenting thing. These days have been quite hard and all too often I am at the very, very edge of my capacities, and I am presented with 3 options (that I can see): 1) Streeeeetch for that last teeny drop of patience, 2) Bring humor into it, or 3) Yell.
*sigh*

It IS tough, isn't it? I find the toddler/newborn combo to be very difficult. Allison is going through that independence-seeking phase, and she won't listen to a word I say. And this kid stops for no one. (I blame the Montessori school, with all their enabling and encouragement.) If I'm stranded in a chair nursing the babe, and she wants some juice, then she is going to get it come hell or high water. What? No juice in the fridge? That's OK - we have a nice tall stool that she can maneuver over to the freezer. Then over to the sink. She'll happily "Make it self". I love that she's so independent and problem-solvey but I sure would like it if she would be willing to "wait one minute". (I have no idea where that little rant came from, but there it is)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Hope everyone who needs to has recovered from excessive family contact, and all the ill kiddos are on the mend...









"excessive family contact" ... so true.
I hope YOU are feeling better. Whatever reaction you're having sounds miserable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Those studies that say driving while exhausted is similar to drunk driving are accurate...I've almost killed us three times the past 2 days.







:







:









Cori. Is there any way someone could take the baby out for a few hours just so you can get a nap? I'd come over and do it myself, but it's too far to drive in one day







And speaking of driving, I ran a red light the other day







: and the reason it happened was that I was busy marveling at the quiet. I wasn't on the phone, the baby wasn't yelling, the toddler wasn't screaming, the radio was off...I was distracted by the relative silence. Ran that light at 35mph. I realized, at the last minute, and decided it was safer to keep going than to slam on the brakes. Then I stopped as soon as I could, to let my heart slow down and look for cops. Thank god there weren't any, because I had also walked off without my purse. Not my best day. And I know I'm getting more sleep than you are







How does Nathan do during the day? Does he nap at daycare at all?

Elsanne, I'm glad your keyboard has mended, though I got a much-needed chuckle out of all that. FYI keyboards also are not fond of baby puke.

OK, so you ergo-wearers, is it worth my $$? I have a babyhawk mt that I love and use every day, but I can't really get Ethan on my back with it.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I likes the ERgo, however, I like lots of things.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

So since there is so very much :guh going around, I wanted to share my absolute favorite thing about babies this age. It's the moment when you go to pick them up, and they see you coming, and break into this huge grin of complete adoration and trust. Every time Ethan does this, I feel like he's saying, "Oh, it's YOU! Thank goodness! You're the BEST!" How can that not make you smile??


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
So since there is so very much :guh going around, I wanted to share my absolute favorite thing about babies this age. It's the moment when you go to pick them up, and they see you coming, and break into this huge grin of complete adoration and trust. Every time Ethan does this, I feel like he's saying, "Oh, it's YOU! Thank goodness! You're the BEST!" How can that not make you smile??

I love that smile. I keep trying to catch it on video but everytime I walk in with the camera DD pulls the "what is that new toy face, let me have it" and while it's very cute it's the "there you are Mommy" face I wish to capture.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
So since there is so very much :guh going around, I wanted to share my absolute favorite thing about babies this age. It's the moment when you go to pick them up, and they see you coming, and break into this huge grin of complete adoration and trust. Every time Ethan does this, I feel like he's saying, "Oh, it's YOU! Thank goodness! You're the BEST!" How can that not make you smile??


I love this age. Samue can say "mama". I am sitting at the computer and he's in a high chair next to me staring at me and then I hear this loud "mama" - i looked at him and he gave me the biggest smile







my heart just melted.

He's also giving me hugs and kisses!! When I am carrying him he puts arms around me neck and gives me huge wet open mouth kiss!!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
Ok I'm wondering if anyone elses babes are doing this, DD just....What can I call it????........Scooted I guess( not crawling, but definatly moving) Anyways she made it from her blanket on the floor about 10 feet to Angel sleeping on the floor! And I'm not talking over 30 minutes or so, it only took a little over 5 minutes!

You missed my totally overexcited post a couple of days ago!! She didnt go quite as far or as fast but still...she went. A combination of backwards and sideways scuttling...great isnt it

now as my karma for laughing at elsane I cant use apostrophes or any other punctuation except full stops....

Im happy that at least Ive worked out what it is Im reacting to, on monday I painted the floor of the new consulting room Im renting to do my counselling in. It must be that. It was pretty foul stuff and I got it all over me...

Oh yes, that smile, you describe it beautifully JessicaJuice. Thats the one. Pav - saying Mama??








I cant wait for that....

I love my ergo but







havent dared to put her on my back yet! dh is a big panicker.

Oh and the cheese update, if anyone remembers, it cant be done, apparently Oxford University tried.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 









Hi girls - Pav you look lovely - as do your boys...

I'm not feeling much up to posting but wanted to say hello...won't bore you with boring sleeping details.







:







:







:

Those studies that say driving while exhausted is similar to drunk driving are accurate...I've almost killed us three times the past 2 days.







:







:

If you need to talk to someone, anyone, we are here for you or just pm me.







:guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
thanks, needed that hug! I've got some kind of allergic reaction - not sure what to, only new thing is some washing powder for dd's nappies which is supposed to be hypo-whatever, or maybe some face wash stuff i used before but i have a bad feeling about it...i've had 3 sleepness nights of bad itching, throat and catahrr and i look like fiona from shrek - night version - only red not green. i'm taking calcium and poumon histamine 30 ch (homeopathic dr). not much result....










:guh how about baking soda in a bit of water. That's what epi-pens are made off.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 







Cori - I was actually about to post and ask how you were...

I know just what you mean about driving. If it does help to go through the details, fire away. It's just

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I was going to post and chat about all the posts I've missed overnight. Then dd poops. Again.

Will someone PLEASE tell my babe that breastfed babies can go less often. She's still pooping like a newborn, except at night.

Then tell mine that she needs to poop more often.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
It IS tough, isn't it? I find the toddler/newborn combo to be very difficult. Allison is going through that independence-seeking phase, and she won't listen to a word I say. And this kid stops for no one. (I blame the Montessori school, with all their enabling and encouragement.) If I'm stranded in a chair nursing the babe, and she wants some juice, then she is going to get it come hell or high water. What? No juice in the fridge? That's OK - we have a nice tall stool that she can maneuver over to the freezer. Then over to the sink. She'll happily "Make it self". I love that she's so independent and problem-solvey but I sure would like it if she would be willing to "wait one minute". (I have no idea where that little rant came from, but there it is)

That's good that she is so independant but watch out for later. Use it to your advantage.

Quote:

OK, so you ergo-wearers, is it worth my $$? I have a babyhawk mt that I love and use every day, but I can't really get Ethan on my back with it.
I don't have an ergo but i do have an MT. What i do is i lay the mt on my sofa or on the bed if you like. Put dd3 on the mt with her arm over the top ties. I gather all the top ties on one hand and the bottom ties in the other hand, then lift her towards my back. Then i put the top ties in between my knees to hold the ties while i tie the lower ties around my lower chest/upper tummy area, making sure her feet are higher then the bottom of the mt. Then i make sure her arm are under the top ties then tie the ties up. Did that make sense??? I got the info on the kozy mt site. She probably explains it better than me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
So since there is so very much :guh going around, I wanted to share my absolute favorite thing about babies this age. It's the moment when you go to pick them up, and they see you coming, and break into this huge grin of complete adoration and trust. Every time Ethan does this, I feel like he's saying, "Oh, it's YOU! Thank goodness! You're the BEST!" How can that not make you smile??

It's so cute to see them to that. dd3 is a little too serious but she does smile when she is happy to see me. If she is too hungry then she just cries/whine for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I love this age. Samue can say "mama". I am sitting at the computer and he's in a high chair next to me staring at me and then I hear this loud "mama" - i looked at him and he gave me the biggest smile







my heart just melted.

He's also giving me hugs and kisses!! When I am carrying him he puts arms around me neck and gives me huge wet open mouth kiss!!









DD3 give me hugs too. I have her in my arm then all of a sudden, she is just wrapping her arms and getting real close to my neck. She is starting to want to give kisses too. But man too much saliva coming from her mouth all the time. teething lots.







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Hey, girls. Our Thanks giving was okay. MY SIL took the kids to her dad's.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr* 
Sorry I have been so scarce! Thanks for the advice.







: Actually, he was really loving baths until we didn't give him any for ... a while ... Finally he was kinda funky and was like... "Dude, you need a bath!!!" He wailed and wailed.









I've been watching that documentary in your sig in pieces...VERY interesting!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
Ok I'm wondering if anyone elses babes are doing this, DD just....What can I call it????........Scooted I guess( not crawling, but definatly moving)

Wow! How exciting! What happened with the weight issues? I saw she gained - does this mean the nurses (or whoever it was) will leave you alone now?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Will someone PLEASE tell my babe that breastfed babies can go less often. She's still pooping like a newborn, except at night.

I have the opposite problem







: - wish he'd go more often!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







Cori. Is there any way someone could take the baby out for a few hours just so you can get a nap? I'd come over and do it myself, but it's too far to drive in one day







And speaking of driving, I ran a red light the other day







: and the reason it happened was that I was busy marveling at the quiet. I wasn't on the phone, the baby wasn't yelling, the toddler wasn't screaming, the radio was off...I was distracted by the relative silence. Ran that light at 35mph. I realized, at the last minute, and decided it was safer to keep going than to slam on the brakes. Then I stopped as soon as I could, to let my heart slow down and look for cops. Thank god there weren't any, because I had also walked off without my purse. Not my best day. And I know I'm getting more sleep than you are







How does Nathan do during the day? Does he nap at daycare at all?

Thanks EVERYONE for your support - means a lot! I'm doing better after some sunlight. During the day, he naps approx 30-45 minutes a few times per day for me. At daycare he used to take a 2 hour nap and a 1 hour nap - but suddenly this week he's only doing a couple of 30 minute naps. His curiosity is really at a peak - I think that may have something to do with it.

I have a number of people who would gladly watch the baby, including dh - I just don't want to use any of my stored milk! My stash is dwindling too quickly...I should probably get over it...

And I love my Ergo but haven't tried the back yet...they give you a 30 day trial period so if you don't like it you can always return it...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I love this age. Samuel can say "mama". I am sitting at the computer and he's in a high chair next to me staring at me and then I hear this loud "mama" - i looked at him and he gave me the biggest smile







my heart just melted.

He's also giving me hugs and kisses!! When I am carrying him he puts arms around me neck and gives me huge wet open mouth kiss!!









Another WOW!!!! Saying mama already???? I'm totally jealous!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Im happy that at least Ive worked out what it is Im reacting to, on monday I painted the floor of the new consulting room Im renting to do my counselling in. It must be that. It was pretty foul stuff and I got it all over me...

Oh and the cheese update, if anyone remembers, it cant be done, apparently Oxford University tried.
























Interesting that it has been tried!! I missed the consulting room thing - what type of counseling do you do?

Off to make pretzels with ds one - trying a recipe from Family Fun...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jessjuice thanks for the reminder about the sweetness of those smiles. Being EVERYTHING to bebe. *sigh*

I don't know the cheese thing. I am curious!

Pav: mama! how sweet!


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Soapdiva
We were stressing over nothing. The Dr said she was fine and we told the nurse to screw off because we don't need someone telling us how to parent. Dd just turned 4 months on the 18th and she weighed in at 10.5 lbs, and 24". She's very strong, bright and alert, alway soaking everything in and trying to do it herself. When I'm at work and DH has to give her a bottle he says that she pulls his fingers off on by one and wants to hold her bottle herself. I knew she was fine and should have followed my instincts. I mean come on how can a baby with a double chin and dimples atevery joint be underweight, especially with how happy she is.

Oh and TANYAS I swear you jinxed us. We usually only have one poop a day but now we are up to 3 today! I hope this doesn't stay this way.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My first stickied thread







:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=560454

I feel like Juice did when she started that hot thread in TAO.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Aaaw, Tanya, that's so cool! Whereas mine was just a fluff thread, yours is like... helpful and stuff.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I don't know the cheese thing. I am curious!

She (or her DH, you know how I get details confused) was going to make cheese from mamamilk! How cool is that! There was a brief conversation of the lack of rennet in mamamilk. Her DH said "Just add rennet!" It was all I could do to restrain myself from giving her the ddddc "Just Add Rennet" but somehow I managed.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
Ok I'm wondering if anyone elses babes are doing this, DD just....What can I call it????........Scooted I guess( not crawling, but definatly moving)









yay! Yea, 3 out of 4 of mine did this (my 3rd baby was tooo fat!) so I think it's normal enough. really fun!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

Will someone PLEASE tell my babe that breastfed babies can go less often. She's still pooping like a newborn, except at night.

omg, I'm hating this. He still even has the occasional poop between 3-5am; miserable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

It IS tough, isn't it? I find the toddler/newborn combo to be very difficult. Allison is going through that independence-seeking phase, and she won't listen to a word I say. And this kid stops for no one. (I blame the Montessori school, with all their enabling and encouragement.) If I'm stranded in a chair nursing the babe, and she wants some juice, then she is going to get it come hell or high water. What? No juice in the fridge? That's OK - we have a nice tall stool that she can maneuver over to the freezer. Then over to the sink. She'll happily "Make it self".


Yea, around here the phrase is "I DUDE IT!" (I do it!) and we have a big gate across the diningroom/kitchen because he would do the same thing. Mine sounds just like yours.







:

ergo: for me, very worth it. It's a more comfortable than my mei tai, but the MT is just fine. I'm really glad to have it but if you like your MT, I think that's a great option too. One thing I love about the ergo is the sleeping hood, because he *always* crashes on my back.

See mamatoto.org for some videos to help you with back carries. She's using wraps on that site but you can use the same techniques for the ergo or mei tai - I can't recommend back carries highly enough!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chronic Chrissy* 
I love that smile. I keep trying to catch it on video but everytime I walk in with the camera DD pulls the "what is that new toy face, let me have it" and while it's very cute it's the "there you are Mommy" face I wish to capture.

hahahah, yep, same here. It's that big-eyed curious face, which is cute, but not the big smile I'm looking for.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

OK, so right now, my almost-5-year old and her dad are cooking dinner. DD started this conversation - "Daddy, Dr. King thought that everybody with different colors of skin should all be treated the same. I think that's a good idea. But he got killed - who killeded him and why?" DH is a major history buff, and he launches into this detailed description that even I couldn't keep up with... and DD comes back with "So then who killed Jesus? And why?" We are not particularly religious - we go to church when we have a child to baptize, and DD goes to the Christmas pageant every year, but mostly because they have a live camel. I'm just impressed that she can HAVE this conversation - what are they teaching that child in preschool??


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My babe and her beautiful sweetness makes things so much more tolerable around here. She wakes every morning in a great mood and gives me that "You're MY mommy and you rock" smile.

She's still so little compared to all the other babies here. But yet she's so HUGE! She's 3 months wearing 6-9 month clothes







The other day on her belly she was bringing her but and knees up and wiggling away. I HAD to show my dh because it's just weird for her to do it this early. Guess she's just trying to keep up with her siblings, who run circles around her.

Hey, elsanne....bring it on! You can't do anything worse to me than the DDDDC I've already got. I wanted to post in TAO "hey! look at my first DDDDC!" but then it says "seen-yer member"







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Shall we try again with "Señor Peter"?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)




----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
My first stickied thread







:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=560454

I feel like Juice did when she started that hot thread in TAO.









WOW, how about Tanya! Way to go









Has anyone noticed their baby's soft spot? When DS is sitting in front of me and I get him all excited his skin and hair start jumping up and down where the soft spot is - his brain is working really hard. It's SO CUTE


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

Pav: my mother is Czech, third gen in U.S. so we speak no Czech. But, we bake like the dickens. Strudel, kolache, are the holiday faves.
The rest of me is Northern European Mutt: Dutch & English are the only parts I know for sure.


Cool! Can you send some kolach my way? I have not had any in a long time. So do you make a carp for Christmas dinner?

i was reading yuor blog - the part about Montesorri vs. Waldorf - I have the same dilema. where we'll be moving there are like 3 Waldorf and 3 Montesorri pre-schools. I definetly want DS to start going to one, but I have not made the decision which one it's gonna be. He's such a "puzzle man". He will totally beats me (or anyone) in a memory game (the one you put 64 pictures on the table facing down and you have to find pairs). He's very structured person. Everything has to be in order - his order. His very technical typ, definetly not an artistic type. I am all for Waldorf, but he seems to me more of a Montessori guy. My friend keeps telling me the same.
I know Waldorf isn't for everyone, and so isn't Montessori, we just have to figure out what's he gonna like better.
I am totally in love with Waldorf and have been for years since living in england so it's break my heart if I ad to let that go









also sorry about your mom :guhs did she get out yet?


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

I wish I had a camera. I put pigtails in DD hair for the first time today.







spiky little pigtails it's so funny and so cute


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OK, so you ergo-wearers, is it worth my $$? I have a babyhawk mt that I love and use every day, but I can't really get Ethan on my back with it.

I too am curious about the Ergo. Putting Rachel in a back carry really appeals to me since I can't do any stovetop cooking for dinner lest I accidentally boil her - she insists on being glued to my body every evening - but our toddler is really the one that needs the Ergo. Strollers are a HUGE PITA and she just can't do the walking while we're out and about. Plus it would be nice to contain her







since she tends to run off. Talk about deaf ears... Anyhoo, it's also rather manly looking relative to other baby carrier which means DH might wear it. He can't tell me what his objection is to the maya wrap but he definitely has one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
So since there is so very much :guh going around, I wanted to share my absolute favorite thing about babies this age. It's the moment when you go to pick them up, and they see you coming, and break into this huge grin of complete adoration and trust. Every time Ethan does this, I feel like he's saying, "Oh, it's YOU! Thank goodness! You're the BEST!" How can that not make you smile??

I love this







My toddler is half and half - sometimes she wants a hug and sometimes she tells me "don't bother me! I'm busy!" So it's nice to have at least one child who is always thrilled to see my face.

And I am secretly pleased that she doesn't like anyone else. Aren't I awful?







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I was going to post and chat about all the posts I've missed overnight. Then dd poops. Again.

Will someone PLEASE tell my babe that breastfed babies can go less often. She's still pooping like a newborn, except at night.

Sorry, no help here. My toddler still goes like 5 times a day







: This kid has waaaaaaay too much fiber in her diet.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey Quagalag, remind me, how many kiddos do you have and how old are they?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

In fact, could EVERYONE remind me how many kiddos they have and how old they are? Not so much if you have that info in your siggy, but if you don't... I am lost. Sarenka, it sounds like you have three. But I know nothing. PLEASE TELL!! Even folks like AmyPancakeGoddess, I know you have FOUR, but I can't remember how old they are. And if it's in your sig I will give myself 50 lashes with a wet noodle, but I just can't remember. My three kids (Jan. 02, May(june) 04, and the recent one August 3 06) have robbed me of my memory.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My three:
6/13/01 ds is 5 and thinks he's been around the block more than us
10/1/04 dd1 is 2 going on 30
8/13/06 dd2 hasn't outgrown her own britches yet


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 

i've had a rough few days w/ the kids but i started wearing the bracelet i made from our bead swap and everytime i look at it i know i'm not alone. that there are other mother across the world struggling to do the best they can for their lovies too. it gives me strength in moments of weakness. just want you ladies to know.

I know you wrote this at the beginning of the month (shows how often I can get on here and read







), but I wanted to tell you how much I love to read that. My beads are in a bowl on my kitchen counter. Seth broke my bracelet shortly after I made it, so they sit there. And, I agree with you, when I look at them, I think of all of you, the women that I shared so much with during pregnancy. I wish so much that I could be more active here, just know that you all are in my thoughts very often!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Jessica Juice, did I pm you or did I just think I did? It sounds crazy but I often think I did something and I didn't. I also have a really independant toddler. We have gated off the kitchen. I say "Mommy will help you(with things she shouldn't do herself, like pouring milk, juice or water in a cup, etc)" She says "I will help by myself". I'm kinda like that too, so I know where she gets it. I'm learning t o ask for help though. As I see it's not always possible to do all the helping by myself.

Mattie is scooting quite a bit too. It's exciting and kinda cool, but I was kinda hoping she'd be a less mobile baby. Emma crawled at 6 months, almost to the day, and a few days later started pulling up on furniture and cruising(is that what it's called?). She hadn't even learned how to sit up by herself. I kinda wanted a baby I could sit on her bum and hand a toy for a few minutes. Mattie can only balance on her bum for a few seconds. The other day, I caught her trying to push up her hips with her head raised and her arms straight. So I imagine I won't get much longer till the crawling begins. Which I don't mind. It's the cruising I don't like. Emma fell so much because she was not so coordinated at 6 months.

I have to say I'm a little jealous of some of you gals. Maybe more like envious. I only have a Mei tai because Pavlina made me a gorgeous one. Mattie hates it. She likes her legs out and she hasn't been big enough for her legs to be out comfrotably. So I use it for Emma as much as I can. I get lots of great compliments, by th way Pav







. I really, really want an ergo. And I'd love one o f those backpacks that clip right on. So I'm not balalncing baby, toddler, and diaper bag all at the same time. Ah, a girl can dream. We're barely scraping by. And all the talk of Montessori schools. I looked into it when I was still pregnant and it's so expensive. I wanted to start sending Emma 2 days a week this fall. Kinda so I could get one on one time with Mattie, kinda because Emma would absolutely love school. But we are so far behind.... We're hiding from the repossesors, hoping we can keep this car till we save enough to buy a junky minivan. I feel like we're driving a stolen car. Anyway, I'm over it. I just like to rant to my friends.

I do know that smile you speak of and I adore it. I've never seen it in a baby before mine. My nephews and nieces get left a lot. And I'm not talking daycare while momma's working. And they're not AP'd, so I think that might make a difference. Anyway, it's the cutest thing in the world. If someone else is holding Mattie and I walk in and out of the room, she'll watch me with a very serious face and follow me around with her eyes and then when I come over to get her, she just lights up. Makes everything so worthwhile.
I also love to look at her and her pudgyness and think I did that, with the milk I make. My sister is making me one of those T-shirts that says "I make breastmilk, what's your superpower?" It's so true. I think I'm I'm rambling again. I hope my enviousness doesn't make anybody feel weird. I'm sorry if it does. I don't mean to cause akwardness. It just helps to vent.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 














Interesting that it has been tried!! I missed the consulting room thing - what type of counseling do you do?

oh you can find some nutter to try anything - if there's one thing i've learned from life with dh

no capitals - sak - struggling/squirming at keyboard

i do person centred counselling - carl rogers - that's where i trained anyway...


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
and DD goes to the Christmas pageant every year, but mostly because they have a live camel.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
In fact, could EVERYONE remind me how many kiddos they have and how old they are?

all boys,
12yo
9.5yo
2.5yo little pip








4mo KellyBean


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
She (or her DH, you know how I get details confused) was going to make cheese from mamamilk! How cool is that! There was a brief conversation of the lack of rennet in mamamilk. Her DH said "Just add rennet!" It was all I could do to restrain myself from giving her the ddddc "Just Add Rennet" but somehow I managed.

oh thanks for that thought, I'm







but feeling all warm and squishy...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Shall we try again with "Señor Peter"?



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
So do you make a carp for Christmas dinner?

oh do you have to keep them alive in the bath then kill them, like in Poland?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Sarenka, it sounds like you have three. But I know nothing. PLEASE TELL!! .

OK this is the funniest







:
the third'll be dh....
I have two dds, first 6/12/97, second 7/7/06

thanks for the advice, Sandrine - believe it or not I can't find any bicarb in the house. Last night was the worst, I think I was near to cutting off my own hands and feet. Honestly it's torture. It looks better now, but may well spring at night again, still itches a bit and I have a banging migraine now from the no sleep nights so have to go now...


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

nak...sleeping too

good morning

dd3 is sick. coughing and stuffy nose. She doesn't like the coughing.









i don't remember who said that they sucked on their baby's nose to get rid of snots but that what a good idea. I tried and it was less painful for dd3. She even smiles sometimes when im doing it


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

i have 3 dds

DD1 will be 4 in 6 days








DD2 is 2.5yrs old thinking she will be 4yrs old real soon.
DD3 is 4.2mths


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Hey Quagalag, remind me, how many kiddos do you have and how old are they?

2 kiddos though sometimes it feels like 5 when the toddler is "busy"







:







I guess she is technically a preschooler. She'll be 3 at the end of January. Glad to hear I'm not alone in the fierce streak of independence - "I'LL DO IT MYSELF!!!!" is the favorite phrase around here.

DD2 of course is 4.5 months









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
ergo: for me, very worth it. It's a more comfortable than my mei tai, but the MT is just fine. I'm really glad to have it but if you like your MT, I think that's a great option too. One thing I love about the ergo is the sleeping hood, because he *always* crashes on my back.

ARGH did anyone notice that the price went up to $92 recently?







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Shall we try again with "Señor Peter"?









Private Johnson?

Who is the man that would risk his neck
For his brother man?
SHAFT!
Can you dig it?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Has anyone noticed their baby's soft spot? When DS is sitting in front of me and I get him all excited his skin and hair start jumping up and down where the soft spot is - his brain is working really hard. It's SO CUTE


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I wish so much that I could be more active here, just know that you all are in my thoughts very often!

















Hey Kim, good to see you!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

PAGE TWO????
What has this thread come to?

(nak)


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







PAGE TWO????
What has this thread come to?

(nak)

I guess we can say it's because of the holiday wkend.
It's slow everywhere that i go to.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
OK this is the funniest







:
the third'll be dh....
I have two dds, first 6/12/97, second 7/7/06
.

Cool - I thought I was the only one with two spread far apart...

Cori


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Where's all the mamas at!? Hi everyone!








!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

This is me and my real audio player. I am holding the hammer.








This is me because I can't do whatever I want with a song I PAID for.
























Anyway, that's where I've been this afternoon.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm here.

Dh has dd3 with him while i have my mommy break. DD1 and dd2 are suppose to be in bed sleeping but i hear them chatting. Well dd2 is chatting to dd1.







She's my trouble maker.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Rachel has been sooooo cranky the past couple of days. She just seems pissed all the time. The only time she's happy is when she's in the sling and we're moving and sometimes not even then. She won't stand on my lap, lie down and nurse, lie on her back, sit in the bouncy or carseat....







:







: My arms are exhausted and my back kills. Her latest thing is she sucks her hand like crazy and acts like she wants to eat. So I lie her down and she shrieks. I offer the boob and she sucks for a while, then pops off to shriek briefly, then latches back on, shrieks, repeat ad nauseum. I have no clue what's going on. She lies down to nurse at night and sleeps without a problem so I can't think it's an ear infection. Teething maybe, but I don't feel any eruptions through her gums yet... I hope we don't have another 2 months of this!

Rant over.

Small tidbit: I was giving Rachel a bath tonight. Usually I put a washcloth over her chest and belly to keep her warm. I resoak it frequently with warm water so she stays cozy. Well I wasn't paying attention and she grabbed it off her belly and took a huuuuge suck of bathwater. Then she made a face like this







I mean it really looked like that - when I saw her face I immediately thought of that smiley









And on a positive note, I recently bought Burt's Bees stuff, and man o man I have one delicious baby


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
to $92 recently?







:


that's an awful lot. I think I traded for mine a year or two ago.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

And on a positive note, I recently bought Burt's Bees stuff, and man o man I have one delicious baby









Mmmm. Burt's Bees. I'm an addict. Literally. I can't get enough of the stuff for my babes and ME!

Seems like I went through a sling phase with my dd1. She would only go to sleep in the sling. I'd pace and pat her butt until she fell asleep. Glad she worked through that pretty quickly.







for you until yours feels better. Do you think the holidays got her all worked up? If you were around a lot of relatives and your normal routine was different, maybe she's just reacting to that?


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OK, so right now, my almost-5-year old and her dad are cooking dinner. DD started this conversation - "Daddy, Dr. King thought that everybody with different colors of skin should all be treated the same. I think that's a good idea. But he got killed - who killeded him and why?" DH is a major history buff, and he launches into this detailed description that even I couldn't keep up with... and DD comes back with "So then who killed Jesus? And why?" We are not particularly religious - we go to church when we have a child to baptize, and DD goes to the Christmas pageant every year, but mostly because they have a live camel. I'm just impressed that she can HAVE this conversation - what are they teaching that child in preschool??


It's amazing how deep the conversations get isn't it? We've had similar discussions with our dds. The topic was MLK last winter. I guess they learned it in school and came home with TONS of questions. Right now, the hot topic here is global warming. "Mommy, why don't they stop dumping pollution into the air and water? Why is money more important than our world?" and so on...


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh, I have four children:

8 year old dd
6 year old dd
4 year old dd

and Logan turned 4 months old yesterday (he is our only boy)

We had Christmas pictures taken on Saturday. Here is one of all my babies:

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...es/kidsc06.jpg


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Shall we try again with "Señor Peter"?

















: THIS is funny. And I can't believe your daughter is having those conversations; like, WOW.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Cool! Can you send some kolach my way? I have not had any in a long time. So do you make a carp for Christmas dinner?

i was reading yuor blog - the part about Montesorri vs. Waldorf -
I am totally in love with Waldorf and have been for years since living in england so it's break my heart if I ad to let that go









also sorry about your mom :guhs did she get out yet?

We don't make carp for Christmas dinner--it's the u.s. traditional ham/turkey/roast all the way. If I make kolach I will definitely send you some. Not kidding! Although, since my mom bakes with me, I doubt I'll be doing any real soon. She IS out, she didn't spend a night there, thank GAWDS.

I too was totally shocked that Montessori would be the best choice for Sol. I think Waldorf would be the best choice for ME, and that's why I automatically made the assumption for her.









Sweet picture, writermommy.

Quag sounds like R is teething. Poor you, poor your back.

Speaking of, jessjuicealot, what do chiropractors do for their backs when they are caring for wee ones like we all are?


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Beautiful photos as always, Pav!

sarenka, Kimya, Cori, :guhs to all of you for different reasons.

Cori, is there any way you and DH can tag team for a weekend so that you can each get some uninterrupted sleep? Can you call in sick for a day but take the boys to dc anyway? I know sick days are precious, but it sounds like some rest would do you a world of good. Failing that, is there any way you can nap at lunch? DH did some asking around, and now occasionally takes naps at lunch in the first aid/nurses' center in his building. I'm sure all of these suggestions are way too simplistic -- if it were that easy you would have already done it -- but I thought just in case you were too sleep deprived to be creative, I would throw some ideas out there.









We just came back from an annual cottage weekend with some of my housemates from university and all of our partners. It was goooood to get away and spend some down time with old friends who are now sadly scattered around the province. It was the first year with babies present -- DS and another July 2006 babe. DS enjoyed pulling on the other baby's ear and teaching him to squeal.

Speaking of squealing, goodness gracious! I know that it is a normal developmental phase, and I'm trying not to let it faze me, but WOW is it hard on the ears.







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

weird. I posted the above and then all of a sudden there was a whole other page of posts to read.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
So since there is so very much :guh going around, I wanted to share my absolute favorite thing about babies this age. It's the moment when you go to pick them up, and they see you coming, and break into this huge grin of complete adoration and trust. Every time Ethan does this, I feel like he's saying, "Oh, it's YOU! Thank goodness! You're the BEST!" How can that not make you smile??











Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Another WOW!!!! Saying mama already???? I'm totally jealous!

Ditto. If only because it isn't squealing, "AIIIEEEEEEEEE!!!!"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Aaaw, Tanya, that's so cool! Whereas mine was just a fluff thread, yours is like... helpful and stuff.









And







Tanya.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I know you wrote this at the beginning of the month (shows how often I can get on here and read







), but I wanted to tell you how much I love to read that. My beads are in a bowl on my kitchen counter. Seth broke my bracelet shortly after I made it, so they sit there. And, I agree with you, when I look at them, I think of all of you, the women that I shared so much with during pregnancy. I wish so much that I could be more active here, just know that you all are in my thoughts very often!

















Kim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I have to say I'm a little jealous of some of you gals. Maybe more like envious. I only have a Mei tai because Pavlina made me a gorgeous one. Mattie hates it. She likes her legs out and she hasn't been big enough for her legs to be out comfrotably. So I use it for Emma as much as I can. I get lots of great compliments, by th way Pav







. I really, really want an ergo. And I'd love one o f those backpacks that clip right on. So I'm not balalncing baby, toddler, and diaper bag all at the same time. Ah, a girl can dream. We're barely scraping by. And all the talk of Montessori schools. I looked into it when I was still pregnant and it's so expensive. I wanted to start sending Emma 2 days a week this fall. Kinda so I could get one on one time with Mattie, kinda because Emma would absolutely love school. But we are so far behind.... We're hiding from the repossesors, hoping we can keep this car till we save enough to buy a junky minivan. I feel like we're driving a stolen car. Anyway, I'm over it. I just like to rant to my friends.

:guh, Jessica.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







This is me and my real audio player. I am holding the hammer.








This is me because I can't do whatever I want with a song I PAID for.
























Anyway, that's where I've been this afternoon.

Try this: burn a CD, then rip the CD back onto your computer, using an mp3 encoder.

By the way, I can't remember who recommended it, but I borrowed Silent Knife and read most of it this weekend -- very, very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Try this: burn a CD, then rip the CD back onto your computer, using an mp3 encoder.

By the way, I can't remember who recommended it, but I borrowed Silent Knife and read most of it this weekend -- very, very helpful. Thank you!









We tried that. It still wasn't able to convert it from the file on the audio cd. It's a .cda....Sabbath? Juice? Beuller? Can anyone convert it from that for me?

I am so glad that you have found that book helpful! I've not read it myself, but I've always wanted to read it. I may have to borrow it from the LLL library. Unfortunately, it never really goes away, at least for me it hasn't. It gets easier to talk about, to think about, but it is never really gone. They (whoever "they" are) say that women in their 80's can be senile but still be able to recount the births of their children. I keep wondering when the panic and fear for other women will go away when I hear of unnecessary inductions and other interventions. I'm a firm believer that all those things have their place, but for the most part they are not used judiciously by our medical system.

Jessica Joy, I wanted to respond to your post earlier, but got pulled away from the computer.







I'm dealing with financial pressure now, too, and only have a mai tei because a dear friend made me the most beautiful one I've ever seen for my baby gift. It's even reversible! Anyway, I would love sending my ds to a Montessori school. The nearest ones are at least 30-40 minutes away in the affluent areas of Little Rock (we live in a different county....we wanted to live out in the country, but still in enough to get to the city easily), so even if I could afford it the drive is simply too far to manage. I did find a small Lutheran school that's more rural than I am! It's a fantastic school (and Lutheran schools have shown better results than other Christian schools) and my ds is literally thriving there. We started him in 1/2 day K, but he is begging me to send him full day. We're going to do it in January, but it's going to take some of our tax return to pay for the difference...it's double what we pay now. His behavior has gone a little bonkers as this long weekend ends, and I think it's because he misses school. I'm not surprised, though, when ds comes home talking about Jesus







And for us, we welcome it as a complement to what we are teaching at home (without any of that "teach your baby the Bible" propaganda google thought this thread needed).

Anyway, even though Montessori or Waldorf may not be an option, you might still be able to find something a little more individualized than public school.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

writermommy, your children are gorgeous!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm not part of the group as much, but I'm still around..

Stopping by to say









Luke is growing like a weed and doing good. All his brothers and sisters love him, but my almost 2 yo likes to bite him occasionally.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
We tried that. It still wasn't able to convert it from the file on the audio cd. It's a .cda....Sabbath? Juice? Beuller? Can anyone convert it from that for me?


send it to me, I should be able to convert it.

or you can post it on the yahoo group, I could convert it from there too, I will pm you my email.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Take that real player.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

TanyaS;6627907 They (whoever "they" are) say that women in their 80's can be senile but still be able to recount the births of their children.
QUOTE said:


> My gramma has dementia. Most of the time she remembers who we are, but she doesn't remember much else. She doesn't even remember what she ate for lunch a few hours before I visited. But she can recall having her 5 babies and nursing them to sleep.
> 
> Thanks for the hugs and for sharing your struggles. We are regular church-goers, but our church doesn't have any schooling programs. We generally believe it's good for the kids to be with everyone else and not segregated with only other kids from our church. I've thought about finding a mother's day out or something like that. We only have one car so that makes it difficult. There's very little public transportation in the DFW(Dallas-Fort-Worth) area and none in the suburbs. One thing I hate. I grew up in Chicago where you never needed to own a car, even in the suburbs. Just today, dh checked on her in kids church and she was just soaking it up. I can tell she just can't wait to get in school. She even got a certificate today for "helping her friends". I thought that was pretty cool. There is a church just around the corner. I may be able to walk to it. It would be extremely hard for me to leave her there though. I have a really hard time leaving my kids and I only like to leave them with my mama, or step-dad or aunt. And even then, not too much. Even after 2 years. Does this ever go away?


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

You lot have been busy while I was in bed, as usual...
good morning all!

Cori - I remember you had a big gap from when I started a thread about it back in 'proper' ddc days...it's nice to know. I can't







enough to these mamas with babies and toddlers in one house. On the other hand when I see photos like writermommy's....









I'm like a kid in a sweetshop with these smilies here.

Well I managed to sleep a bit last night, used an entire tube of cream on the itchies. Still there though. it's crazy.

Talking of 'big conversations' as dd1 is nearly 9 she should be having them - but the other day she phoned me from a visit with family in a big industrial city in Poland, really poor, with loads of alcoholism and visible social problems. She saw a lot, and met an old aunt over 100 being spoon fed in bed. She said 'Mummy, there are so many people here, I feel like buddha"

let's hope enlightenment follows!

Quag- I hope little one calms down soon, definitely BTDT - thank god it passed, for the moment anyway. I'm not sure there's always a reason...just growing and getting momentarily overwhelmed...

JessicaJoy - I know what you mean about feeling envious. When I hear about the montessori/waldorf debates I feel the same myself, in waves...here there's nothing like that. Just doesn't exist, and if it did, (ie if we lived in Warsaw) I wouldn't be able to pay for it, either. So I've come to feel that really at this age, before teens, the home environment can produce someone who goes into the school system, whatever it's like, and is pretty independent and able to keep their spirit there, YKWIM? Afterwards I think the social environment thing is massive wherever they go to school...
I'm also envious of people who can either make things like slings themselves (anything in fact!) and those who get them as gifts









OK, off for breakfast now. Maybe my priorities are wrong...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Good... morning? Really? Doesn't seem quite fair somehow. I'm having extra-big and special sympathies for Cori this fine, dark, groggy morning. And the funny part is that the Google banner at the bottom of my screen is screaming about "Sleep-Deprivation CD!" No, thanks, I have plenty of sleep deprivation already, I don't need to pay for more.

Case in point - apparently there is another page of posts I haven't read yet. Oh, well, this is where I am now. Guess I'll be posting another response here in a minute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I too was totally shocked that Montessori would be the best choice for Sol. I think Waldorf would be the best choice for ME, and that's why I automatically made the assumption for her.









This is one of the many things that makes you such a good mama.

Quote:

Sweet picture, writermommy.

Quag sounds like R is teething. Poor you, poor your back.

Speaking of, jessjuicealot, what do chiropractors do for their backs when they are caring for wee ones like we all are?
Love the pic, writermommy. We just had ours done but I can't link the photo









Q - teething was my thought as well. Hopefully it won't last long. That fuss/squirm/chew/lather/rinse/repeat was what made me think of teething. You could try some teething tabs and see if they make any difference. (In all your free time when you are able to run to the HFS for one special item, right?)


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob* 
I'm not part of the group as much, but I'm still around..

You can't get rid of us that easily







It's always good to see you! Seems like you might have one or two other things to do!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
send it to me, I should be able to convert it.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







Take that real player.











And Elsanne, I forgot to mention earlier, but what we chiropractors _should_ do is get our tushies to the chiropractor. What we more frequently resort to is adjusting a spouse or other loved one and when whining about how they can't really reciprocate. Seriously if I were doing the smart thing, I'd be seeing my chiro weekly. As it stands, it's closer to monthly and it's definitely taking a toll.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

i'm around-in dh withdrawal from the long weekend-and not bible study







- a helping hand w/the boys is what i mean! mondays always seem so long!
ds1 still has a funky stomach thing going on but other than that we are doing ok. seth is sleeping pretty well.

good to see some familiar old faces popping in (kim, momsmyjob). also good to have a review of everyone's kids ages, etc-i have so much to learn from the group as my boys grow-for instance montessori/waldorf stuff. i'll be picking the collective brain for years









for now, for mamas that have btdt-how to combat the biting while nursing? it hurts w/just one tooth so i cringe when thinking of several teeth! he got me good last night and again this morning...

ack, crying babe, more later...
kel


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Cori, is there any way you and DH can tag team for a weekend so that you can each get some uninterrupted sleep? Can you call in sick for a day but take the boys to dc anyway? I know sick days are precious, but it sounds like some rest would do you a world of good. Failing that, is there any way you can nap at lunch? DH did some asking around, and now occasionally takes naps at lunch in the first aid/nurses' center in his building. I'm sure all of these suggestions are way too simplistic -- if it were that easy you would have already done it -- but I thought just in case you were too sleep deprived to be creative, I would throw some ideas out there.









I'm glad you had a nice weekend! Any and all suggestions are always welcome....I have thought about the sick day idea - just need to wait until the new year for my bank of days to rebuild. I used most of it for part of my leave (remember in the US maternity leave sucks!). Today in fact, I was quite excited...I was planning to work from home and hoped to steal a little nap. I'm here because we need the water tested to make sure it isn't full of bacteria. Whelp, I tried out my laptop last night (remember the hard drive crashed a couple of weeks ago?) - the new guy who rebuilt it for me forgot to put the software on it for remote working!!














: So now I have to use vacation time for this morning and then go into work late. I'm so bummed about it. And btw, I love Firefox!

I could probably let dh do some of the night wakings - but so far ds only wants nursing when going back to sleep. Dh doesn't need to worry about catching up on sleep - he's been just fine, snoring through all of this. (I choose not to wake him up - I need him to be rested for the 6 yr old). However, bless his heart, he took ds last night after he wouldn't go back to sleep for an hour and a half (I think my sobbing woke him up). They went and slept in the other room and I got 3 whole hours straight. Very scary that I feel better just from that. The true problem is that he wakes up to pass very loud gas and can't fall back to sleep on his own...I wish I could solve the gas problem...thanks for your thoughts!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...es/kidsc06.jpg

Super adorable!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Good... morning? Really? Doesn't seem quite fair somehow. I'm having extra-big and special sympathies for Cori this fine, dark, groggy morning. And the funny part is that the Google banner at the bottom of my screen is screaming about "Sleep-Deprivation CD!" No, thanks, I have plenty of sleep deprivation already, I don't need to pay for more.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Cori - I remember you had a big gap from when I started a thread about it back in 'proper' ddc days...it's nice to know. I can't







enough to these mamas with babies and toddlers in one house. .

Ditto - my utmost respect and awe...I can barely survive with my situation...I can't imagine other little ones running around as well.

Momsmyjob - good to see you!









Jessica Joy -







It sucks when money is so tight. It is amazing the difference between the haves and have nots, isn't it? Makes me sad...
I also don't have a Waldorf school nearby. I spotted a Montessori on the way to work but almost choked when I called for the price. Um, nope. Luckily, my ds is thriving in public school - so far. Fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

A quick question for Quagmire, Soapdiva, and anyone else with a baby that isn't particularly keen on bottles - have you had any luck with any specific kind? Ethan has flat-out rejected them so far. We tried Avent and one of the Gerbers, since I had them on hand. I picked up a Soothie, which I've heard good things about. Any suggestions? It's so hard to be away from them anyway, and so much worse when you have to worry that they're starving. E is going to grandma's today for the first time while I work - could be up to 6 hours. She has instructions to just bring him to my office if it all falls apart, but I'm really freaking out about this. You'd think this wasn't my third baby, or that I'd never had to leave them before







:


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks, girls, for all the sympathies. I really shouldn't let myself gewt caught up in all that. We don't have all the material possessions we want, but we've got what's important. Our girls came very easily. With Emma we were getting married in 2 weeks and using NFP. We pl anned on getting pregnant as soon as we were married. I said oh, it's only 2 weeks, why be careful, it doesn't even usually happen the first try-Wrong! It was so awesome. With Mattie, we were not sure what we wanted to do, Emma was one and my fertility may have been coming back, so we said let's just see what happens. Well, now we know. I have a friend at church who has really been trying for a couple years and hasn't gotten pregnant. Makes me so sad for her to know what she's missing out on. My girls are the best! So I just need to focus on being grateful for the awesome things I have. My dh is pretty great too.

On another note, I had an odd dream last night. Maria(pi) you were in it and one other mama that I never identified. Since I Don't know what all the mamas here look like, I'm not sure who it might have been. It wasn't a great dream someone was after us. The details are already starting to fade, but I do remember something kinda funny. We piled in a random car with our babes to get away and I made us stop down the rode to buy infant carseats to put them in. So funny.

I don't know if it's okay to do this, but I'm a MIN we're family 112. Any other mamas in our DDC MINs? I have a few things I'm gonna try to send to other MINs if I can find the money for postage. My mom sells MaryKay and she's donating some nail polish for one of the pre-teens in a MIN family on the list. She's so sweet.
Last night we were helping my p arents put up Christmas lights. My step-dad goes all out. I'll post a pic when he's done. And a fmaily in a van stopped and was talking to my stepdad a bout the lights. I think he was telling them when everything would be up. I saw they had 2 kids about my kids' ages and I almost went out and talked to the mom about playdates. I told my dh every time I see someone with 2 little kids about our kids' ages, I want to ask them to be our friends. He said I'm way too lonely and should join some kind of local playgroup. But I don't know how he supposes I'll get to any playgroup. Maybe there will be someone with a van who can pick us up. Hmmmm.
My babe is getting restless. Hey, Jessica Juice, I didn't know you are a chiro. Is a bumbo seat okay for a baby who already sit a bit? If so, for how long-like 15 minuttes or more like 5? I can't afford to take the girls to their chiro or I'd ask her. Dh says we'll set aaide tax money so they can go back to her for a few months. Is it tax time yet?


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Miss Juice said:


> A quick question for Quagmire, Soapdiva, and anyone else with a baby that isn't particularly keen on bottles - have you had any luck with any specific kind? QUOTE]
> 
> Emma was a bottle refuser. When she was finally about 10 months old, I gave her a playtex bottle because her sippy cup was dirty and she just used them as a toy and she sucked on it. I had those bags that flat and not pre-formed and I squeezed all the air out. I also had the old style flat rubber nipples, which are hard to find. And try squirting a little milk in his mouth so he knows what's in there.
> Mattie took her first bottle at 4 months and didn't seem to mind, b ut she's not a booby baby like Emma. She's all business. Emma would still live on the booby if I'd let her.
> Hope that helps. If you have trouble finding those kind of bottles and the soothie one doesn't work for you, PM me, I might be able to send you one. If I can find them in storage.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
A quick question for Quagmire, Soapdiva, and anyone else with a baby that isn't particularly keen on bottles - have you had any luck with any specific kind?

Well I am just the wrong person to ask







Rachel still isn't keen on bottles - she seems to play with them more than drink. We stuck with the Avent since that seemed to be the least offensive bottle. My first, also a bottle hater, did ok with the Evenflo Comfi.

Interestingly, if Rachel really won't take anything, the dcp will open the top of the bottle and just pour milk into her mouth in tiny amounts. She seems ok with it that way. Any baby can drink out of an open cup - you can get the super flexible ones so it can be bent to fit baby's mouth, or try a bottle with no top. My first went to straw sippy cups (evenflo I think) as soon as she could sit up and those worked pretty well (they don't warm well though since they're sort of insulated, so best to warm the milk first, then put it in that cup).

Hope that helps. I'm regretting not introducing the bottle earlier now, but I didn't want to risk compromising my supply...


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh and Juicy, if the Soothie does end up working out for you I have a set that you're welcome to take


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I've been using the Evenflo Breastflow bottles and I love them - closest thing to a breast I've seen so far. They are only at Babies R Us though...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
A quick question for Quagmire, Soapdiva, and anyone else with a baby that isn't particularly keen on bottles - have you had any luck with any specific kind? Ethan has flat-out rejected them so far. We tried Avent and one of the Gerbers, since I had them on hand. I picked up a Soothie, which I've heard good things about. Any suggestions? It's so hard to be away from them anyway, and so much worse when you have to worry that they're starving. E is going to grandma's today for the first time while I work - could be up to 6 hours. She has instructions to just bring him to my office if it all falls apart, but I'm really freaking out about this. You'd think this wasn't my third baby, or that I'd never had to leave them before







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I don't know if it's okay to do this, but I'm a MIN we're family 112. Any other mamas in our DDC MINs? ?


Can you post a link to your wish list?

I'm at work and can't "browse" looking for stuff. And with my non-sleeper, I go to bed too early at home to get a chance to get on...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Can you post a link to your wish list?










:
I was thinking about making bunch of pocktes for MINs - I have so much fabric - such cute colors, but I have NO TIME to make them.

And by the way - I am sorry your DD hates the MT







I know why though - I made it way too wide







My DS is not particulary crazy about it either. I was worried it'd be too narrow and it ended up being too wide. It's ok for an older child but definetly not for a baby. I am sorry.







:
I should probably make a new one for us but I am so sick of making them







:







I am using my ring sling and I love it but MT is very handy too.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Logan doesn't like the bottle either. He was taking it very well in the beginning, but I got lazy and wasn't keeping up with it. Now he gets mad and acts all offended when we try to give him one. A friend of mine had luck with this one:

http://www.onestepahead.com/product/85207/686/117.html

It has no hard plastic parts and feels more like a breast. I'm going to order one and see how it goes.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I wonder how is lotus.bloom doing. Anyone know how their move went?

Sabbath - do you have snow in Tacoma? There is one foot of snow in Bellingham!! And we are NOT there yet!!







: I can't believe all that snow, I want snow I want snow......Instead we have 70F here







:


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=566209

go show your support for our still snarky mama, ladies!
(celeste, hope you don't mind this but i knew the ddc would want to send you some love)
kel


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=566209

go show your support for our still snarky mama, ladies!
(celeste, hope you don't mind this but i knew the ddc would want to send you some love)
kel

Oh dear


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

DDC to the rescue!!! I mean support.
















Does it show that we(mostly the girls) watch "Go! Diego, Go!".


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

We are having a good day here. I'm still tired but that's part of life.

Last night, dd2 woke up at about 10pm. She asked to be in our bed and she told dh that she was going to wait for me and that i would do cuddles with her. By the time i came to bed, she was already gone. I know that for fact that our room is very special to dd1 and dd2 as they both fall asleep real quick when in our bed.

DD3 is taking great naps today, I'm impress.She usually wakes up at least a few times for her soother. Then once the soother back in place, she sleeps for another while.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Kelly, thanks for letting us know about Celeste. How awful for her.

Thanksgiving was fun for us. DH's family knows how to prepare a feast. My vent for the weekend was that one of DH's cousin's had chicken pox and didn't warn us (or even tell us after we arrived ... it was a light case and couldn't be seen with her clothes on)! We were told by an aunt who had overheard a conversation. I'm so POed that no one bothered to tell the family with the 5 month old. If DS were a year old I'd purposely try to expose him so that he would have immunity, but not when he's so young. He was up all night with a fever and I know he couldn't have come down with a case of Ckn pox in just 4 days, but it makes me wonder what else he was exposed to and I wasn't warned.







: I know I can't protect him from everything, but it seems like common courtesy to let others know about this kind of thing. Rant over...

As for the Ergo, I ordered one over the weekend. DS is getting too heavy for the sling, I don't like the MT, and this seemed like a great option. My MIL spends way too much on everyone at Christmas, so she got it for me (and I don't have to wait until Christmas to use it!). It makes the gift of DS's framed footprints seem so cheap when I try to compare. There's no way I could compete with her gift giving! Luckily my side of the family shares my cheapness and we usually exchange homemade gifts (this year I'm making homemade bath salts and oils ... hopefully my MDC member sister doesn't read that!).

Ok, i'm getting rambly and DS is starting to wake up ... and his fever seems to be gone for the moment!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
. I know that for fact that our room is very special to dd1 and dd2 as they both fall asleep real quick when in our bed.

DD3 is taking great naps today, I'm impress.She usually wakes up at least a few times for her soother. Then once the soother back in place, she sleeps for another while.

My ds1 can fall asleep instantly in my bed as well...and never wakes up...

ds2 is a stinker!! I called the dcp and he took a 2.5 hour nap today!!!! He seems to like her pack and play. I need to get ours out of the attic. He won't sleep more than an hour for me (which is still a ton better than ds1 so I'm not complaining)...

And yes, thanks for the heads up about Celeste.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sandrine, good to hear things are looking up!

Jessica Joy, I read your story on the HH page, and I kwym about "not enough money" as the reason to say no. I've told my ds that so much this last year that when he talks about something he wants he begins with "Mommy, when we have money...." It really breaks my heart. As parents we want more for our children than we had growing up. Most of the time we have been able to do things, so it is hard for ds to understand why this year is different. I am also looking forward to a little tax relief this February to offset our moving and midwife debt.

I sold my diapers on the TP because we really needed the money, but I set aside a portion of it to pay for shipping of some gently used items for another family. I can only help one family with one part of their needs, but what would happen if all of MDC helped just one family?


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=566209

go show your support for our still snarky mama, ladies!
(celeste, hope you don't mind this but i knew the ddc would want to send you some love)
kel

Oh my, that's just awful.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
writermommy, your children are gorgeous!









Aww, thanks! We had a family portrait taken too, but I didn't buy it. The dark circles under my eyes from lack of sleep made me look like I had a black eye. We'll try again at Easter. Hopefully I'll be sleeping by then!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Hey, Jessica Juice, I didn't know you are a chiro. Is a bumbo seat okay for a baby who already sit a bit? If so, for how long-like 15 minuttes or more like 5? I can't afford to take the girls to their chiro or I'd ask her. Dh says we'll set aaide tax money so they can go back to her for a few months. Is it tax time yet?

Jessica, I wanted to ask you the same question. I wanted to know if it's ok for DS to sit in a high chair - it's that kind that reclines. Thanks!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Hey, Jessica Juice, I didn't know you are a chiro. Is a bumbo seat okay for a baby who already sit a bit? If so, for how long-like 15 minuttes or more like 5? I can't afford to take the girls to their chiro or I'd ask her. Dh says we'll set aaide tax money so they can go back to her for a few months. Is it tax time yet?

Whatever you do, do NOT ask that question on the main board. The debate will rage for days...





















:









I'm not Miss Juice, obviously, but the chiros that usually post on those threads do not like the bumbo one bit. We have one that we received as a gift (I'd never even heard of it until I was given one!) and I use it for maybe 5 minutes at a time. My ds happens to prefer his bouncy chair to it but if I'm in a bind and the seat is there, I will use it for a few minutes...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I just wanted to let y'all know that I found some time to browse the holiday helper list and Jessica Joy is family 112...

Anyone else in our ddc on the list?


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh, I had to google Bumbo seat because I never heard of it before either.
I did see it once - somebody brought it to Panera Bread with them once and had their child sitting on a table in it while they were eating.







Ugly peice of plastic, that's for sure.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Oh, I had to google Bumbo seat because I never heard of it before either.
I did see it once - somebody brought it to Panera Bread with them once and had their child sitting on a table in it while they were eating.







Ugly peice of plastic, that's for sure.

Technically it is a squishy foam


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Technically it is a squishy foam

























well, now I feel really smart. I am pretty sure that what I sew was plastic, in my defence.







Probably not Bumbo seat then....


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm not Miss Juice, but I play her on MDC









I'm not a fan of the Bumbo. My issue is that it locks the pelvis into a rigid, not-so-natural position. This evening I propped DS up with pillows so he could "sit" on the couch while we ate dinner (no







I work hard and don't get home until after 7pm on Mondays so dinner is eaten in the living room. It's tradition). The difference here is that as his weight shifts when he moves, the pillows shift. Same thing with sitting in your lap. Baby moves, you move. A highchair doesn't lock the baby in one position. That said, I don't feel that a baby is going to be injured from sitting in a Bumbo for a few minutes while you do something else. I'm not a fan, but it's not the most evil device out there. That would be a walker.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I'm not Miss Juice, but I play her on MDC









I'm not a fan of the Bumbo. My issue is that it locks the pelvis into a rigid, not-so-natural position. This evening I propped DS up with pillows so he could "sit" on the couch while we ate dinner (no







I work hard and don't get home until after 7pm on Mondays so dinner is eaten in the living room. It's tradition). The difference here is that as his weight shifts when he moves, the pillows shift. Same thing with sitting in your lap. Baby moves, you move. A highchair doesn't lock the baby in one position. That said, I don't feel that a baby is going to be injured from sitting in a Bumbo for a few minutes while you do something else. I'm not a fan, but it's not the most evil device out there. That would be a walker.

I thought you would say those jumping seats would be the worst...

I think the eating in the living room is a grand tradition. We did it the other day when the power was out and ds1 thought it was the coolest thing ever. I think we need to do it more often...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I'm not Miss Juice, but I play her on MDC









I'm not a fan of the Bumbo. My issue is that it locks the pelvis into a rigid, not-so-natural position. This evening I propped DS up with pillows so he could "sit" on the couch while we ate dinner (no







I work hard and don't get home until after 7pm on Mondays so dinner is eaten in the living room. It's tradition). The difference here is that as his weight shifts when he moves, the pillows shift. Same thing with sitting in your lap. Baby moves, you move. A highchair doesn't lock the baby in one position. That said, I don't feel that a baby is going to be injured from sitting in a Bumbo for a few minutes while you do something else. I'm not a fan, but it's not the most evil device out there. That would be a walker.

thanks


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I just wanted to let y'all know that I found some time to browse the holiday helper list and Jessica Joy is family 112...

Anyone else in our ddc on the list?

I'm one on the cdn list. We had stupid(stupid as in the car not the repairs) car repairs that we so didn't need but needed the car so that dh can travel. His car is more fuel efficient than the van.







: I feel bad because it's kinda our fault at the same time as we so don't know how to do finances and do them well enough that we plan for emergencies like car repairs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I sold my diapers on the TP because we really needed the money, but I set aside a portion of it to pay for shipping of some gently used items for another family. I can only help one family with one part of their needs, but what would happen if all of MDC helped just one family?

I'm trying to sell mine too and will give some of the $$ to a min/fin too.

If everyone help at least one, everyone on the board would have a wonderful x-mas.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

JessicaJuice~ thanks for the info on the bumbo seat. I had seen it on our local online market and wonder if it was a good thing or not. But the price was too steep for me.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Anyone else in our ddc on the list?

Sigh. Yes. I asked for help this year. It was hard enough to do it anonymously, and it is even harder to admit among friends. This year has just been the worst financially for us. Some previous bad decisions, along with two major expenses this year (moving, midwife, other pregnancy/baby expenses) have put us in a very stressful place.

It does feel good to actually admit it. Like a weight is lifted. I haven't told my family. Of course, dh knows. I even looked into WIC to supplement our groceries, and we make just a little over the cutoff for our family size. Sucks to be in this place. It really does. Although I wouldn't trade it for the world, sometimes I feel bad for planning a homebirth. Could've had her in a hospital for $15. I'm still trying to get my insurance to reimburse us. I'm supposed to have coverage, but they initially denied the claim. I'm waiting on a new receipt from my midwife to come in the mail so I can try again. I know dh thinks about carrying the debt from the birth. I hate that it's a burden on him. I saved my insurance company THOUSANDS of dollars and they can't pay me the measly $2622 that I have coverage for?

Sandrine, our move last year depleted our savings (and increased our debt), so it would be a major catastrophe for us to have car trouble right now. I'm just hoping we make it through cold/flu season without major illnesses. We can't afford the copayments. That's why I haven't been back to my chiropractor, too. There's just no room in the budget.

Ok, enough sad talk before I cry. I need a shower before bed. Good night ladies!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

My holiday helper link Here's the link someone asked for. I am so grateful for all the help. Last year, Emma would h ave had no presents under our tree if not for MDC mamas. I'm not sure if we'll be able to get anything this year. I hope we can buy something small from us,but at least there will be something.

I just added a baby monitor as our silly monitor went out today while I was showering.

I asked about a Bumbo because I knew someone who's giving one away. Mattie hates to lay back. She just wants us to hold her up. And I though tit might be nice for when I cud use my hands free. I'd probably put her in it on the table at a restaurant while I ate







. It would be directl yin front of mw though. Our chiro hates those jumpy things and told a friend of mine to burn hers. I never thought it was good. My brother got us an exersaucer thingy. We left it at my mom's and I don't allow her to put the girls in it till they are standing on furniture themsleves and then it has to be on the lowest level so they sit if they wanna. And no more than 15 minutes a day.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I hear you girls on the car issues. Our car could get repoed any day now. My dh made paymentt arrangements but we're so far behind that they said even if we get caught up they are not gonna guarantee that they won't repo it. And it's our only vehicle. We get WIC and it totally helps. I didn't really want dd to have cow's milk, but that's what we get so... The money issue was a big part of why Mattie was born in the hospital. We couldn't afford the birth kit for a homebirth. I also worried about my blood pressure and stuff. My dh pretty much refuses to ask for help. I understand why. I've asked his m om to borrow some money. My dh has no ID because of his brother and it has cost us a lot. I asked his brother to give us the money and he wouldn't and i asked his mom to borrow the money and she wouldn't help. My family helps out often. They give us financial help when possible, but they mostly feed us and bring us groceries and stuff like that. I have just learned that we can't do it by ourselves. Right now, we don't ahve much and others have more than enough. Someday, we will have more than enough and others will have not enough. I am a strong believer in what goes around, comes around and vice versa. Right now, we need help, my family and the other MIN families, someday and maybe even now, we'll help others.

SPeaking of selling things, somebody from my church gave me a bunch of Lacto-free formula that I don't use. I tried to sell it but was not successful. The money would help a lot. I let the Holday Helpers know so that maybe a mama with a low supply or something could use it. I better go it's getting late. Hugs to all the mamas. We gotta stick together.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

What's wrong with jumpers?

Seriously, I am obsessed with trampolines, DH loves trampolines, and DS loves to bounce. I desperately want to indulge that love when he is big enough by letting him hang in a doorway in an weird-looking diaper contraption that comes up to his armpits and incorporates a weight-lifter's type of belt. And then let him bounce until he throws up on the carpet.

I have found my line in the sand.

Unless it is known to cause hip dysplasia within seconds of the first use, I am not giving up the Jolly Jumper.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
What's wrong with jumpers?

Seriously, I am obsessed with trampolines, DH loves trampolines, and DS loves to bounce. I desperately want to indulge that love when he is big enough by letting him hang in a doorway in an weird-looking diaper contraption that comes up to his armpits and incorporates a weight-lifter's type of belt. And then let him bounce until he throws up on the carpet.

I have found my line in the sand.

Unless it is known to cause hip dysplasia within seconds of the first use, I am not giving up the Jolly Jumper.









LOL Maria! We all have our line







....I think they look fun but that was yet another battle a while back on LWAB...talking about giving the baby whiplash...I"m interested in Miss Juice's take on it!! My kid loves to bounce as well...

*Sandrine* - I hope your fellow Canadians help you out (Are the Americans allowed to help Canadians? It looked like it was separated out....)

*Tanya* -







I'm glad you feel better getting it out. I will never understand why homebirth isn't covered - it truly shows how disgusting the insurance industry is. (And I work in it - though not healthcare














Keep at it though - I was able to get 2000 out of my insurance for mine....what is your family id????


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
*Sandrine* - I hope your fellow Canadians help you out (Are the Americans allowed to help Canadians? It looked like it was separated out....)


Yes, my fellow canadians are helping. We got already 2 boxes from them. Make me want to cry because ti's perfect gifts for the girls.

It's seperated because of shipping is less expensive if send in the same country. It's also just easier to see who's where, i think.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Sigh. Yes. I asked for help this year. It was hard enough to do it anonymously, and it is even harder to admit among friends. This year has just been the worst financially for us. Some previous bad decisions, along with two major expenses this year (moving, midwife, other pregnancy/baby expenses) have put us in a very stressful place.

It does feel good to actually admit it. Like a weight is lifted. I haven't told my family. Of course, dh knows. I even looked into WIC to supplement our groceries, and we make just a little over the cutoff for our family size. Sucks to be in this place. It really does. Although I wouldn't trade it for the world, sometimes I feel bad for planning a homebirth. Could've had her in a hospital for $15. I'm still trying to get my insurance to reimburse us. I'm supposed to have coverage, but they initially denied the claim. I'm waiting on a new receipt from my midwife to come in the mail so I can try again. I know dh thinks about carrying the debt from the birth. I hate that it's a burden on him. I saved my insurance company THOUSANDS of dollars and they can't pay me the measly $2622 that I have coverage for?

Sandrine, our move last year depleted our savings (and increased our debt), so it would be a major catastrophe for us to have car trouble right now. I'm just hoping we make it through cold/flu season without major illnesses. We can't afford the copayments. That's why I haven't been back to my chiropractor, too. There's just no room in the budget.

Ok, enough sad talk before I cry. I need a shower before bed. Good night ladies!

I'm so glad i told you all. I was debating if i should answer cori's question about HH. I just hate feeling like i can't provide for the girls.

We also made bad desicions in the past. Buying a car on the line of credit is really not a good idea. Also credit cards debts. This past september, we did consolidate most our debts. I felt a weight off my shoulders and thought hey we could go x-mas for the girls but then the car repairs came afterwards. I also don't want to ask for help from my family because my mom helped us a few yrs back to reduce our credit card debt. We were at the same spot. Just a shame feeling really. Dh doesn't want to let his family know.







:

Change of topic;

DD2 is sick. She vomited twice this morning. I can't handle vomit. ewwww I just want to barf with her. That's wouldn't make me a good mama, heh?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Sandrine - both on the money front and on the vomit front. eeeewwwwwwwwww.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Johnny Jump-Up in use around here, despite the bad things about them. I observe Amara in it and she's having fun, about 5-15 min and she's out. Sol loves having her upright at her level.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Speaking of vomit - I had 'fun' night







:
Woke up at 2am to go to bathroom, feeling nothing and have not left the bathroom till 4:30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Worst night in a looooooooooong time. Labor was a piece of cake comparing this.
Thank god my kids slept rock hard through it all. DH freaking out I was pregnant but then some serious bad vomit and diarhea hit and we knew it must have been stomach bug or something I ate. Stupid me took bunch of supplements all at once before going to bed and I think that did it. took something i've never had before - some digestive enzymes ironicly and i have a feeling that was it. I think that except my milk in my breasts i've lost all possible fluids in my body







: ok TMI....sorry.
feeling like crap this morning. My lovely DH stood by me all night









Man I was so scared DS2 would wake up and wanted to nurse.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Pavlina. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Pavlina, that really sucks! Hope you feel better soon. Rest up today.

Anybody here with toddlers that are nursing? I am







: like this about it because Sol is beginning to really have ISSUES with the dang "TETA".

She was weaned when I got pregnant because my body couldn't do both. When Amara was born, I let her nurse to reduce sibling issues. It was okay, it was a morning/night thing. Lately it has gotten RIDICULOUS to the point where ALL SHE WANTS IS TETA from me when I am around, so I try to not be around, which is not the answer.
At night is when it's worst, and this is what I have tried:

a) saying "no"--screaming megafit tantrum in the middle of the night.

b) pretending to be asleep and not hear her--every 5 min, she tries again, until she gets teta. This took about 2 hrs of our night.

c) giving it to her whenever she asks--6 times one night, 4 times last night. On top of the 2 or 3 wakings from Amara, I'm going crazy.

I tried imagining her saying, "mami, I want to be close to you", everytime I hear "mami teta!" and that kind of works for a while (to adjust my attitude).

Dad thinks she's having a regression, and I should just indulge her and it will pass. It is really getting to me and making me resentful, which I tried to express to her in toddler-speak.

Any thoughts/ideas/BTDT?


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Just needed to mention: I grew up in a family where we would never have had Christmas gifts if it weren't for other giving inviduals. There were times when we were homeless and living in a campground and food was a luxury. The simplest gifts always made me and my eight younger brothers and sisters smile as well as I know it made my parents happy to see us happy. I think this why I am thrilled to be able to help other MDC familes. I remember all too well how the littlest gesture can go a long way to making someone feel as though life will get better!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

We've gone through a little of that. Tandem nursing is tough. Emma is my booby girl. From birth, she would stay on the boob for hours, just for fun. Mattie just gets on when she wants milk and wants a binky if she just wants to suck. I've ben trying lately to limit Emma with the day nursing. When she asks for it, I tell her boobby is for night-nights, is she reaady for beed. Sorry for tytpos I'm naking. That usually gets her away, If she's really serious, I just let hetr have it. Gotta go, more later.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Elsanne ~ BTDT!







to you, i totally know how you feel. As you all know Sebastian nursed also after DS2 was born and I knew it was a big mistake to let him nurse. So I stopped giving him before it has gotton to far. But about a month ago he was sick and was not recovering for while so I asked him if he wanted to nurse and he did and recovered fast. I also needed help with supply so I let him nurse about twice a day for few weeks and then it was starting to get to what you just wrote here. So about a week ago I cut it. He would NOt leave me nurse Ds2, he'd be always asking, and still is, several times a day. I am just trying to change subject and give him some food.

I'd recommend a homeopatic remedy that's made from breast milk. It's called Lac Maternum and it could solve your situation or at least help. I used it to wean Sebastian when I was PG. It helped A LOT. It helpes them to be more confident in your love towards them so they are not compensating it with nursing. Does it make sense? Kim from our DDC tried it when she was PG and her son apparently NEVER asked to nurse again. I am not sure how long she has been giving it to him but I think she said only few days.
I have it at home I could mail you some if you wanna try. I'll just put it in an envelope.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow, that sounds ideal, Pav! Please do send it along--I can get homeopathics down here but I've never seen that one.

I will pm you my address. Thanks hon!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I haven't had the tandem experience you are describing. When I let my ds nurse after dd1 was born, it was only a handful of times over a couple months. But, I do have experience setting limits with an older nursling. When ds was a little over 2, I decided to try night weaning. We had conversations during the day while nursing that soon we were going to only nurse when the sun was up and at night "nursies" were night night. There were a few nights when he woke and cried some, but by consistently reminding him the sun was not up yet it worked. He was probably ready to wean at night, so that made it easier. I also did not limit his access during the day while we transitioned to this new nighttime rule. There was one time when he was really sick that I let him nurse at night, but as soon as he was well we went right back to our normal. Have you tried the techniques for night weaning on Dr. Jay Gordon's site? Baby crying...I'll add the link later. Here it is.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Sigh. Yes. I asked for help this year. It was hard enough to do it anonymously, and it is even harder to admit among friends. This year has just been the worst financially for us.









I totally know what you mean Tanya. We're on the list this year too. It was SO hard. With dh being without a job since May, we are just really struggling. I know what you mean with saying it is hard to admit among friends. Man, it just bites.
I am praying that next year we will be able to be a helper family instead of a fin!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Kim from our DDC tried it when she was PG and her son apparently NEVER asked to nurse again. I am not sure how long she has been giving it to him but I think she said only few days.
I have it at home I could mail you some if you wanna try. I'll just put it in an envelope.

Yep, it worked wonders!!! However once his little sister was born, he decided he wanted to nurse again! I only let him nurse once a day and for 5 minutes. That's it. However, I may be getting some more lac maternum in the not so distant future!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I am here to ask you mamas to send us some positive vibes!! We have found the most beautiful house (we'll be moving soon), they will even take a dog, it's THE perfect location, THE house, it has EVERYTHING we wanted BUT somebody else has turned an application for it too. They have the exact same situation - dog, can't move in till January.....

PLEASE PARY for us so WE GET the house. We've been searching for months now and I'd be devastated if we lost it.

So I am staying positive!! POSITIVE THINKING is coming handy now!!

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Sending get the house vibes to you, pavlina
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

pv in your direction pav


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
*Tanya* -







I'm glad you feel better getting it out. I will never understand why homebirth isn't covered - it truly shows how disgusting the insurance industry is. (And I work in it - though not healthcare














Keep at it though - I was able to get 2000 out of my insurance for mine....what is your family id????

This is us. I've gotten some great help with my ds's and the baby's needs, and with one of our bills that was a lifesaver. I don't know what I'd have done otherwise.

ETA: Praying for you, Pav!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
This is us. I've gotten some great help with my ds's and the baby's needs, and with one of our bills that was a lifesaver. I don't know what I'd have done otherwise.

ETA: Praying for you, Pav!

What number are you? The link brings up the main page only.
Oh,, I just noticed you are family that has been helped already. That's GREAT!! I am glad you get the help you needed.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey girls, I have a motherhood XL nursing tank that I can't wear. Does anybody wanna trade me something for? I posted it on thte TP, but thought I'd ask here too. I hope that's okay.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Oops, thought that would work. We're family 19.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quick question - last night I clicked the link to email about wanting to help some families. What is the turnaround time for getting a response?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Quick question - last night I clicked the link to email about wanting to help some families. What is the turnaround time for getting a response?


I would say about 3 days or so. They are super busy with the HH and with their irl family.

forgot to say that it could be less.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Cori~ How the trick of the NCSS going?? Are you seeing a dif? even a small one?


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Tanya, I see that on the list you have been helped ... is there anything else that you need that wasn't gotten?

JessicaJoy, what are the things on your list that would be the most important for you to get on your list?

ETA: Sandrine, I know you're in Canada, but is it possible for US mamas to help out Canadians?

DH and I try to help others when we can and I wanted to give help where it is needed the most. I grew up in a family of 6 children and only had my dad's teaching salary to support us. We always had enough to get by, but it was definitly not a cozy life!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

DS has had a stuffy nose for over 2 weeks. It doesn't seem to bother him and nothing helps get rid of it (sucking it out with the bulb, breastmilk in the nose), then he had a fever yesterday that is gone now. He's also been drooling like crazy ... but he's been doing that for about a month now. Can I count all of this as teething? or should I worry about something worse?


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Eh, it could be teething, sounds like it to me. Or, he could just have a little cold. Amelia has had a runny nose for a couple weeks too. I know that when I thought Emma and Seth were both teething, they weren't. Seth got 2 teeth at 7 months and Emma didn't have any at 8 months. However, I've been told that is pretty late to not have teeth.
I would just watch him, and remember that just because no teeth come through yet doesn't mean that he's not teething. It can go on for months







I know, that is very relieving!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

Anyone else in our ddc on the list?









: we are. I wish we weren't, but we are. My dh has been out of work since May. It totally bites.







:


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

kim what number is your family? also, your knits are lovely!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

All right youguys on the HH List, you NEED TO STOP APOLOGIZING because it is a beautiful thing that you want to provide for your families and a beautiful thing to allow others to help. I just wanna give you a







and change those







: to


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Plus it might be me on that list next year....


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
kim what number is your family? also, your knits are lovely!

We're number 92. Thanks about my knits. I really love doing it. I need to post some more pictures. I've finished all my bags for this boutique this weekend. We were originally hoping that the money I brought in from selling the purses would pay for Christmas, but I think it will really need to be used to pay our bills. It just stinks you know?







But, at least we have eachother and we're all healthy. I just need to count my blessings


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

It sounds like teething to me. That's how Emma always. The Hyland's teething tablets work well for us. We'e also had some success witht those homeopathic drops.

I t hink our biggest needs are diaper covers, medium and large. We prefer BSWW, but it doesn't matter. Training pants would be very helpful. I need a wetbag for my diaper bag, I currently u se grocery sacks. A baby monitor. A pail liner. A convertible carseats or BRU GCs toward one. Ours is borrowed and will have to be given back soon. That's all I can think of for now. I'm in need of clothes. I don't have much non-maternity to wear. SOrry, i guess that doesn't narrow it down too much. diaper covers are the msot needed, I guess and maybe some AIOs.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
ETA: Sandrine, I know you're in Canada, but is it possible for US mamas to help out Canadians?

Yes, and vice versa, too. It's just split to make shipping easier for the GUIs. For gift cards, it doesn't really matter. I know that at least a few weeks ago, they were really lacking in helpers for Canadian families. (Hence my sig.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
All right youguys on the HH List, you NEED TO STOP APOLOGIZING because it is a beautiful thing that you want to provide for your families and a beautiful thing to allow others to help. I just wanna give you a







and change those







: to

















:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Tanya, I see that on the list you have been helped ... is there anything else that you need that wasn't gotten?

Ds's clothing needs have been more than taken care of. We had two helpers for his clothes. The baby was sent a fleece bunting, sweater and hat. Those were the only things we didn't have from dd1 to pass down since we were in a bit warmer climate then. The baby is wearing hand me downs that fit only because she's ginormous, thankfully, so she doesn't need any clothes. Dd1 got a pretty dress and a pair of shoes. I am most certainly not complaining, because we have been helped in a very beautiful way. Now all I have to do is get dd1 some large diapers, pants/shirts and a warm hat. Her jackets from last year **** fit (and likely will all winter). We also got a few puzzles, crayons and books for the kids for Christmas.

A helper paid our past due gas bill. Oh what a blessing that was! I cried when they emailed me the receipt. I felt uncomfortable putting our mortgage and car on there. Besides, I think we'll be caught up on that in Dec because our credit union lets everyone waive their Dec payment if they want to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
All right youguys on the HH List, you NEED TO STOP APOLOGIZING because it is a beautiful thing that you want to provide for your families and a beautiful thing to allow others to help. I just wanna give you a







and change those







: to









Thanks, elsanne. For me, it's so hard to not be all







: about it because this is the first time we've been in this situation. The first time we've ever asked for help. As bad as it is for us, there are so many other people in worse situations than we are in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I need a wetbag for my diaper bag, I currently u se grocery sacks. ... A pail liner.

I can make you a wetbag and pail liner. I have plenty of fabric, and it'll be cheap to ship (but will have to wait until next payday







). Can you PM me the measurements of your pail and any color preferences for your wetbag? I have lots of cute fabric stashed away and have been looking for a reason to sew.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
All right youguys on the HH List, you NEED TO STOP APOLOGIZING because it is a beautiful thing that you want to provide for your families and a beautiful thing to allow others to help. I just wanna give you a







and change those







: to

















:







:







:
I'm NAK, trying to catch up, and listening to *some songs* to get a feel for how to mix them, and I'm just





















:









If you don't know what I am talking about, PM me.
If you have any other thoughts, PM me as well


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
ETA: Sandrine, I know you're in Canada, but is it possible for US mamas to help out Canadians?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Yes, and vice versa, too. It's just split to make shipping easier for the GUIs. For gift cards, it doesn't really matter. I know that at least a few weeks ago, they were really lacking in helpers for Canadian families. (Hence my sig.)


What Mmaria said. But watch out for the gc's as the currency of the gc could make it difficult to use the gc in either country. that has happen before in the previous yrs. Some usa momma had bought for the cdn momma gc's and the cdn mommas couldn't even use them because th gc's were bought from the usa.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
All right youguys on the HH List, you NEED TO STOP APOLOGIZING because it is a beautiful thing that you want to provide for your families and a beautiful thing to allow others to help. I just wanna give you a







and change those







: to









thank you, Elsanne.







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Miss Jessica Juice, I can't pm you.







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Cori~ How the trick of the NCSS going?? Are you seeing a dif? even a small one?

I'm not sure, LOL. He just started rolling back to tummy so he's kind of in a sleeping flux right now - he keeps waking up to play in the middle of the night! I think the biggest issue3 is that I can't sleep through nursing - I have to get up and put him the football hold. So far, all attempts at nursing in bed have failed - I keep trying though. He will only go back to sleep nursing right now, then I burp him, which wakes him, then he falls back to sleep in my arms. I can try to put him down like she says but sometimes it can go on and on and on and frankly, I lose more sleep that way...I'm hoping for a good night tonight since he napped well and had his weekly poop explosion!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I would say about 3 days or so. They are super busy with the HH and with their irl family.

forgot to say that it could be less.

Thanks...I wasn't sure what to expect!

And add me to the "yeah that" chorus about the stop apologizing!! I'm looking forward to helping as much as I can...


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I can make you a wetbag and pail liner. I have plenty of fabric, and it'll be cheap to ship (but will have to wait until next payday







). Can you PM me the measurements of your pail and any color preferences for your wetbag? I have lots of cute fabric stashed away and have been looking for a reason to sew.

I'll pay for the shipping. Let me know when you done sewing and how much the shipping is and I will paypal you.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh and Joyofbirth ~ I have one medium BSWW that I don't use because I don't like them and also large training pants. I will add them to the pockets I said I'd send.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I'll pay for the shipping. Let me know when you done sewing and how much the shipping is and I will paypal you.































:

You rock. As soon as I get a PM from her, I will put it together. I have some Joann's gift card left from last Christmas (saving for drapery fabric!) and I will head over there and get some drawstring. It's the only thing I don't already have on hand. Then it's


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
I'll pay for the shipping. Let me know when you done sewing and how much the shipping is and I will paypal you.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 





















:
You rock. As soon as I get a PM from her, I will put it together. I have some Joann's gift card left from last Christmas (saving for drapery fabric!) and I will head over there and get some drawstring. It's the only thing I don't already have on hand. Then it's























I LOVE OUR DDC!!!!!

PM for you Tanya.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I LOVE OUR DDC!!!!!










:

Our DDC Rocks!!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I have some good news I've been wanting to share all day, but kept forgetting. Remember the whole credit issue thing...well, the manager hadn't called me back after two messages and I was dreading calling her today. I was sure she'd heard it all before, but I *really* never got any bill from the water company and just assumed I paid the final bill when we transferred service to the other house. And the employee *really* did say that it would not be on my credit report if paid w/in a month. So I was prepared to tell my whole story from the beginning, when she politely cut me off and said "you just wanted it removed from your credit report, right?" I told her "yes, I work hard to keep it clean." She said "it's already been submitted for deletion...check your report in 30-45 days." I was shocked that it was that simple. Whew!

On the bad news front, dd1 is sick. Like uke sick. She threw up just before lunch today, and just a couple hours ago. Yuk.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

: Our DDC does rock! Thanks you guys for all the love and encouragement I get here. It's awesome how willing you mamas are to help.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Sandrine-What is your family id number?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I was shocked that it was that simple. Whew!

On the bad news front, dd1 is sick. Like uke sick. She threw up just before lunch today, and just a couple hours ago. Yuk.

Whew!! What a relief!! How is dd1 doing?

I agree with everyone - our ddc rocks!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tanya I don't know if I thanked you for the jay gordon link--I tried it last night (this morning) and so far, so good. I mean, relatively speaking. We've been up since about an hour before sunrise (the sun being up is cue for nursing). The hardest part was during all the wah wah about it, Amara wakes & wants to nurse. That was hard but we did it.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello! I have an infant bath tub as well as an insert to put in it for newborns. DOes anyone know of anyone who needs it. I don't want anything for it and I will even pay for shipping. I just want it to go to someone who needs it. Not sure where else to post this and you girls are so resourceful


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

You're welcome, elsanne. I'm glad it's helpful for you. I like that he provides an option for balance that helps keep breastfeeding going and gives parents a little sanity. I should warn you that when we did night weaning with my ds, he still woke at night. He turned five last June and has only recently been sleeping through the night. Then my dd1 has been doing it for the last six months except for a couple nights a week, and she's only 2. I think a lot of that depends on personality.

Tricia, if no one here needs the bath stuff then maybe get with the Holiday Helpers and PM Stacy about offering a gently used item. The mom they want me to send the baby boy clothes to is pregnant, and I'm sure she's not the only one.

So far so good on the puking with dd1 this morning. She's kept down crackers and water. I also pumped some milk last night after she went to bed. I got four ounces, and dh said "I've been feeling sick lately, too...can I have some?" No joke. He thinks it's a vitamin or something. So he had an ounce Was that TMI?







Dd1 drank her 3 ounces this morning.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

So far so good on the puking with dd1 this morning. She's kept down crackers and water. I also pumped some milk last night after she went to bed. I got four ounces, and dh said "I've been feeling sick lately, too...can I have some?" No joke. He thinks it's a vitamin or something. So he had an ounce Was that TMI?







Dd1 drank her 3 ounces this morning.

That's great, I love how powerful breastmilk is. Great for anyone, even DHs








When DS1 was sick for weeks I really got sick of it and offered him some, 2 days later he was totally recovered. I wish he could breastfeed without the mental "side efects" IYKWIM.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
You're welcome, elsanne. I'm glad it's helpful for you. I like that he provides an option for balance that helps keep breastfeeding going and gives parents a little sanity. I should warn you that when we did night weaning with my ds, he still woke at night. He turned five last June and has only recently been sleeping through the night. Then my dd1 has been doing it for the last six months except for a couple nights a week, and she's only 2. I think a lot of that depends on personality.

So far so good on the puking with dd1 this morning. She's kept down crackers and water. I also pumped some milk last night after she went to bed. I got four ounces, and dh said "I've been feeling sick lately, too...can I have some?" No joke. He thinks it's a vitamin or something. So he had an ounce Was that TMI?







Dd1 drank her 3 ounces this morning.

We did night weaning like that too! I love Dr. Gordon!!







: Ds still doesn't sleep all night, but dh and I made a deal, he takes care of ds in the night and I take care of dd. It works great!









Poor baby girl being sick. Ds was sick this last week too, it is terrible! I think it is hilarious that your dh thinks it's a vitamin! That is awesome that he sees the benefits would help him too. My dh...well, there is NO way!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I think it is hilarious that your dh thinks it's a vitamin! That is awesome that he sees the benefits would help him too. My dh...well, there is NO way!









He wasn't always so eager. When dd1 was a babe, he got pink eye. I kept telling him to put it in his eye and he refused. I got it, too, put it in my eye and he used similisan. Mine healed faster and he ended up at the doctor.







Then not long after, he got an ear infection that started after the dr. office was closed, of course. I kept offering the milk, and he kept declining. I woke up at 3am to him moving around in the house and he was in pain. He said "I'll think I'll try some of that milk now." We put it in his ear and went back to bed. In the morning, he was a changed man







He told me it worked and took away a lot of the pain, and "no offense, but I'm still going to the doctor."







I wish he'd rely less on big pharma, but at least he's willing to compliment his medical care alternatively.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

My DH won't go near my breastmilk! He knows it's best for DS, but he won't touch the stuff himself. I drank some when I was feeling crummy a couple weeks ago ... it's really tasty!

I completetly agree that our DDC rocks!

Anyone heard from mama tigress lately? She was around a lot and then suddenly disappeared.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Sandrine-What is your family id number?

I'm on the cdn list #6, if i remember right. i think i have enough clothes for the oldests girls.

I just want to say again that this DDC rocks!!! i can't beleive that we are a group of women that never met but are totally there for each other and love each other for what we are. I hope that one day, i get to meet everyone.

I'm planning for my future to go everywhere where i have online friends and meet them all.







:

Dd1 is at home today as there were no bus today. The roads were frozen. There was ice everywhere but now it's all wet. She loved being at home and she got to see my mom. We went there for lunch.

Now all 3 girls are napping.









Talking about the healing power of bm. DD1 had a eye infection/pink eye and we got antibiotics for her but then dd3 got the same red eyes as dd1. I just put in bm and her eyes got better. Dh was sceptical as he wanted to bring dd3 to er or the clinic. I'm like no, bm will do the trick.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I couldn't let this happen, we were pushed back to page 2!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I couldn't let this happen, we were pushed back to page 2!









Yeah, it's rather quite today isn't? Where is everyone?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm still here.

My oldest girls are awake and dd2 is getting on dd1 nerves.







And i'm ignoring them.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm popping in again. My dd's are sleeping, and ds is playing in his room and I'm about to actually get to eat lunch at 2pm! I think your idea to meet up someday is fantastic, Sandrine. I have a beautiful girls only weekend in my head.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Tanya~ Do we bring the kids or no?? I vote for no kids.







:


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm popping in too. Girl weekends are so fun. I have a college group of friends who get together about once a year for a weekend full of girl stuff.

Tanya - I ate lunch about 2PM too! I consider myself lucky when I get BOTH breakfast and lunch! (Today, I'm lucky!)

Here's a funny story to get some talk going:

My 3 1/2-year-old next door neighbor has a digital camera that he got from a garage sale for $1 (he's very proud of his purchase). Well, one morning after he'd woken up, he said to his mom, "this morning when I woke up, my *insert preferred name of male organ here* was big, so I took a picture. Sure enough, she looked on the camera and there was a picture of his whatnot! She immediately deleted it!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Sandrine, we cross posted. If I brought DS, it wouldn't be a "girly" weekend!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

But i have 3 girls, so if i brought them it would still be a "girly" wkend.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

No kids! They stay with dp or grandma. I repeat....grown ups only!








I want to be irresponsible for the weekend retreat in my head.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 

My 3 1/2-year-old next door neighbor has a digital camera that he got from a garage sale for $1 (he's very proud of his purchase). Well, one morning after he'd woken up, he said to his mom, "this morning when I woke up, my *insert preferred name of male organ here* was big, so I took a picture. Sure enough, she looked on the camera and there was a picture of his whatnot! She immediately deleted it!

















and







: just aren't enough to show how hard I laughed. Maybe







comes close.

I took this video on my camera today (it does short recordings) of dd singing. Too cute, if I say so myself!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
No kids! They stay with dp or grandma. I repeat....grown ups only!








I want to be irresponsible for the weekend retreat in my head.

WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!

ok, so when do we all want to do it?? How about in 2-3yrs from now??


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!

ok, so when do we all want to do it?? How about in 2-3yrs from now??

Oh, it sounds so lovely. We don't homeschool, so in 2-3 years I'll have two in school. We'll have to plan a summertime vacation. Of course, anything can change in 2-3 years for some of us, so if you have another nursling then or if yours is like my ds was and STILL nursing...come anyway!!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Tanya - I ate lunch about 2PM too! I consider myself lucky when I get BOTH breakfast and lunch! (Today, I'm lucky!)









: I just had a cookie, at 4:30








Does that count?

Quote:

Here's a funny story to get some talk going:

My 3 1/2-year-old next door neighbor has a digital camera that he got from a garage sale for $1 (he's very proud of his purchase). Well, one morning after he'd woken up, he said to his mom, "this morning when I woke up, my *insert preferred name of male organ here* was big, so I took a picture. Sure enough, she looked on the camera and there was a picture of his whatnot! She immediately deleted it!








"whatnot"









You ladies are having too much fun. Some of us are working, you know!!

So where shall we go? Somewhere rustic and campy, or somewhere indulgent and spa-like?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

How about both. Aren't there spas in the wilderness somewhere? Surely they exist? Wouldn't it be great to go for a nice hike to follow up with a massage? Picturing this ladies retreat is going to get me through the winter. I was checking the weather here and there and the bottom is about to drop out here. We have had weird warm weather and it's supposed to drop 30-40 degrees overnight. Brrrr. Of course, I say that like a total whip when plenty of you have already seen snow and ice.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







and







: just aren't enough to show how hard I laughed. Maybe







comes close.

I took this video on my camera today (it does short recordings) of dd singing. Too cute, if I say so myself!






WHAT A CUTIE!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
My 3 1/2-year-old next door neighbor has a digital camera that he got from a garage sale for $1 (he's very proud of his purchase). Well, one morning after he'd woken up, he said to his mom, "this morning when I woke up, my *insert preferred name of male organ here* was big, so I took a picture. Sure enough, she looked on the camera and there was a picture of his whatnot! She immediately deleted it!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh, and we did not get the house







The other family offered $200 a month more and paid 6 months up front!!!
We offered pathetic $300 for December









Well life goes on. I guess we wern't ment to have it.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

:sad Oh, Pav, I'm so sorry. I'm sure there's a great house for you. You'll find it soon.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Tanya: she's totally adorable.


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello July mommies, can I join your group? I just found MDC a few months ago and don't post much, but I had my ds in July and this looks like a fun group. Anyway, a brief intro: DS is my first and he was born on July 30 of this year and was a week overdue. He weighed 8.5 lbs and now weighs around 15, we think. I teach school and took the first 5 weeks off and now my dh (who had more sick leave built up) will be staying home until March. I bf and am loving it even though it makes me a tired mama! So that's a little bit about me. Looking forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Pavlina ~ I am so sorry that the house did not work out for you. There is a house that is even more perfect just waiting for you to find it.

Amy ~ Thanks, ITA, but then I'm biased.







:

Beth ~







The more the merrier! Congratulations on becoming a mother! Babies are a lot of work. We're all







and even some are







around here. Girls, I came so close to putting on a pot of coffee this morning. It's leftover from my mom's visit, and the sole reason I have a coffee maker. She bought it a couple years ago when she came to visit.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
"this morning when I woke up, my *insert preferred name of male organ here* was big, so I took a picture. Sure enough, she looked on the camera and there was a picture of his whatnot! She immediately deleted it!

















!!!!!

Hilarious.

Ummmm cannot remember due to crying infant.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Beth, Welcome to MDC and our July group. If there's ever an inside joke you don't get, just ask and we'll fill you in.

Tanya, thanks for sharing your fantabulously cute DD singing. So sweet.

Pavlina, That stinks about your house. When DH and I were looking at houses we put in a bid on a house that we thought was perfect for us, but it needed a little work. Well, that fell through and we ended up in a more perfect house that didn't need any work and was a comparable price to the first house. Good luck with your house search, it can be a not fun process!

Jessica Juice, Of course the cookie counts for lunch ... there's lots of nutrition in that like eggs, flour, chocolate (there have been studies that show chocolate is good for you ... probably not in the quantity I want to eat it in, but that's another story!).

As for the girly weekend, even if it isn't at a spa, I can still do massage (I'm a massage therapist, after all ... even though I haven't done any massage since before DS was born! I need to start practicing again.).

My ergo just came in the mail ... it's fantastic. DS is asleep in it right now.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Beth~ Welcome.

Pavlina~ Sorry you didn't get the house. I agree with the others that you will find the house for you real soon.

Tanya~ i wasn't able to see your dd singing. I'll try to open it later if i can.

About the coffee, it's the same here. I have coffee in the freezer only for the visitors. right now it's only been my fil and mil who has drank some. I have one coffee maker that brews only one cup at the time and then my mom lent me her older coffee maker. It works fine for the visits that i get.

Laura~ oh cool!! I need a massage right now. My lower back and hip are just really hurting me. To the point that i can get up. It's hard to lift dd3 and even the others dds.

As for our future retreat. Anywhere is fine with me. Pampering sounds good!!! We need to find a place that is between Elsanne and me.







As we are, i think, the ones who are the fardest(sp).


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Laura~ for your Ergo, did you buy the infant insert too??


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Sandrine - I got the infant insert too, but DS is too big for it. It will be for future babes. It's my Christmas gift from my ILs. If you can make it down to the Southern US, I'd gladly give your aching back a massage.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I would just like to let Beth know that the secret password for our club is:

penis.

Don't tell anyone I told you.

And the secret handshake is, well, hard to describe but imagine the secret password and you might get an idea.








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

so mamas. what's your favorite winter/holiday/solstice/xmas music? I just discovered the james taylor xmas and it's nice.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
My 3 1/2-year-old next door neighbor has a digital camera that he got from a garage sale for $1 (he's very proud of his purchase). Well, one morning after he'd woken up, he said to his mom, "this morning when I woke up, my *insert preferred name of male organ here* was big, so I took a picture. Sure enough, she looked on the camera and there was a picture of his whatnot! She immediately deleted it!









I think it would be safe to use the word penis there.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
:






That was WAY too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Oh, and we did not get the house







The other family offered $200 a month more and paid 6 months up front!!!
We offered pathetic $300 for December









Well life goes on. I guess we wern't ment to have it.

I'm sorry Pav







I just know something better will come along. As my pal Joshua Kadison sings: Things do have a way of working out somehow, they always do.... Fingers crossed you find something better soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homefrontgirl* 
Hello July mommies, can I join your group?

Welcome Beth! Jump right in - don't be shy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I would just like to let Beth know that the secret password for our club is:

penis.

Don't tell anyone I told you.

And the secret handshake is, well, hard to describe but imagine the secret password and you might get an idea.








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:









:









Ah yes, the secret, um, handshake...














:nana:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
so mamas. what's your favorite winter/holiday/solstice/xmas music? I just discovered the james taylor xmas and it's nice.

I love that CD!! There is a tribute to James Taylor tonight on PBS!!

This one is a little embarrassing...but I LOVE Kenny and Dolly's Christmas CD. We used to have the record when we were kids so it just brings back fun memories of decorating the tree. I torture dh with it!!

My other favorite though is Jimmy Buffett...I love listen to "Ho Ho Ho and a Bottle of Rum...Santa's run off to the Car-i-be-yon" (to sorta rhyme with rum)


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

oh, I heart dolly. Is it actually called Kenny and Dolly's Christmas? I'm gonna go do a search...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

It is called Once Upon a Christmas. You can listen to some of the songs on Amazon. I'm not even religious and I still love them







(most songs are not religious though - i think just one on the CD - the album was a little different)

http://www.amazon.com/Once-Upon-Chri...e=UTF8&s=music


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

elsanne but so


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Just quick hi and good night also. Wanted to share this before I go to bed.








http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061128


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Just quick hi and good night also. Wanted to share this before I go to bed.








http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061128

Ooh you've trained him well!







And, um, you're house is waaayyyy too clean - I'd be too embarrassed to show a video of my house!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I would just like to let Beth know that the secret password for our club is:

penis.

Don't tell anyone I told you.

And the secret handshake is, well, hard to describe but imagine the secret password and you might get an idea.








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Just quick hi and good night also. Wanted to share this before I go to bed.








http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20061128

Can he come and teach the girls that they don't have to be afraid of the vacuum??? The girls are afraid of it, so we don't pass the vacuum when they are there in the same floor. We plan it that they are either downstairs while we do the main floor or they are on the main floor while we do the basement.







: Dh and I call it the monster when it's time to figure out when to do it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Ooh you've trained him well!







And, um, you're house is waaayyyy too clean - I'd be too embarrassed to show a video of my house!

















:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I also pumped some milk last night after she went to bed. I got four ounces, and dh said "I've been feeling sick lately, too...can I have some?" No joke. He thinks it's a vitamin or something. So he had an ounce Was that TMI?







Dd1 drank her 3 ounces this morning.









DH has tried mine -- he used to do all the suck-starting for the SNS when we were having nursing issues. He said it tastes waaaay better than the Nutramigen.

We have actually both wondered if he would be able to get any from the tap, but haven't tried it yet.

Sort of along the same topic, I am feeling like it's been way too long since I cracked the good book. DS is not sleeping well, we're exhausted, I've been dealing with all the birth stuff, yech. I am looking forward to visiting family over the holidays. We're planning to attend Midnight Mass.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Yeah, it's rather quite today isn't? Where is everyone?









Recovering from a scary low blood sugar this morning.







(Same level for which DH called the paramedics around this time last year. This time I was more or less conscious so he spoon-fed me honey.) He took the morning off because I couldn't move my legs for a while and therefore was not a great person to be caring for DS. Bleh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I think your idea to meet up someday is fantastic, Sandrine.









: I do that with my ex-housemates from university -- a fall/winter cottage weekend with partners and kids, and a spring weekend (sometimes city, sometimes canoeing) that was formerly just women but I expect will include the two nurslings next year.

I thought we had already decided on a future party at my place with Juice, Joy and Sandrine.







Seriously, I love the idea of a meetup someday.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
My 3 1/2-year-old next door neighbor has a digital camera that he got from a garage sale for $1 (he's very proud of his purchase). Well, one morning after he'd woken up, he said to his mom, "this morning when I woke up, my *insert preferred name of male organ here* was big, so I took a picture. Sure enough, she looked on the camera and there was a picture of his whatnot! She immediately deleted it!

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
Oh, and we did not get the house







The other family offered $200 a month more and paid 6 months up front!!!
We offered pathetic $300 for December









Well life goes on. I guess we wern't ment to have it.









and :guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homefrontgirl* 
Hello July mommies, can I join your group?









Beth!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Laura~ for your Ergo, did you buy the infant insert too??

Sandrine, I have one and am willing to lend it if you'd like. We stopped using the insert a few months ago.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
so mamas. what's your favorite winter/holiday/solstice/xmas music? I just discovered the james taylor xmas and it's nice.

Mmmmm. I







carols and winter music. I was born just a few days before Christmas and I like to think that the warm peaceful feeling I get from carols might be partly due to the fact that I heard lots of them just before I made my entrance.

I love Sarah McLachlan's new album -- I have always had a thing for Song For A Winter's Night. It was the first song on my "peaceful" playlist for labour. I love anything with good chorals, fun songs, and, um, Boney M.







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
And the secret handshake is, well, hard to describe but imagine the secret password and you might get an idea.









:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Ah yes, the secret, um, handshake...














:nana:

THIS had me rollin'...


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
As for our future retreat. Anywhere is fine with me. Pampering sounds good!!! We need to find a place that is between Elsanne and me.







As we are, i think, the ones who are the fardest(sp).

I think sunshinestarr and sarenka might beg to differ, but yeah, it would be interesting to draw a line between your location and Elsanne's and see where the midpoint is.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Sandrine - I got the infant insert too, but DS is too big for it. It will be for future babes. It's my Christmas gift from my ILs. If you can make it down to the Southern US, I'd gladly give your aching back a massage.

That's great that you got it for a x-mas present. I did ask dh about it when we were in a cd store but he said we had enough slings. I only have 2, one is a ring sling and the other is a MT.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
so mamas. what's your favorite winter/holiday/solstice/xmas music? I just discovered the james taylor xmas and it's nice.

We listen to french x-mas music here. I love the x-mas cd from Jean-Guy Labelle & Robert Paquette, called Un cadeau de Noel. We listen also to Johanne Blouin, called Chante Noel.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I think sunshinestarr and sarenka might beg to differ, but yeah, it would be interesting to draw a line between your location and Elsanne's and see where the midpoint is.









Where do they live again??


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Sort of along the same topic, I am feeling like it's been way too long since I cracked the good book. DS is not sleeping well, we're exhausted, I've been dealing with all the birth stuff, yech. I am looking forward to visiting family over the holidays. We're planning to attend Midnight Mass.

Recovering from a scary low blood sugar this morning.







(Same level for which DH called the paramedics around this time last year. This time I was more or less conscious so he spoon-fed me honey.) He took the morning off because I couldn't move my legs for a while and therefore was not a great person to be caring for DS. Bleh.

i hope you feel better. It must be hard at times to have low blood levels.

Quote:









: I do that with my ex-housemates from university -- a fall/winter cottage weekend with partners and kids, and a spring weekend (sometimes city, sometimes canoeing) that was formerly just women but I expect will include the two nurslings next year.

I thought we had already decided on a future party at my place with Juice, Joy and Sandrine.







Seriously, I love the idea of a meetup someday.








We can still do that next yr but i think for the whole group to meet we need more time to organize.

Quote:

Sandrine, I have one and am willing to lend it if you'd like. We stopped using the insert a few months ago.
You mean the insert?? dd3 is like 17lbs, i don't think she would still fit. And i don't have an ergo.







My MT is doing the trick pretty good right now. I learn to put dd3 on my back and then i can cook.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
:.

We have actually both wondered if he would be able to get any from the tap, but haven't tried it yet.

Recovering from a scary low blood sugar this morning.







(Same level for which DH called the paramedics around this time last year. This time I was more or less conscious so he spoon-fed me honey.) He took the morning off because I couldn't move my legs for a while and therefore was not a great person to be caring for DS. Bleh.

:

Er, um, er, uh, yes it is possible (know this from last time, no Bible studies going on here at the moment.)

Major, major







and :guhs!! Thank goodness dh was there! Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Where do they live again??

I might be wrong but I believe Sarenka is in Poland and SunshineStarr is in Israel.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

<-------------- Ooh only 59 more to go! I might forgo the multiple replies in one post for a while and reply individually!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I might be wrong but I believe Sarenka is in Poland and SunshineStarr is in Israel.

OHHHHHH!!!!!!!! I'm sorry i forgot you two. I didn't mean it. And yeah it's true you are farther than me and Elsanne.

(I need the smilie that hit their forehead)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
<-------------- Ooh only 59 more to go! I might forgo the multiple replies in one post for a while and reply individually!









Come'on you can do it!!! Post and post again.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
OHHHHHH!!!!!!!! I'm sorry i forgot you two. I didn't mean it. And yeah it's true you are farther than me and Elsanne.

(I need the smilie that hit their forehead)

l

Here it is for you:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 

Come'on you can do it!!! Post and post again.









OK, since you insist....

Yikes, I just realized it is almost 10pm!! I'm usually asleep by now. Night night!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Where do they live again??

Okay, so let's find the midpoint of all these places! And shoot, if it's an island out in the Pacific, so be it.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi everyone! Sorry I am not always around and not able to be the most supportive and present person on here. I really love you all a lot though and appreciate all the hugs you have given me through all the craziness in my life. To say thanks I'd like to send anyone who wants one a cd of my music. There is some "naughty" language, nothing really hateful or violent though, so if that stuff offends you you might want to listen without the kiddos first and decide if you think it is okay for them. I have a lot of crunchy kids that come to my shows. PM me if you want one.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
(I need the smilie that hit their forehead)

This one?









Sorry, I thought you were looking for an Ergo insert. (I didn't totally get it since I would imagine that your dd3 would be too big for it, but I thought I would offer.) I see now that you were just making conversation.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
d appreciate all the hugs you have given me through all the craziness in my life. To say thanks I'd like to send anyone who wants one a cd of my music. PM me if you want one.









HOly moly girl, are you ready to go to the post office? Me first! Step aside, ladies! *elbows jessicajuice*


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Ooh you've trained him well!







And, um, you're house is waaayyyy too clean - I'd be too embarrassed to show a video of my house!

















:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
We have actually both wondered if he would be able to get any from the tap, but haven't tried it yet.


Um. Yeah, it's possible. And fun, too. Talk about oxytocin release!
Tell dd that unless she goes to sleep her mommy and daddy will miss out on Bible Study. Beth, in case you are







at the Bible study references, you'll have to ask Elsanne.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I think sunshinestarr and sarenka might beg to differ, but yeah, it would be interesting to draw a line between your location and Elsanne's and see where the midpoint is.









It's Arkansas!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
... but he said we had enough slings. I only have 2, one is a ring sling and the other is a MT.

Ahem. You can never have enough slings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
HOly moly girl, are you ready to go to the post office? Me first! Step aside, ladies! *elbows jessicajuice*

Psst. Can I cut in line with you?

And Pav? When he's done can he come clean my house? And for those with messy houses....you can't see my messy house because I stayed focused on dd's head.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
: We're planning to attend Midnight Mass.

Recovering from a scary low blood sugar this morning.







(Same level for which DH called the paramedics around this time last year. This time I was more or less conscious so he spoon-fed me honey.) He took the morning off because I couldn't move my legs for a while and therefore was not a great person to be caring for DS. Bleh.

:


I hope you are feeling better. We are attending Midnight Mass this year too. It's the first time we are going since the kids were born (8 years). My oldest has been chosen to be the one to carry baby Jesus and put him in the Manger. She is very excited. My birthday is near Christmas too!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Maria I also wanted to send along some thoughts about your low blood sugar recovery. That must have been very un-fun.

"cracked the good book"


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
OK, since you insist....

Yikes, I just realized it is almost 10pm!! I'm usually asleep by now. Night night!

Me too. I'm still up working. Logan has been really rough this week. He's tired but not napping well. This means I don't get much done during the day and need to work at night to make it up. Now, tell me to get off MDC and get my butt back to work! Fifteen more minutes and then I have to get to bed. The girls are up early for school.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I would just like to let Beth know that the secret password for our club is:

penis.

Don't tell anyone I told you.

And the secret handshake is, well, hard to describe but imagine the secret password and you might get an idea.








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

Oh my gosh, you all are cracking me up!!!

Welcome Beth!









Pav, so sorry about the house. I hope something better comes soon (VERY SOON) for you guys.









Retreat?? Oh man, I'll go anywhere, count me in!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
so mamas. what's your favorite winter/holiday/solstice/xmas music? I just discovered the james taylor xmas and it's nice.

Ooh, I LOVE James Taylor!!!!









I like anything that isn't poppy. For example, the radio station here plays Christmas music and I don't like most of it!







I love Kenny G Christmas and Harry Connick Jr. (he is so yummy). I have one CD that I got from Target a few years ago with some Sarah McLaughlin on it, ooh, I love that.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee
How do you live without this stuff, Tanya??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
This one is a little embarrassing...but I LOVE Kenny and Dolly's Christmas CD. We used to have the record when we were kids so it just brings back fun memories of decorating the tree. I torture dh with it!!

My other favorite though is Jimmy Buffett...I love listen to "Ho Ho Ho and a Bottle of Rum...Santa's run off to the Car-i-be-yon" (to sorta rhyme with rum)









That's not embarassing. I have a Tony Bennet Christmas album I love. Not that there's anything wrong with Tony Bennet, but it's just not an album I thought I'd own if you know what I mean.

The Barenaked Ladies have a great holiday album.







BNL.
And I didn't know Jimmy Buffett had a Christmas album - now I know what to get my mom! She's a major Buffett fan. Though you should have seen the look on her face when I told her the guy in Margaritaville was looking for a "shaker of salt" not a "jigger of songs".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Okay, so let's find the midpoint of all these places! And shoot, if it's an island out in the Pacific, so be it.

I'm surprised ~pi hasn't already triangulated it








And soapdiva could make us a spreadsheet using all the data points








I love you guys.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
We're planning to attend Midnight Mass.

Literally or figuratively?

Quote:

Recovering from a scary low blood sugar this morning.







(Same level for which DH called the paramedics around this time last year. This time I was more or less conscious so he spoon-fed me honey.) He took the morning off because I couldn't move my legs for a while and therefore was not a great person to be caring for DS. Bleh.








I'm glad you're feeling better. That sounds really rough, and scary.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
Me too. I'm still up working. Logan has been really rough this week. He's tired but not napping well. This means I don't get much done during the day and need to work at night to make it up. Now, tell me to get off MDC and get my butt back to work! Fifteen more minutes and then I have to get to bed. The girls are up early for school.

Ethan is on a nap strike as well. Ugh, it makes things hard. I swear I need another 6 hours in each day just to catch up. But I still get up half an hour early, so I can sit here in my living room, which is lit by the Christmas tree, and drink my coffee and check in with all of you. It's a good way to start the day







:

And now, back to the real world.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Literally or figuratively?

Well, both. Although when I wrote that paragraph, I was referring to the figurative sense.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Good morning!!!

Can i brag?? DD1 slept thru the night in her own bed!!!! And dd2 slept until about 4am before she came and join me in my bedroom.

Can i vent now?? dd3 didn't have a good night sleep. She was the one waking up every few hrs for either her soother or for nursing. I nurse her 2x before 6am and usually it's only once. DOn't know what' her problem last night.

Oh well, it's part of life, being waking up by your children no matter what age they are.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Can he come and teach the girls that they don't have to be afraid of the vacuum??? The girls are afraid of it,

Last year, R was 1.5 and wanted to always help with the vacuum, so we bought him a little dirt devil. This year, he's afraid. What can I say... I'm relieved. I can run it around him but he has to be up on the couch for safety.







Just where we like him.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Sort of along the same topic, I am feeling like it's been way too long since I cracked the good book.









: I thought you said "a good book" and I was all set to make some recommendations,but, uh, I'll leave that to you. I know nothing about the julyddc version of the good book, if my cranky spouse is any indication.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writermommy* 
Me too. I'm still up working. Logan has been really rough this week. He's tired but not napping well.









K is taking mostly reaaallly short naps and wakes up unrested and high-maintenance until his next nap, repeat repeat.







:

Also, someone please help me with ideas- he is just like my 2nd baby: absolutely cannot nurse when we're out of the house. he is SO distracted, but will be fussy and fidgety because he's hungry/tired. He naps too frequently to start staying home for "naptime," so what to do? I'm not actually going to do it, but I find myself wishing I could give him solids so he could get a belly full when we're out. I guess I could try breastmilk in a sippy or something.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee
How do you live without this stuff, Tanya??

That's not embarassing. I have a Tony Bennet Christmas album I love. Not that there's anything wrong with Tony Bennet, but it's just not an album I thought I'd own if you know what I mean.










my









Also, my embarrassing admission: I love Barbra Streisand

Thanks everyone for the music recommendations - great ideas!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee
How do you live without this stuff, Tanya??

The Barenaked Ladies have a great holiday album.







BNL.
And I didn't know Jimmy Buffett had a Christmas album - now I know what to get my mom! She's a major Buffett fan. Though you should have seen the look on her face when I told her the guy in Margaritaville was looking for a "shaker of salt" not a "jigger of songs".

I'm surprised ~pi hasn't already triangulated it








And soapdiva could make us a spreadsheet using all the data points








I love you guys.
.


















I forgot about the BNL album - have that one too - very good!

LOL about your Mom's lyrics! My mom is a huge parrothead as well...

Another not napping well here either...He did well for a while, now not good at all. And you already know the night stuff. Last night dh took him (after he was up an hour trying to play) to the recliner and he promptly slept 3 straight hours with dh!! This tells me that either he is waking so frequently because he smells me or that my movement when sleeping is waking him up??? I'm making dh set up the sidecar crib this weekend. I don't want to give up co-sleeping and I don't mind nursing a few times during the night...but every 45 min to 1 hour just ain't cutting it...I thought we were seeing some improvements with the no-cry stuff by I don't think so anymore. I'm seriously considering emailing her and seeing if she has ideas...I could type a mile-long post of what we've been doing the last 4 weeks but I don't want to make you all fall asleep at the keyboard...









Sandrine - glad dd1 and dd2 had such good nights! opefully you'll get a better night with dd3 tonight!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee

The Barenaked Ladies have a great holiday album.







BNL.

I told her the guy in Margaritaville was looking for a "shaker of salt" not a "jigger of songs".

I'm surprised ~pi hasn't already triangulated it








And soapdiva could make us a spreadsheet using all the data points








I love you guys.

drink my coffee and check in with all of you. It's a good way to start the day







:

And now, back to the real world.









about jigger of songs, and triangulation, and spreadsheets (spread what?). I too looove to start the day with coffee and mdc.

I would really love a copy of BNL's holiday music! I really







BNL.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

you ladies crack me up!!!

embarrassing admission: my holiday fav is actually the carpenters







it just brings back memories of riding from christmas eve mass to holiday dinner and seeing all the lights along the way. ah memories! love BNL too, haven't heard their xmas album.

kimya-woohoo!

retreat: i'm in







-tanya, arkansas-ha!

and i also









midnight mass and the good book-i sometimes can't tell who's being literal either but i







at pi cuz that time i definitely thought you were being literal... i hear ya amy!

pi-that's very scary-so glad dh was there!

welcome beth! it's a crazy, supportive group-jump right in!

ok, crying babe-kel

ps real quick , i also read first thing in the am and then again whenever i have a chance to pop in-these are the best mornings-when you guys have been really chatty and there's 2 whole pages to catch up with-i can never reply to everyone but it's so fun to see all the action in the group and hear from everyone.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I would really love a copy of BNL's holiday music! I really







BNL.

I'll slip one in your holiday package


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee
How do you live without this stuff, Tanya??

I'm not sure. I think it's a subconscious effort to be the opposite of my mom. She's a coffee fanatic.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Oh well, it's part of life, being waking up by your children no matter what age they are.

So true. And even when you get a night where they all are sleeping through then it's bound to attract a thunderstorm so you get them all in your bed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
Also, someone please help me with ideas- he is just like my 2nd baby: absolutely cannot nurse when we're out of the house. he is SO distracted, but will be fussy and fidgety because he's hungry/tired. He naps too frequently to start staying home for "naptime," so what to do? I'm not actually going to do it, but I find myself wishing I could give him solids so he could get a belly full when we're out. I guess I could try breastmilk in a sippy or something.

The sippy cup might work. At least he won't be hungry. You might try tanking him up in the car before you go inside. This only works if you are not like me. I only have enough time to get somewhere on time, and that's not a guarantee either.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

: I figured out how to do the multiple quote thing!!!! Sometimes I am amazed by myself









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I would really love a copy of BNL's holiday music! I really







BNL.









: I think I'll have to tell my mil that would be a good stocking stuffer for me!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Can i vent now?? dd3 didn't have a good night sleep. She was the one waking up every few hrs for either her soother or for nursing. I nurse her 2x before 6am and usually it's only once. DOn't know what' her problem last night.

Oh well, it's part of life, being waking up by your children no matter what age they are.

Isn't that the truth?? My ds will sleep sometimes, but he is usually up a few times a night. dd doesn't like to go to sleep before midnight *yawn* and ds is up around 3. This morning he needed his diaper changed, then wanted "milkers". He hasn't nursed in the middle of the night in over a year. I pray this isn't going to be an all the time thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 







: I thought you said "a good book" and I was all set to make some recommendations,but, uh, I'll leave that to you. I know nothing about the julyddc version of the good book, if my cranky spouse is any indication.

Also, my embarrassing admission: I love Barbra Streisand

Your spouse and mine can talk about it to eachother. Mine is just SO neglected. I have such a hard time going from Mommy all day to being not only a wife, but a woman. It is so hard!







literally 







:

Oh, and I love Babs too. My Dad has a crush on her, so I grew up listening to her









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
you ladies crack me up!!!

embarrassing admission: my holiday fav is actually the carpenters







it just brings back memories of riding from christmas eve mass to holiday dinner and seeing all the lights along the way. ah memories! love BNL too, haven't heard their xmas album.

ps real quick , i also read first thing in the am and then again whenever i have a chance to pop in-these are the best mornings-when you guys have been really chatty and there's 2 whole pages to catch up with-i can never reply to everyone but it's so fun to see all the action in the group and hear from everyone.

















: on both of those. I love the Carpenters!!! And, I get as much time on here in the morning as I let ds watch tv (30 minutes). So...I better hurry to make sure I didn't miss anything!!!

Oh, and maybe an update from me. I am almost done with all my holiday knitting. I have knit 10 purses that I am selling this weekend. However, I've already sold a few of them, so that is good







I just started on some hats for a friend and her boys and have to tear one of them out today. I don't like how it is turning out.







:

Ok, here is a question...anyone else have a very sassy 2.5 year old (or experience with it?). Ds is driving me INSANE!!! he is just so sassy and not nice to me, dh or dd. I try to model the behavior that I expect from him, but he throws the biggest tantrums when he doesn't get what he wants. He talks really well, so I always understand him and what he wants. He is just very headstrong and very active. I don't have time to read the "Raising Your Spirited Child" book...I don't know that anyone with a spirited child has time to read this book (or any book for that reason...including the good book















Anyway, I'll take any suggestions...

Dh started a job today. He's been unemployed since May, when he finished his thesis in grad school. He finished school in August officially, but still no job. He is doing some temp work at a medical device company, but it is part time. Please send us some good job vibes. We need them. I am just so glad that he finally has somewhere to go. He's been driving me nuts for the last 6 months!!!! Maybe now that he's gone all day, I will actually want to crack that book....boy, I hope so.

Ok, I'm off now...really









One more thing...how do I get my thing to change to Senior Member?? I have over 1000 posts, and I am still just a member


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I love BNL. I had no idea they had a holiday album. Here's how sad I am. My favorite Christmas CD I have is 98 degrees. Remember them? I haven't bought new music for me in forever. I wish I could. Maybe I'll look for that in a used music store. Although I don't know if CDs are really all that more affordable in those stores. My dh used to be able to download music and burn me CDs, but we have dial-up now and he says it's not worth it to try.
You guys are cracking me up with all the Bible study discussions. I keep thinking I'll tell dh about it and start throwing that around, but we actually do bible study so he might get confused. But then I could just ask him if he wanted to right in front of everyone and nobody would know. I check in with him every so often because it's not something I think about much. It's not extremely enjoyable to me just yet. But not as bad as with Emma.
I'm up for a retreat, but I'd have to do dh in hotel nearby with the girls or something. I vote for a family retreat so we can all meet each other's kiddos and dh's with several girls nights.
I'm beat. I think my girls have already started conspiring against me. It seems that if one goes down without issue, the other gives me trouble. It stormed here last night, so I picked Emma up out of bed and brought in our bed with us, because I'm a freak who worries too much. Boy, was that a mistake. I hardly slept. I woke her up and she wanted booby and then Mattie and then back it seemed all night. Ugh, I just couldn't have her across the room during a storm. I wouldn't have been able to sleep then either, so it's a no-win situation. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Ok, here is a question...anyone else have a very sassy 2.5 year old (or experience with it?). Ds is driving me INSANE!!! he is just so sassy and not nice to me, dh or dd. I try to model the behavior that I expect from him, but he throws the biggest tantrums when he doesn't get what he wants. He talks really well, so I always understand him and what he wants. He is just very headstrong and very active. I don't have time to read the "Raising Your Spirited Child" book...I don't know that anyone with a spirited child has time to read this book (or any book for that reason...including the good book















Anyway, I'll take any suggestions...

We have the same situation. Emma gets it from her older cousins who have very smart mouths. My advice may not jive with your beliefs, so you might just throw them out the window. I refuse to have a disrespectful child. And I tell her that. I say that's a sassy voice. If you're going to use that voice, please don't talk to me. Or whomever. If she continues, I send her to play in another room. We also feed her appropriate responses. Like you say, yes mommy, not NO! Say No, thank you, not I DON'T WANT TO!,that sort of thing. With fits, it depends on the situation. She has hypoglycemia so if she's hungry she metls down over anything. She also gets fussier when tired. But I try to keep on top of hungry and tired, and she usually cries for booby in either of those situations. When she is just having a tantrum over not getting her way, it's a different kind of cry. And she will often jump up and land on her bum and then roll over and she screams. It's a lovely scene. That is not allowed. So I usually try to calm her down and explain things to her. If she refuses to calm down, I just tell I can't talk to her like this. We sometimes use timeouts, too. Sometimes I just hold her tight in my lap. I try to put myself in her shoes. Is it a selfish fit or is it a fit because she really wanted something and is just sad? YKWIM by that? Hope any of this is helpful.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I keep thinking I'll tell dh about it and start throwing that around, but we actually do bible study so he might get confused. .

I don't know why, but that line just totally cracked me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I'll slip one in your holiday package









OH, yay! Thanks. Your handle is a mistake, btw, it should be "miss coffee".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
It is so hard!







literally







:

Oh, and I love Babs too. My Dad has a crush on her, so I grew up listening to her









(

When I achieved 1000 posts, they neglected me for a looong time. Unlike a fellow friend who achieved 1000 'bout the same time, whose thingy said "senior member" RIGHT AWAY. The UNFAIRNESS.
Eventually, someone gave me a ddddc that said, "senior member, darnit!" and right away it was changed.

Barbra Streisand? The Carpenters? For shame, people.







If anybody here has Englebert Humperdinck's Christmas album, I don't want to hear about it.

JK!!!!

And yes, it is so hard.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
You guys are cracking me up with all the Bible study discussions. I keep thinking I'll tell dh about it and start throwing that around, but we actually do bible study so he might get confused.

You _definitely_ wouldn't want to show up expecting one thing only to find that your study partner has something entirely different in mind.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Look what we have here this morning!!!






It looks like she is riding a bucking bronco!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Ladies! Not sure if anyone else has suggested this, but I think we deserve our own due date club smilie! Something we can proudly display! We're worth it!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
We have the same situation. Emma gets it from her older cousins who have very smart mouths. My advice may not jive with your beliefs, so you might just throw them out the window. I refuse to have a disrespectful child. And I tell her that. I say that's a sassy voice. If you're going to use that voice, please don't talk to me. Or whomever. If she continues, I send her to play in another room. We also feed her appropriate responses. Like you say, yes mommy, not NO! Say No, thank you, not I DON'T WANT TO!,that sort of thing. With fits, it depends on the situation. She has hypoglycemia so if she's hungry she metls down over anything. She also gets fussier when tired. But I try to keep on top of hungry and tired, and she usually cries for booby in either of those situations. When she is just having a tantrum over not getting her way, it's a different kind of cry. And she will often jump up and land on her bum and then roll over and she screams. It's a lovely scene. That is not allowed. So I usually try to calm her down and explain things to her. If she refuses to calm down, I just tell I can't talk to her like this. We sometimes use timeouts, too. Sometimes I just hold her tight in my lap. I try to put myself in her shoes. Is it a selfish fit or is it a fit because she really wanted something and is just sad? YKWIM by that? Hope any of this is helpful.

This makes me feel better, I do those things. We redirect, send to his room, tell him that it is not appropriate and acceptable to talk to us like that. I guess it will just take time huh? I'll keep modeling how I want him to talk to me and hope that it rubs off on him soon







:


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Look what we have here this morning!!!






It looks like she is riding a bucking bronco!

I love it Kimya!!! She is SO cute!!! Amelia likes to sit up too, it is so cute when they are still so wobbly!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Hi Ladies! Not sure if anyone else has suggested this, but I think we deserve our own due date club smilie! Something we can proudly display! We're worth it!









:


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
I love it Kimya!!! She is SO cute!!! Amelia likes to sit up too, it is so cute when they are still so wobbly!!
















:

Thanks! She gets so bored now laying down with some toys. She wants to be sitting all the time but it is HARD work! She sits and eats and sleeps all day.

Do you think big cloth diaper butts sit earlier than sposie butts?


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Look what we have here this morning!!!






It looks like she is riding a bucking bronco!

Adorable!! BTW, I'd love one of your CDs!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Hi Ladies! Not sure if anyone else has suggested this, but I think we deserve our own due date club smilie! Something we can proudly display! We're worth it!

How do we do that? great idea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Thanks! She gets so bored now laying down with some toys. She wants to be sitting all the time but it is HARD work! She sits and eats and sleeps all day.

Do you think big cloth diaper butts sit earlier than sposie butts?

Nope, Nathan is sitting a lot too. We use sposies







:

He looked like he was trying to crawl last night!! Nooooooooooooooooooooo! I'm not ready....ds1 was 10 months old. Hope it was a fluke!


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Just PM me your address and I will send you a cd! That is good to know that Nathan is sitting too! I was wondering if Panda's diaper was just acting like a big cotton bumbo seat!!!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Aren't we Chatty Cathys today. Wow i can't keep as as i was gone all day.

This morning we went to do errands and i forgot the most important thing. I forgot to buy cupcakes for dd1's class. I went this afternoon to celebrate her b-day with class. She's turning 4yrs old on Saturday.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
...







K is taking mostly reaaallly short naps and wakes up unrested and high-maintenance until his next nap, repeat repeat.







:

Also, someone please help me with ideas- he is just like my 2nd baby: absolutely cannot nurse when we're out of the house. he is SO distracted, but will be fussy and fidgety because he's hungry/tired. He naps too frequently to start staying home for "naptime," so what to do? I'm not actually going to do it, but I find myself wishing I could give him solids so he could get a belly full when we're out. I guess I could try breastmilk in a sippy or something.

I don't know what you can do. I have dd3 on a routine that i know when she's hungry and then once she nursed we are off and about.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Another not napping well here either...He did well for a while, now not good at all. And you already know the night stuff. Last night dh took him (after he was up an hour trying to play) to the recliner and he promptly slept 3 straight hours with dh!! This tells me that either he is waking so frequently because he smells me or that my movement when sleeping is waking him up??? I'm making dh set up the sidecar crib this weekend. I don't want to give up co-sleeping and I don't mind nursing a few times during the night...but every 45 min to 1 hour just ain't cutting it...I thought we were seeing some improvements with the no-cry stuff by I don't think so anymore. I'm seriously considering emailing her and seeing if she has ideas...I could type a mile-long post of what we've been doing the last 4 weeks but I don't want to make you all fall asleep at the keyboard...









Sandrine - glad dd1 and dd2 had such good nights! opefully you'll get a better night with dd3 tonight!

I hope the sidecar crib will work for you.







Dd3 is in her own room. I can't sleep with noisy babies or kids. But i'm so tired that my older dds don't bug me anymore.

thanks Cori. Probably tonight, the older girls will wake up often but then dh will be home tonight.







His turn. He will also help a bit with dd3.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Ok, here is a question...anyone else have a very sassy 2.5 year old (or experience with it?). Ds is driving me INSANE!!! he is just so sassy and not nice to me, dh or dd. I try to model the behavior that I expect from him, but he throws the biggest tantrums when he doesn't get what he wants. He talks really well, so I always understand him and what he wants. He is just very headstrong and very active. I don't have time to read the "Raising Your Spirited Child" book...I don't know that anyone with a spirited child has time to read this book (or any book for that reason...including the good book















Anyway, I'll take any suggestions...

I'm not sure but i don't tolerate it brom either dds. I will sometimes tell them that i didn't understand because they didn't ask right. Count to 3, redirect, send her to room, are things we do.

Quote:

Dh started a job today. He's been unemployed since May, when he finished his thesis in grad school. He finished school in August officially, but still no job. He is doing some temp work at a medical device company, but it is part time. Please send us some good job vibes. We need them. I am just so glad that he finally has somewhere to go. He's been driving me nuts for the last 6 months!!!! Maybe now that he's gone all day, I will actually want to crack that book....boy, I hope so.

I'm sending him for job vibes~~~~~

On the senior member title, i don't know. I think mine just came up by it's self.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I'm up for a retreat, but I'd have to do dh in hotel nearby with the girls or something. I vote for a family retreat so we can all meet each other's kiddos and dh's with several girls nights.

WOOOHOOO!!! that's great. A family retreat is fine too but i would love time to be just me, myself and I.

Quote:

I'm beat. I think my girls have already started conspiring against me. It seems that if one goes down without issue, the other gives me trouble. It stormed here last night, so I picked Emma up out of bed and brought in our bed with us, because I'm a freak who worries too much. Boy, was that a mistake. I hardly slept. I woke her up and she wanted booby and then Mattie and then back it seemed all night. Ugh, I just couldn't have her across the room during a storm. I wouldn't have been able to sleep then either, so it's a no-win situation. Oh well, such is life.
Itn't always like that??? THat's how it is with our dds. One will wake up more then the other and then they change for the next night.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

kimya??







: is your offer for your CD for anyone??? I would love to have a new CD. I think the last one i bought was Faith Hill latest cd and that was last yr, i think.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

YES!!! PM me!!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Kimya, super cute! She is sitting up a wee bit better than Amara, since she didn't topple not at all to the sides!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Cori~ I didn't forget you, just didn't get the chance today.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

kimya~ She's adorable. DD3 is like a doll, she can't sit up yet. Or when she does, she goes lower, lower in front until her head is touching the floor.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
kimya~ She's adorable. DD3 is like a doll, she can't sit up yet. Or when she does, she goes lower, lower in front until her head is touching the floor.

















: seth too. just got back from new doc-seth is 15.7 # and 26.5 inches (only 4 inches shorter than big brother).

oops, gotta run, babe...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

*Victory Is Mine*

You would not believe what I just went through. All this Christmas music talk made me want to listen to the Barenaked Ladies Holiday album. So I went to the rack where we keep the CDs - not there. Hmm. Look again. Not there. Hmm. There really isn't anywhere else we would keep something like this. I check the CD rack again, and I see that all of our other holiday albums are appropriately filed in alphabetical order (this is DH's thing, and I just pretend they are in there randomly because his alphabetization scheme is so truly bizarre). But anyway all the holiday music is there, it's not hiding in the basement. I check the stacks of CD cases that aren't in the rack. I'm starting to obsess. I call DH, he says he's sure he saw it recently while looking for something else. Says it definitely is not in his car. But I can't find it anywhere. I scoured the "guest room" aka "random stuff repository" where we used to keep the CDs. Not there. (Plenty of interesting stuff in there, though - note to self, go through that room next time you have some "free time".) At this point, I am on a serious mission. I go through every single CD, open each case, file them alphabetically by DH's scheme. The good news is that our CDs are much more organized than they were. But I STILL CAN'T FIND IT. Finally in desperation, I go out to the van, knowing it isn't there because we took all the non-kid CD's out of there long ago. But I am obsessed, I have to look. I check under the seat, not there. Check the other CD-hiding location, as I suspected, there are two cases there, both toddler songs. I opened "Toddler Favorites" and FOUND THE CD I WAS LOOKING FOR!!!!! In the car, in the wrong case?

But I still haven't seen the jewel case.









Thanks for listening. Now I have to go tend to the kids I've ignored for the last hour while searching.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
She's turning 4yrs old on Saturday.







:

Oh, give her a big hug for me will you? Emma would have been 4 on December 15. tell me what kind of things she's doing now, will you?

MissJuice - hilarious! I have those kind of things happen around here all the time. Right now we are all searching for dh's winter gloves and hat. We can not find them for the life of us...it is infuriating!







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Ya'll have been busy chatting it up today. I had to take ds to the dentist. He has a cavity. He sat for xrays and thankfully it's just one. We have an appointment for a stainless crown at the end of January. That gives me plenty of time to research and decide if that's what I want to do. I really liked this pediatric dentist. He was very cool with the kids. It sucks that it got so bad in such a short time. He had his teeth cleaned five months ago! They said it started between the teeth and then caved in, so that's why it looks so awful. At least it's a baby tooth and won't be a permanent crown.

I missed out on the music discussion. I haven't bought a new cd in ages. I either listen to the radio or online. I like nearly any kind of music. I grew up in the south, so of course country has always been a favorite since high school. Then we can't forget the 80s music. Lately I really enjoy alternative Christian music. I need all the inspiration I can get.







When I was a kid, my dad always played in different bands. He played guitar. So there was always music playing in the house. Then we lived in Indianapolis when MTV came out and it was one of the first cities to have it. So I'd come home from Brownies meetings and turn on MTV. Yeah, in elementary school







Now I wouldn't let my elementary school aged kids come within a 100 mile radius of MTV. Gosh I'm old.

As far as our retreat goes, family could come. I imagine my dh would pout a lot if I tried to go alone







So long as we have some girls nights out. Maybe even a slumber party







.

ETA: Juice, I just saw your post and thought my message needed one more


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
*Victory Is Mine*

- note to self, go through that room next time you have some "free time".)

Now I have to go tend to the kids I've ignored for the last hour while searching.

The above made me giggle. I am so glad you found it! It's always in the last place you look.

"free time" is worthy of quotation marks.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
kimya~ She's adorable. DD3 is like a doll, she can't sit up yet. Or when she does, she goes lower, lower in front until her head is touching the floor.









Aidan does the lower and lower things too after a while! He is always grabbing at his feet too which doesn't help! Happy birthday to your dd! Glad you didn't forget...

Jessica - great story! So glad you found it!

Tanya - when we were kids, MTV actually had *videos*.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Oh, give her a big hug for me will you? Emma would have been 4 on December 15. tell me what kind of things she's doing now, will you?









: I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure it's not easy seeing her b-day coming soon.

Here is what i wrote on one of my boards about dd1's coming b-day.

Quote:

DD1's birthday. I can't beleive that she will be 4 yrs old. She's no longer my baby.

She's a sweet child, lovely spirit. She's sensitive, caring, loves to laugh, shy with stranger but warm up real fast(too fast for me). She loves to ask questions now that she can speak more, using her words. She loves to tease too and bug her sister. She loves cuddles, hugs and kisses. She'll help when we ask her to. She also gets easily distracted. That can drive me batty at times. She is also becoming more independant as time goes by.

She loves being with her sisters. She takes care of them when we ask her to and sometimes even if we didn't ask. She loves being with her gramma.

Her favorite food are spaghetti, pizza, veggies and fruits. She mostly eat anything but in small quantities.

Just want to share this with you.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Good god you ladies have been busy







:

I have been busy with this:




























































































































































































































: :tired

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
My 3 1/2-year-old next door neighbor has a digital camera that he got from a garage sale for $1 (he's very proud of his purchase). Well, one morning after he'd woken up, he said to his mom, "this morning when I woke up, my *insert preferred name of male organ here* was big, so I took a picture. Sure enough, she looked on the camera and there was a picture of his whatnot! She immediately deleted it!









Ha!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
....grown ups only!








I want to be irresponsible for the weekend retreat in my head.

Grown up girls... and wine! Lots of it. Mmmm wine...

So where's the party?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS;6650323I took this video on my camera today (it does short recordings) of dd singing. Too cute, if I say so myself!

[url*
]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elbwzrtqj_c

So cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homefrontgirl* 
Hello July mommies, can I join your group? I just found MDC a few months ago and don't post much, but I had my ds in July and this looks like a fun group. Anyway, a brief intro: DS is my first and he was born on July 30 of this year and was a week overdue. He weighed 8.5 lbs and now weighs around 15, we think. I teach school and took the first 5 weeks off and now my dh (who had more sick leave built up) will be staying home until March. I bf and am loving it even though it makes me a tired mama! So that's a little bit about me. Looking forward to getting to know all of you.

Welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I would just like to let Beth know that the secret password for our club is:

penis.

Don't tell anyone I told you.

And the secret handshake is, well, hard to describe but imagine the secret password and you might get an idea.








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:
































Whew...







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
so mamas. what's your favorite winter/holiday/solstice/xmas music? I just discovered the james taylor xmas and it's nice.

Nutcracker = Christmas to me. It was always just my mom and I and it was kind of a small event, so to jolly up the holidays we'd go see a matinee of the Nutcracker, and then go have a nice dinner









Also *loving* Trans-Siberian Orchestra. Very awesome classical music with a touch of rock. It's very christmasy









Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Recovering from a scary low blood sugar this morning.







(Same level for which DH called the paramedics around this time last year. This time I was more or less conscious so he spoon-fed me honey.) He took the morning off because I couldn't move my legs for a while and therefore was not a great person to be caring for DS. Bleh.









Glad you are ok!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
"cracked the good book"









I didn't get that reference until I read this!







tired brain









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 







K is taking mostly reaaallly short naps and wakes up unrested and high-maintenance until his next nap, repeat repeat.







:

Also, someone please help me with ideas- he is just like my 2nd baby: absolutely cannot nurse when we're out of the house. he is SO distracted, but will be fussy and fidgety because he's hungry/tired. He naps too frequently to start staying home for "naptime," so what to do? I'm not actually going to do it, but I find myself wishing I could give him solids so he could get a belly full when we're out. I guess I could try breastmilk in a sippy or something.

Right there with you. I've starting nursing Rachel in the sling and/or throwing something over her head while she's nursing. I feel like the worst lactivist but she is sooooooooooo nosy and I just can't deal with the constant popping off or worse yet, craning her neck around to see various things well still latched (can we say The Incredible Stretchable Nipple?)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr*
Ok, here is a question...anyone else have a very sassy 2.5 year old (or experience with it?). Ds is driving me INSANE!!! he is just so sassy and not nice to me, dh or dd. I try to model the behavior that I expect from him, but he throws the biggest tantrums when he doesn't get what he wants. He talks really well, so I always understand him and what he wants. He is just very headstrong and very active. I don't have time to read the "Raising Your Spirited Child" book...I don't know that anyone with a spirited child has time to read this book (or any book for that reason...including the good book















Anyway, I'll take any suggestions...(

Congrats on your DH's job!!!









I too have a VERY sassy almost-three-year-old. ARGH!






















We are having a rough couple of weeks here, complete with potty regression. My main objective is to NOT YELL. Spanking is totally off the list but for some reason yelling seems to happen quite frequently







: I find the more we yell/ send DD to her room the less cooperative she is. When I give her time, accomodate her a little, try to find mutually agreeable solutions, and most of all, stay calm... she does so much better. Any anger on our part just seems to feed the tantrum. Anyway







s and :guhs to you, I am just trying to take this day by day.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Oh, give her a big hug for me will you? Emma would have been 4 on December 15. tell me what kind of things she's doing now, will you?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

How about the question for the wk??

In which Time Zone are you in??

I'm in EST. So right now it's 10:27pm.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
How about the question for the wk??

In which Time Zone are you in??

I'm in EST. So right now it's 10:27pm.

I'm in Mountain, so it is 8:36pm right now. However, I grew up and spent the majority of my life in Central, so I still think in CST


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
The sippy cup might work. At least he won't be hungry. You might try tanking him up in the car before you go inside. This only works if you are not like me. I only have enough time to get somewhere on time, and that's not a guarantee either.









well, that's usually true for me. Last night I tried taking him OUT to the car for a nurse but he was more interested in the sign on the side of the restaurant. Sigh....

In interesting (but very odd) news, K has been getting sleepy and not dropping off at the breast, fidgeting etc, so I've been putting him on the bed with a pacifier and going to the next room to watch tv and see what he does. Well, he goes to sleep! WTH? We'll see if this lasts...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I don't know why, but that line just totally cracked me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That cracked me up too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Look what we have here this morning!!!






It looks like she is riding a bucking bronco!

omg, so adorable. Love those hanna zippies too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Just PM me your address and I will send you a cd! That is good to know that Nathan is sitting too! I was wondering if Panda's diaper was just acting like a big cotton bumbo seat!!!

Um, Kimya, I just looked at Panda's pic in your sig, and omg, what a sweet face. Furthermore, you have the coolest tattoos I've ever seen.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I don't know what you can do. I have dd3 on a routine that i know when she's hungry and then once she nursed we are off and about.

What about when you're out for longer than she goes between nursing? We definitely leave the house dry and fed, but that wears off...


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 

What about when you're out for longer than she goes between nursing? We definitely leave the house dry and fed, but that wears off...









We are never out for more than 3hrs or so and she nurses about every 4hrs.







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Emma would have been 4 on December 15.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
can we say The Incredible Stretchable Nipple?

Quagmire, the mighty master of the multi-quote with the Incredible Stretchable Nipple
DDDDC just waiting to happen









Way too much yelling going on here. Ds and I made a deal. He's going to be more respectful and I'm going to not yell.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
In which Time Zone are you in??

Central Time Zone. 12:05 am and was up naking and now heading to the bed. I'm so glad it is Friday!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Hello again!









"I've been gone so long
that absolutely nothing has changed"

(Yuri Andrukovych poem, my translation!)

I've been in allergy hell, not a wink of sleep all night for 7 nights, unbearable itching. now dr is suggesting a







break to take medication.







I'm carrying on trying everything under the sun. Refuse to do that!

for now just hi to all, maria, hope you're feeling well again now, sounds scary...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Do you know what the name of the medication is? I can look and see if it's in my Medications and Mothers Milk book. Every nursing mother should have this book, or at least know someone who does.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey ladies, what kind of diaper bags are you carrying? Anybody got a great cheapy diaper bag they can recommend? I need something. I am carrying around the hospital freeby. I tried my dh's messenger style napsack. It's great for carrying, but stinks getting stuff in and out.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
kimya~ She's adorable. DD3 is like a doll, she can't sit up yet. Or when she does, she goes lower, lower in front until her head is touching the floor.

















: And then he topples over to one side or the other. I shouldn't laugh, but it's really funny and cute.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Oh, give her a big hug for me will you? Emma would have been 4 on December 15. tell me what kind of things she's doing now, will you?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Nutcracker = Christmas to me. It was always just my mom and I and it was kind of a small event, so to jolly up the holidays we'd go see a matinee of the Nutcracker, and then go have a nice dinner









I







the Nutcracker. I used to go every year for my birthday. The National Ballet of Canada's resident choreographer (James Kudelka) does a really nice job of the Nutcracker -- it's even more fun and colourful than the versions I remember from my childhood. Since DH falls asleep at the ballet, I tend to go less often now, though. It's a lot of money to spend on a nap. (In his defense, they do have very comfortable seats.)


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Hey ladies, what kind of diaper bags are you carrying? Anybody got a great cheapy diaper bag they can recommend? I need something. I am carrying around the hospital freeby. I tried my dh's messenger style napsack. It's great for carrying, but stinks getting stuff in and out.

Giant backpack. At least three sections - big section, change of clothes and diapers. Middle section, my stuff plus important smaller things like paci and bibs. Small section, wallet, camera, phone, keys, lip balm blah blah blah...


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

It's December!







: (I love December.)

Does someone want to start a new thread (and link to it here so everyone can find it)?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Amy's starting to keep up, but I'm getting swamped!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Way too much yelling going on here. Ds and I made a deal. He's going to be more respectful and I'm going to not yell.

I did this very thing with DD1, and it actually worked. When things would start to get difficult, I could remind DD that I was working on not yelling and I needed her to work on listening/responding/doing whatever. Sometimes it still is tough, but it's really made a difference. I think she appreciates the "team effort" and it helps calm both of us down. Keep us posted!

Eastern time zone here, too...

Sarenka I am so so sorry you're having such a difficult time.
ggotta runnn


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
MissJuice - hilarious! I have those kind of things happen around here all the time. Right now we are all searching for dh's winter gloves and hat. We can not find them for the life of us...it is infuriating!







:

We have a bunch of single gloves from the kids last winter! I have no idea where the matches could be. I've given up looking for the missing ones and I think we'll just dig out the craft supplies and have fun making glove puppets.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Nope, Nathan is sitting a lot too. We use sposies







:

He looked like he was trying to crawl last night!! Nooooooooooooooooooooo! I'm not ready....ds1 was 10 months old. Hope it was a fluke!


I LOVE that you use sposies, Cori. I don't feel so alone using them too! Logan has been scooting off his baby gym and rolling like crazy! He doesn't stay put at all anymore.

Kimya, I'd love a CD too, if you don't mind. I'd love to have something to listen to other than Hillary Duff and Silly Songs!


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

~pi;6662857
I [IMG alt="" said:


> http://www.mothering.com/discussions/images/smilies/love.gif[/IMG] the Nutcracker. I used to go every year for my birthday. The National Ballet of Canada's resident choreographer (James Kudelka) does a really nice job of the Nutcracker -- it's even more fun and colourful than the versions I remember from my childhood. Since DH falls asleep at the ballet, I tend to go less often now, though. It's a lot of money to spend on a nap. (In his defense, they do have very comfortable seats.)


I love the Nutcracker too. My girls' Brownies troop leader got all of us free tickets to see it on Dec 10. Logan will be staying with daddy and I'll take the three girls to see it. We can't wait!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I'll do it!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not even going to attempt to catch up! It seems like when I'm able to be online, no one else is, but when I'm away everyone sneaks on and writes a book.









Christmas to me is the Nutcracker too! I grew up taking ballet classes and I was in it twice. DH even likes to go to it! Can you believe he likes ballet, classical music, and musicals (and isn't gay!







). I also love Christmas hymns ... at midnight mass (and yes, I really mean church!).

Maria, how are you recovering from your low blood sugar attack? Sounds scary. I'm glad your DH was there to help you out.

Kim,







to you, Emma, and the rest of your family. I think that losing a child would have to be one of the hardest things to have to get through.

I 2nd the backpack idea for a diaper bag ... so easy to carry too.

As for all this rolling over, sitting up, and other developmental milestones, I think DS is slow to catch on because he's so big. Should I be concerned that he doesn't roll over, he can't push his upper torso off the floor when he's on his belly, and he doesn't even beging to sit on his own? He's 5 months and 1 week old and weighs somewhere around 25 lbs ... yeah, he's big. I know babes develop at different rates, but DS seems a bit slower than most. Not that I'm in a hurry for DS to move!


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Hey ladies, what kind of diaper bags are you carrying? Anybody got a great cheapy diaper bag they can recommend? I need something. I am carrying around the hospital freeby. I tried my dh's messenger style napsack. It's great for carrying, but stinks getting stuff in and out.

My mil made me 2 great diaper bags. I don't need 2, why don't you pm me your info and I will send you the other one she made me. It is a black denim with green flannel inside with lambs on it. It's got 2 outside pockets, and a big inside pocket and 2 zippered pouches that you can take out if you need to. I love it so much. Very nice and quite fashionable too







LMK


----------

